# In 1948, Arabs threatened Palestinians with violence if they didn't leave Israel before the attack



## Roudy (Jun 17, 2015)

Here is a dose of truth: 

Did Arab newspapers in 1948 threaten Palestinians with violence if they didn t leave Israel before the Arabs attacked - Quora

*Did Arab newspapers in 1948 threaten Palestinians with violence if they didn't leave Israel before the Arabs attacked?*
If so, have historians preserved some of these newspapers?

Fact

A plethora of evidence exists demonstrating that Palestinians were encouraged to leave their homes to make way for the invading Arab armies.

The Economist, a frequent critic of the Zionists, reported on October 2, 1948: “Of the 62,000 Arabs who formerly lived in Haifa not more than 5,000 or 6,000 remained. Various factors influenced their decision to seek safety in flight. There is but little doubt that the most potent of the factors were the announcements made over the air by the Higher Arab Executive, urging the Arabs to quit... It was clearly intimated that those Arabs who remained in Haifa and accepted Jewish protection would be regarded as renegades.”

Time’s report of the battle for Haifa (May 3, 1948) was similar: “The mass evacuation, prompted partly by fear, partly by orders of Arab leaders, left the Arab quarter of Haifa a ghost city... By withdrawing Arab workers their leaders hoped to paralyze Haifa.”

Benny Morris, the historian who documented instances where Palestinians were expelled, also found that Arab leaders encouraged their brethren to leave. Starting in December 1947, he said, “Arab officers ordered the complete evacuation of specific villages in certain areas, lest their inhabitants ‘treacherously’ acquiesce in Israeli rule or hamper Arab military deployments.” He concluded, “There can be no exaggerating the importance of these early Arab-initiated evacuations in the demoralization, and eventual exodus, of the remaining rural and urban populations” (Benny Morris, The Birth of the Palestinian Refugee Problem Revisited, MA: Cambridge University Press, 2004, p. 590.)

The Arab National Committee in Jerusalem, following the March 8, 1948, instructions of the Arab Higher Committee, ordered women, children and the elderly in various parts of Jerusalem to leave their homes: “Any opposition to this order... is an obstacle to the holy war... and will hamper the operations of the fighters in these districts.” The Arab Higher Committee also ordered the evacuation of “several dozen villages, as well as the removal of dependents from dozens more” in April-July 1948. “The invading Arab armies also occasionally ordered whole villages to depart, so as not to be in their way” (Middle Eastern Studies, January 1986; See also Morris, pp. 263 & 590-592).

Morris also said that in early May units of the Arab Legion ordered the evacuation of all women and children from the town of Beisan. The Arab Liberation Army was also reported to have ordered the evacuation of another village south of Haifa. The departure of the women and children, Morris says, “tended to sap the morale of the menfolk who were left behind to guard the homes and fields, contributing ultimately to the final evacuation of villages. Such two-tier evacuation — women and children first, the men following weeks later — occurred in Qumiya in the Jezreel Valley, among the Awarna bedouin in Haifa Bay and in various other places.”

In his memoirs, Haled al Azm, the Syrian Prime Minister in 1948-49, also admitted the Arab role in persuading the refugees to leave:

“Since 1948 we have been demanding the return of the refugees to their homes. But we ourselves are the ones who encouraged them to leave. Only a few months separated our call to them to leave and our appeal to the United Nations to resolve on their return” (The Memoirs of Haled al Azm, Beirut, 1973, Part 1, pp. 386-387).

Who gave such orders? Leaders like such as Iraqi Prime Minister Nuri Said, who declared: “We will smash the country with our guns and obliterate every place the Jews seek shelter in. The Arabs should conduct their wives and children to safe areas until the fighting has died down” (Myron Kaufman, The Coming Destruction of Israel, NY: The American Library Inc., 1970, pp. 26-27).

The Secretary of the Arab League Office in London, Edward Atiyah, wrote in his book, The Arabs: “This wholesale exodus was due partly to the belief of the Arabs, encouraged by the boastings of an unrealistic Arabic press and the irresponsible utterances of some of the Arab leaders that it could be only a matter of weeks before the Jews were defeated by the armies of the Arab States and the Palestinian Arabs enabled to reenter and retake possession of their country” (Edward Atiyah, The Arabs, London: Penguin Books, 1955, p. 183).

“The refugees were confident their absence would not last long, and that they would return within a week or two,” Monsignor George Hakim, a Greek Orthodox Catholic Bishop of Galilee told the Beirut newspaper, Sada al-Janub (August 16, 1948). “Their leaders had promised them that the Arab Armies would crush the ’Zionist gangs’ very quickly and that there was no need for panic or fear of a long exile.”

On April 3, 1949, the Near East Broadcasting Station ( Cyprus ) said: “It must not be forgotten that the Arab Higher Committee encouraged the refugees’ flight from their homes in Jaffa, Haifa and Jerusalem” (Samuel Katz, Battleground-Fact and Fantasy in Palestine, NY: Bantam Books, 1985, p. 15).

“The Arab States encouraged the Palestine Arabs to leave their homes temporarily in order to be out of the way of the Arab invasion armies,” according to the Jordanian newspaper Filastin, (February 19, 1949).

One refugee quoted in the Jordan newspaper, Ad Difaa (September 6, 1954), said: “The Arab government told us: Get out so that we can get in. So we got out, but they did not get in.”

“The Secretary-General of the Arab League, Azzam Pasha, assured the Arab peoples that the occupation of Palestine and Tel Aviv would be as simple as a military promenade,” said Habib Issa in the New York Lebanese paper, Al Hoda (June 8, 1951). “He pointed out that they were already on the frontiers and that all the millions the Jews had spent on land and economic development would be easy booty, for it would be a simple matter to throw Jews into the Mediterranean... Brotherly advice was given to the Arabs of Palestine to leave their land, homes and property and to stay temporarily in neighboring fraternal states, lest the guns of the invading Arab armies mow them down.”

The Arabs’ fear was naturally exacerbated by stories of real and imagined Jewish atrocities following the attack on Deir Yassin. The native population lacked leaders who could calm them; their spokesmen, such as the Arab Higher Committee, were operating from the safety of neighboring states and did more to arouse their fears than to pacify them. Local military leaders were of little or no comfort. In one instance the commander of Arab troops in Safed went to Damascus. The following day, his troops withdrew from the town. When the residents realized they were defenseless, they fled in panic. “As Palestinian military power was swiftly and dramatically crushed, and the Haganah demonstrated almost unchallenged superiority in successive battles,” Benny Morris noted, “Arab morale cracked, giving way to general, blind, panic, or a ‘psychosis of flight,’ as one IDF intelligence report put it” (King Abdallah, My Memoirs Completed, (London: Longman Group, Ltd., 1978), p. xvi; Morris, p. 591).

According to Dr. Walid al-Qamhawi, a former member of the Executive Committee of the PLO, “it was collective fear, moral disintegration and chaos in every field that exiled the Arabs of Tiberias, Haifa and dozens of towns and villages” (Joseph Schechtman, The Refugee in the World, NY: A.S. Barnes and Co., 1963, p. 186).

As panic spread throughout Palestine, the early trickle of refugees became a flood, numbering more than 200,000 by the time the provisional government declared the independence of the State of Israel.

Even Jordan’s King Abdullah, writing in his memoirs, blamed Palestinian leaders for the refugee problem:

The tragedy of the Palestinians was that most of their leaders had paralyzed them with false and unsubstantiated promises that they were not alone; that 80 million Arabs and 400 million Muslims would instantly and miraculously come to their rescue (Yehoshofat Harkabi, Arab Attitudes To Israel, Jerusalem: Israel Universities Press, 1972, p. 364).

“The Arab armies entered Palestine to protect the Palestinians from the Zionist tyranny but, instead, they abandoned them, forced them to emigrate and to leave their homeland, and threw them into prisons similar to the ghettos in which the Jews used to live.”

— Palestinian Authority (then) Prime Minister Mahmoud Abbas (Abu Mazen) (Falastin a-Thaura, (March 1976)


Arabs Urged to Flee from Palestine in 1948:

"It must not be forgotten that the Arab Higher Committee encouraged the refugees' flight from their homes in Jaffa, Haifa, and Jerusalem." 
-- Near East Arabic Broadcasting Station, Cyprus, April 3, 1949

"Every effort is being made by the Jews to persuade the Arab populace to stay and carry on with their normal lives, to get their shops and businesses open and to be assured that their lives and interests will be safe." 
-- Haifa District HQ of the British Police, April 26, 1948, (quoted in Battleground by Samuel Katz).


"The Arabs of Haifa fled in spite of the fact that the Jewish authorities guaranteed their safety and rights as citizens of Israel."
-- Monsignor George Hakim, Greek Catholic Bishop of Galilee, New York Herald Tribune, June 30, 1949

Sir John Troutbeck, British Middle East Office in Cairo, noted in cables to superiors (1948-49) that the refugees (in Gaza) have no bitterness against Jews, but harbor intense hatred toward Egyptians: "They say 'we know who our enemies are (referring to the Egyptians)', declaring that their Arab brethren persuaded them unnecessarily to leave their homes…I even heard it said that many of the refugees would give a welcome to the Israelis if they were to come in and take the district over."


----------



## Roudy (Jun 17, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Here is a dose of truth:
> 
> Did Arab newspapers in 1948 threaten Palestinians with violence if they didn t leave Israel before the Arabs attacked - Quora
> 
> ...



Amazing how the truth is exactly the opposite of what we keep hearing from the Jew haters:

*"It must not be forgotten that the Arab Higher Committee encouraged the refugees' flight from their homes in Jaffa, Haifa, and Jerusalem." 
-- Near East Arabic Broadcasting Station, Cyprus, April 3, 1949

"Every effort is being made by the Jews to persuade the Arab populace to stay and carry on with their normal lives, to get their shops and businesses open and to be assured that their lives and interests will be safe." 
-- Haifa District HQ of the British Police, April 26, 1948, (quoted in Battleground by Samuel Katz).


"The Arabs of Haifa fled in spite of the fact that the Jewish authorities guaranteed their safety and rights as citizens of Israel."
-- Monsignor George Hakim, Greek Catholic Bishop of Galilee, New York Herald Tribune, June 30, 1949

Sir John Troutbeck, British Middle East Office in Cairo, noted in cables to superiors (1948-49) that the refugees (in Gaza) have no bitterness against Jews, but harbor intense hatred toward Egyptians: "They say 'we know who our enemies are (referring to the Egyptians)', declaring that their Arab brethren persuaded them unnecessarily to leave their homes…I even heard it said that many of the refugees would give a welcome to the Israelis if they were to come in and take the district over."

Even Jordan’s King Abdullah, writing in his memoirs, blamed Palestinian leaders for the refugee problem:

The tragedy of the Palestinians was that most of their leaders had paralyzed them with false and unsubstantiated promises that they were not alone; that 80 million Arabs and 400 million Muslims would instantly and miraculously come to their rescue (Yehoshofat Harkabi, Arab Attitudes To Israel, Jerusalem: Israel Universities Press, 1972, p. 364).

“The Arab armies entered Palestine to protect the Palestinians from the Zionist tyranny but, instead, they abandoned them, forced them to emigrate and to leave their homeland, and threw them into prisons similar to the ghettos in which the Jews used to live.”

— Palestinian Authority (then) Prime Minister Mahmoud Abbas (Abu Mazen) (Falastin a-Thaura, (March 1976)*


----------



## montelatici (Jun 17, 2015)

"a report prepared by the intelligence services of the Israeli army, dated 30 June 1948 and entitled “The emigration of Palestinian Arabs in the period 1/12/1947-1/6/1948”. This document sets at 391,000 the number of Palestinians who had already left the territory that was by then in the hands of Israel, and evaluates the various factors that had prompted their decisions to leave. “At least 55% of the total of the exodus was caused by our (Haganah/IDF) operations.” To this figure, the report’s compilers add the operations of the Irgun and Lehi, which “directly (caused) some 15%... of the emigration”. A further 2% was attributed to explicit expulsion orders issued by Israeli troops, and 1% to their psychological warfare. This leads to a figure of 73% for departures caused directly by the Israelis. In addition, the report attributes 22% of the departures to “fears” and “a crisis of confidence” affecting the Palestinian population. *As for Arab calls for flight, these were reckoned to be significant in only 5% of cases...*"


The expulsion of the Palestinians re-examined - Le Monde diplomatique - English edition


----------



## montelatici (Jun 17, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a dose of truth:
> ...




*
 Yosef Weitz, who was at the time director of the Jewish National Fund’s Lands Department. This man of noted Zionist convictions confided to his diary on 20 December 1940: “It must be clear that there is no room in the country for both people (...) the only solution is a Land of Israel, at least a western Land of Israel without Arabs. There is no room here for compromise. (...) There is no way but to transfer the Arabs from here to the neighbouring countries(...) Not one village must be left, not one (bedouin) tribe.”

Seven years later, Weitz found himself in a position to put this radical programme into effect. Already, in January 1948, he was orchestrating the expulsion of Palestinians from various parts of the country. In April he proposed - and obtained - the creation of “a body which would direct the Yishuv’s war with the aim of evicting as many Arabs as possible”. This body was unofficial at first, but was formalised at the end of August 1948 into the “Transfer Committee” which supervised the destruction of abandoned Arab villages and/or their repopulation with recent Jewish immigrants, in order to make any return of the refugees impossible. Its role was extended, in July, to take in the creation of Jewish settlements in the border areas.

The expulsion of the Palestinians re-examined - Le Monde diplomatique - English edition*


----------



## Roudy (Jun 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Yup, you are one of the fraudsters:

*In his memoirs, Haled al Azm, the Syrian Prime Minister in 1948-49, also admitted the Arab role in persuading the refugees to leave:

“Since 1948 we have been demanding the return of the refugees to their homes. But we ourselves are the ones who encouraged them to leave. Only a few months separated our call to them to leave and our appeal to the United Nations to resolve on their return” (The Memoirs of Haled al Azm, Beirut, 1973, Part 1, pp. 386-387).

Who gave such orders? Leaders like such as Iraqi Prime Minister Nuri Said, who declared: “We will smash the country with our guns and obliterate every place the Jews seek shelter in. The Arabs should conduct their wives and children to safe areas until the fighting has died down” (Myron Kaufman, The Coming Destruction of Israel, NY: The American Library Inc., 1970, pp. 26-27).

The Secretary of the Arab League Office in London, Edward Atiyah, wrote in his book, The Arabs: “This wholesale exodus was due partly to the belief of the Arabs, encouraged by the boastings of an unrealistic Arabic press and the irresponsible utterances of some of the Arab leaders that it could be only a matter of weeks before the Jews were defeated by the armies of the Arab States and the Palestinian Arabs enabled to reenter and retake possession of their country” (Edward Atiyah, The Arabs, London: Penguin Books, 1955, p. 183).

“The refugees were confident their absence would not last long, and that they would return within a week or two,” Monsignor George Hakim, a Greek Orthodox Catholic Bishop of Galilee told the Beirut newspaper, Sada al-Janub (August 16, 1948). “Their leaders had promised them that the Arab Armies would crush the ’Zionist gangs’ very quickly and that there was no need for panic or fear of a long exile.”

On April 3, 1949, the Near East Broadcasting Station ( Cyprus ) said: “It must not be forgotten that the Arab Higher Committee encouraged the refugees’ flight from their homes in Jaffa, Haifa and Jerusalem” (Samuel Katz, Battleground-Fact and Fantasy in Palestine, NY: Bantam Books, 1985, p. 15).

“The Arab States encouraged the Palestine Arabs to leave their homes temporarily in order to be out of the way of the Arab invasion armies,” according to the Jordanian newspaper Filastin, (February 19, 1949).

One refugee quoted in the Jordan newspaper, Ad Difaa (September 6, 1954), said: “The Arab government told us: Get out so that we can get in. So we got out, but they did not get in.”

“The Secretary-General of the Arab League, Azzam Pasha, assured the Arab peoples that the occupation of Palestine and Tel Aviv would be as simple as a military promenade,” said Habib Issa in the New York Lebanese paper, Al Hoda (June 8, 1951). “He pointed out that they were already on the frontiers and that all the millions the Jews had spent on land and economic development would be easy booty, for it would be a simple matter to throw Jews into the Mediterranean... Brotherly advice was given to the Arabs of Palestine to leave their land, homes and property and to stay temporarily in neighboring fraternal states, lest the guns of the invading Arab armies mow them down.”*


----------



## rylah (Jun 17, 2015)

Man the Mufti of Jerusalem met wit Adolf Hitler before '48 and led pogroms in Jerusalem even before that. That's Your justification for any anti-arab tactic.

Even those big arab nations like Egypt, Jordan and Syria didn't want to do anything with those traitors. balestinians are just pawns in a game between 2 civilizations, and arab league
loves to play them.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 17, 2015)

Abandoned villages after Arab savages tried to commit genocide on the Jews?  Pffffft.  Here he goes mutilating and misrepresenting documents again.

Another FAIL by Monte. There was no Jewish expulsion or evictions.  It was mostly the Arab animals who were responsible for what happened. Now they blame the Jews. FUCK'EM.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 17, 2015)

rylah said:


> Man the Mufti of Jerusalem met wit Adolf Hitler before '48 and led pogroms in Jerusalem even before that.


Hebron massacre of 1929, and others before and after. They blame the Jews for having had enough and deciding to fight back. They weren't going to let Islamic Nazis murder them in their own holy land. 

Hitler s Mufti Catholic Answers

This was described by al-Husseini in his own memoirs:

Our fundamental condition for cooperating with Germany was a free hand to eradicate every last Jew from Palestine and the Arab world. I asked Hitler for an explicit undertaking to allow us to solve the Jewish people in a manner befitting our national and racial aspirations and according to the scientific methods innovated by Germany in the handling of its Jews. The answer I got was: "The Jews are yours." (Ami Isseroff and Peter FitzGerald-Morris, "The Iraq Coup Attempt of 1941, the Mufti, and the Farhud")


----------



## montelatici (Jun 17, 2015)

* What are you unable to comprehend?  

"Yosef Weitz, who was at the time director of the Jewish National Fund’s Lands Department. This man of noted Zionist convictions confided to his diary on 20 December 1940: “It must be clear that there is no room in the country for both people (...) the only solution is a Land of Israel, at least a western Land of Israel without Arabs. There is no room here for compromise. (...) There is no way but to transfer the Arabs from here to the neighbouring countries(...) Not one village must be left, not one (bedouin) tribe.”

Seven years later, Weitz found himself in a position to put this radical programme into effect. Already, in January 1948, he was orchestrating the expulsion of Palestinians from various parts of the country. In April he proposed - and obtained - the creation of “a body which would direct the Yishuv’s war with the aim of evicting as many Arabs as possible”. This body was unofficial at first, but was formalised at the end of August 1948 into the “Transfer Committee” which supervised the destruction of abandoned Arab villages and/or their repopulation with recent Jewish immigrants, in order to make any return of the refugees impossible. Its role was extended, in July, to take in the creation of Jewish settlements in the border areas."

http://mondediplo.com/1997/12/palestine*


----------



## Roudy (Jun 17, 2015)

What are YOU unable to comprehend?! I quoted the Arab leaders, threatening the Palestinians to get out of the way. Even confirmed by Palestinian leaders. 

Case closed.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 17, 2015)

*Palestinian leader Mahmoud Abbas in 1970: "the Arab armies forced us to leave, and then threw us into prisons." *


----------



## rylah (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow that's heavy, source?


----------



## montelatici (Jun 17, 2015)

Roudy said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Man the Mufti of Jerusalem met wit Adolf Hitler before '48 and led pogroms in Jerusalem even before that.
> ...



Why do you find it unusual that an Palestinian leader would want to eliminate Europeans that, with the help of the British, were planning to colonize his home and eliminate or evict his people from their land?


----------



## montelatici (Jun 17, 2015)

Roudy said:


> *Palestinian leader Mahmoud Abbas in 1970: "the Arab armies forced us to leave, and then threw us into prisons." *



I am sure he said that. LOL You are getting desperate Ruddy.  Now you are making up quotes or picking them up from the Hasbara library of fake quotes.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 17, 2015)

rylah said:


> Wow that's heavy, source?



364).

“The Arab armies entered Palestine to protect the Palestinians from the Zionist tyranny but, instead, they abandoned them, forced them to emigrate and to leave their homeland, and threw them into prisons similar to the ghettos in which the Jews used to live.”

— Palestinian Authority (then) Prime Minister Mahmoud Abbas (Abu Mazen) (Falastin a-Thaura, (March 1976)


----------



## Roudy (Jun 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



Wrong again.  He was a Nazi who wanted to massacre Jews all over the Middle East, and succeeded in murdering tens of thousands Christians.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > *Palestinian leader Mahmoud Abbas in 1970: "the Arab armies forced us to leave, and then threw us into prisons." *
> ...



He actually did, it's not a fake quote.  You keep failing. 


“The Arab armies entered Palestine to protect the Palestinians from the Zionist tyranny but, instead, they abandoned them, forced them to emigrate and to leave their homeland, and threw them into prisons similar to the ghettos in which the Jews used to live.”

— Palestinian Authority (then) Prime Minister Mahmoud Abbas (Abu Mazen) (Falastin a-Thaura, (March 1976)


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> "a report prepared by the intelligence services of the Israeli army, dated 30 June 1948 and entitled “The emigration of Palestinian Arabs in the period 1/12/1947-1/6/1948”. This document sets at 391,000 the number of Palestinians who had already left the territory that was by then in the hands of Israel, and evaluates the various factors that had prompted their decisions to leave. “At least 55% of the total of the exodus was caused by our (Haganah/IDF) operations.” To this figure, the report’s compilers add the operations of the Irgun and Lehi, which “directly (caused) some 15%... of the emigration”. A further 2% was attributed to explicit expulsion orders issued by Israeli troops, and 1% to their psychological warfare. This leads to a figure of 73% for departures caused directly by the Israelis. In addition, the report attributes 22% of the departures to “fears” and “a crisis of confidence” affecting the Palestinian population. *As for Arab calls for flight, these were reckoned to be significant in only 5% of cases...*"
> 
> 
> The expulsion of the Palestinians re-examined - Le Monde diplomatique - English edition






 Islamonazi propaganda, just look at the source


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> * Yosef Weitz, who was at the time director of the Jewish National Fund’s Lands Department. This man of noted Zionist convictions confided to his diary on 20 December 1940: “It must be clear that there is no room in the country for both people (...) the only solution is a Land of Israel, at least a western Land of Israel without Arabs. There is no room here for compromise. (...) There is no way but to transfer the Arabs from here to the neighbouring countries(...) Not one village must be left, not one (bedouin) tribe.”
> 
> Seven years later, Weitz found himself in a position to put this radical programme into effect. Already, in January 1948, he was orchestrating the expulsion of Palestinians from various parts of the country. In April he proposed - and obtained - the creation of “a body which would direct the Yishuv’s war with the aim of evicting as many Arabs as possible”. This body was unofficial at first, but was formalised at the end of August 1948 into the “Transfer Committee” which supervised the destruction of abandoned Arab villages and/or their repopulation with recent Jewish immigrants, in order to make any return of the refugees impossible. Its role was extended, in July, to take in the creation of Jewish settlements in the border areas.
> 
> The expulsion of the Palestinians re-examined - Le Monde diplomatique - English edition*








 Islamonazi propaganda look at the source.

 And shouting wont make it fact, it just shows your NAZI JEW HATRED


----------



## rylah (Jun 17, 2015)

So all we have to do is find the origins of this quote.

If real...You've dug some gold for the hasbara.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> * What are you unable to comprehend?
> 
> "Yosef Weitz, who was at the time director of the Jewish National Fund’s Lands Department. This man of noted Zionist convictions confided to his diary on 20 December 1940: “It must be clear that there is no room in the country for both people (...) the only solution is a Land of Israel, at least a western Land of Israel without Arabs. There is no room here for compromise. (...) There is no way but to transfer the Arabs from here to the neighbouring countries(...) Not one village must be left, not one (bedouin) tribe.”
> 
> ...







 Not a valid sourced of any material, its own Jean-Marie Colombani, former editor of the daily _Le Monde_, was attributed by _Le Monde diplomatique_'s former director general Bernard Cassen as saying: "_Le Monde diplomatique_ is a journal of opinion; _Le Monde_ is a journal of opinions."

The Norwegian version of the July 2006 _Le Monde diplomatique_ sparked interest when the editors ran, on their own initiative, a three page main story on the September 11, 2001 attacks and summarized the various types of 9/11 conspiracy theories (which were not specifically endorsed by the newspaper, only reviewed

The Voltaire Network, which has somehow changed position since the 11 September attacks and whose director, Thierry Meyssan, became a leading proponent of 9/11 conspiracy theory, explained that although the Norwegian version of _Le Monde diplomatique_ had allowed it to translate and publish this article on its website, the mother-house, in France, categorically refused it this right, thus displaying an open debate between various national editions.

In December 2006, the French version published an article by Alexander Cockburn, co-editor of _CounterPunch_, which strongly criticized the endorsement of conspiracy theories by the US left-wing, alleging that it was a sign of "theoretical emptiness." [16] The Norwegian _Le Monde diplomatique_, did again however mark its difference from the mother edition by allowing David Ray Griffin's response to Cockburn to be published in their March 2007 issue.[


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...







 So when will you produce a valid link to substantiate your NAZI JEW HATRED claims from before 1921 when the grand mufti started his plans to wipe out the Jews ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > *Palestinian leader Mahmoud Abbas in 1970: "the Arab armies forced us to leave, and then threw us into prisons." *
> ...






He did say and the valid source has been produced, your NAZI JEW HATRED is clouding your ability to think straight


----------



## montelatici (Jun 17, 2015)

No valid source was provided.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> No valid source was provided.


Your source is a French leftist conspiracy theorist?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 17, 2015)

Straight from the horse's mouth:

...in 1976, when he _explicitly_ blamed the Arab World (and its “armies”) for _forcing_ Palestinians to leave their homes:

“The Arab armies entered Palestine to protect the Palestinians from the Zionist tyranny but, instead, they abandoned them, forced them to emigrate and to leave their homeland, and threw them into prisons similar to the ghettos in which the Jews used to live.” (Strangers in the Land: Blacks, Jews, post-Holocaust America. Eric J. Sundquist. pp. 325)


----------



## montelatici (Jun 17, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > No valid source was provided.
> ...



Actually the writers are Israelis, including Bennie Morris.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Which makes you even more of a fuckin' liar. Because this is what Bennie Morris said:


*Benny Morris*, the historian who documented instances where Palestinians were expelled, also *found that Arab leaders encouraged their brethren to leave. Starting in December 1947, he said, “Arab officers ordered the complete evacuation of specific villages in certain areas, lest their inhabitants ‘treacherously’ acquiesce in Israeli rule or hamper Arab military deployments.” He concluded, “There can be no exaggerating the importance of these early Arab-initiated evacuations in the demoralization, and eventual exodus, of the remaining rural and urban populations” *(Benny Morris, The Birth of the Palestinian Refugee Problem Revisited, MA: Cambridge University Press, 2004, p. 590.)

So this proves that you again mutilated a document and then lied. 

You truly are a piece of shit.


----------



## teddyearp (Jun 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Actually the writers are Israelis, including Bennie Morris.



And actually Benny Morris' later material is some of the source material in Roudy's article.  You guys do not even try to read the articles do you?  You just pounce and do not even try to open your mind to the truth at all do you?


----------



## teddyearp (Jun 17, 2015)

Now now Roudy, you know that everything we post from actual sources is nothing but lies, don't you?  I mean, all the truth that is out there is all made up Zionist propaganda.  The pro-pali's don't even read it.  Obviously.  Why you say can this be so?  Because part of being pro-Palestinian is to believe that the whole world is being secretly run by the Zionist.  Why, the Jews were behind 9/11, remember?  Well, since everyone knows that that is truth, the actual truth is nothing but lies.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 17, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the writers are Israelis, including Bennie Morris.
> ...


Funny part is Monte takes a mutilated, misquoted and misrepresented document from Benny Morris as his so called "evidence from 'official documents'" and when I quote the same Benny Morris he tries to discredit him.

The guy is a total piece of shit Jew hater who just knows how to lie and spread false propaganda.


----------



## teddyearp (Jun 17, 2015)

Roudy said:


> The guy is a total piece of shit Jew hater who just knows how to lie and spread false propaganda.



Quoted for truth.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 17, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Here is a dose of truth:
> 
> Did Arab newspapers in 1948 threaten Palestinians with violence if they didn t leave Israel before the Arabs attacked - Quora
> 
> ...



*Roudy the Re-write* is at it again with his big bullshit data dumps.

It's too bad official _UN records_ say he's full of shit!



> _*Charges that their flight had been incited by Arab leaders is refuted by a United Nations report noting that the refugees either fled from the war or were expelled:*
> 
> "As a result of the conflict in Palestine, almost the whole of the Arab population fled or was expelled from the area under Jewish occupation"._


  But hey, try again, maybe your luck will change.


----------



## abu afak (Jun 17, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


He DID say it and here is a fuller quote and attribution I have used for 10 Years:
a JPG of that _ Falastin Al Thawra_ Article can be found here
Politics Lies and Videotape 3 000 Questions and Answers on the Mideast Crisis - Yitschak Ben Gad - Google Books
and since I assume Mont al-cito speaks Arabic...

*"The Arab armies entered Palestine to protect the Palestinians from the Zionist tyranny but, instead, THEY ABANDONED THEM, FORCED THEM TO EMIGRATE AND TO LEAVE THEIR HOMELAND, Imposed upon them a political and ideological blockade and Threw them into Prisons similar to the ghettos in which the Jews used to live in Eastern Europe, *as if we were condemmed to change places with them; they moved out of their ghettos and we occupied similar ones. The ARAB States succeeded in scattering the Palestinian people and in destroying their unity. They did Not Recognize them as a unified people until the States of the world did so, and this is Regrettable".....

*- by Abu Mazen*, from the article titled: _"What We Have Learned and What We Should Do"_, published in Falastin el Thawra, the official journal of the PLO, of Beirut, March 1976
`

*EDIT:
Note the Nonsensical Last-wording BS/nonrebuttal by Brillo_Squeally below
and also that Mont al-cito NEVER presents a debunking of the quote- cause he couldn't.
Now he really can't.  As well: the quote clearly contains a sense of irony and bitterness only a palestinian could have. *


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 17, 2015)

abu afak said:


> He DID say it and here is a fuller quote and attribution I have used for 10 Years:
> (a JPG of that _ Falastin Al Thawra_ Article can be found here
> Politics Lies and Videotape 3 000 Questions and Answers on the Mideast Crisis - Yitschak Ben Gad - Google Books
> and since I assume you speak Arabic...
> ...


No one leaves a home they've been living in for generations, just because someone asked them to.

That is completely ridiculous!


----------



## Roudy (Jun 17, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > He DID say it and here is a fuller quote and attribution I have used for 10 Years:
> ...



The Arab armies threatened the Pelestinians to leave or else, because they were coming to drive the Jews into the sea.  When they couldn't they put all the refugees they created into prisons and ghettos.  And that's exactly what Abu Mazen the Palestinian leader said. 

Gee, another dumbfuck goes down in flames.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 17, 2015)

The Zionist myth again.  

"The myth relating to the cause of the exodus of Palestinians, that the Arabs simply abandoned their homes, has been used by Zionists to justify their occupation of Palestinian land. These claims were repeated in Joan Peters 1984 book From Time Immemorial. Peters book received wide spread praise in the United States but was dismissed as "worthless" by leading academic experts in England. In Israel the arguments set out in the book were described as "sheer rubbish except may be as a propaganda weapon."

Howard M. Sachar, considered by many the leading Jewish historian on Israel wrote, in A History of Israel "no such order was ever found in any release of the Arab League or in any military communiques of the period. Rather, the evidence in the Arab press and radio of the time was to the contrary. By and large, except for towns like Haifa, already captured by the Jews, the Arab League ordered the Palestine Arabs to stay where they were, and stringent punitive measures were reported against Arab youth of military age who fled the country. Even Jewish broadcasts (in Hebrew) mentioned these Arab orders to remain" (at pp. 332-333).

Dr. Erskine Childers examined the records of the BBC which monitored "all Middle Eastern broadcasts throughout 1948." He found that "there was not a single order, or appeal or suggestion about evacuation from Palestine, in 1948. There is repeated monitored record of Arab appeals, even flat orders to stay put." ( The Israel-Arab Reader, Eds. Walter Laqueur and Barry Rubin, page 146).

Myer Levin in Jerusalem Embattled and Arthur Koestler in Promise and Fulfilment reported that dire warnings were issued to the Arabs if they did not leave. Koestler called the "blood-bath" of Deir Yassin (254 killed) "the psychologically decisive factor in this spectacular exodus." Berth Vester, a Christian missionary described how the massacre was exploited: "Unless you leave your homes the fate of Deir Yassin will be your fate." (David Gilmour, Dispossessed: The Ordeal of the Palestinians, page 69). Special UN mediator Count Bernadotte said shortly before his assassination by Zionist terrorists: "The exodus of Palestinian Arabs resulted from panic created by fighting in their communities, by rumours concerning real and alleged acts of terrorism or expulsion." ( UN Document A/648, 1948, page 14). Noam Chomsky, wrote that the massacre of 254 "defenceless" Palestinians by Menachem Begins Irgun at Deir Yassin on April 10, 1948 was "one major factor in causing the flight of much of the Arab population." (Noam Chomsky, The Fateful Triangle, 1984, p. 95.)

Rebuking a Zionist rabbi who alleged that there were Arab evacuation orders, Nathan Chofshi replied: "We old Jewish settlers in Palestine who witnessed the fight could tell him how and in what manner we, Jews, forced the Arabs to leave cities and villages...some of them were driven out by force of arms; others were made to leave by deceit, lying, and false promises." (Jewish Newsletter, New York, Feb 9,1959).

Yitzhak Rabin affirmed that Ben Gurion with respect to the Palestinian population of Lydda ordered, "Drive them out." (New York Times, Oct 23, 1979). Yigal Allon confirmed there was a Zionist campaign "to clean" the Galilee of Arabs. (David Hirst, Mideast Correspondent for The Guardian, The Gun and the Olive Branchpage 41). Allon later became an Israeli cabinet Minister and Rabin became Prime Minister of Israel.

Israeli journalist Yeshayahu Ben-Porth summarized the "central truth" of the Zionist movement: "There is no State without the evacuation of Arabs and without the expropriation and fencing of lands." (Joy Gonen, A Psychohistory of Zionism, page 196).


----------



## Roudy (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh my.  The slithering IslamoNazi snake now posts another irrelevant mutilated quote. 

Palestinian leaders blamed the Arab armies for telling them to leave. 

Case closed.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 17, 2015)

The Jews evicted the Muslims and Christians. Case closed.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 17, 2015)

No proof of that.  But the Arab Muslims did commit genocide on the Jews and Christians of the region.   That has been proven.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 17, 2015)

From the Hebrew Daily Ha'ir

By Guy Erlich, Ha'ir, 6 May 1992 

After Lydda (1) gave up the fight, a group of stubborn Arab fighters barricated themselves in the small mosque. The commander of the Palmach's(2) 3d Battalion, Moshe Kalman, gave an order to fire a number of blasts towards the mosque. The soldiers who forced their way into the mosque were surprised to find no resistance. On the walls of the mosque they found the remains of the Arab fighters. A group of between twenty to fifty Arab inhabitants was brought to clean up the mosque and bury the remains. After they finished their work, they were also shot into the graves they dug. 


The Jewish American journalist Dan Kurtzman, heard this testimony from Moshe Kalman, who has meanwhile died, while he was writing his book 'In the Beginning 1948 (Bereshit 1948)' about the War of Independence. As Kurtzman did not want to hurt the State of Israel, he did not include this testimony, but told this story to Israeli historian Aryeh Yitzhaki, when they met in the IDF archives, when Kurtzman was there working on his book. Kurtzman, who is now visiting Israel in connection with his new book (incidentally, these days a new edition of his older book is coming out), confirmed - after some hesitation - that he heard this testimony from Moshe Kalman. 

Since its establishment, the State of Israel keeps a conspiracy of silence concerning massacres committed in the War of Independence (4). The only massacre acknowledged in official publications is that of Deir Yassin, perhaps because it was perpetrated by the IZL (Irgun). Books and press reports have referred to dozens of cases, but only partially and incompletely. Yitzhaki corroborates this impression: 'I read all the documents in the IDF archives written about the War of Independence. In the course of years I became especially alert to anything concerning the massacres.' Yitzhaki is a lecturer in the Bar Ilan University [Tel Aviv] in the Faculty of Eretz Yisrael Studies (5) and is also senior lecturer in the field of military history in IDF courses for officers. In the sixties he served as director of the IDF archives within the framework of his IDF service in his capacity as historian. 

Yitzhaki assembled all the testimonies and documents concerning the subject matter and waited for the right time to publish. 'The time has come' he says, 'for a generation has passed, and it is now possible to face the ocean of lies (6) in which we were brought up. In almost every conquered village in the War of Independence, acts were committed, which are defined as war crimes, such as indiscriminate killings, massacres and rapes. I believe that such things end by surfacing. The only question is how to face such evidence.' 

According to Yitzhaki, about ten major massacres were committed in the course of the War of Independence (i.e. more than fifty victims in each massacre) and about hundred smaller massacres (of individuals or small groups). According to him, these massacres had an enormous impact on the Arab population, by inducing their [flight] from the country. 

Yitzhaki: 'For many Israelis it was easier to find consolation in the lie, that the Arabs left the country under orders from their leaders. This is an absolute fabrication. The fundamental cause of their flight was their fear from Israeli retribution and this fear was not at all imaginary. From almost each report in the IDF archives concerning the conquest of Arab villages between May and July 1948 - when clashes with Arab villagers were the fiercest - a smell of massacre emanates. Sometimes the report tells about blatant massacres which were committed after the battle, sometimes the massacres are committed in the heat of battle and while the villages are "cleansed". Some of my colleagues, such as Me'ir Pa'il, don't consider such acts as massacres. In my opinion there is no other term for such acts than massacres. This was at the time the rule of the game. It was a dirty war on both sides. This phenomenon spread out in the field; there were no explicite orders to exterminate. In the first phase a village was usually subjected to heavy artillery from distance. Then soldiers would assault the village. After giving up resistance, the Arab fighters would withdraw while attempting to snipe at the advancing forces. Some would not flee and would remain in the village, mainly women and old people. In the course of cleansing we used to hit them. One was 'tailing the fugitives', as it used to be called ('mezanvim baborchim'). There was no established battle procedure as today, namely that when blowing up a house, one has first to check whether civilians are still inside. In a typical battle report about the conquest of a village we find: 'We cleansed a village, shot in any direction where resistance was noticed. After the resistance ended, we also had to shoot people so that they would leave or who looked dangerous'. 

The historian Uri Milstein, a myth-shatterer, corroborates Yitzhaki's assessment regarding the massacres' extent and goes even further. 'If Yitzhaki claims that almost in every village there were murders, then I maintain that even before the establishment of the State, each battle ended with a massacre. In all Israel's wars massacres were committed but I have no doubt that the War of Independence was the dirtiest of them all. All over the world, massacres constitute an integral part of the norm of war and it is in fact the fundamental basis of human conduct in a situation of battle. The idea behind a massacre is to inflict a shock on the enemy, to paralyze the enemy. In the War of Independence everybody massacred everybody, but most of the action happened between Jews and Palestinians.' 

Milstein adds: 'In my opinion, the regular armies of Arab states were less barbaric than the Jews and the Palestinians. Until the entry into the battle of the Arab armies, the concept of taking prisoners was unknown. The regular armies, especially that of Jordan and Egypt, were the first in the region who did not kill prisoners, as a matter of principle. Not that they were exceptional, but they killed the least of all, relatively speaking. The Jordanian Legion even succeeded to stop Palestinians of massacring Jews in Gush Etzion, at least in a part of this area. The education in the Yishuv (7) at that time had it that the Arabs would do anything to kill us and therefore we had to massacre them. A substantial part of the Jewish public was convinced that the most cherished wish of say, a nine-year old Arab child, was to exterminate us. This belief bordered on paranoia.' 

A careful study reveals that until today over twenty massacres were publicly reported. The testimonies were not published in one collection, a fact which adds to this phenomenon another dimension. At least eight massacres were described by Benny Morris in his book 'The Birth of the Palestine Refugee Problem'. Two cases were reported in Milstein's books. Two cases are reported in the book of Palestinian historian Arif al-Arif. The rest were reported in novels, memories and the press. But it appears that at least eight more massacres were committed which are reported here for the first time. Two of them were discovered by Yitzhaki, three by Milstein, one case was revealed by Kurtzman and was presented in the introduction to this reportage. One case was brought to our knowledge by a kibbutz member who wishes to remain anonymous and one more case was revealed by Dov Yirmiya. 

The testimonies concerning the massacres, revealed here for the first time by Yitzhaki, are kept in the IDF archives. Those who wish to study the documents in question confront a blank refusal. The director, Miki Kaufman: 'If you are looking for what I believe you are looking for, then you canforget it. In any case, just keep in mind that we are reading over any documents before you are allowed to see them and we cull out material that you should not see'. 

A person who already had to face this barrage is Benny Morris. He addressed himself to the State Archivist to get a report by the government-nominated Shapira Committee, on killings in the War of Independence, but his request was denied. 
'The Archivist refused to let me see the report and I went then to the Supreme Court. According to the [State] Archives Law (1953), access is open to documents concerning [government] policies and political matters after 30 years and documents related to security matters after 50 years. As the report by the Shapira committee is a political document issued by the Ministry of Justice, it was to be accessible by the public. But after I entered my request to the State Archivist and to the courts, the State Prosecutor and the Archivist made me a trick. It appeared that by convening a special meeting of at least two Cabinet members - in this case Arens and Sharir - it was possible to extend indefinitely the classified status of any archived document by arguing that disclosure might endanger state security. The meeting was duly convened and the document was reclassified (...)' 

But Yitzhaki kept the testimonies. The first case he presents happened in Tel Gezer. A soldier of the the Kiryati Brigade (...) testifies that his colleagues got hold of ten Arab men and two Arab women, a young one and and an old one. All the men were murdered. The young woman was raped and her destiny was unknown. The old woman was murdered. Yitzhaki tells that he discovered the testimony in a specific folder containing testimonies from Guard Units (Kheil Mishmar) in the IDF archives. Later he also obtained an oral testimony about this event from a person who wished to remain anonymous. 

Another case happened in Ashdod. Towards the end of August 1948, the Giv'ati Brigade executed the 'Cleansing Campaign' (Mivtza Nikayon) in Ashdod's dunes. This happened after the forced landing of an Israeli plane in the area and the killing of his eight passengers by locals. A company of mounted cavalry, jeeps and Giv'ati fighters went to comb the area. In the course of this action, and according to a conservative estimate, ten farmers ('fellahin') were murdered. Yitzahki says that evidence about that can be found in the campaign chronicle of Giv'ati in the IDF archives and in the second chapter of the book on the Giv'ati Brigade. 
'Apart from these cases', says Yitzhaki, 'there are more cases described in IDF's archives, but I don't want to disclose them at this stage. I will yet write a book.' 

The historian Uri Milstein presented in his book series 'The History of the War of Independence' a number of massacres. Three more cases came to his knowledge after he finished writing. One case happened in Ayn Zaytoon. According to Milstein two massacres happened there in addition to the case described by Netiva Ben Yehuda in her book 'Within the Bounds' (mibe'ad la'avutot). Milstein possesses a testimony from a soldier named Aharon Yo'eli: 'Three men from Safad came to Ayn Zaytoon, they took 23 Arabs, told them they were murderers and gangsters, took from them their watches and put them in their pockets, led them over the hills and killed them. This was the revenge of the Jews of Safad. I understood that our commanders were looking for additional killers to execute such jobs. Not everybody in Safad was a hassid [strictly observing Jew]. In my opinion this was not the execution of prisoners but the killing of Arab murderers. The rest were expelled in the direction of the Germak that same evening and to make them go fast, we shot at them.' The second case was reported to Milstein by a soldier named Yitzhak Golan, as he referred to thirty prisoners who were brought to interrogation in Har Kna'an: 'The men of the Intelligence Unit interrogated them and after the interrogation the question came up what to do with them. We were told to take them down to the Rosh Pina police station. On the way they attempted to escape so we shot at them. There was no alternative. The danger was that they might reach Safad and would tell there how few weapons and manpower we had. It is possible that they were killed chained. Next morning a platoon was sent to bury them'. 

Another case happened in Caesarea. In February 1948 the Fourth Batallion of the Palmach forces, under the command of Josef Tabenkin (8), conquered Caesarea. According to Milstein, all those who did not escape from the village were killed. Milstein gleaned testimonies about this fact from fighters who participated in the conquest. 

A member of Kibbutz Be'eri, who was assigned to the the Guard Milices for a short time, reveals another unpublished case about the murder of an Arab soldier: 'We were in the strong point in the Wadi Ara area, near Giv'at Ada. Not far away was a post of Palestinians who fired from time to time at us. One night we raided their post and brought back a prisoner for interrogation. One of the soldiers of the Guard Milices took the prisoner after interrogation, beheaded him and with a knife scalped the head. No one present tried to stop him. He then tied the skin to a high pole facing the Palestinian post to inspire a deadly fear among the Palestinians. This soldier was later brought to the batallion commander for trial.' 

On 20 May 1948 the Karmeli Brigade conquered the village Kabri. Dov Yirmiya, who was a company commander in the 21th batallion, tells: 'Kabri was conquered without a fight. Almost all inhabitants fled. One of the soldiers, Yehuda Reshef, who was together with his brother among the few rescapees from the Yehi'am convoy, got hold of a few youngsters who did not escape, probably seven, ordered them to fill up some ditches digged as an obstacle and then lined them up and fired at them with a machine gun. A few died but some of the wounded succeeded to escape. The batallion commander did not react. Reshef was a brave fighter and as a rescapee from the Yehi'am convoy, enjoyed special status in the batallion. He advanced later to the grade of Brigadier General. He justified his action as an act of revenge.' 
'When the action ended, we left, namely the batallion commander Dov Tschitchiss, Education Officer Tzadok Eshel, the driver and myself. We drove over fields to Nahariya. While driving we saw refugees escaping to the North. The batallion commander ordered the driver to stop and went with the driver and the Education Officer to chase an Arab who was escaping with a girl eight or nine years old. I heard shots and had scarcely the time to understand what happened. When they returned, the batallion commander declared: We killed them. I asked: The girl too? And he answered to me: No, no, we did not kill the girl'. 

The Education Officer, Tzadok Eshel, has already forgotten about the episode. 'In our Carmeli Brigade', he said, 'we did not commit massacres. I can tell you about the massacre that the IZL people did in Haifa. It was typical for the IZL and the LEHI, not to us. It was totally outside our way of thinking. There was the case of an officer who wanted to loot a village but they did not allow him.' After hearing the testimony of Yermiya, Eshel changed his version: 'Did I tell you about this case, no?...Probably I forgot...Yes, there was in fact one case where we drove in a jeep and an officer, I don't remember who, but I don't think it was the batallion commander, wanted to shoot down an Arab with a girl. I told him that if he will fire at them, I will shoot at him. When we returned to the jeep I felt good that I succeeded to stop such a thing.' - Yirmiya, in his testomony mentions [however] shots', -'I don't at all remember that I was in the jeep. I was in the area. I tell you, you better leave these things. There were no such things.' 


Notes by Elias Davidsson 
Lydda: An Arabic town between Tel Aviv and Jerusalem. Most of its inhabitants were expelled in 1948 under written orders by Yitzhak Rabin. 
zionisms hidden history- how israel was created - UK Indymedia


----------



## abu afak (Jun 17, 2015)

*
What Really Happened in 1948
By: Sarah El Shazly *
December 28, 2004
FrontPage Magazine - What Really Happened in 1948

Everyone knows the Jewish version and the Arab version.
*But there is a third side, that of those who lived there and still do- the Israeli Arabs.*...."
Misinformation surrounds the story of 1948....."
The question is: why did Arabs flee the area that became Israel? After all, the ones who remained in their homes still live there today and prosper. *The FACT is that the Arab world WARNED the Palestinians Against Staying with the Jews.*

"...Many Palestinians trusted these Arab leaders and left as Instructed. *Those who had lived with Jews for a long time were Not as easily convinced of the danger, and these Arabs STAYED Home. 
Among them was MY family,* which saw cars traveling the area. The cars contained Jews. They reassured Arabs that they would Not be Harmed.
*Thus, we had a situation where Jews Begged Arabs to Stay and live with them, while ARABS from foreign countries told them to Leave right away.*

*"....Ask yourself why Jordan or Egypt or Syria never gave the Palestinians a country?* If I hear another non-Palestinian, especially an American Muslim, repeat the phrase "over 50 years of the Zionist occupation," I'm going to Burst. Can no one actually read history? It’s not ancient history, just 1948-1967.*Who had that land?* Even if Arabs want Palestinians to have "all" the land, this is no excuse for denying them an independent state. *And yet, we blame Israel!*
[.......]
Let's go to the refugees. Arab Governments first used Scare Tactics, and then took whatever they could get from the United States and Israel. *Finally, They stuck Palestinians in camps with deplorable living conditions. *
Why didn't they leave them alone in their homes?
*Why promise them refuge and reward them with nothing more than Prison camps? 
And, most of all, why didn't they provide Palestinians with homes in the West Bank, Gaza and the Golan Heights when Arabs had control over them?*
[........]
As a Palestinian, I ask the world to please stop Exploiting our issue...."
To the average Arab citizen, stop crying Crocodile tears for us. To the Arab and Islamic governments, fix your own problems. Do not use our misery to blind your subjects to domestic problems.
Are you afraid that the people will wise up, and stop hating Israel, and turn on you? You, who have Condoned so much Hatred, may one day Pay the price.* You've created monsters, and you won't be able to handle them. *Worry about creating jobs for your own poor people and educating the children, and leave us alone. *In short, to all those invested in driving our children to Die, please, stay away from us.

`*


----------



## montelatici (Jun 17, 2015)

The Hebrew Daily Ha'ir version was not the Jewish version?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 17, 2015)

Roudy said:


> The Arab armies threatened the Pelestinians to leave or else, because they were coming to drive the Jews into the sea.  When they couldn't they put all the refugees they created into prisons and ghettos.  And that's exactly what Abu Mazen the Palestinian leader said.
> 
> Gee, another dumbfuck goes down in flames.


Again, nobody leaves a home they've been living in for generations, just because someone asked them to.  Pushing this point is absolutely absurd.

Which makes you the dumbass!

Furthermore, the reason the Arab armies were going into the area, was to preserve the inalienable rights of the non-Jewish population.  Asking them to leave, fly's in the face of their mission, to ensure law and order after the British left.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 17, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > The Arab armies threatened the Pelestinians to leave or else, because they were coming to drive the Jews into the sea.  When they couldn't they put all the refugees they created into prisons and ghettos.  And that's exactly what Abu Mazen the Palestinian leader said.
> ...



Again that's not what happened.  The Arab leaders and their armies threatened The Palestinians to leave, and when they failed to "drive the Jews into the sea" they took the refugees they created and put them into prison like camps.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 17, 2015)

abu afak said:


> *What Really Happened in 1948
> By: Sarah El Shazly *
> December 28, 2004
> FrontPage Magazine - What Really Happened in 1948
> ...



Correct.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> From the Hebrew Daily Ha'ir
> 
> By Guy Erlich, Ha'ir, 6 May 1992
> 
> ...



Garbage propoganda site. 

Next?!


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 18, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a dose of truth:
> ...





Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a dose of truth:
> ...







 A pity that this is a Palestinian source then and is discredited from the very first word.     " fled from the war" is the same thing as leaving willingly.    Don't you understand the English language


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 18, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > He DID say it and here is a fuller quote and attribution I have used for 10 Years:
> ...







So the people in the USA that where told to move out only last week refused did they?

When you are told to move out for a few days until your soldiers can wipe out the Jews and  take their land you get out of town fast. Or you stay and fight  and then stop complaining when you are soundly beat and fored over the border


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The Zionist myth again.
> 
> "The myth relating to the cause of the exodus of Palestinians, that the Arabs simply abandoned their homes, has been used by Zionists to justify their occupation of Palestinian land. These claims were repeated in Joan Peters 1984 book From Time Immemorial. Peters book received wide spread praise in the United States but was dismissed as "worthless" by leading academic experts in England. In Israel the arguments set out in the book were described as "sheer rubbish except may be as a propaganda weapon."
> 
> ...








Islamonazi propaganda that you are paid to peddle.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The Jews evicted the Muslims and Christians. Case closed.








Only 12,000 of them according to one of your links that you have stopped using.


 Case definitely closed


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> From the Hebrew Daily Ha'ir
> 
> By Guy Erlich, Ha'ir, 6 May 1992
> 
> ...








 Your source has this to say about itself

 A network of individuals, independent and alternative media activists and organisations, offering grassroots, non-corporate, non-commercial coverage of important social and political issues.




_In other words islamonazi propaganda_


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 18, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > The Arab armies threatened the Pelestinians to leave or else, because they were coming to drive the Jews into the sea.  When they couldn't they put all the refugees they created into prisons and ghettos.  And that's exactly what Abu Mazen the Palestinian leader said.
> ...






 What inalienable rights where those dildo, and don't forget they had to be 1948 rights and not 2015 rights.........


----------



## montelatici (Jun 18, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > From the Hebrew Daily Ha'ir
> ...



Actually the article is from Ha'ir

"_*Ha'ir*_ (Hebrew: העיר‎, lit _The City_) is a weekly local newspaper published in Tel Aviv, Israel. The tabloid-sized newspaper was first published in October 1980. Since April 2005 when there was a major shakeup in the business structure of newspaper's publisher, Schocken Group, it has been distributed for free.


----------



## teddyearp (Jun 18, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> No one leaves a home they've been living in for generations, just because someone asked them to.
> 
> That is completely ridiculous!



As it is completely ridiculous to be 'driven out' without a fierce fight!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 18, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> As it is completely ridiculous to be 'driven out' without a fierce fight!


Not when the town next door is completely massacred and all law enforcement authorities have vacated the area.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Again that's not what happened.  The Arab leaders and their armies threatened The Palestinians to leave, and when they failed to "drive the Jews into the sea" they took the refugees they created and put them into prison like camps.


Then why do all UN official records state the opposite?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 18, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Again that's not what happened.  The Arab leaders and their armies threatened The Palestinians to leave, and when they failed to "drive the Jews into the sea" they took the refugees they created and put them into prison like camps.
> ...


They don't, dipstick!  We are talking about the Arab attack on the newly reestablished state of Israel.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 18, 2015)

All official UN documents state the opposite.


----------



## rylah (Jun 18, 2015)

montelatici

what about gathering all those UN documents into one topic,
so that this ongoing argument doesn't leak into every other thread.

It should be all those same UN documents You attach to almost everywhere.
That way if both sides are willing to really analyze other's stance
on the issue there could be reached a clear (dis)agreement on each document separately 

You could change sides just for fun sake and to be
ideologically and intellectually challenged- No personal or racist inclinations.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 18, 2015)

UN documents after 1948?  Let's see them, bitch slapped Nazi boy.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> UN documents after 1948?  Let's see them, bitch slapped Nazi boy.



Yes.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 18, 2015)

rylah said:


> montelatici
> 
> what about gathering all those UN documents into one topic,
> so that this ongoing argument doesn't leak into every other thread.
> ...



You see, Monte the bitchslapped Nazi tries to divert the subject of every thread to the point where he can post one of these five mutilated / misquoted documents that he has saved in his computer. 

Problem with the documents is if you delve into them, they negate everything he's claiming.


----------



## rylah (Jun 18, 2015)

so stop the name calling and try to take the other's side. 
Just out of interest...then in the end You'll have a link that discredits or proves 
all those document-much easier...and won't be so easy to divert conversations..


----------



## Roudy (Jun 18, 2015)

I have.  Thanks to Monte I now have even more evidence of the fraud that  is the Palestinian cause.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 19, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > As it is completely ridiculous to be 'driven out' without a fierce fight!
> ...







 Which is what the arab muslims tried to do to the Jews in 1929 to 1949


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 19, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Again that's not what happened.  The Arab leaders and their armies threatened The Palestinians to leave, and when they failed to "drive the Jews into the sea" they took the refugees they created and put them into prison like camps.
> ...







 Ever thought that they are not official UN records and just documents deposited in their archives ?  The arab muslims could write reports giving their biased side of the story you know.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> All official UN documents state the opposite.







 For them to be official UN reports they would need to be the minutes of UN proceedings of the General council or security council. Anything else is not official.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> I have.  Thanks to Monte I now have even more evidence of the fraud that  is the Palestinian cause.








 So do I as I have a cloud depository with every one of his links in it, and they all show that he picks only the tiny parts that support his Jew Hatred


----------



## teddyearp (Jun 19, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > As it is completely ridiculous to be 'driven out' without a fierce fight!
> ...



Do you hear yourself?  These same people are throwing rocks at armed men in their 'fight'. And when seconds count, the law is minutes away.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> ...In his memoirs, Haled al Azm, the Syrian Prime Minister in 1948-49, also admitted the Arab role in persuading the refugees to leave:
> 
> “Since 1948 we have been demanding the return of the refugees to their homes. But we ourselves are the ones who encouraged them to leave. Only a few months separated our call to them to leave and our appeal to the United Nations to resolve on their return” (The Memoirs of Haled al Azm, Beirut, 1973, Part 1, pp. 386-387)...



No he doesn't. This is straight out of Dershowitz' "The Case for Israel" and has been comprehensively debunked by many historians including Benny Morris himself, in Morris' case, in note 12 on page 312 of his Birth of the Palestinian Refugee Problem. Khalid-al-Azm may well have been Prime minister of Syria in 1948, but he was abroad throughout the war. The Prime Minister of Syria at the time was Jamil Bardam.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Here is a dose of truth:



Rather, a massive dose of Hasbara that has been debunked since the 1960's and latterly in the 1980's by no less an organisation than the Israeli National Archive when they released documents of the Haganah Intelligence service. The Zionists must be desperate to regurgitate this crock of BS again. I can't be sure but this reads like exerpts from Joan Peters' or Alan Derschowitz' rubbish.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 19, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a dose of truth:
> ...








 No real argument or reply to the links provided so you resort to calling them hasbara like the good little islamonazi propagandist you are. Is this you second most used reply when you are shown to be a loser.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 19, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ...In his memoirs, Haled al Azm, the Syrian Prime Minister in 1948-49, also admitted the Arab role in persuading the refugees to leave:
> ...



There we go with another futile attempt at discrediting a well known historical fact that the Arabs threatened the Palestinians to get out of the way, so that they could later come back and join them after they slaughtered every Jew in the holy land. When that didn't happen they took the refugees they created and kept them in prison like conditions for around 20 years.

The West Bank and Gaza were under the control of Egypt and Jordan for 20 years after the 1948 war.  No mention of a Palestinian state was made during these 20 years. It was only after yet another failed Arab attack in 1967 that the "Palestinian cause" was created to continue the Arab / Muslim desire to destroy the Jewish state.

Let us hear what Arabs said after the Six-Day War:

"There are no differences between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. We are all part of one nation. It is only for political reasons that we carefully underline our Palestinian identity... yes, the existence of a separate Palestinian identity serves only tactical purposes. The founding of a Palestinian state is a new tool in the continuing battle against Israel".

- Zuhair Muhsin, military commander of the PLO and member of the PLO Executive Council -


----------



## SAYIT (Jun 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Benny Morris, the historian who documented instances where Palestinians were expelled, also found that Arab leaders encouraged their brethren to leave. Starting in December 1947, he said, “Arab officers ordered the complete evacuation of specific villages in certain areas, lest their inhabitants ‘treacherously’ acquiesce in Israeli rule or hamper Arab military deployments.”



So in December, 1947 the Arabs were preparing the ground for an invasion of Israel. Interesting.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 19, 2015)

Correct, they told the Palis to get out of the way with false promises of the piece of the pie once they succeeded in destroying the Jewish state.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 19, 2015)

'In general, during the first months of the war until April 1948 the Palestinian leadership struggled, if not very manfully, against the exodus: "The AHC [Arab Higher Committee] decided .... to adopt measures to weaken the exodus by imposing restrictions, penalties, threats, propaganda in the press [and] on the radio .... [The AHC] tried to obtain the help of neighboring countries in this context ..... [The AHC] especially tried to prevent the flight of army-age young males," according to IDF intelligence'. (Benny Morris*, *p. 60)


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> 'In general, during the first months of the war until April 1948 the Palestinian leadership struggled, if not very manfully, against the exodus: "The AHC [Arab Higher Committee] decided .... to adopt measures to weaken the exodus by imposing restrictions, penalties, threats, propaganda in the press [and] on the radio .... [The AHC] tried to obtain the help of neighboring countries in this context ..... [The AHC] especially tried to prevent the flight of army-age young males," according to IDF intelligence'. (Benny Morris*, *p. 60)






 Are you saying the Palestinians were cowards and had on Italian running backwards shoes ?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 19, 2015)

So....the gist....of...the mutilated quote...by Monte is....the Palestinian cowards...were threatened....by their Arab Muslim brethren....to leave or else....and they "struggled" for about a minute with it....and then said:

"hey, our Muslim brothers are going to slaughter every Jew in their own holy land, we can come back and join them in some old fashioned Islamic looting and raping, after they defeated the evil Jooooooos".

Here it comes Monte:


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> So....the gist....of...the mutilated quote...by Monte is....the Palestinian cowards...were threatened....by their Arab Muslim brethren....to leave or else....and they "struggled" for about a minute with it....and then said:
> 
> "hey, our Muslim brothers are going to slaughter every Jew in their own holy land, we can come back and join them in some old fashioned Islamic looting and raping, after they defeated the evil Jooooooos".
> 
> Here it comes Monte:


Where do all these Palestinian fairy tale apologists come from. They pop up like turd blossoms and Roundup is useless against them.


----------



## SAYIT (Jun 19, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Where do all these Palestinian fairy tale apologists come from. They pop up like turd blossoms and Roundup is useless against them.



Roundup is only for weeds ... not turd blossoms.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 19, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > So....the gist....of...the mutilated quote...by Monte is....the Palestinian cowards...were threatened....by their Arab Muslim brethren....to leave or else....and they "struggled" for about a minute with it....and then said:
> ...



There is obviously a need to increase the security in our lunatic asylums.  Too many are getting out apparently.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 20, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Do you hear yourself?  These same people are throwing rocks at armed men in their 'fight'. And when seconds count, the law is minutes away.


What would you do, if someone you never met, walked up to your front door and told you your house was now his, because God said so?


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 20, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Do you hear yourself?  These same people are throwing rocks at armed men in their 'fight'. And when seconds count, the law is minutes away.
> ...







 More NAZI lies to justify your Jew Hatred. How about a link showing where this has happened then dildo ?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 20, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Do you hear yourself?  These same people are throwing rocks at armed men in their 'fight'. And when seconds count, the law is minutes away.
> ...



Sounds like what Muslim Arabs have been doing since the 7th century.

And they're still doing it. 

Dildo getting his daily treatment:


----------



## montelatici (Jun 20, 2015)

After Ruddy's bullshit, now the facts.  Haifa was a city that in 1945 had a population of 33% Muslim 20% Christians and 47% European Jews. yet the city was put in the Jewish part in the partition plan.   The European Jews attacked the city to evict the Christians and Muslims.  All the media, beig pro-Zionist, attempted to claim that the non-Jews were in no danger from the hostile Europeans.  Yet British military dispatches of the time, recorded by the UN, confirm that the non-Jew civilians were evacuated.

"UNITED KINGDOM DELEGATION TO THE UNITED NATIONS
Empire State Building, New York 1, N.Y.
URGENT
23rd April, 1948

My dear Bunche,
In continuation of the letter to the 22nd April, the following additional information was included in the _Second Report on the situation in Haifa_ just received from Jerusalem.

(1) After the release of prisoners from Haifa lock-up, the Arab Legion took altar the building same time later.

(2) By 1015 hours, Arab casualties had been admitted to the Amin Hospital.

(3) Hospital staff and casualties were then evacuated to the Government Hospital, Haifa.

(4) Towards midday, the fighting slackened considerably. The Jews bad complete control of the Khamra Square and Stanton Street area and were firing from their positions into the Suq (market) eras. The have also appeared in strength in the eastern quarter or the town from Wadi Rushmiyah Bridge to Tel Aviv.

(*5) Arab women, children and others were still being evacuated from the Suq area through the port of Haifa and other safe areas.*

(6) Arabs were by this time suing for a truce and the Jews had replied that they were prepared to consider it if the Arabs stopped shooting.

(7) At 5.0 p.m., general Arab resistance had ceased in the eastern area with the exception of a few isolated spots and the Jews were in possession of the Suq as far as the Eastern Gate.

(8) In the Wadi Misnar area the battle was still going on. Arab casualties in this area are believed to be considerable.

(9) At 6.0 p.m., Arab leaders met to consider final terms laid down at a joint meeting of Arabs and Jews.


Yours sincerely, 
J. Fletcher-Cooke (signed)"



Dr. Ralph J. Bunche,
Principal Secretary to the United Nations
Commission on Palestine, Lake Success."

A AC.21 UK 123 of 26 April 1948


As indicated in this British report to the UN, all the attacking was being done by the European Jews.  The non-Jews were defending themselves  The British and all non-Jews were in danger from the hostile attacking European Jews, hence the evacuation,

UNITED KINGDOM DELEGATION TO THE UNITED NATIONS
Empire State Building, New York 1. N.Y.
URGENT
22nd April, 1948
My dear Bunch,

The Commission will no doubt wish to have the latest information available here about the position in Haifa.

2. Reports, which are subject to confirmation, have been received from Jerusalem to the effect that the situation in Haifa is as follows: -

(1) There has been heavy continuous fighting in Haifa Town since midday on the 21st April, after British Forces had withdrawn to positions covering the Port.

*(2) Jewish attacks by night on Arab outposts at Burj Hill and Prophets’ Steps and on the Telephone Exchange were successful.*

(3) Khoury House, the headquarters of the Palestine Railways, was set on fire and was gutted with all records.

4) Jewish Forces have captured Salameh Building and positions in the Station Street – Burj Hill area and are now closing in on Khamra Square.
(
(5) The fire in the Port caused by mortaring has been extinguished.

(6) Heavy firing continues with mortaring of the Suq (market) area, which is reported deserted.

*(7) Arabs are evacuating in large numbers by sea to Acre.*

(8) Total casualties are believed to be heavy, including one British Constable wounded.
*
(9) British Police at the Haifa lock-up are being evacuated and the prisoners released.

(10) Military authorities are helping in the evacuation with landing-craft. The above Report is dated 9.40 a.m. Palestine Time, 22nd April,*


Yours sincerely,
John Fletcher-Cooke (signed)

Dr. Ralph J. Bunche,
Principal Secretary to the
United Nations Commission on Palestine
Lake Success, New York."

A AC.21 UK 120 of 22 April 1948


----------



## SAYIT (Jun 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> After Ruddy's bullshit, now the facts.  Haifa was a city that in 1945 had a population of 33% Muslim 20% Christians and 47% European Jews...



You forgot to post a link to support that assertion.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 20, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > After Ruddy's bullshit, now the facts.  Haifa was a city that in 1945 had a population of 33% Muslim 20% Christians and 47% European Jews...
> ...



You see, I only post fact.  You and your friends post propaganda from Zionist propaganda mongering sites and never provide links.


"By 1945 the population had shifted to 33% Muslim, 20% Christian and 47% Jewish."

Haifa Municipality - Aliya Web Site


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> After Ruddy's bullshit, now the facts.  Haifa was a city that in 1945 had a population of 33% Muslim 20% Christians and 47% European Jews. yet the city was put in the Jewish part in the partition plan.   The European Jews attacked the city to evict the Christians and Muslims.  All the media, beig pro-Zionist, attempted to claim that the non-Jews were in no danger from the hostile Europeans.  Yet British military dispatches of the time, recorded by the UN, confirm that the non-Jew civilians were evacuated.
> 
> "UNITED KINGDOM DELEGATION TO THE UNITED NATIONS
> Empire State Building, New York 1, N.Y.
> ...







 SO YOU IGNORED THE PARTS THAT SHOWED THE ARAB MUSLIMS WERE BEING AGGRESSIVE AND CONCENTRATED ON THE SMALL INSTANCES OF JEWS DEFENDING AGAINST ARAB MUSLIM VIOLENCE.


 Just another example of your NAZI JEW HATRED


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 Well your own link says that you are LYING

 The Haifa District was home to approximately 20,000 inhabitants, of which 82% were Muslim Arab, 14% Christian Arab, and 4% Jewish. The number of Jews steadily increased due to immigration, especially from Europe.

 So not all the Jews where European

 The 1947 UN Partition Plan designated Haifa part of the proposed Jewish state.  When the Arab leadership rejected the plan, Haifa did not escape the violence that spread throughout the country. Control of Haifa was deemed a critical objective in the ensuing 1948 War, as it was the major industrial and oil refinery port in Palestine.  The British withdrew from Haifa on April 21, 1948. The city was captured on April 23, 1948 by the Carmeli Brigade of the Haganah commanded by Moshe Carmel *after three months of unsuccessful attacks by Arab forces.

So it was arab muslim attacks that the Jews repelled.

*


----------



## Roudy (Jun 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> After Ruddy's bullshit, now the facts.  Haifa was a city that in 1945 had a population of 33% Muslim 20% Christians and 47% European Jews. yet the city was put in the Jewish part in the partition plan.   The European Jews attacked the city to evict the Christians and Muslims.  All the media, beig pro-Zionist, attempted to claim that the non-Jews were in no danger from the hostile Europeans.  Yet British military dispatches of the time, recorded by the UN, confirm that the non-Jew civilians were evacuated.
> 
> "UNITED KINGDOM DELEGATION TO THE UNITED NATIONS
> Empire State Building, New York 1, N.Y.
> ...



Is that all you got, seven Arab nations attacking Israel and the Jews successful in repelling this act of savagery? It still doesn't negate the fact that Arab armies threatened the Palestinians to leave so they could commit ethnic cleansing and genocide on the Jews without any obstacles in the way.  In other words, YOU GOT NOTHIN'!

Here it comes....


----------



## Roudy (Jun 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



You posted a dud, moron. It doesn't prove jack other than the Arabs had initiated the attack on Israel, the Jews were winning, and Palestinians had heeded the warnings by the Arab armies and were evacuating.  What an idiot. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 20, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > After Ruddy's bullshit, now the facts.  Haifa was a city that in 1945 had a population of 33% Muslim 20% Christians and 47% European Jews. yet the city was put in the Jewish part in the partition plan.   The European Jews attacked the city to evict the Christians and Muslims.  All the media, beig pro-Zionist, attempted to claim that the non-Jews were in no danger from the hostile Europeans.  Yet British military dispatches of the time, recorded by the UN, confirm that the non-Jew civilians were evacuated.
> ...


He's an expert at mutilating documents and cutting and pasting like a donkey.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 20, 2015)

Notice how the hens start cackling when official documents from UN archives, posted in whole, expose the Zionist lies.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Notice how the hens start cackling when official documents from UN archives, posted in whole, expose the Zionist lies.








 They are not official documents fool, they come from a biased source and it should be wound up as a waste of your tax dollars


----------



## Roudy (Jun 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Notice how the hens start cackling when official documents from UN archives, posted in whole, expose the Zionist lies.


Said the false propagandist donkey who didn't prove a thing.

*"The Arabs of Haifa fled in spite of the fact that the Jewish authorities guaranteed their safety and rights as citizens of Israel."
-- Monsignor George Hakim, Greek Catholic Bishop of Galilee, New York Herald Tribune, June 30, 1949*

*Dr. Walid al-Qamhawi, a former member of the Executive Committee of the PLO, “it was collective fear, moral disintegration and chaos in every field that exiled the Arabs of Tiberias, Haifa and dozens of towns and villages” (Joseph Schechtman, The Refugee in the World, NY: A.S. Barnes and Co., 1963, p. 186).*

* “The Arab States encouraged the Palestine Arabs to leave their homes temporarily in order to be out of the way of the Arab invasion armies,” according to the Jordanian newspaper Filastin, (February 19, 1949).

One refugee quoted in the Jordan newspaper, Ad Difaa (September 6, 1954), said: “The Arab government told us: Get out so that we can get in. So we got out, but they did not get in.”
*


----------



## montelatici (Jun 20, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Notice how the hens start cackling when official documents from UN archives, posted in whole, expose the Zionist lies.
> ...



No link to the propaganda site you lifted that from?


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 Unlike your link to arab muslim propaganda groups reports lodged in the UN archives.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 20, 2015)

And, the Zionists (Ruddy included) link to material fabricated by the Shiloah Institute on behalf of Ben Gurion, as indicated in the text in bold. This is an Israeli source and not a UN document.

"Arab refugees from villages near Tulkarm. Most historians say Ben-Gurion knew in real time about the expulsion of Palestinians."

""Most historians today − Zionists, post-Zionists and non-Zionists − agree that in at least 120 of 530 villages, the Palestinian inhabitants were expelled by Jewish military forces, and that in half the villages the inhabitants fled because of the battles and were not allowed to return. Only in a handful of cases did villagers leave at the instructions of their leaders or mukhtars ‏(headmen‏).

"Archived Israeli documents that reported the expulsion of Palestinians, massacres or rapes perpetrated by Israeli soldiers, along with other events considered embarrassing by the establishment, were reclassified as “top secret.” Researchers who sought to track down the files cited in books by Benny Morris, Avi Shlaim or Tom Segev often hit a dead end. Hence the surprise that file GL-18/17028, titled “The Flight in 1948” is still available today."


"Contemporaries who had ties to the government or the armed forces obviously knew that hundreds of thousands of Palestinians had been expelled and their return was blocked already during the war. They understood that this must be kept a closely guarded secret."

*"In 1961, against the backdrop of what Ben-Gurion described as the need for “a serious operation, both in written form and in oral hasbara,” the Shiloah Institute was asked to collect material for the government about “the flight of the Arabs from the Land of Israel in 1948.”*


 Advertisement


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> And, the Zionists (Ruddy included) link to material fabricated by the Shiloah Institute on behalf of Ben Gurion, as indicated in the text in bold. This is an Israeli source and not a UN document.
> 
> "Arab refugees from villages near Tulkarm. Most historians say Ben-Gurion knew in real time about the expulsion of Palestinians."
> 
> ...


Any Arab's that were moved by the Israelis was for their safety from battlefield conditions. They weren't moved out of the country but away from the battlefields and were told they could return after the fighting. Jeez.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> And, the Zionists (Ruddy included) link to material fabricated by the Shiloah Institute on behalf of Ben Gurion, as indicated in the text in bold. This is an Israeli source and not a UN document.
> 
> "Arab refugees from villages near Tulkarm. Most historians say Ben-Gurion knew in real time about the expulsion of Palestinians."
> 
> ...






So now it is altering history when you collect material on a subject. You must be doing a lot of altering the amount of material you have collected.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 20, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > And, the Zionists (Ruddy included) link to material fabricated by the Shiloah Institute on behalf of Ben Gurion, as indicated in the text in bold. This is an Israeli source and not a UN document.
> ...



Well that's exactly what the fabricated propaganda said. But it was a lie.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Even the Arabs confirmed it during investigations at the towns they were supposedly run out of. Did they go back to those towns temporarily for the interviews or were they living there again? One or the other. Which one?  .


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 Your word is worthless so how about some links from unbiased sources to substantiate your claims that it was fabricated propaganda. Failure to do so will just show that you are a PROPAGANDIST and LIAR


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 20, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...








OOOPS monte just shot himself in the foot again


----------



## Roudy (Jun 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Bitch slapped antisemtic Nazi scumbag has a problem with verified historical quotes which prove that Arab armies forced the Palestinians out in advance of an all out attack on Israel.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 20, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Poor Monte doesn't realize how stupid he looks.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Actually if anything it's confirmed and corroborated by everything that came out of the Arabs at the time, dumbass.  Arab armies told the Palestinians to get out of the way.

Another FAIL by Monte.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 20, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



No, just the fabricated propaganda confirmed it.  As described in the article, a Hasbara fabrication.  The UN communiques of the British, some of which I posted indicate the same thing.  Expulsion or evacuation to avoid being killed, the British assisted in the evacuation as they were evacuating themselves.

"Arab refugees from villages near Tulkarm. Most historians say Ben-Gurion knew in real time about the expulsion of Palestinians."

"In 1961, against the backdrop of what Ben-Gurion described as the need for “a serious operation, both in written form and in oral hasbara,” the Shiloah Institute was asked to collect material for the government about “the flight of the Arabs from the Land of Israel in 1948.”



"It is quite unlikely that Ben-Gurion knew the topic of Gabbay’s doctoral dissertation, since it had not gained much publicity in Israel. Had he known, he might have looked for an alternative candidate to write this study, which was to serve as the linchpin of Israeli public diplomacy. A perusal of the book Gabbay published based on his dissertation shows that, three decades before Benny Morris published his groundbreaking book, “The Birth of the Palestinian Refugee Problem, 1947-1949,” Gabbay’s study confirmed what Palestinian refugees had been claiming since 1948. “In many cases,” Gabbay wrote, “such as during the battle to open the road to Jerusalem, Jewish forces took Arab villages, expelled the inhabitants and blew up places which they did not want to occupy themselves, so that they could not be reoccupied by their enemies and used as strongholds against them.”

 Advertisement


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 21, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 Fabricated propaganda as you stated at the beginning, as this is what it was referring to


----------



## Roudy (Jun 21, 2015)

Ha ha. Interesting how the scumbag ignores all the verified historical documents quoting the Arab leaders and their armies telling the Palestinians to get out of the way, while he focuses on the Jews trying to defend themselves from the Arab aggression, with his useless irrelevant quotes.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 21, 2015)

You provided no historical documents, just Hasbara propaganda from Zionist sites.  All lies.   I posted links to official UN documents.


----------



## theliq (Jun 21, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Here is a dose of truth:
> 
> Did Arab newspapers in 1948 threaten Palestinians with violence if they didn t leave Israel before the Arabs attacked - Quora
> 
> ...


You are NUTS..just sayin..steve


----------



## theliq (Jun 21, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Here is a dose of truth:
> 
> Did Arab newspapers in 1948 threaten Palestinians with violence if they didn t leave Israel before the Arabs attacked - Quora
> 
> ...


!!!!!!!!?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 22, 2015)

montelatici said:


> You provided no historical documents, just Hasbara propaganda from Zionist sites.  All lies.   I posted links to official UN documents.


I provided a Harvard approved John Hopkins professor, author, and researcher, and verified quotes from Arab and Palestinian leaders, you provided diddly jack squat.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 22, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a dose of truth:
> ...



Who gives a fuck what you're saying. The truth is the truth. The refugee problem was created by the invading Arab armies.


----------



## theliq (Jun 22, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You are a JOKE......so the Slaughtering Zionists did NOTHING hey Roudy....I had a week off in Japan,gave you time to read history but I come back and find you have become like that TOSSER Phonall.......Shame on you Roudy.steve Your type of truth is no truth at all BUT MENTAL Corrosion and Corruption of the Truth=BULLSHIT


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 22, 2015)

montelatici said:


> You provided no historical documents, just Hasbara propaganda from Zionist sites.  All lies.   I posted links to official UN documents.








 Would they be the ones that say " not an official UN document" then freddy boy


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 22, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








 Did you not know that team Palestine produced links admitting that only 3% of the arab muslim population were forcibly removed by the Jews, and they were all fifth columnists. In your eyes if it isn't islamonazi then it isn't real.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 22, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Read it again and learn something for a change. You've been fed too many lies. The refugee problem was caused by the Arabs who told the Palestinians to clear out before the attack. Once they failed they occupied Gaza and West Bank for 20 years keeping the Palestinians in prison like conditions. While the Palestinians who didn't leave, became Arab Israeli citizens with equal rights.  This is all historical fact.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 22, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > You provided no historical documents, just Hasbara propaganda from Zionist sites.  All lies.   I posted links to official UN documents.
> ...



He mutilated an unofficial document that he claimed to be official.  How pathetic.  Ha ha ha


----------



## aris2chat (Jun 22, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Two towns that finally surrendered after two battles had many of the arabs relocate, but most did not have to Israel Israel.  False stories of massacres fueled the exodus.  Most of the arabs that chose to stay enjoyed Israeli citizenship.
Israel offered to return land acquired in the war at the Rhodes Armistice talks and Lausanne conference in 1949.  They also offered to take back more than 100,000 refugees.  The arabs refused.  Over the decades some 150,000 have returned to Israel.

Israel has tried three times to give back land and offer Palestinians statehood.  They kept refusing.  There could have been a state in 2000 and 2006 if the palestinian had really wanted peace and statehood.

It was never really about a state for the palestinians, not by the arab or the palestinians themselves, it was about the destruction of Israel.  Now some recognize Israel's right to exist and others do not.  Those that did want to use that recognition to strong arm Israel by threatening to withdraw the recognition if certain conditions are not met.  They have not fully accepted Israel and till they do there will be no real end to the conflict.

Israel has been the only one that really wanted to give the palestinians a state and yet the palestinians as a people can not come to an agreement.  The issue of the WB is about less than 10% of the land and Israel has offered a land exchange.  The longer this dispute goes on the less the palestinians are likely to get, if and when a state for them is a real possibility.  They are only hurting themselves.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 22, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Standard Zionist Hasbarah. The whole Zionist project is about "Greater Israel"; from the Euphrates to the Sea.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 22, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



You are lying.  Making things up. You cannot show one instance of "mutilation" because it is impossible to change the information contained in UN archives you dunce..


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 22, 2015)

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...









 Isn't that the arab muslim mantra as written in their constitution's. That you as an islamonazi paid propagandist  claim to be the Israeli's, yet not once have you linked to an official source where Israel has said this.


 Rat boy by name rat boy by nature


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 22, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...






 You do it all the time by starting in the middle of sentences and running two paragraphs together. So it is you that is LYING as shown by your blatant refusal to produce full and in context links.


----------



## aris2chat (Jun 22, 2015)

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



We are not supposed to confuse you with facts because you have already made your mind up with misconceptions, disinformation, half truths and  lies.  You brain can't handle real information?


----------



## montelatici (Jun 22, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



How does that work Aris. The European Zionists went to the Middle East and settled it in order to "give" a state to the people that already lived there?  Interesting concept.


----------



## Art__Allm (Jun 22, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The Jews evicted the Muslims and Christians. Case closed.



The Palestinian Christians (about 30% of the population of this reagion) were wealthy people, and they were disposessed by Zionists.

That is why they hated Zionists even more, than their Muslim compatriots. 
Christians were overrepresented in the liberation movements of Palestine, and they were even more radical, than Muslims.

But Zionists managed to convert the Palestinian confict, which had nothing  to do with religion, into a supposed conflict between "Judeo-Christians" and "Islamists".

And there are really more and more idiots who talk about the "Judeo-Christian" civilization that is threatened by Islam.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 22, 2015)

Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Art__Allm (Jun 22, 2015)

montelatici said:


> How does that work Aris. The European Zionists went to the Middle East and settled it in order to "give" a state to the people that already lived there?  Interesting concept.



*Jabotisnky, in his "The Iron Wall", (quoted by Lenni Brenner) talked about colonizing a land that was already populated, and that was in 1923. In plain English, Zionists planned land robbery in Palestine long before National Socialists came to power in Germany.




			Zionist colonization, even the most restricted, must either be terminated or carried out in defiance of the will of the native population. This colonization can, therefore, continue and develop only under the protection of a force independent of the local population – an iron wall which the native population cannot breakthrough. This is, in toto, our policy towards the Arabs. To formulate it any other way would only be hypocrisy.
		
Click to expand...

*


> http://sttpml.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/The-Iron-Wall-Zionist-Revisionism-Lenni-Brenner1.pdf


*
He talks about taking the land from the NATIVE population by force.

Was the reaction of the native population not predictable?

And Hitler was useful for the goals of Zionists:

Another quote from the book by Lenni Brenner:




			A recent Zionist convert, the then world-famous popular biographer Emil Ludwig, was interviewed by a fellow Zionist on a visit to America and expressed the general attitude of the Zionist movement:

“Hitler will be forgotten in a few years, but he will have a beautiful monument in Palestine. You know”, and here the biographer-historian seemed to assume the role of a patriarchal Jew -"the coming of the Nazis was rather a welcome thing.
So many of our German Jews were hovering between two coasts; so many of them were riding the treacherous current between the Scylla of assimilation and the Charybdis of a nodding acquaintance with Jewish things.
		
Click to expand...

*


> Thousands who seemed to be completely lost to Judaism were brought back to the fold by Hitler, and for that I am personally very grateful to him.”
> *
> Zionism in the Age of the Dictators Lenni Brenner 9780985890995 Amazon.com Books*


*
Zionists needed the money of the rich German Jews, and they got their Haavra Agreement under the Hitler regime.

Haavara Agreement - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
*
The money, transferred to Palestine during this period, was an important contribution to the creation of Israel.



> In 1940, representatives of the underground Zionist group Lehi met with von Hentig to propose *direct military cooperation with the Nazis *for the continuation of the transfer of European Jews to Palestine.[7]
> 
> Haavara Agreement - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 22, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > How does that work Aris. The European Zionists went to the Middle East and settled it in order to "give" a state to the people that already lived there?  Interesting concept.
> ...








 Your point being what, that you did not understand that the NAzi's had nothing to do with creating Israe


----------



## aris2chat (Jun 22, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The Jews evicted the Muslims and Christians. Case closed.
> ...



>>
*The Disquieting Treatment of Christians by the Palestinians*

Centuries of persecution before Israeli "occupation."

In the voluminous commentaries on the Middle East today very little attention has been given to the sad fate of Christians in the Arab and Muslim countries. Even less attention has been paid to the contrast between the treatment of Christians in Israel and their treatment in Arab countries. In Israel Christians have religious freedom and their numbers have increased. In Arab countries the religious freedom of Christians is restricted and their number has been reduced because of harassment, fear, and persecution. It is well to remember the words of Martin Luther King: "In the end we will remember not the words of our enemies but the silence of our friends."

Christians have been a presence in the Middle East for two millennia. Hundreds of churches and monasteries were built after Constantine legalized Christianity in 313. Yet after the Islamic conquest in 638 Christians have been subjected to Arab and Muslim rule for centuries. Their status in the Ottoman Empire was that of _dhimmis,_ non-Muslims who were protected but who were second-class citizens. In this millet system based on religious affiliation, Christians were tolerated but they were also in a state of perpetual humiliation, even of subjugation.

Population statistics today are questionable and census is difficult in the various countries of the Middle East, and demographic trends and accuracy of religious affiliation are political issues and must be treated with caution. However, it is evident that under Muslim rule Christians became a minority in the area of Palestine. In recent years the Christian population has declined not only numerically, but also as a proportion of the overall population. This decline has been due to a number of factors: Christian emigration, a higher Muslim birthrate, poor economic conditions, the rise of Islamist groups especially Hamas and Islamic Jihad, growing insecurity, the use made of Christian towns such as Beit Jala as a base by Palestinian fighters for sniping against Israeli areas in Jerusalem, and Christian concern about their fate in the political future.

Critics of Israel have argued that the departure of Christians from the area of Palestine is due to the "Israeli occupation." No doubt measures taken by Israel for security reasons have caused some economic difficulties and led to some departure. But the general accusation ignores the reality that two-thirds of Christian Arabs left the areas between 1949 and 1967, the period when Jordan occupied and annexed the West Bank, and Egypt controlled Gaza, years before Israel controlled those areas.

The discriminatory treatment of Christians by the Muslim majority and the consequences of continuing Arab hostility towards the state of Israel have led to increasing migration from the West Bank and Gaza, the areas controlled by Muslims. Christians in those two areas now account for only about 40,000, 1.5 per cent of the total. The towns of Ramallah and Bethlehem, which depended on the Christian tourist and pilgrim trade, both lost their Christian majorities. In 1995, the number of Christians in Bethlehem was two-thirds of the population; today it is now less than 20 percent. According to the1947 census held by the British there were 28,000 Christians in Jerusalem; in 1967 after 19 years of Jordanian rule there were 11,000. By contrast, the number of Christians in Israel has increased from 34,000 in 1949 and 120,000 in 1995 to over 150,000, now numbering about nine percent of the Israeli Arab population, and two percent of the total population in all of Israel.

The Christian community in the West Bank and Gaza has a median age of 32 compared to, the Muslim median age of 16. By comparison with the Muslims, its members are older when they marry, have a lower fertility rate, are better educated, are twice as likely to have a university degree, have a higher income, and are more likely to be in white collar and business professions.

Discrimination against, hostility towards and intimidation of Christians by Palestinians has taken a number of forms. From 1949 to 1967 Jordan occupied the West Bank; its laws forbade Christians from buying land and houses in the Old City of Jerusalem; all schools were closed on Muslim holidays; mosques were deliberately built near churches. The Palestinian Authority formulated a Constitution in 2003 that declared that Islam was "the official religion. " The Constitution also declares that in a Palestinian state the principles of Islamic Sharia law are to be the main source of legislation. The statement that "respect and sanctity of all other heavenly religions shall be maintained" is contradicted in practice by the attacks and condemnation of Christians in mosques, sermons, and publications of Islamic groups. Furthermore, the Palestinian legal and judicial system does not provide protection for Christian land owners, and enforces discrimination in educational, cultural, and taxation policies.

More drastically, Christians have suffered direct harassment. They have been intimidated and maltreated; money has been extorted, land and property confiscated, and Christian women have been abused, raped, abducted and been subjected to forced marriages. Attempts have been made to impose the Islamic women's dress code on them.

The Palestinian Authority has denied Christian, as well as Jewish, ties to Jerusalem. Christian holy sites have been disparaged or insulted. The Palestine Liberation Organization in July 1997 evicted monks and nuns from the Holy Trinity Monastery in Hebron. Palestinian gunmen positioned themselves in or near Christian homes, hotels, and churches during fighting against Israel. The most notorious example of Palestinian insult was the takeover on April 2, 2002 of the Church of the Nativity in Bethlehem by over 150 gunmen who used the Church to fire against Israeli soldiers who out of respect for the Church did not return fire. Priests, monks, and nuns were essentially hostages of the Palestinians, who apparently stole gold and other property including prayer books.

Theft of Christian land and property as well as desecration of Christian institutions and disparagement of the religion has occurred. There are allegations of Christians being forced off their land by gangs upheld by a corrupt judiciary. Businesses have had to pay protection money to maintain their existence. Individuals who have converted to Christianity have been threatened. After a Christian man dated a Muslim woman from a neighboring village in September 2005, armed Muslims crying "Allahu Akbar" attacked the Christian city of Taibe, setting fire to homes and businesses and destroying a statue of the Virgin Mary. The woman had already been poisoned by her own family in an "honor killing."

Christian graves in the Gaza Strip have been dug up. Anti-Christian graffiti has appeared, and Christian cemeteries and statues have been defaced. A Muslim mob in February 2002 attacked churches and Christian shops in Ramallah. The First Baptist Church of Bethlehem was firebombed on at least fourteen occasions, and the pastor, Naem Khoury, was shot. In Gaza in June 2007 a leader of the Baptist Church, one of the oldest in the area and which contains Gaza's only Christian library, was kidnapped and murdered. The Sagrada Familia school in Gaza was torched, and the nuns' building in the Convent of the Sisters of the Rosary in June 2007 was looted, and holy images and sacred books were burned.

In a speech in Paris, reported in _L'Osservatore Romano_ on September 17, 2008, Pope Benedict XVI, concerned about developments in Muslim Middle East countries, suggested considering the concept of "positive laicity," a term he borrowed from French President Nicolas Sarkozy. The term refers to societies in which various religions should be allowed to exist, all of them separate from the state, and all treated in a positive fashion. The Pope was conscious of the danger facing Christianity if Islamic fundamentalism is successful and theocratic Arab regimes are created. Unlike the Palestinian Muslim treatment of its Christian minority, Israeli policy is built on a separation of religion and state in a society that is pluralistic and upholds freedom of religions and human rights.

In view of the comparative records of Palestinian Muslim and Israeli actions towards their Christian minorities, Israel comes closer to the positive laicity suggested by the Pope and President Sarkozy than Muslim Palestinians.

_Michael Curtis is Distinguished Professor Emeritus of Political Science at Rutgers University<<_


----------



## Roudy (Jun 22, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Everything you post is a mutilation or irrelevant, or both. Inside the same documents you mutilate are sections that negate your claims. You are a bullshitter.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 22, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The Jews evicted the Muslims and Christians. Case closed.
> ...




Another lying asshole chimes in with bullshit about how Jews are really out there killing and oppressing Christians. 

In reality, the Muslim Nazi Mufti of Palestine was busy wiping out Jews and Christians, however he succeeded in killing more Christians.

Hitler s Mufti Catholic Answers

This was described by al-Husseini in his own memoirs:

Our fundamental condition for cooperating with Germany was a free hand to eradicate every last Jew from Palestine and the Arab world. I asked Hitler for an explicit undertaking to allow us to solve the Jewish people in a manner befitting our national and racial aspirations and according to the scientific methods innovated by Germany in the handling of its Jews. The answer I got was: "The Jews are yours." (Ami Isseroff and Peter FitzGerald-Morris, "The Iraq Coup Attempt of 1941, the Mufti, and the Farhud")

....
To assist the practical slaughter of Jews and Christians, al-Husseini built an army of Muslim volunteer units for the _Waffen-SS_ (the combat units of the dread SS) to operate for the Nazi cause in the Balkans. While the appeal for volunteers from among Muslims always struggled to meet the demands for new recruits, al-Husseini was able to organize three divisions of Bosnian Muslims who were then trained as elements of the _Waffen-SS_. The largest radical Muslim unit was the 13th _Waffen-SS Handzar_ ("Dagger") division that boasted over 21,000 men. They were joined by the Bosnian 23rd _Waffen-SS Kama_ Division and the Albanian Skanderbeg 21st _Waffen-SS_ Division. The Muslim _Waffen-SS_ forces fought across the Balkans against Communist partisans and then assisted in the genocide of Yugoslavian Jews and in the persecution and slaughter of Gypsies and Christian Serbs in 1944 and 1945. The brutality extended to Catholics as well, for the Muslim _Waffen-SS_ cut a path of destruction across the Balkans that encompassed a large number of Catholic parishes, churches, and shrines and resulted in the deaths of thousands of Catholics. By the end of the war, al-Husseini’s fanatical soldiers had killed over 90 percent of the Jews in Bosnia.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 22, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > How does that work Aris. The European Zionists went to the Middle East and settled it in order to "give" a state to the people that already lived there?  Interesting concept.
> ...



He TALKS about it?  Wow.  While Arab armies and their leaders threatened the Pslestinians to leave, and after they failed to destroy the Jewish state, and after they failed, they placed the refugees they created into 20 years of prison like conditions in the West Bank and Gaza, as the Palestinian leader noted.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 22, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Professor Michael Curtis is also a Zionist "activist", so the above should be treated with healthy scepticism:

"As a lifelong Zionist Curtis supported the creation of the State of Israel in 1948. His activism and concern about the continuing existential threats towards Israel gave rise (after the June 1967 Six Days of War) to the formation with several colleagues of American Professors for Peace in the Middle East (APPME) and his leadership and editorship of the group’s respected journal, Middle East Review. During the 1970’s he was a frequent commentator on Israel issues on the McNeil Lehrer News Hour PBS program. Unfortunately APPME went defunct in the 1980s for lack of funding. He is still consulted for his considerable expertise by scholars like Dr. Daniel Mandel, Director of the Zionist Organization of America Center for Middle East Policy....In his watching brief for Israel he examined the conundrum of the conflict between Israel and the Palestinians combating the fallacious charges derived from the "Palestinian Narrative" against Israel charging it with being an apartheid state and Nazi-like occupying power in the region.  Moreover, he has raised the visibility in scholarly circles of the current existential nuclear threat of Iran to Israel and others in the Middle East....Curtis is a watchman on the ramparts warning the world about existential threats to the Jewish people and the state of Israel arising from these political developments. He is dismayed to find both Israel and Jews  isolated and treated as pariahs in the councils of Western government, academia, media, cultural groups and even the mainstream Christian NGOs where Israel is subject to calls for boycott of products, cultural performances and disinvestment. His 2012 book Should Israel Exist?: A Sovereign Nation Under Attack by the International Community addresses these issues, that have become in his later years an abiding concerns and his fueled his activism."


----------



## Challenger (Jun 22, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


----------



## montelatici (Jun 22, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...




You don't provide a link because it is from a Zionist propaganda site.  And, I would believe the Palestinian Christians before a Zionist who has been expounding Zionism for over half a century.


"The Christians in the west, most of them, they don't know the realities here. They don't know who is occupying who, who is oppressing who, who is confiscating whose land, who is building walls to try and separate people from one another," Alex Awad, who also pastors East Jerusalem Church, told The Christian Post.

"The Palestinian Christians in Gaza today, they suffer as much as the Palestinian Muslims in Gaza. They are under bombardment. They have only eight hours of electricity of every 24 hours. They have a hard time getting fresh water," he said. "The Palestinian Christians, they don't live in an isolated area where oh, this is a Christian town. No, they live among the Muslims in Gaza and therefore as much as the Muslims are suffering, the Christians are suffering, not only in the Gaza strip but also in the West Bank."
Read more at Palestinian Christian Western Christians Don t Understand Gaza Israeli Conflict


----------



## aris2chat (Jun 22, 2015)

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...



Now called SPME 
California State University – Chico
Case Western Reserve University
City University of New York
Columbia University
Hofstra University
Massachusetts Institute of Technology
San Jose State University
Santa Clara University
Temple University
University at Buffalo, State University of New York
University of California – DavisUniversity of California – Irvine
University of California – Los Angeles (UCLA)
University of California – San Diego
University of California – Santa Cruz
University of Illinois – Chicago
University of Michigan
University of Pittsburgh/Carnegie Mellon
University of Southern California
University of Washington
McGill University
University of Toronto
York University, Canada
among others

As for Professor Michael Curtis, at 92 yrs old, he has seen and written on ME for longer than most.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 22, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



He is a Zionist activist.  He believes that regardless who lived in Palestine the Europeans had the right to evict the people living there.  That's just absurd.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 22, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...



Actually it's the historical truth.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 22, 2015)

montelatici said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



You haven't proven the Europeans evicted anybody.  What's been proven without a doubt is that the Arab armies warned the Palestinians to get out of the way.

*“The Arab armies entered Palestine to protect the Palestinians from the Zionist tyranny but, instead, they abandoned them, forced them to emigrate and to leave their homeland, and threw them into prisons similar to the ghettos in which the Jews used to live.”

— Palestinian Authority (then) Prime Minister Mahmoud Abbas (Abu Mazen) (Falastin a-Thaura, (March 1976)*

*Strangers in the Land: Blacks, Jews, Post-Holocaust America*
By Eric J Sundquist

*
Pages displayed by permission of **Harvard University Press**. **Copyright**. 

*

*Eric Sundquist


Andrew W. Mellon Professor of the Humanities

Department Chair


Department of English

Johns Hopkins University

26 Gilman Hall

3400 N. Charles Street
Baltimore, MD 21218
Phone: (410) 516-1103
Email: ejs@jhu.edu 


Eric J. Sundquist teaches courses in American literature and culture, with special interests in African American literature, Jewish American literature, and the literature of the Holocaust.  Before returning to Johns Hopkins, where he received his Ph.D. in 1978, he taught at Berkeley, Vanderbilt, UCLA, and Northwestern, where he was also Dean of the College of Arts and Sciences. 
*


----------



## 50_RiaL (Jun 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The Zionist myth again.
> 
> "The myth relating to the cause of the exodus of Palestinians, that the Arabs simply abandoned their homes, has been used by Zionists to justify their occupation of Palestinian land. These claims were repeated in Joan Peters 1984 book From Time Immemorial. Peters book received wide spread praise in the United States but was dismissed as "worthless" by leading academic experts in England. In Israel the arguments set out in the book were described as "sheer rubbish except may be as a propaganda weapon."
> 
> ...



"On the afternoon of the twenty-second [of April], the Jewish mayor of Haifa and his colleagues met with Arab leaders and pleaded with them to remain in the city" after 45,000 of its 70,000 Arab inhabitants had already fled Haifa in March and early April. [1]

"The most obvious reason for the mass exodus was the collapse of Palestine Arab political institutions that ensued upon the flight of the Arab leadership -- at the very moment when that leadership was most needed.  The departure of mukhtars, judges, and cadis from Haifa and the New City of Jerusalem, from Jaffa, Safed, and elsewhere, dealt a great blow to the Arab population." [2]

[1] Sachar, Howard M. A History of Israel, From the Rise of Zionism to Our Time, NY 1996, (pp. 332-333)

[2] Ibid.

The crux of the matter here is -- and if you should ever forget it, revisit it here -- that the Arabs initiated the war . . . and wars have consequences.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


----------



## Challenger (Jun 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



*sigh* *Strangers in the Land: Blacks, Jews, Post-Holocaust America *By Eric J Sundquist, a review;

"Sundquist adopts a boilerplate Zionist narrative of the history of Palestine and Israel that would not pass muster in any college classroom worth its name, which romanticizes Israelis and denigrates Palestinians."

it goes on,

"This virtually propagandistic obfuscation is typical of Sundquist's treatment of Israel and Palestine throughout his historical account, from 1948 to 1967 to 1973, with Israel's survival always assumed to be at stake from hateful Arab nations. The most significant and brutal Jewish massacre of Arabs is buried in a sea of equivocation (including a veiled reference to the myth of "Arab broadcasts") in a selective and distorted historical context-without regard, for example, to what is now known about Zionist plans for transfer (carried out before and after Deir Yassin), collusion between Zionist leaders and the leader of Trans-Jordan (Emir Abdullah) to prevent the formation of a Palestinian state, or the tepidness of Arab intervention, arguably not a serious threat to the nascent but already well-armed Jewish state. Again, in spite of the Sundquist's references to new Israeli historians like Avi Shlaim and to Rashid Khalidi, he seems unwilling to seriously address the implications of what is now conventional scholarly wisdom, which well explains the ongoing destruction of Palestinian national aspirations."

Amazon.com Strangers in the Land Blacks Jews Post-Holocaust America 9780674030695 Eric J. Sundquist Books


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 23, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...








 So once again rat boy cant find any answers to the truth so acts like a spotty faced schoolchild


----------



## Challenger (Jun 23, 2015)

50_RiaL said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The Zionist myth again.
> ...



 Did they?


----------



## montelatici (Jun 23, 2015)

50_RiaL said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The Zionist myth again.
> ...




That's a Zionist lie.  As the the British informed the UN.

*UNITED*​*NATIONS​**A*





*General Assembly*
Distr.
UNRESTRICTED








 A/AC.21/7
29 January 1948

ORIGINAL: ENGLISH
UNITED NATIONS PALESTINE COMMISSION

FIRST MONTHLY PROGRESS REPORT
TO THE SECURITY COUNCIL

The United Nations Palestine Commission herewith renders to the Security Council its First Monthly Progress Report as provided for in paragraph 14, Section B, Part I of the resolution of the General Assembly on the Future Government of Palestine (document A/516).​

*"(c) The representative of the Mandatory Power informed the Commission at its sixteenth meeting on 21 January 1948, that*









*“in the present circumstances the Jewish story that the Arabs are the attackers and the Jews the attacked is not tenable. *The Arabs are determined to show that they will not submit tamely to the United Nations Plan of Partition; while* the Jews are trying to consolidate the advantages gained at the General Assembly by a succession of drastic operations designed to intimidate and cure the Arabs* of any desire for further conflict. Elements on each side are thus engaged in attacking or in taking reprisals indistinguishable from attacks…"



A AC.21 7 of 29 January 1948


----------



## montelatici (Jun 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Here is a dose of truth:
> 
> Did Arab newspapers in 1948 threaten Palestinians with violence if they didn t leave Israel before the Arabs attacked - Quora
> 
> ...



Now, let's ignore Ruddy's propaganda posts and let's see what the British, who were in Haifa were communicating to the UN. For example.

As can be determined by reading the British communications, the Jews attacked Haifa and were killing Palestinians, so the British evacuated the women and children, for example. The Palestinians were being evacuated along with the British to prevent their massacre at the hands of the hostile Jews, who were attacking them.  Not the other way around.  We are lucky to have official communications like this in the UN archives. They set the record straight and shows that the crap posted by the Zionist posters is barefaced Zionist propaganda.

"UNITED KINGDOM DELEGATION TO THE UNITED NATIONS
Empire State Building, New York 1, N.Y.
URGENT
23rd April, 1948

My dear Bunche,
In continuation of the letter to the 22nd April, the following additional information was included in the _Second Report on the situation in Haifa_ just received from Jerusalem.

(1) After the release of prisoners from Haifa lock-up, the Arab Legion took altar the building same time later.

*(2) By 1015 hours, Arab casualties had been admitted to the Amin Hospital.

(3) Hospital staff and casualties were then evacuated to the Government Hospital, Haifa.*

(4) Towards midday, the fighting slackened considerably. The Jews bad complete control of the Khamra Square and Stanton Street area and were firing from their positions into the Suq (market) eras. The have also appeared in strength in the eastern quarter or the town from Wadi Rushmiyah Bridge to Tel Aviv.

*(5) Arab women, children and others were still being evacuated from the Suq area through the port of Haifa and other safe areas.*

(6) Arabs were by this time suing for a truce and the Jews had replied that they were prepared to consider it if the Arabs stopped shooting.

(7) At 5.0 p.m., general Arab resistance had ceased in the eastern area with the exception of a few isolated spots and the Jews were in possession of the Suq as far as the Eastern Gate.

(8) In the Wadi Misnar area the battle was still going on. Arab casualties in this area are believed to be considerable.

(9) At 6.0 p.m., Arab leaders met to consider final terms laid down at a joint meeting of Arabs and Jews.


Yours sincerely, 
J. Fletcher-Cooke (signed)

Dr. Ralph J. Bunche,
Principal Secretary to the United Nations
Commission on Palestine, Lake Success."

A AC.21 UK 123 of 26 April 1948

22 April 1948



UNITED NATIONS PALESTINE COMMISSION
Communication Received from United Kingdom
Delegation Concerning Position in Haifa




The following communication, containing information on the situation in Haifa, has been received from Mr. Fletcher-Cooke of the United Kingdom Delegation.








UNITED KINGDOM DELEGATION TO THE UNITED NATIONS
Empire State Building, New York 1. N.Y.
URGENT
22nd April, 1948
My dear Bunch,

The Commission will no doubt wish to have the latest information available here about the position in Haifa.

2. Reports, which are subject to confirmation, have been received from Jerusalem to the effect that the situation in Haifa is as follows: -

(1) There has been heavy continuous fighting in Haifa Town since midday on the 21st April, after British Forces had withdrawn to positions covering the Port.

*(2) Jewish attacks by night on Arab outposts at Burj Hill and Prophets’ Steps and on the Telephone Exchange were successful.*

(3) Khoury House, the headquarters of the Palestine Railways, was set on fire and was gutted with all records.

*(4) Jewish Forces have captured Salameh Building and positions in the Station Street – Burj Hill area and are now closing in on Khamra Square.*

(5) The fire in the Port caused by mortaring has been extinguished.

(6) Heavy firing continues with mortaring of the Suq (market) area, which is reported deserted.

(7) Arabs are evacuating in large numbers by sea to Acre.

(8) Total casualties are believed to be heavy, including one British Constable wounded.

(9) British Police at the Haifa lock-up are being evacuated and the prisoners released.

(10) Military authorities are helping in the evacuation with landing-craft. The above Report is dated 9.40 a.m. Palestine Time, 22nd April,


Yours sincerely,
John Fletcher-Cooke (signed)

Dr. Ralph J. Bunche,
Principal Secretary to the
United Nations Commission on Palestine
Lake Success, New York.

A AC.21 UK 120 of 22 April 1948


----------



## Challenger (Jun 23, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



So what? He is still a biased source, whether he's 19years old or 92 years old. It would be interesting in any case to see the context in which he used the Abbas quote (which doesn't prove anything, in any event).


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 23, 2015)

Challenger said:


> 50_RiaL said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 Yes they did back in 1921 if you look at the evidence


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> 50_RiaL said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






ISLAMONAZI BULLSHIT AND PROPAGANDA


----------



## Roudy (Jun 23, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



"A review" by an asshole like yourself doesn't discredit a well respected and established professor, author, and historian.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a dose of truth:
> ...



Another bullshit irrelevant post. The retard posts a report after the Arabs had attacked and Jews were repelling the aggression.  Does it negate the fact that Arab leaders and their armies ordered the Palestinians to leave in advance of the attack? Not at all.  The historical evidence is irrefutable that Arabs themselves created the refugee problem.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Wrong again Rude-ee strikes again! Not my review, just one of many. Eric J Sundquist is not a historian, he's a professor of English and a rabid Zionist, it appears.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Does it negate the fact that Arab leaders and their armies ordered the Palestinians to leave in advance of the attack? Not at all. The historical evidence is irrefutable that Arabs themselves created the refugee problem.



What historical evidence? Show me copies of the actual "orders", I'll accept transcripts, even translations, so long as there's a link to the originals.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The historical evidence is irrefutable that the Zionists expelled and/or killed the Christians and Muslims according to the plan for colonizing Palestine.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 23, 2015)

"Even though much material about the Palestinian refugees in Israeli archives is still classified, what has been uncovered provides enough information to establish that in many cases senior commanders of the Israel Defense Forces ordered Palestinians to be expelled and their homes blown up......Most historians who have researched the subject paint a radically different picture. They present evidence that Ben-Gurion knew in real time about the expulsion of Palestinians and apparently authorized expulsions in a number of cases. In the absence of reliable information from the period, it is difficult to determine with certainty whether Ben-Gurion had actually persuaded himself that the majority of Palestine’s Arabs had left of their own volition, or did not even believe this himself but wanted history to believe it. "

 Advertisement


----------



## aris2chat (Jun 23, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Literature and culture.
You are no award winning historian but you feel you are qualified to deny others a voice by belittling them for not 'enough' of the right education.
and we have seen how your views are tainted by devotion to too much anti-semitism and rabid anti zionists.

All other sources are invalid except those you personally preapprove?  Right, you see yourself as smarter than scholars and teachers that have actually researched their works, not just spent 30 seconds or less typing on some post?

Reeeally?


----------



## montelatici (Jun 23, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The only literature that supports the Zionist myth is generated and promulgated by Zionist propaganda sites.  If one reads the source documents from the archives of universities, the UN etc.,  none of it supports the Zionist myth.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> "Even though much material about the Palestinian refugees in Israeli archives is still classified, what has been uncovered provides enough information to establish that in many cases senior commanders of the Israel Defense Forces ordered Palestinians to be expelled and their homes blown up......Most historians who have researched the subject paint a radically different picture. They present evidence that Ben-Gurion knew in real time about the expulsion of Palestinians and apparently authorized expulsions in a number of cases. In the absence of reliable information from the period, it is difficult to determine with certainty whether Ben-Gurion had actually persuaded himself that the majority of Palestine’s Arabs had left of their own volition, or did not even believe this himself but wanted history to believe it. "
> 
> Advertisement



Squirm like a worm all that you want. It still won't change the historical fact that Arab armies ordered the Palestinians out of the way prior to their attack on Israel.  Case closed. 

*“The Arab armies entered Palestine to protect the Palestinians from the Zionist tyranny but, instead, they abandoned them, forced them to emigrate and to leave their homeland, and threw them into prisons similar to the ghettos in which the Jews used to live.”

— Palestinian Authority (then) Prime Minister Mahmoud Abbas (Abu Mazen) (Falastin a-Thaura, (March 1976)*

*Strangers in the Land: Blacks, Jews, Post-Holocaust America*
By Eric J Sundquist

*
Pages displayed by permission of **Harvard University Press**. **Copyright**. 

Eric Sundquist


Andrew W. Mellon Professor of the Humanities

Department Chair


Department of English

Johns Hopkins University

26 Gilman Hall

3400 N. Charles Street
Baltimore, MD 21218
Phone: (410) 516-1103
Email: ejs@jhu.edu 


Eric J. Sundquist teaches courses in American literature and culture, with special interests in African American literature, Jewish American literature, and the literature of the Holocaust. Before returning to Johns Hopkins, where he received his Ph.D. in 1978, he taught at Berkeley, Vanderbilt, UCLA, and Northwestern, where he was also Dean of the College of Arts and Sciences.*


----------



## Roudy (Jun 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Said the false propagandist paid liar who supports the Islamist Neo Nazi Palestinian myth.

Hitler s Mufti Catholic Answers


----------



## montelatici (Jun 23, 2015)

Just facts from official UN documents that contradict the Zionist myth nonsense you constantly post.  Posting Zionist propaganda written by a self-proclaimed Zionist doesn't change the facts.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> "Even though much material about the Palestinian refugees in Israeli archives is still classified, what has been uncovered provides enough information to establish that in many cases senior commanders of the Israel Defense Forces ordered Palestinians to be expelled and their homes blown up......Most historians who have researched the subject paint a radically different picture. They present evidence that Ben-Gurion knew in real time about the expulsion of Palestinians and apparently authorized expulsions in a number of cases. In the absence of reliable information from the period, it is difficult to determine with certainty whether Ben-Gurion had actually persuaded himself that the majority of Palestine’s Arabs had left of their own volition, or did not even believe this himself but wanted history to believe it. "
> 
> Advertisement







 I see you have stopped using the part that say just 3% of the arab muslims were forcibly removed.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Just facts from official UN documents that contradict the Zionist myth nonsense you constantly post.  Posting Zionist propaganda written by a self-proclaimed Zionist doesn't change the facts.








 Posting ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDA even if it is in the UN archives does not mean it isn't ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDA


----------



## Roudy (Jun 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Just facts from official UN documents that contradict the Zionist myth nonsense you constantly post.  Posting Zionist propaganda written by a self-proclaimed Zionist doesn't change the facts.



What facts are those, you cannot disprove that the attacking Arab armies threatened the Palestinians leave in advance of an all out attack on the newly formed Jewish state.  You cannot disprove it because it is recorded, corroborated and verified historical fact from a variety of unbiased and official sources. And historical facts cannot be changed no matter how many irrelevant posts you keep responding with, like a monkey throwing its own feces at the wall.  You're just a nazi scumbag having a hissyfit.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 23, 2015)

No, it is not as the British communiques to the UN demonstrate.  No official source corroborates the Zionist myth.  Besides the UN documents, Israeli documents confirm much the same thing.

*The file in the state archives contains clear evidence that the researchers at the time did not paint the full picture of Israel’s role in creating the Palestinian refugee problem.*

By Shay Hazkani May.16, 2013

The Israeli censor’s observant eye had missed file number GL-18/17028 in the State Archives. Most files relating to the 1948 Palestinian exodus remain sealed in the Israeli archives, despite the fact that their period as classified files – according to Israeli law – expired long ago. Even files that were previously declassified are no longer available to researchers. In the past two decades, following the powerful reverberations triggered by the publication of books written by those dubbed the “New Historians,” the Israeli archives revoked access to much of the explosive material. Archived Israeli documents that reported the expulsion of Palestinians, massacres or rapes perpetrated by Israeli soldiers, along with other events considered embarrassing by the establishment, were reclassified as “top secret.”

Most historians today – Zionists, post-Zionists and non-Zionists – agree that in at least 120 of 530 villages, the Palestinian inhabitants were expelled by Jewish military forces, and that in half the villages the inhabitants fled because of the battles and were not allowed to return. *Only in a handful of cases did villagers leave at the instructions of their leaders or mukhtars (headmen).*

Ben-Gurion appeared to have known the facts well. Even though much material about the Palestinian refugees in Israeli archives is still classified, what has been uncovered provides enough information to establish that in many cases senior commanders of the Israel Defense Forces ordered Palestinians to be expelled and their homes blown up.

Haaretz Catastrophic thinking Did Ben-Gurion try to rewrite history Independent Australian Jewish Voices


----------



## Roudy (Jun 23, 2015)

So your "proof" is a conspiracy that lies hidden deep in those sealed secret Zionist files that nobody even knew existed? Ha ha ha ha. You can't pay for this entertainment. 

What you posted just made you look even more foolish and desperate.

Meanwhile there is a vast archive of indesputable historical records that the Arabs made the Palestinians leave before the attack.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> So your "proof" is a conspiracy that lies hidden deep in those sealed secret Zionist files that nobody even knew existed? Ha ha ha ha. You can't pay for this entertainment.
> 
> What you posted just made you look even more foolish and desperate.
> 
> Meanwhile there is a vast archive of indesputable historical records that the Arabs made the Palestinians leave before the attack.



File number GL-18/17028 was released in error and the information was gleaned from that file, as the article indicates.

No archive, no official document anywhere claims that the Arabs "made the Palestinians leave" as you put it.  It has always been a Zionist fabrication that Ben Gurion believed could justify the Jew's eviction of the non-Jews.  As stated in the article.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 23, 2015)

Nope. Various quotes corroborated by even Arabs themselves. Look them up.

Wall Street Journal, 5 June, 2003.

“Abu Mazen Charges that the Arab States are the Cause of the Palestinian Refugee Problem
Mahmoud Abbas (Abu Mazen) wrote an article in March 1976 in Falastin al-Thawra, the official journal of the PLO in Beirut: ‘The Arab armies entered Palestine to protect the Palestinians from the Zionist tyranny, but instead they abandoned them, forced them to emigrate and to leave their homeland, imposed upon them a political and ideological blockade and threw them into prisons similar to the ghettos in which the Jews used to live in Eastern Europe.’”

Jordan Daily Newspaper Falastin 19 February 1949

The Arab states which had encouraged the Palestine Arabs to leave their homes temporarily in order to be out of the way of the Arab invasion armies, have failed to keep their promise to help these refugees.

Cairo Daily Newspaper Akhbar El-Yom 12 October 1963

May 15 1948 arrived; on that very day the Mufti of Jerusalem appealed to the
Arabs of Palestine to leave the country because the Arab armies were about to enter
and fight in their stead.

Memorandum by the Arab National Committee to the Arab League Governments on their refusal to sign a truce 27 April 1948

When the Arab delegation entered the conference room, it proudly refused to sign the truce and asked that the evacuation of the Arab population and their transfer to neighbouring Arab countries be facilitated. The Jewish Representatives expressed their profound regret.  The Mayor of Haifa adjourned the meeting with a passionate appeal to the Arab population to reconsider its decision...


----------



## Roudy (Jun 23, 2015)

Poor Monte, can't refute these quotes.  


ON APRIL 23, 1948 Jamal Husseini, acting chairman of the Palestine ArabHigher Committee (AHC), told the UN Security Council: "The Arabs did notwant to submit to a truce ... They preferred to abandon their homes, belongings and everything they possessed."
ON SEPTEMBER 6, 1948, the Beirut Daily Telegraph quoted Emil Ghory, secretary of the AHC, as saying: "The fact that there are those refugees is the direct consequence of the action of the Arab states in opposingpartition and the Jewish state. The Arab states agreed upon this policy unanimously..."
ON JUNE 8, 1951, Habib Issa, secretary-general of the Arab League, wrote in the New York Lebanese daily al-Hoda that in 1948, Azzam Pasha, then League secretary, had "assured the Arab peoples that the occupation of Palestine and of Tel Aviv would be as simple as a military promenade ... Brotherly advice was given to the Arabs of Palestine to leave their land, homes and property, and to stay temporarily in neighbouring fraternal states."
IN THE MARCH 1976 issue of Falastin a-Thaura, then the official journal of the Beirut-based PLO, Mahmud Abbas ("Abu Mazen"), PLO spokesman, wrote: "The Arab armies entered Palestine to protect the Palestinians from the Zionist tyranny but, instead, they abandoned them, forced them to emigrate and to leave their homeland, and threw them into prisons similar to the ghettos in which the Jews used to live."
ON APRIL 9, 1953, the Jordanian daily al-Urdun quoted a refugee, Yunes Ahmed Assad, formerly of Deir Yassin, as saying: "For the flight and fall of the other villages, it is our leaders who are responsible, because of the dissemination of rumours exaggerating Jewish crimes and describing them as atrocities in order to inflame the Arabs ... they instilled fear and terror into the hearts of the Arabs of Palestine until they fled, leaving their homes and property to the enemy."
ANOTHER refugee told the Jordanian daily a-Difaa on September 6, 1954: "The Arab governments told us, 'Get out so that we can get in.' So we got out, but they did not get in."
THE JORDANIAN daily Falastin wrote on February 19, 1949: "The Arab states... encouraged the Palestinian Arabs to leave their homes temporarily in order to be out of the way of the Arab invasion armies."
ON OCTOBER 2, 1948, the London Economist reported, in an eyewitness account of the flight of Haifa's Arabs: "There is little doubt that the most potent of the factors [in the flight] were the announcements made over the air by the Arab Higher Executive urging all Arabs in Haifa to quit ... And it was clearly intimated that those Arabs who remained in Haifa and accepted Jewish protection would be regarded as renegades."
THE PRIME Minister of Syria in 1948, Khaled al-Azem, in his memoirs, published in 1973, listed what he thought were the reasons for the Arab failure in 1948: " ... the fifth factor was the call by the Arab governments to the inhabitants of Palestine to evacuate it and leave for the bordering Arab countries ... We brought destruction upon a million Arab refugees bycalling on them and pleading with them to leave their land."


----------



## montelatici (Jun 23, 2015)

Of course I can refute that bullshit.  It comes from a Hasbara propaganda sites, that's why you don't post the links.  You are so transparent. You know how many quotes from Israeli leaders are available to post from similar sites on the other side?  You see Ruddy, you are a propagandist, I am not.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 23, 2015)

Well refute it then!  What are you waiting for, you Nazi dirtbag? I am quoting the exact document that these quotes come from.

*"… while they express no bitterness against the Jews...they speak with the utmost bitterness of the Egyptians and other Arab states: 'We know who our enemies are,' they will say, and they are referring to their Arab brothers who, they declare, persuaded them unnecessarily to leave their homes."*

*Foreign Office of Britain
Report on the Arab refugees
Document #371/75342/XC/A/4991, 1948*
[When the United Nations partitioned Palestine into a Jewish and a Palestinian State the Arab Countries all jointly attacked the fledgling Jewish State of Israel. Despite the Israeli’s being overwhelmingly out numbered in man and weapons, they beat back the invaders. However while many Arabs stayed on their Israeli land and some helped the Jews defend against the Arab Armies some abandoned their homes and land and went to neighboring Arab Counties. This is what they had been asked to do by the Arab governments who wanted to be able to attack communities without worrying about killing Arabs. To spur the evacuation the spread false propaganda about Israeli atrocities and frightened them into leaving. As a motivation to leave they were told that they could move into the Jewish lands and property when the Jews had been driven outIn at least one case Arabs who stayed were subjected to violence. After the defeat of the Arabs, the Israelis had a dilemma in that they could not tell which Arabs were residents who had just been frightened and which had fought on the Arab side or helped the invaders. Meanwhile, the Arab countries would not allow the refugees to settle and become citizens of the Arab countries (except for Jordan). The Palestinian refugees were a particularly fertile population and were cared for by the United Nations and have multiplied too many times their original size maintaining a continuous festering problem.]

*Eigen—Arnett Educational & Cultural Foundation Inc.*
_An IRS Approved 501 c3 Non Profit Foundation _


----------



## montelatici (Jun 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Well refute it then!  What are you waiting for, you Nazi dirtbag? I am quoting the exact document that these quotes come from.
> 
> *"… while they express no bitterness against the Jews...they speak with the utmost bitterness of the Egyptians and other Arab states: 'We know who our enemies are,' they will say, and they are referring to their Arab brothers who, they declare, persuaded them unnecessarily to leave their homes."*
> 
> ...



No link as usual. Because it is a Zionist front.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 23, 2015)

Now, what the British really wrote and reported to the UN and from the UN archives with a link directly to the archives.


*UNITED*
*NATIONS
A*






*General Assembly*
Distr.
UNRESTRICTED








 A/AC.21/7
29 January 1948

ORIGINAL: ENGLISH
UNITED NATIONS PALESTINE COMMISSION

FIRST MONTHLY PROGRESS REPORT
TO THE SECURITY COUNCIL

"(c) The representative of the Mandatory Power informed the Commission at its sixteenth meeting on 21 January 1948, that:



*“in the present circumstances the Jewish story that the Arabs are the attackers and the Jews the attacked is not tenable.* The Arabs are determined to show that they will not submit tamely to the United Nations Plan of Partition; while *the Jews are trying to consolidate the advantages gained at the General Assembly by a succession of drastic operations designed to intimidate and cure the Arabs of any desire for further conflict.*

*A AC.21 7 of 29 January 1948*


----------



## montelatici (Jun 23, 2015)

You lose as usual, son.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 23, 2015)

Meaning? Absolutely nothing.  The Arabs engaged in the genocide and ethnic cleansing of the Jews by instruction of the Nazi mufti.  Your post doesn't prove that the Arab armies didn't threaten the Palestinians to leave, JACKASS.  As usual you post an irrelevant document and act as if you've accomplished something.  Ha ha ha.  Is this your idea of disproving those quotes.  Time to put up or shut up.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Well refute it then!  What are you waiting for, you Nazi dirtbag? I am quoting the exact document that these quotes come from.
> ...



Ha ha ha, you are a pathetic dirtbag that can't handle the truth.  It's a site that simply stores historical quotes.  Eat shi'ite:

Foreign Office of Britain- Quote About Arab Refugee Problem Arabs Israel Palestine refugees

*"… while they express no bitterness against the Jews...they speak with the utmost bitterness of the Egyptians and other Arab states: 'We know who our enemies are,' they will say, and they are referring to their Arab brothers who, they declare, persuaded them unnecessarily to leave their homes."*

*Foreign Office of Britain
Report on the Arab refugees
Document #371/75342/XC/A/4991, 1948*
[When the United Nations partitioned Palestine into a Jewish and a Palestinian State the Arab Countries all jointly attacked the fledgling Jewish State of Israel. Despite the Israeli’s being overwhelmingly out numbered in man and weapons, they beat back the invaders. However while many Arabs stayed on their Israeli land and some helped the Jews defend against the Arab Armies some abandoned their homes and land and went to neighboring Arab Counties. This is what they had been asked to do by the Arab governments who wanted to be able to attack communities without worrying about killing Arabs. To spur the evacuation the spread false propaganda about Israeli atrocities and frightened them into leaving. As a motivation to leave they were told that they could move into the Jewish lands and property when the Jews had been driven outIn at least one case Arabs who stayed were subjected to violence. After the defeat of the Arabs, the Israelis had a dilemma in that they could not tell which Arabs were residents who had just been frightened and which had fought on the Arab side or helped the invaders. Meanwhile, the Arab countries would not allow the refugees to settle and become citizens of the Arab countries (except for Jordan). The Palestinian refugees were a particularly fertile population and were cared for by the United Nations and have multiplied too many times their original size maintaining a continuous festering problem.]

*Eigen—Arnett Educational & Cultural Foundation Inc.*
_An IRS Approved 501 c3 Non Profit Foundation _


----------



## Roudy (Jun 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> You lose as usual, son.


Yet to loose even once.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 23, 2015)

I don't have disprove fake quotes from a Zionist propaganda site, you clown.  I provided the official British report to the UN from January 1948 from the UN archives.  It disproves all your fake Hasbara quotes.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > You lose as usual, son.
> ...



I don't know what you mean by "loose".  But I do know that official UN documents trump the bullshit propaganda you cut and paste, son.  You lose again.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 23, 2015)

You don't know what I mean because you are a moron.  I asked you to disprove those quotes and you posted yet another irrelevant document, dipshit.  There are exact time and places for these quotes.  They exist in archives of Arab, American, and European organization and magazines.  Respected authors and historians have used them.  Posting irrelevant documents just ain't going to cut it.  You failed again, Jew hater.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 23, 2015)

The quotes from a Hasbara site are false.  The British reports to the UN are not. That's just a fact, son.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 23, 2015)

Sorry, but most if not all those quotes are also used in this guy's book, and he's definitely not a "hasbara".  Go ahead, retard, why don't you call him and tell him how wrong he is.  Ha ha ha.

Eric Sundquist
Andrew W. Mellon Professor of the Humanities
Department Chair

Department of English
Johns Hopkins University
26 Gilman Hall
3400 N. Charles Street
Baltimore, MD 21218

Phone: (410) 516-1103
Email: ejs@jhu.edu

Eric J. Sundquist teaches courses in American literature and culture, with special interests in African American literature, Jewish American literature, and the literature of the Holocaust. Before returning to Johns Hopkins, where he received his Ph.D. in 1978, he taught at Berkeley, Vanderbilt, UCLA, and Northwestern, where he was also Dean of the College of Arts and Sciences.

Professor Sundquist’s books include King’s Dream (2009); Strangers in the Land: Blacks, Jews, Post-Holocaust America (2005), which received the Weinberg Judaic Studies Institute Book Award; To Wake the Nations: Race in the Making of American Literature (1992), which received the Christian Gauss Award from Phi Beta Kappa and the James Russell Lowell Award from the Modern Language Association; The Hammers of Creation: Folk Culture in Modern African American Literature (1993); Faulkner: The House Divided (1985); and Home as Found: Authority and Genealogy in Nineteenth-Century American Literature (1979), which received the Gustave Arlt Award from the Council of Graduate Schools in the United States. He has edited essay collections devoted to Mark Twain, Ralph Ellison, Harriet Beecher Stowe, and W. E. B. Du Bois, and contributed to the Cambridge History of American Literature (reprinted as Empire and Slavery in American Literature, 1820-1865). He is a member of the American Academy of Arts and Sciences, and in 2007 was named a recipient of a Distinguished Achievement Award from the Andrew W. Mellon Foundation.



*Strangers in the Land: Blacks, Jews, Post-Holocaust America*
By Eric J Sundquist

*
Pages displayed by permission of **Harvard University Press**. **Copyright**. *

*
Strangers in the Land Blacks Jews Post-Holocaust America - Eric J Sundquist - Google Books*


----------



## Roudy (Jun 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


The UN document doesn't trump jack because it's irrelevant and doesn't address the threats by the Arab leaders telling the Palestinians to clear out.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 24, 2015)

An interesting and very accurate take:

*The Expulsion Libel: 1948 Arab "Exodus" Reconsidered*

The war was begun not by Israel, but by the Palestinian Arab leaders and by the governments of the Arab states, in an effort not only to strangle the infant Jewish state in its crib, but also to exterminate its Jewish inhabitants. The Palestinian and other Arab leaders were quite frank about having begun the war. Jamal Husseini, the Acting Chairman of the Arab Higher Committee for Palestine, told the United Nations Security Council on April 16, 1948:

_The representative of the Jewish Agency told us yesterday that they were not the attackers, that the Arabs had begun the fighting. We did not deny this. We told the whole world that we were going to fight._



Ismayil Safwat, one of the commanders of the Palestinian Arab guerilla-terrorists, admitted in March, 1948 that:

_"The Jews haven't attacked any Arab village, unless attacked first."_


Nor did the Palestinian and other Arab leaders make any attempt to conceal their genocidal objectives. The supreme Palestinian Arab leader, Hajj Amin el-Husseini, the mufti of Jerusalem , exhorted his followers over Radio Cairo,

_"I declare a holy war, my Moslem brothers! Murder the Jews! Murder them all!"_ 


Other Palestinian leaders made similar pronouncements.  As for the objectives of the Arab states' invasion of Palestine-Israel, they were expressed clearly enough by the Secretary General of the League of Arab States. According to a report in _The New York Time _son May 16, 1948,

_"On the day that Israel declared its independence, Azzam Pasha, Secretary General of the Arab League, at Cairo press conference declared "jihad", a holy war. He said that the Arab states rejected partition and would set up a "United State of Palestine." Pasha added: ‘This will be a war of extermination and a momentous massacre which will be spoken of like the Mongolian massacres and the Crusades.' "_


The Palestinian Arab guerilla/terrorists began the war with a massacre of Jewish civilian passengers in a bus passing through the Arab town of Lydda (now Lod), on November 30, 1947. They subsequently attacked nearly every Jewish village and urban neighborhood in Palestine, and closed all of the major roads in Palestine to Jews through a regular system of ambushes and sniper attacks. They also killed upwards of two thousand Jews, at least half of them civilians, and wounded thousands of others in the course of the war. In addition to attacking their Jewish neighbors on their own, the Palestinian Arab guerilla/terrorists cooperated closely with the invading armies of the six intervening Arab states, who attacked the Jews with artillery, tanks, aircraft and British-trained, and sometimes British-commanded, soldiers.

The Palestinian Arab guerilla-terrorists' siege of the roads created severe shortages of food and fuel in some Jewish communities, most notably in the Jerusalem area, where the Jewish inhabitants had to be put on starvation rations by their own government and came close to starving to death. The Arab guerilla-terrorists even blew up the water aqueduct to the Jewish sections of Jerusalem, forcing the inhabitants to drink only carefully rationed rain water.

For defending themselves against _both_ the armed Palestinian Arab "civilians" and the invasion forces of the Arab states, the Israelis had only a hastily organized army that was really an _ad hoc _civilian militia, poorly armed, and consisting mainly of men and women who had no previous military training or experience, and who were drafted from their normal civilian occupations only after the Arab attacks had already begun. Only a small core of men and women, less than 10,000, were fully trained and more or less professional soldiers. The Israeli soldiers were not trained or experienced in occupying Arab communities and separating out armed guerillas from peaceful civilians. In any case, the Israelis had no manpower to spare for such delicate and sophisticated counterinsurgency operations, since they had to repel the armies of the invading Arab states even as they were forced to deal with the "local" guerilla-terrorists as well. These unfortunate military realities occasionally made expulsion of the inhabitants from "hostile" villages that served as bases of operation for guerilla attacks on Israeli soldiers and civilians the only practical means of halting these attacks.

On the other hand, Arab villages from which guerilla-terrorist attacks did _not_ originate, and that did not offer armed resistance to the Israeli forces, were left alone by the Israeli soldiers; or if they were occupied by the Israelis, the inhabitants were well treated, and were not asked to leave Israeli-held territory. In a few cases, Arabs from villages in which only a few families remained were asked to resettle elsewhere in Israel, in more populous Arab villages a few miles away. Where most of the inhabitants of a village had chosen to remain, the village was left in place and undisturbed. That is why over a hundred of the Arab communities dating to before Israel's independence still exist in Israel, and have in fact expanded their populations by as much as sevenfold in sixty years -- one of the most rapid population growth rates in the world. 

But Israeli counterinsurgency operations and security measures accounted for only a small minority of the Palestinian Arabs who became refugees during the War of Independence, or who claimed refugee status after the war. A much larger number of Arabs fled their homes in response to the urging, or even the orders and threats, of Arab politicians and/or military commanders. Substantial contemporary documentary evidence, much of it published at the time, clearly indicates that both the Palestinian Arab leadership and the governments of the Arab states that attacked Israel called on their own people to evacuate large areas of the country. For example, Kenneth O.Bilby, the correspondent in Palestine for the _New York Herald Tribune_ during the War of Independence wrote in a book published shortly afterwards that said:

_The Arab exodus, initially at least, was encouraged by many Arab leaders, such as Haj Amin el Husseini, the exiled pro-Nazi Mufti of Jerusalem, and by the Arab Higher Committee for Palestine.They viewed the first wave of Arab setbacks as merely transitory. Let the Palestine Arabs flee into neighboring countries. It would serve to arouse the other Arab peoples to greater effort, and when the Arab invasion struck, the Palestinians could return to their homes and be compensated with the property of Jews driven into the sea. 

After the war, the Palestine Arab leaders did try to help people -- including their own -- to forget that it was they who had called for the exodus in the early spring of 1948. They now blamed the leaders of the invading Arab states themselves. These had added their voices to the exodus call, though not until some weeks after the Palestine Arab Higher Committee had taken a stand. 
  - _Kenneth O. Bilby, _New Star in the Middle East_, (Doubleday, 1950).


And the British news magazine _The Economist_, no friend of Israel or the Zionist movement, reported on October 2, 1948, while the war was still in progress, that

_Of the 62,000 Arabs who formerly lived in [the Palestinian, now Israeli, city of] Haifa not more than 5,000 or 6,000 remained. Various factors influenced their decision to seek safety in flight.  There is but little doubt that the most potent of the factors were the announcements made over the air by the Higher Arab Executive*,* urging the Arabs to quit... It was clearly intimated that those Arabs who remained in Haifa and accepted Jewish protection would be regarded as renegades*.*_


On May 3, 1948, the American news magazine _Time_ reported that

_The mass evacuation, prompted partly by fear, partly by order of Arab leaders, left the Arab quarter of Haifa a ghost city.... By withdrawing Arab workers their leaders hoped to paralyze Haifa ._


Sir Alan Cunningham, the last high commissioner for the British administration of Palestine, which was in the process of withdrawing from the country while the fighting raged, wrote to the Colonial Office in London on February 22, 1948, and again on April 28, 1948, that

_British authorities in Haifa have formed the impression that total evacuation is being urged on the Haifa Arabs from higher Arab quarters and that the townsfolk themselves are against it._


The American consulate in Haifa had telegraphed Washington on April 25 that "_local Mufti-dominated Arab leaders urge all Arabs (to) leave (the) city  [Haifa] and large numbers are going._" Three days later the consulate followed up this communication with another that said, "_reportedly Arab Higher Committee ordering all Arabs (to) leave_."

On April 23, Jamal Husseini, the Acting Chairman for the Arab Higher Committee for Palestine , admitted as much in a speech to the United Nations Security Council:

_The Arabs did not want to submit to a truce. They rather preferred to abandon their homes, their belongings and everything they possessed in the world and leave the town. This is in fact what they did._


And on April 27, 1950, only two years after the Arab evacuation of Haifa, the Arab National Committee of Haifa asserted in a memorandum submitted to the governments of the Arab states that

_The removal of the Arab inhabitants... was voluntary and was carried out at our request... The Arab delegation proudly asked for the evacuation of the Arabs and their removal to the neighboring Arab countries.... We are very glad to state that the Arabs guarded their honour and traditions with pride and greatness.... When the [Arab]delegation entered the conference room [for negotiations with the Jewish authorities in Haifa] it proudly refused to sign the truce and asked that the evacuation of the Arab population and their transfer to neighboring Arab countries be facilitated._


In June 1949, only six months after the conclusion of hostilities, Sir John Troutbeck, the head of the British Middle East office in Cairo and, according to historian Efraim Karsh, "no friend to Israel or the Jews," made a fact-finding visit to Gaza and interviewed some of the Arab refugees there.  Troutbeck reported that he had learned from these interviews that the refugees

_...express no bitterness against the Jews (or for that matter against the Americans or ourselves) [but] they speak with the utmost bitterness of the Egyptians and other Arab states. "We know who our enemies are," they will say, and they are referring to their Arab brothers who, they declare, persuaded them unnecessarily to leave their home... I even heard it said that many of the refugees would give a welcome to the Israelis if they were to come in and take the district over._


And the Palestinian Arab newspaper _Falastin_, only a month after the war ended (Feb. 19, 1949), reported that

_The Arab states which had encouraged the Palestinian Arabs to leave their homes temporarily in order to be out of the way of the Arab invasion armies, have failed to keep their promise to help these refugees_. 


Whatever their motives for giving such reckless, irresponsible instructions to the Palestinian Arabs, the leaders of the jihad against Israel, including both the chiefs of the Arab States and the Palestinian Arab leaders, bear a heavy load of guilt for inflicting suffering on their own people, and then dishonestly blaming Israel for the consequences of their own actions. The time is long overdue for the Arab League governments to accept responsibility for the people whom they have displaced and in many cases left stateless by their attempt, in cooperation with the Palestinian Arab leadership, to strangle Israel and exterminate her people in the year of her birth. And it is high time that today's Arab leaders, and the Palestinian Arab terrorist organizations whom they finance and sponsor, cease to exploit, as a propaganda weapon in their ongoing war against Israel, the suffering that an earlier generation of Arab leaders inflicted on their own people.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 24, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



He holds the chair in English although he teaches courses in American literature and culture; doesn't make him an authority on the Palestine conflict. I don't have to approve or disapprove a source, for it to be valid, but I do reserve the right to highlight a biased or flawed source when I see one. thanks for the personal attack; proves I'm right.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 24, 2015)

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



I'd say a Harvard approved researcher and writer has more credibility than an IslamoNazi scumbag named challenger.   Plus he isn't the only one using these legitimate quotes.  Arab leaders told the Palistinians to clear out. Why is it such a big surprise?


----------



## Challenger (Jun 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Still waiting for you to show me actual copies of these alleged "orders to clear out".


----------



## rylah (Jun 24, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...




Really?

So what should they write there-copy the famous verses from koran?
Or just leave it to immams in mosque who order genocides and massacres on daily basis?
even if it ever exited no reporter would be let near those-for we know of th condtin of the
freedom of speech there. first goes the reporter then his family.

*But anyhow- maybe You first base Your claim that "flotilla members were shot in the back of the head"?
Still waiting since 2-3 weeks ago, shouldn't that be easier to get a scan of those documents from recent time? Rather than some order done 100 years ago 
by some muslim in the desert...

So You go first?*


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 24, 2015)

According to the local _Palestine government in 1947_...



> _ "The attitude of the Administration to the maintenance of public security in present circumstances was stated to the Committee in the following terms:
> 
> "The right of any community to use force as a means of gaining its political ends is not admitted in the British Commonwealth. *Since the beginning of 1945 the Jews have implicitly claimed this right and have (sic) supported by an organized campaign of lawlessness, murder and sabotage their contention that, whatever other interests might be concerned, nothing should be allowed to stand in the way of a Jewish State and free Jewish immigration into Palestine.* It is true that large numbers of Jews do not today attempt to defend the crimes that have been committed in the name of these political aspirations. They recognize the damage caused to their good name by these methods in the court of world opinion. Nevertheless, *the Jewish community of Palestine still publicly refuses its help to the Administration in suppressing terrorism, on the ground that the Administration's policy is opposed to Jewish interests.* The converse of this attitude is clear, and its result, however much the Jewish leaders themselves may not wish it, has been to give active encouragement to the dissidents and freer scope to their activities ..." _



...it was the Zionists who were committing violence and terrorism upon the indigenous residents of the area.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 24, 2015)

According to _*official UN records*_...



> _*Zionist policies of territorial expansion*
> 
> As the British Government progressively disengaged from Palestine, and the United Nations was unable to replace it as an effective governing authority, *the Zionist movement moved to establish control over the territory *of the nascent Jewish State. * At the same time the bordering Arab States made clear that they would intervene*._



...the reason Arab states came into the area, was to stop Zionist territorial expansion beyond that which was allocated them in the Partition plan.  With that in mind, it makes no sense that they would demand Palestinian-Arabs leave homes they've been living in for generations.

Why would an Arab army demand a person leave a home, that they were coming to protect from foreign invaders? 

The claim in the OP is just ludicrous.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Of course I can refute that bullshit.  It comes from a Hasbara propaganda sites, that's why you don't post the links.  You are so transparent. You know how many quotes from Israeli leaders are available to post from similar sites on the other side?  You see Ruddy, you are a propagandist, I am not.








 PROOF as we prove your links are to ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDA and pallywood sites


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> According to the local _Palestine government in 1947_...
> 
> 
> 
> ...







 Without any evidence from a reliable source you are just spouting JEW HATRED again. Something you can not deny doing


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> According to _*official UN records*_...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 LINK proving this as the arab league had been attacking the Jews since the partition plan was announced, and stated that they would destroy the Jews rather than allow them one inch of Palestine.   From north to south , from the river to the sea


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> According to the local _Palestine government in 1947_...
> 
> 
> 
> ...







 Would that be the Palestine government in Cairo that dealt with the gaza strip only


----------



## Challenger (Jun 24, 2015)

rylah said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



OK, so now you claim the Quran ordered them to leave, or their Imams? Riiight.


----------



## José (Jun 24, 2015)

> *"**Every effort is being made by the Jews to persuade the Arab populace to stay and carry on with their normal lives**, to get their shops and businesses open and to be assured that their lives and interests will be safe."
> -- Haifa District HQ of the British Police, April 26, 1948, (quoted in Battleground by Samuel Katz).*


*
"Chief among them the effort to prepare plans and military guidelines for the clearing of palestinian towns like Dalet, the effort to put palestinian villages under military siege and bombardment like Beisan, the effort to raze palestinian villages to the ground like Lydda, the effort to build fences and walls surrounding the West Bank and Gaza in the early fifties patrolled by armed soldiers with orders to kill "infiltrators", the effort to murder more than 2000 unarmed civilians trying to return between 1947 and 1951 and the effort to launch retaliatory attacks against palestinian "border" towns from which the "infiltrators" used to enter Israel like Qalqilia."

Ruins of Lydda




*


----------



## Roudy (Jun 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> According to _*official UN records*_...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha ha ha. Did the bigmouth with the little brain say something again?  The Arabs invaded because they rejected the plan and wanted to destroy the Jewish state.  The attack was never about creating this mythical Palestine. Thats why after 20 years of Arabs being in control of Gaza and West Bank, nobody said anything about a Palestine.  Now go sit in the corner, dunce.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 24, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



We're talking about quotes by Arab leaders and their armies, which have been recorded, dufus.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You were talking about newspaper articles that stated there were orders given to the Palestinians to leave. So now you agree there were no orders given to the Palestinians to evacuate prior to the intervention by the surrounding Muslim states?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 24, 2015)

what are you blaberring now?  

And the British news magazine _The Economist_, no friend of Israel or the Zionist movement, reported on October 2, 1948, while the war was still in progress, that

_Of the 62,000 Arabs who formerly lived in [the Palestinian, now Israeli, city of] Haifa not more than 5,000 or 6,000 remained. Various factors influenced their decision to seek safety in flight. There is but little doubt that the most potent of the factors were the announcements made over the air by the Higher Arab Executive*,* urging the Arabs to quit... It was clearly intimated that those Arabs who remained in Haifa and accepted Jewish protection would be regarded as renegades*.*_


On May 3, 1948, the American news magazine _Time_ reported that

_The mass evacuation, prompted partly by fear, partly by order of Arab leaders, left the Arab quarter of Haifa a ghost city.... By withdrawing Arab workers their leaders hoped to paralyze Haifa ._


Sir Alan Cunningham, the last high commissioner for the British administration of Palestine, which was in the process of withdrawing from the country while the fighting raged, wrote to the Colonial Office in London on February 22, 1948, and again on April 28, 1948, that

_British authorities in Haifa have formed the impression that total evacuation is being urged on the Haifa Arabs from higher Arab quarters and that the townsfolk themselves are against it._


----------



## montelatici (Jun 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



None of those quotes have been recorded.  They have been fabricated by the Hasbara machine.  Facts are


Roudy said:


> what are you blaberring now?
> 
> And the British news magazine _The Economist_, no friend of Israel or the Zionist movement, reported on October 2, 1948, while the war was still in progress, that
> 
> ...



You will never find the original quotes as they are fabricated by the Hasbara.  The Time quote is completely absurd as the official dispatch to the UN sent on April 23, 1948 states that women and children were evacuated to safe areas. IAbsolutely, nothing about Arab orders to evacuate and the Christians and Muslims of Haifa were still defending themselves from the European Jew onslaught up to that date, as stated in the dispatch.  So you see, you are just promulgating lies as usual.

*
"UNITED NATIONS PALESTINE COMMISSION
Communication Received from United Kingdom*​*Delegation Concerning Haifa Situation​*




The following communication, containing additional information on the situation in Haifa, has been received from Mr. Fletcher-Cooke of the United Kingdom Delegation.








UNITED KINGDOM DELEGATION TO THE UNITED NATIONS
Empire State Building, New York 1, N.Y.
URGENT
23rd April, 1948

My dear Bunche,
In continuation of the letter to the 22nd April, the following additional information was included in the _Second Report on the situation in Haifa_ just received from Jerusalem.

(1) After the release of prisoners from Haifa lock-up, the Arab Legion took altar the building same time later.

(2) By 1015 hours, Arab casualties had been admitted to the Amin Hospital.

(3) Hospital staff and casualties were then evacuated to the Government Hospital, Haifa.

(4) Towards midday, the fighting slackened considerably. The Jews bad complete control of the Khamra Square and Stanton Street area and were firing from their positions into the Suq (market) eras. The have also appeared in strength in the eastern quarter or the town from Wadi Rushmiyah Bridge to Tel Aviv.

*(5) Arab women, children and others were still being evacuated from the Suq area through the port of Haifa and other safe areas.*

(6) Arabs were by this time suing for a truce and the Jews had replied that they were prepared to consider it if the Arabs stopped shooting.

(7) At 5.0 p.m., general Arab resistance had ceased in the eastern area with the exception of a few isolated spots and the Jews were in possession of the Suq as far as the Eastern Gate.

(8) In the Wadi Misnar area the battle was still going on. Arab casualties in this area are believed to be considerable.

(9) At 6.0 p.m., Arab leaders met to consider final terms laid down at a joint meeting of Arabs and Jews.


Yours sincerely, 
J. Fletcher-Cooke (signed)

Dr. Ralph J. Bunche,
Principal Secretary to the United Nations
Commission on Palestine, Lake Success.

A AC.21 UK 123 of 26 April 1948


----------



## fanger (Jun 24, 2015)

So are they free to return to their native lands, should they so desire?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jun 24, 2015)

fanger said:


> So are they free to return to their native lands, should they so desire?



If a Palestinian state is established in the West Bank, they can go there.  Gaza is already overpopulated.  They will never be allowed into Israel proper.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 24, 2015)

There will never be a sovereign Palestinian state.


----------



## fanger (Jun 24, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > So are they free to return to their native lands, should they so desire?
> ...


Why not, if that is their native land, why should east europeans have more right to live there than natives?


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 24, 2015)

José said:


> > *"**Every effort is being made by the Jews to persuade the Arab populace to stay and carry on with their normal lives**, to get their shops and businesses open and to be assured that their lives and interests will be safe."
> > -- Haifa District HQ of the British Police, April 26, 1948, (quoted in Battleground by Samuel Katz).*
> 
> 
> ...






 Which is what the likes of the US do under International law.  So why are you singling out Israel for special attention, unless you are a NAZI RACIST JEW HATER ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> There will never be a sovereign Palestinian state.







 Because the arabs wont let them create one


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 24, 2015)

fanger said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...






Because International law gives them that right, and at the same stops the arab muslims who have never seen Israel from taking it.

 Lets apply the same laws to the arab muslims as they apply to the Jews shall we. If the arab muslims did not live there prior to 1948 then they cant be Israeli citizens. So anyone under 67 years of age is not allowed in


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 24, 2015)

fanger said:


> So are they free to return to their native lands, should they so desire?







 NO as Syria, Egypt, Jordan and Iraq don't want them


----------



## Roudy (Jun 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Actually those are quotes recorded in U.S., British, and Arab newspapers, and a few quotes from British officials such as High Commissioner Cunningham who reported that Arabs were being told to evacuate by Arab armies. So you are a shit out of luck, bullshit propagandist.

Posting a UN report of what happened AFTER the Arabs attacked, is irrelevant and meaningless.

*(5) Arab women, children and others were still being evacuated from the Suq area through the port of Haifa and other safe areas.  Why did they evacuate...BECAUSE ARAB LEADERS THREATENED THEM TO.*

*(6) Arabs were by this time suing for a truce and the Jews had replied that they were prepared to consider it if the Arabs stopped shooting.
BUT THEY DIDN'T, DID THEY?  ARABS ATTACKED WITH THE INTENTION OF DESTROYING THE JEWISH STATE AND COMMITTING GENOCIDE.  NOT ONLY DID THEY FAIL, BUT THEY ALSO BETRAYED THE REFUGEES THEY CREATED. *


----------



## montelatici (Jun 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



No, the women and children were evacuated for their safety, as stated in the British reports to the UN.

The Arabs in Haifa stopped shooting and after the truce, the Jews evicted them.  Haifa was attacked by the Jews in January 1948.  The neighboring countries intervened in May 1948.

You need to consult the timeline before making stupid illogical comments.  Tell your handlers at the Hasbara, their lame response did not work.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 24, 2015)

No, the women and children were evacuated for their safety, yeah, because the Arabs had told them to, and NOWHERE DOES IT ACCUSE THE JEWS OF MAKING THEM EVACUATE as stated in the British reports to the UN. Misrepresenting and mutilating a document again, that's not what it says, retard.

The Arabs in Haifa stopped shooting and after the truce, the Jews evicted them.  *Yeah, where does it say "Jews evicted them" ya lying asshole?  But at least the document admits that the Palestinians had joined their Arab brethern in attacking the Jews, DUFUS*.  Haifa was attacked by the Jews in January 1948.  BULL. AGAIN, THAT'S NOT WHAT THE DOCUMENT SAYS. The neighboring countries intervened in May 1948. *MORE "MONTE CONCLUSIONS" brought to you by an antisemitic lying asshole.  *

You need to consult the timeline before making stupid illogical comments. Tell your handlers at the Hasbara, their lame response did not work.

*YOU NEED TO STOP POSTING IRRELEVANT DOCUMENTS AND THEN ADDING YOUR OWN LIES AND COMMENTARY TO IT.  *


----------



## montelatici (Jun 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> No, the women and children were evacuated for their safety, yeah, because the Arabs had told them to, and NOWHERE DOES IT ACCUSE THE JEWS OF MAKING THEM EVACUATE as stated in the British reports to the UN. Misrepresenting and mutilating a document again, that's not what it says, retard.
> 
> The Arabs in Haifa stopped shooting and after the truce, the Jews evicted them.  *Yeah, where does it say "Jews evicted them" ya lying asshole?  But at least the document admits that the Palestinians had joined their Arab brethern in attacking the Jews, DUFUS*.  Haifa was attacked by the Jews in January 1948.  BULL. AGAIN, THAT'S NOT WHAT THE DOCUMENT SAYS. The neighboring countries intervened in May 1948. *MORE "MONTE CONCLUSIONS" brought to you by an antisemitic lying asshole.  *
> 
> ...



Of course, the official documents are irrelevant when they disprove your bullshit.

(c) The representative of the Mandatory Power informed the Commission at its sixteenth meeting on *21 January 1948, *that





*“in the present circumstances the Jewish story that the Arabs are the attackers and the Jews the attacked is not tenable.* The Arabs are determined to show that they will not submit tamely to the United Nations Plan of Partition; while the Jews are trying to consolidate the advantages gained at the General Assembly by a succession of *drastic operations designed to intimidate and cure the Arabs of any desire for further conflict."*

A AC.21 7 of 29 January 1948


----------



## Roudy (Jun 24, 2015)

spamming ain't gonna help either document mutilator, liar extraordinaire:

Here's what you conveniently cut off from the rest of that prargraph you keep posting:

A AC.21 7 of 29 January 1948


“in the present circumstances the Jewish story that the Arabs are the attackers and the Jews the attacked is not tenable. The Arabs are determined to show that they will not submit tamely to the United Nations Plan of Partition; while the Jews are trying to consolidate the advantages gained at the General Assembly by a succession of drastic operations designed to intimidate and cure the Arabs of any desire for further conflict. *Elements on each side are thus engaged in attacking or in taking reprisals indistinguishable from attacks…The Government of Palestine fear that strife in Palestine will be greatly intensified when the Mandate is terminated, and that the international status of the United Nations Commission will mean little or nothing to the Arabs in Palestine, to whom the killing of Jews now transcends all other considerations. Thus, the Commission will be faced with the problem of how to avert certain bloodshed on a very much wider scale than prevails at present.”*
(d) Mr. Fletcher-Cooke of the United Kingdom delegation elaborated on the above by further informing the commission that:



*“The view held by the Government of Palestine is that the arrival of the Commission will be the signal for widespread attacks by the Arabs both on the Jews and on the members of Commission itself.* In addition, some 62 per cent of the present Government staff in Palestine are Arabs, and there is reason to believe that none of these will be willing or able to serve the commission. The Arabs have made it quite clear and have told the Palestine government that the do not propose to co-operate or to assist the Commission, and that, far from it, they propose to attack and impede its work in every possible way. We have no reason to suppose that they do not mean what they say.”


Thanks to scumbag Monte, I now have even more to bitchslap the antisemitic asshole with!  Ha ha ha.

And now for some truth:

And the British news magazine _The Economist_, no friend of Israel or the Zionist movement, reported on October 2, 1948, while the war was still in progress, that

_Of the 62,000 Arabs who formerly lived in [the Palestinian, now Israeli, city of] Haifa not more than 5,000 or 6,000 remained. Various factors influenced their decision to seek safety in flight. There is but little doubt that the most potent of the factors were the announcements made over the air by the Higher Arab Executive*,* urging the Arabs to quit... It was clearly intimated that those Arabs who remained in Haifa and accepted Jewish protection would be regarded as renegades*.*_


On May 3, 1948, the American news magazine _Time_ reported that

_The mass evacuation, prompted partly by fear, partly by order of Arab leaders, left the Arab quarter of Haifa a ghost city.... By withdrawing Arab workers their leaders hoped to paralyze Haifa ._


Sir Alan Cunningham, the last high commissioner for the British administration of Palestine, which was in the process of withdrawing from the country while the fighting raged, wrote to the Colonial Office in London on February 22, 1948, and again on April 28, 1948, that

_British authorities in Haifa have formed the impression that total evacuation is being urged on the Haifa Arabs from higher Arab quarters and that the townsfolk themselves are against it._


----------



## montelatici (Jun 24, 2015)

Of course the Arabs would want to kill Jews that had begun attacking them.  What is wrong with you.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 24, 2015)

I clicked on your link, asshole. Then I read your paragraph and lo and behold I realized what you omitted once again, and began to wipe the floor with your face.  

You don't take being humiliated too well do you, you Nazi whore?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 24, 2015)

Poor c*nt face Nazi Monte got caught mutilating and misrepresenting a document and now the snake is trying to make it look as if I used another document. Give it up, game over.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 24, 2015)

OMG now he deleted claiming that I didn't use his document. 

Does it get any better, folks?  The worm keeps squirming!


----------



## theliq (Jun 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


How you try so hard to change history and blame others for The Barbarak Zionist murder squads that tried to eliminate the Palestinians.....They did murder(and still do) 100,000's of Palestinians in their own homeland..........I know for a fact that Mentally Ill Jews use to go out at night and randomly murder Palestinians ........... FACT.Roudy you need a good flaying.......and I'm the Guy to do it..steve..Cut The Crap


----------



## theliq (Jun 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > So are they free to return to their native lands, should they so desire?
> ...


Considering the Palestinians Never came from these countries...you grasp of the facts and your assumptions are tepid at best.......So Boy, from Finchley/Golders Green.....crawl back into your North London Gutter........


----------



## montelatici (Jun 24, 2015)

Oh dear, Ruddy's handlers are unaware that some of us have access to the source documents in the UN archives.  Admittedly, they are difficult to navigate, but the Hasbara underestimates the intellectual capability of the goy.  They think Jews are more clever than other people.  But, they are wrong.  

  Israelis are a bit down on the IQ list Ruddy.

National IQ Scores - Country Rankings


----------



## montelatici (Jun 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> OMG now he deleted claiming that I didn't use his document.
> 
> Does it get any better, folks?  The worm keeps squirming!



Nothing was deleted, you are becoming desperate Ruddy.  Get a grip, punk.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Ha ha ha. Did the bigmouth with the little brain say something again?  The Arabs invaded because they rejected the plan and wanted to destroy the Jewish state.  The attack was never about creating this mythical Palestine. Thats why after 20 years of Arabs being in control of Gaza and West Bank, nobody said anything about a Palestine.  Now go sit in the corner, dunce.


The attack was to maintain law and order in the area after the British left, you dumbass liar.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> LINK proving this as the arab league had been attacking the Jews since the partition plan was announced, and stated that they would destroy the Jews rather than allow them one inch of Palestine.   From north to south , from the river to the sea


I provided the link, shithead!  I'm not going to click it for you.  Get off your lazy ass and do your own homework.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > OMG now he deleted claiming that I didn't use his document.
> ...



I just splattered your butt all over the board by exposing what you just did with that document you mutilated, and you're still coming back for more?  That's what I like about you Nazi trolls, you have no shame or self respect.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha ha. Did the bigmouth with the little brain say something again?  The Arabs invaded because they rejected the plan and wanted to destroy the Jewish state.  The attack was never about creating this mythical Palestine. Thats why after 20 years of Arabs being in control of Gaza and West Bank, nobody said anything about a Palestine.  Now go sit in the corner, dunce.
> ...



Seven Arab nations (joined by many Palestinians) refused the UN partition plan and attacked the Jewish state to commit genocide on the Jews and failed.  Go and sit back in the corner where you belong you big mouth small brained dunce.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Oh dear, Ruddy's handlers are unaware that some of us have access to the source documents in the UN archives.  Admittedly, they are difficult to navigate, but the Hasbara underestimates the intellectual capability of the goy.  They think Jews are more clever than other people.  But, they are wrong.
> 
> Israelis are a bit down on the IQ list Ruddy.
> 
> National IQ Scores - Country Rankings



I don't know about Israeli IQ scores, but it's obvious your's isn't higher than your shoe size.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Seven Arab nations (joined by many Palestinians) refused the UN partition plan and attacked the Jewish state to commit genocide on the Jews and failed.  Go and sit back in the corner where you belong you big mouth small brained dunce.  Ha ha ha.



*They treat the Arabs with hostility and cruelty, deprive them of their rights, offend them without cause and even boast of these deeds; and nobody among us opposes this despicable and dangerous inclination ...'
*
Accept the Arab states that went in to put a stop to it.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> what are you blaberring now?
> 
> And the British news magazine _The Economist_, no friend of Israel or the Zionist movement, reported on October 2, 1948, while the war was still in progress, that
> 
> _Of the 62,000 Arabs who formerly lived in [the Palestinian, now Israeli, city of] Haifa not more than 5,000 or 6,000 remained. Various factors influenced their decision to seek safety in flight. There is but little doubt that the most potent of the factors were the announcements made over the air by the Higher Arab Executive*,* urging the Arabs to quit... It was clearly intimated that those Arabs who remained in Haifa and accepted Jewish protection would be regarded as renegades*.*_



You keep repeating this like it's some sort of mantra, Yet this was bein quoted and debunked in 1961:

"...While in Israel, however, I met Dr. Leo Kohn, professor of political science at Hebrew' University and an ambassador-rank adviser to the Israeli Foreign Office. He had written one of the first official pamphlets on the Arab refugees. I asked him for concrete evidence of the Arab evacuation orders. Agitatedly, Dr. Kohn replied 'Evidence? Evidence? What more could you want than this?' and he took up his own pamphlet. 'Look at this Economist report,' and he pointed to a quotation. *'You will surely not suggest that the Economist is a Zionist journal?' *

*The quotation is one of about five that appear in every Israeli speech and pamphlet, and are in turn used by every sympathetic analysis. It seemed very impressive : it referred to the exodus from Haifa, and to an Arab broadcast order as one major reason for that exodus.*

I decided to turn up the relevant (October 2) 1948 issue of the Economist. The passage that has literally gone around the world was certainly there, but I had already noticed one curious word in it. This was a description of the massacre at Deir Yassin as an 'incident.' No impartial observer of Palestine in 1948 calls what happened at this avowedly non-belligerent, unarmed Arab village in April, 1948, an 'incident'—any more than Lidice is called an 'incident.' Over 250 old men, women and children were deliberately butchered, stripped and mutilated or thrown into a well, by men of the Zionist lrgun Zvai Leumi.

*Seen in its place in the full Economist article, it was at once clear that Dr. Kohn's quotation was a second-hand account, inserted as that of an eye-witness at Haifa, by the journal's own* *correspondent who had not been in that city at the time.** And in the rest of the same article. written by the Economist correspondent himself, but never quoted by Israel. the second great wave of refugees were described as 'all destitute, as the Jewish troops gave them an hour in which to quit, but simultaneously requisitioned all transport.' *"--Erskine B.Childers 11th May 1961

...in other words they were expelled by the Zionists.* Repeating a 54 year old Zionist lie won't suddenly make it true.*


----------



## Roudy (Jun 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Seven Arab nations (joined by many Palestinians) refused the UN partition plan and attacked the Jewish state to commit genocide on the Jews and failed.  Go and sit back in the corner where you belong you big mouth small brained dunce.  Ha ha ha.
> ...



Bigmouth little IQ dunce has a reading comprehension problem. 

Again, the Arab armies threatened the Palestinians to leave, even though they didn't want to. Some left, and became refugees, some stayed and became the Arab Muslim Israeli citizens we see today, and some joined their Arab brethren in failing to commit genocide on the Jews.

True story.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 25, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > what are you blaberring now?
> ...



Nah, there are hundreds of quotes by a variety of legitimate unbiased sources, it's not one or two.  Try again.  As usual you got NOTHIN'!


----------



## Challenger (Jun 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You wouldn't know a legitimate unbiased source if it walked up and introduced itself. So that's the Economist article debunked, what else have you got that's not Zionist Hasbara?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 25, 2015)

Again, I showed you a Harvard approved Johns Hopkins researcher, writer, well respected professor.  What do you have?  A "review" and your opinions?  Ha ha ha. Stick it up your Mohammad.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Again, I showed you a Harvard approved Johns Hopkins researcher, writer, well respected professor.  What do you have?  A "review" and your opinions?  Ha ha ha. Stick it up your Mohammad.



I'm not sure what "Harvard approved" actually means and academics can be biased, especially when pontificating in areas outside their expertise.

...So that's nothing then? Thank you for the personal attack, it demonstrates you know I'm right, another Rude-ee thread debunked.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 You need to look at the real facts that show the arab league started to attack the Jews in 1947


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > No, the women and children were evacuated for their safety, yeah, because the Arabs had told them to, and NOWHERE DOES IT ACCUSE THE JEWS OF MAKING THEM EVACUATE as stated in the British reports to the UN. Misrepresenting and mutilating a document again, that's not what it says, retard.
> ...






 Another manipulated propaganda piece by the islamocatholic Nazi Jew hater.   It actually says this


7. Consultations with the Representative of the Mandatory Power
(a) Sir Alexander Cadogan, the representative designated by the Mandatory Power, has appeared before the commission at its sixth and sixteenth meetings on 14 and 21 January 1948, respectively.

(b) *In his review of the present situation in Palestine, on 14 January 1948, Sir Alexander stated that the Arabs had made it clear that “they proposed to resist with all the forces at their disposal the implementation of the partition plane. Moreover, since the first week in December the situation in Palestine had deteriorated rapidly. *Violence conflict between the two communities had been intensified, courts and essential government services had been either unable to operate or were seriously crippled; there was but one month’s supply of certain types of fuel oil in the country; there was general insecurity; communications were obstructed; the collection of public revenue was expected to drop sharply. Sir Alexander described the situation as one in which generally speaking, there has been a very severe diminution in the functions and authority of Civil Government, and in view of recent developments, it would be optimistic to hope for any improvement in the future.


(c) The representative of the Mandatory Power informed the Commission at its sixteenth meeting on 21 January 1948, that





“in the present circumstances the Jewish story that the Arabs are the attackers and the Jews the attacked is not tenable. The Arabs are determined to show that they will not submit tamely to the United Nations Plan of Partition; while the Jews are trying to consolidate the advantages gained at the General Assembly by a succession of drastic operations designed to intimidate and cure the Arabs of any desire for further conflict. Elements on each side are thus engaged in attacking or in taking reprisals indistinguishable from attacks…The Government of Palestine fear that strife in Palestine will be greatly intensified when the Mandate is terminated, *and that the international status of the United Nations Commission will mean little or nothing to the Arabs in Palestine, to whom the killing of Jews now transcends all other considerations*. Thus, the Commission will be faced with the problem of how to avert certain bloodshed on a very much wider scale than prevails at present.”
(d) Mr. Fletcher-Cooke of the United Kingdom delegation elaborated on the above by further informing the commission that:


*“The view held by the Government of Palestine is that the arrival of the Commission will be the signal for widespread attacks by the Arabs both on the Jews and on the members of Commission itself. In addition, some 62 per cent of the present Government staff in Palestine are Arabs, and there is reason to believe that none of these will be willing or able to serve the commission. The Arabs have made it quite clear and have told the Palestine government that the do not propose to co-operate or to assist the Commission, and that, far from it, they propose to attack and impede its work in every possible way. We have no reason to suppose that they do not mean what they say.”  *


 SO we can see that the blame lies with the arabs who are just aggressive greedy violent scum who where attacking the Jews and British from 1947


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Of course the Arabs would want to kill Jews that had begun attacking them.  What is wrong with you.







 It was the arabs attacking the Jews as your own link showed


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 25, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...









 But you menatally ill muslims would not think of doing such a thing would you. This is why you far exceed the mass murders by communism and Nazism combined. How many Jews were murdered in 1948/1949 in reprisals for the declaration of independence. We know that over 1 million were forcibly evicted from arab lands, but that does not account for the other 2 million that disappeared at the same time. Any ideas where they went to


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 25, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...






 Not what a hamas leader said when he named the many thousands of Egyptians that became Palestinians overnight.

 You are about 500 miles out bint in your location, must be the fumes from the sewage plant mixing with the khat you chew


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Oh dear, Ruddy's handlers are unaware that some of us have access to the source documents in the UN archives.  Admittedly, they are difficult to navigate, but the Hasbara underestimates the intellectual capability of the goy.  They think Jews are more clever than other people.  But, they are wrong.
> 
> Israelis are a bit down on the IQ list Ruddy.
> 
> National IQ Scores - Country Rankings





 Islamocatholic Nazi propaganda site.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > OMG now he deleted claiming that I didn't use his document.
> ...






 STOP LYING


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha ha. Did the bigmouth with the little brain say something again?  The Arabs invaded because they rejected the plan and wanted to destroy the Jewish state.  The attack was never about creating this mythical Palestine. Thats why after 20 years of Arabs being in control of Gaza and West Bank, nobody said anything about a Palestine.  Now go sit in the corner, dunce.
> ...







 Then why did they attack in 1947, a year before the British left.

 Talk about being a dumbass, you take top prize


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > LINK proving this as the arab league had been attacking the Jews since the partition plan was announced, and stated that they would destroy the Jews rather than allow them one inch of Palestine.   From north to south , from the river to the sea
> ...







 NO YOU DID NOT, or is this like your picture of the tennis ball bullet that can turn through 180 and hit a Palestinian in the back leaving a pea sized hole


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...






 Watch out he will put you on ignore thinking that no one will see your posts proving he is a liar.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Seven Arab nations (joined by many Palestinians) refused the UN partition plan and attacked the Jewish state to commit genocide on the Jews and failed.  Go and sit back in the corner where you belong you big mouth small brained dunce.  Ha ha ha.
> ...






 And which NAZI site did you get this manipulated cut and paste from.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 25, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > what are you blaberring now?
> ...






 LINK ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 25, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...








 More to the point what do you have that is not islamocatholic Nazi lies and propaganda


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 25, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Again, I showed you a Harvard approved Johns Hopkins researcher, writer, well respected professor.  What do you have?  A "review" and your opinions?  Ha ha ha. Stick it up your Mohammad.
> ...







 Is that why you resort to personal attacks then, because you know you are wrong all the time


----------



## Roudy (Jun 25, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Again, I showed you a Harvard approved Johns Hopkins researcher, writer, well respected professor.  What do you have?  A "review" and your opinions?  Ha ha ha. Stick it up your Mohammad.
> ...



You're not sure?  Do I have to spell it for you? That means the research, methodology, and quotes provided by the author are legitimate, such that Harvard University is promoting the book as a valid source. 

Just reminding you that you're a knucklehead who keeps failing.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Have you noticed, every time Monte puts up (mutilates) a supposedly "official document" to prove his point, once you delve into it, the document actually demolishes his claim?  In this case Monte's document even explains how some Palestinians cleared out as instructed by the Arab armies, while some actually joined the Arab armies in the attack!  Ha ha ha. OMG.

Thanks Monte!  Keep it up.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Really? care to cite an example where his claims are "demolished"?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yeah, he claimed that the text I added did not exist in his document, and I wasn't quoting the document he used, but then quickly deleted that post to save himself further humiliation.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 25, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Keep up will ya?  I already did that, I included the parts of the paragraph and other relevant  text that Monte the fraudster had conviently omitted, which demolished his claim.  Go back a few posts and see for yourself. It was quite humiliating.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



A "valid" source on american literature and Culture, perhaps, but not on the Israel palestine conflict, get a grip, you are clutching at straws. Thank you again for the personal attack, it demonstrates you know I'm right.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





Roudy said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Try to show anywhere where I claimed you weren't using the document I used, you clown.  You get shown for the fool you are and you claim victory.  Yet you lose every time you post the propaganda you get from your Hasbara handlers.  Changing the font color to red does not make lies any truer. 

The irrefutable part  of the British dispatch of January 21, 1948 that counters any and all the Zionist claims is this below.  Remembering that any attempt to intervene and stop the Jewish attacks by the neighboring states did not occur until May 1948.  Full stop.


"(c) The representative of the Mandatory Power informed the Commission at its sixteenth meeting on 21 January 1948, that





*“in the present circumstances the Jewish story that the Arabs are the attackers and the Jews the attacked is not tenable.* The Arabs are determined to show that they will not submit tamely to the United Nations Plan of Partition; while the Jews are trying to consolidate the advantages gained at the General Assembly by a succession of drastic operations designed to intimidate and cure the Arabs of any desire for further conflict."


----------



## Challenger (Jun 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



O.K. If you say so.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I can't show you a post you deleted, dickhead.  But I did show that the document you used had text you omitted which demolished your claim.  

Monte the liar now trying to resuscitate credibility he never had to begin with. Ha ha ha.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You are so hilarious.  It is you that is constantly humiliated.  Let's do it again.  There is one and only one statement from the British to the UN that invalidates all the bullshit you have been spewing. Reported ion January 21 1948, months before the neighboring states intervened in an attempt to save the Christians and Muslims from the Jewish onslaught. Anything else is superfluous.  

"(c) The representative of the Mandatory Power informed the Commission at its sixteenth meeting on 21 January 1948, that





“*in the present circumstances the Jewish story that the Arabs are the attackers and the Jews the attacked is not tenable. *The Arabs are determined to show that they will not submit tamely to the United Nations Plan of Partition; while the Jews are trying to consolidate the advantages gained at the General Assembly by a succession of drastic operations designed to intimidate and cure the Arabs of any desire for further conflict."

A AC.21 7 of 29 January 1948


----------



## Roudy (Jun 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



You of course are a shameless Nazi dirtbag who can't own up to who you are, so I have to keep bitchslapping you.

A AC.21 7 of 29 January 1948


“in the present circumstances the Jewish story that the Arabs are the attackers and the Jews the attacked is not tenable. The Arabs are determined to show that they will not submit tamely to the United Nations Plan of Partition; while the Jews are trying to consolidate the advantages gained at the General Assembly by a succession of drastic operations designed to intimidate and cure the Arabs of any desire for further conflict. *Elements on each side are thus engaged in attacking or in taking reprisals indistinguishable from attacks…The Government of Palestine fear that strife in Palestine will be greatly intensified when the Mandate is terminated, and that the international status of the United Nations Commission will mean little or nothing to the Arabs in Palestine, to whom the killing of Jews now transcends all other considerations. Thus, the Commission will be faced with the problem of how to avert certain bloodshed on a very much wider scale than prevails at present.”*
(d) Mr. Fletcher-Cooke of the United Kingdom delegation elaborated on the above by further informing the commission that:



*“The view held by the Government of Palestine is that the arrival of the Commission will be the signal for widespread attacks by the Arabs both on the Jews and on the members of Commission itself.* In addition, some 62 per cent of the present Government staff in Palestine are Arabs, and there is reason to believe that none of these will be willing or able to serve the commission. The Arabs have made it quite clear and have told the Palestine government that the do not propose to co-operate or to assist the Commission, and that, far from it, they propose to attack and impede its work in every possible way. We have no reason to suppose that they do not mean what they say.”


----------



## montelatici (Jun 25, 2015)

What point are you trying to make with the red highlights?  The only point is that the Jews were attacking the Arabs in January of 1948.  That the Arabs  wanted to return the favor is not unusual. Let's try it again.  The only important point is that your lies about the Arabs attacking the peaceful Jews are lies, as the British reported.  The Jews were the attackers in January of 1948.  Months before any intervention by the neighboring states.

"
'(c) The representative of the Mandatory Power informed the Commission at its sixteenth meeting on* 21 January 1948, that*





*“in the present circumstances the Jewish story that the Arabs are the attackers and the Jews the attacked is not tenable.* The Arabs are determined to show that they will not submit tamely to the United Nations Plan of Partition; while the Jews are trying to consolidate the advantages gained at the General Assembly by a succession of drastic operations designed to intimidate and cure the Arabs of any desire for further conflict.


A AC.21 7 of 29 January 1948


----------



## Roudy (Jun 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> What point are you trying to make with the red highlights?  The only point is that the Jews were attacking the Arabs in January of 1948.  That the Arabs  wanted to return the favor is not unusual. Let's try it again.  The only important point is that your lies about the Arabs attacking the peaceful Jews are lies, as the British reported.  The Jews were the attackers in January of 1948.  Months before any intervention by the neighboring states.
> 
> "
> '(c) The representative of the Mandatory Power informed the Commission at its sixteenth meeting on* 21 January 1948, that*
> ...



The point you were avoiding by omitting the text. It was the Arabs that attacked the Jews. 

You must enjoy being humiliated and exposed as a shameless liar.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 25, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...







 Read above for just one example of his claims  are not what his link says


----------



## montelatici (Jun 25, 2015)

Where does it say anything about Arabs attacking Jews in the present,  it says the Arabs will attack the Jews in the future, which is reasonable, given the Jew onslaught.  

What the British are saying about the present is that:

".  the Jews are trying to consolidate the advantages gained at the General Assembly *by a succession of drastic operations designed to intimidate and cure the Arabs."

A AC.21 7 of 29 January 1948*


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...







 More manipulation to twist the meaning and context to suit your islamocatholic Nazi agenda


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 Now for the non manipulated and unabridged version in full and proper context


7. Consultations with the Representative of the Mandatory Power
(a) Sir Alexander Cadogan, the representative designated by the Mandatory Power, has appeared before the commission at its sixth and sixteenth meetings on 14 and 21 January 1948, respectively.

(b) In his review of the present situation in Palestine, on 14 January 1948, Sir Alexander stated that the Arabs had made it clear that “they proposed to resist with all the forces at their disposal the implementation of the partition plane. Moreover, since the first week in December the situation in Palestine had deteriorated rapidly. Violence conflict between the two communities had been intensified, courts and essential government services had been either unable to operate or were seriously crippled; there was but one month’s supply of certain types of fuel oil in the country; there was general insecurity; communications were obstructed; the collection of public revenue was expected to drop sharply. Sir Alexander described the situation as one in which generally speaking, there has been a very severe diminution in the functions and authority of Civil Government, and in view of recent developments, it would be optimistic to hope for any improvement in the future.


(c) The representative of the Mandatory Power informed the Commission at its sixteenth meeting on 21 January 1948, that





“in the present circumstances the Jewish story that the Arabs are the attackers and the Jews the attacked is not tenable. The Arabs are determined to show that they will not submit tamely to the United Nations Plan of Partition; while the Jews are trying to consolidate the advantages gained at the General Assembly by a succession of drastic operations designed to intimidate and cure the Arabs of any desire for further conflict. Elements on each side are thus engaged in attacking or in taking reprisals indistinguishable from attacks…The Government of Palestine fear that strife in Palestine will be greatly intensified when the Mandate is terminated, and that the international status of the United Nations Commission will mean little or nothing to the Arabs in Palestine, to whom the killing of Jews now transcends all other considerations. Thus, the Commission will be faced with the problem of how to avert certain bloodshed on a very much wider scale than prevails at present.”
(d) Mr. Fletcher-Cooke of the United Kingdom delegation elaborated on the above by further informing the commission that:


“The view held by the Government of Palestine is that the arrival of the Commission will be the signal for widespread attacks by the Arabs both on the Jews and on the members of Commission itself. In addition, some 62 per cent of the present Government staff in Palestine are Arabs, and there is reason to believe that none of these will be willing or able to serve the commission. The Arabs have made it quite clear and have told the Palestine government that the do not propose to co-operate or to assist the Commission, and that, far from it, they propose to attack and impede its work in every possible way. We have no reason to suppose that they do not mean what they say.”


 Changes the whole meaning showing that you are a LIAR


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Where does it say anything about Arabs attacking Jews in the present,  it says the Arabs will attack the Jews in the future, which is reasonable, given the Jew onslaught.
> 
> What the British are saying about the present is that:
> 
> ...








 MANIPULATED TO SUIT YOUR NAZI JEW HATRED


----------



## Roudy (Jun 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Where does it say anything about Arabs attacking Jews in the present,  it says the Arabs will attack the Jews in the future, which is reasonable, given the Jew onslaught.
> 
> What the British are saying about the present is that:
> 
> ...



Your document mutilation failed, now crawl back under the rock you came from.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 25, 2015)

Well if Rudee-ee wants to cherry pick to support his views, must be alright for the rest of us, how about...

* "..the international status of the United Nations Commission will mean little or nothing to the Arabs in Palestine, to whom the killing of Jews now transcends all other considerations. *"

because

"*“in the present circumstances the Jewish story that the Arabs are the attackers and the Jews the attacked is not tenable."*

which means the Arabs are now keen to kill Jews because the Jews attacked them first and the U.N. knows it.

Oh, forgot the obligatory .giff






There, better..


----------



## montelatici (Jun 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Where does it say anything about Arabs attacking Jews in the present,  it says the Arabs will attack the Jews in the future, which is reasonable, given the Jew onslaught.
> ...



No, what failed is your reading comprehension you idiot.  You've made a fool of yourself again as usual.

Let's repeat.

What the British said in January of 1948 was.

".  *the Jews are trying to consolidate the advantages* gained at the General Assembly *by a succession of drastic operations designed to intimidate and cure the Arabs."

A AC.21 7 of 29 January 1948

*


----------



## Roudy (Jun 25, 2015)

So why didn't you post the rest of the document, you lying asshole, which proves that it was the Arabs who had initiated the attacks, and were attempting to commit genocide on the Jews.  Your claim that the Jews "evicted" the Arabs is bogus.

A AC.21 7 of 29 January 1948


*Elements on each side are thus engaged in attacking or in taking reprisals indistinguishable from attacks…The Government of Palestine fear that strife in Palestine will be greatly intensified when the Mandate is terminated, and that the international status of the United Nations Commission will mean little or nothing to the Arabs in Palestine, to whom the killing of Jews now transcends all other considerations. Thus, the Commission will be faced with the problem of how to avert certain bloodshed on a very much wider scale than prevails at present.”*
(d) Mr. Fletcher-Cooke of the United Kingdom delegation elaborated on the above by further informing the commission that:


*“The view held by the Government of Palestine is that the arrival of the Commission will be the signal for widespread attacks by the Arabs both on the Jews and on the members of Commission itself.* In addition, some 62 per cent of the present Government staff in Palestine are Arabs, and there is reason to believe that none of these will be willing or able to serve the commission. *The Arabs have made it quite clear and have told the Palestine government that the do not propose to co-operate or to assist the Commission, and that, far from it, they propose to attack and impede its work in every possible way. We have no reason to suppose that they do not mean what they say.”*
*



*


----------



## Roudy (Jun 25, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Well if Rudee-ee wants to cherry pick to support his views, must be alright for the rest of us, how about...
> 
> * "..the international status of the United Nations Commission will mean little or nothing to the Arabs in Palestine, to whom the killing of Jews now transcends all other considerations. *"
> 
> ...



Wrong again:

*Elements on each side are thus engaged in attacking or in taking reprisals indistinguishable from attacks.




*


----------



## Roudy (Jun 25, 2015)

You guys have no leg to stand on, here is the truth:

“The Arab armies entered Palestine to protect the Palestinians from the Zionist tyranny but, instead, they abandoned them, forced them to emigrate and to leave their homeland, and threw them into prisons similar to the ghettos in which the Jews used to live.”

— Palestinian Authority (then) Prime Minister Mahmoud Abbas (Abu Mazen) (Falastin a-Thaura, (March 1976)


Arabs Urged to Flee from Palestine in 1948:

"It must not be forgotten that the Arab Higher Committee encouraged the refugees' flight from their homes in Jaffa, Haifa, and Jerusalem." 
-- Near East Arabic Broadcasting Station, Cyprus, April 3, 1949

"Every effort is being made by the Jews to persuade the Arab populace to stay and carry on with their normal lives, to get their shops and businesses open and to be assured that their lives and interests will be safe." 
-- Haifa District HQ of the British Police, April 26, 1948, (quoted in Battleground by Samuel Katz).


"The Arabs of Haifa fled in spite of the fact that the Jewish authorities guaranteed their safety and rights as citizens of Israel."
-- Monsignor George Hakim, Greek Catholic Bishop of Galilee, New York Herald Tribune, June 30, 1949

Sir John Troutbeck, British Middle East Office in Cairo, noted in cables to superiors (1948-49) that the refugees (in Gaza) have no bitterness against Jews, but harbor intense hatred toward Egyptians: "They say 'we know who our enemies are (referring to the Egyptians)', declaring that their Arab brethren persuaded them unnecessarily to leave their homes…I even heard it said that many of the refugees would give a welcome to the Israelis if they were to come in and take the district over."


----------



## montelatici (Jun 25, 2015)

Let's go over it again.  What does "present circumstances mean" mean in English Ruddy?  Do you understand the difference between the present and future tenses.


"(c) The representative of the Mandatory Power informed the Commission at its sixteenth meeting on 21 January 1948, that





*“in the present circumstances the Jewish story that the Arabs are the attackers and the Jews the attacked is not tenable. "*

*A AC.21 7 of 29 January 1948*


----------



## montelatici (Jun 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> You guys have no leg to stand on, here is the truth:
> 
> “The Arab armies entered Palestine to protect the Palestinians from the Zionist tyranny but, instead, they abandoned them, forced them to emigrate and to leave their homeland, and threw them into prisons similar to the ghettos in which the Jews used to live.”
> 
> ...




You mean fabricated quotes from Zionist websites are a leg to stand on?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 25, 2015)

*yes, because the Jews were fighting back, DOY!  Some Palestinian animals joined the Arab armies in trying to kill the Jews.  They got what they deserved.  This situation is a far cry from your claim that "Jews were evicting the Palestinians".  You just shot yourself in the foot, numbnuts.  Ha ha ha.  *


----------



## Roudy (Jun 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > You guys have no leg to stand on, here is the truth:
> ...



No I mean actual quotes used by historians, which blows a hole in your bogus claim, fraudster.





Eric Sundquist

Andrew W. Mellon Professor of the Humanities

Department Chair


Johns Hopkins University

26 Gilman Hall

3400 N. Charles Street

Baltimore, MD 21218


Phone: (410) 516-1103

Email: ejs@jhu.edu 


Eric J. Sundquist teaches courses in American literature and culture, with special interests in African American literature, Jewish American literature, and the literature of the Holocaust.  Before returning to Johns Hopkins, where he received his Ph.D. in 1978, he taught at Berkeley, Vanderbilt, UCLA, and Northwestern, where he was also Dean of the College of Arts and Sciences. 


Professor Sundquist’s books include King’s Dream (2009); Strangers in the Land: Blacks, Jews, Post-Holocaust America (2005), which received the Weinberg Judaic Studies Institute Book Award; To Wake the Nations: Race in the Making of American Literature (1992), which received the Christian Gauss Award from Phi Beta Kappa and the James Russell Lowell Award from the Modern Language Association; The Hammers of Creation: Folk Culture in Modern African American Literature (1993); Faulkner: The House Divided (1985); and Home as Found: Authority and Genealogy in Nineteenth-Century American Literature (1979), which received the Gustave Arlt Award from the Council of Graduate Schools in the United States.  He has edited essay collections devoted to Mark Twain, Ralph Ellison, Harriet Beecher Stowe, and W. E. B. Du Bois, and contributed to the Cambridge History of American Literature (reprinted as Empire and Slavery in American Literature, 1820-1865).  He is a member of the American Academy of Arts and Sciences, and in 2007 was named a recipient of a Distinguished Achievement Award from the Andrew W. Mellon Foundation.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Let's go over it again.  What does "present circumstances mean" mean in English Ruddy?  Do you understand the difference between the present and future tenses.
> 
> 
> "(c) The representative of the Mandatory Power informed the Commission at its sixteenth meeting on 21 January 1948, that
> ...






 In this context nothing as the operative words are missing, so producing the full paragraph shows this


(c) The representative of the Mandatory Power informed the Commission at its sixteenth meeting on 21 January 1948, that





“in the present circumstances the Jewish story that the Arabs are the attackers and the Jews the attacked is not tenable. The Arabs are determined to show that they will not submit tamely to the United Nations Plan of Partition; while the Jews are trying to consolidate the advantages gained at the General Assembly by a succession of drastic operations designed to intimidate and cure the Arabs of any desire for further conflict. Elements on each side are thus engaged in attacking or in taking reprisals indistinguishable from attacks…The Government of Palestine fear that strife in Palestine will be greatly intensified when the Mandate is terminated, and that the international status of the United Nations Commission will mean little or nothing to the Arabs in Palestine, to whom the killing of Jews now transcends all other considerations. Thus, the Commission will be faced with the problem of how to avert certain bloodshed on a very much wider scale than prevails at present.”


 Then we see that both sides are attacking each other as far back as January of 1948, and that the arabs where intent on wholesale slaughter at that time. And that the representative could only see an escalation of the arab violence towards the Jews. It speaks of past as well as current actions and that is what is meant by " present circumstances "


----------



## montelatici (Jun 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The writings of a committed Zionist have no status as a historical record.  Without the intervention of the neighboring states, the eviction of the non-Jews would have been more complete given that as confirmed in the official record (the British report to the UN), the Jews began their attacks on the  non-Jews as early as in January of 1948. Months before the late and unsuccessful intervention designed to prevent the eviction of the non-Jews.


(c) The representative of the Mandatory Power informed the Commission at its sixteenth meeting on* 21 January 1948, that*





*“in the present circumstances the Jewish story that the Arabs are the attackers and the Jews the attacked is not tenable. *The Arabs are determined to show that they will not submit tamely to the United Nations Plan of Partition; while the Jews are trying to consolidate the advantages gained at the General Assembly by a succession of drastic operations designed to intimidate and cure the Arabs of any desire for further conflict."

A AC.21 7 of 29 January 1948


----------



## Roudy (Jun 25, 2015)

And like clockwork he posts the same irrelevant crap that negates his claim, one more time.  Seems like insanity is a prerequisite for being a Pali Nazi supporter.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> And like clockwork he posts the same irrelevant crap that negates his claim, one more time.  Seems like insanity is a prerequisite for being a Pali Nazi supporter.



Nothing irrelevant about it, in fact, it appears you do not understand what "irrelevant" means.  What the British report to the UN does, is negate your bullshit propaganda.  

Let's repeat:

c) The representative of the Mandatory Power informed the Commission at its sixteenth meeting on *21 January 1948, that*





“in the *present* circumstances *the Jewish story that the Arabs are the attackers and the Jews the attacked is not tenable. *The Arabs are determined to show that they will not submit tamely to the United Nations Plan of Partition; while* the Jews are trying to consolidate the advantages gained at the General Assembly by a succession of drastic operations *designed to intimidate and cure the Arabs of any desire for further conflict."

A AC.21 7 of 29 January 1948


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 26, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 Out of context manipulated partial cur and paste because the rest destroys his POV .


 Typical islamocatholic Nazi propaganda


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 26, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...





montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > And like clockwork he posts the same irrelevant crap that negates his claim, one more time.  Seems like insanity is a prerequisite for being a Pali Nazi supporter.
> ...






 And the full in context transcript reads


7. Consultations with the Representative of the Mandatory Power
(a) Sir Alexander Cadogan, the representative designated by the Mandatory Power, has appeared before the commission at its sixth and sixteenth meetings on 14 and 21 January 1948, respectively.

(b) In his review of the present situation in Palestine, on 14 January 1948, *Sir Alexander stated that the Arabs had made it clear that “they proposed to resist with all the forces at their disposal the implementation of the partition plane. Moreover, since the first week in December the situation in Palestine had deteriorated rapidly*. Violence conflict between the two communities had been intensified, courts and essential government services had been either unable to operate or were seriously crippled; there was but one month’s supply of certain types of fuel oil in the country; there was general insecurity; communications were obstructed; the collection of public revenue was expected to drop sharply. Sir Alexander described the situation as one in which generally speaking, there has been a very severe diminution in the functions and authority of Civil Government, and in view of recent developments, it would be optimistic to hope for any improvement in the future.


(c) The representative of the Mandatory Power informed the Commission at its sixteenth meeting on 21 January 1948, that





“in the present circumstances the Jewish story that the Arabs are the attackers and the Jews the attacked is not tenable. The Arabs are determined to show that they will not submit tamely to the United Nations Plan of Partition; while the Jews are trying to consolidate the advantages gained at the General Assembly by a succession of drastic operations designed to intimidate and cure the Arabs of any desire for further conflict. * Elements on each side are thus engaged in attacking or in taking reprisals indistinguishable from attacks…*The Government of Palestine fear that strife in Palestine will be greatly intensified when the Mandate is terminated, and that *the international status of the United Nations Commission will mean little or nothing to the Arabs in Palestine, to whom the killing of Jews now transcends all other considerations.* Thus, the Commission will be faced with the problem of how to avert certain bloodshed on a very much wider scale than prevails at present.”
(d) Mr. Fletcher-Cooke of the United Kingdom delegation elaborated on the above by further informing the commission that:


*“The view held by the Government of Palestine is that the arrival of the Commission will be the signal for widespread attacks by the Arabs both on the Jews and on the members of Commission itself*. In addition, some 62 per cent of the present Government staff in Palestine are Arabs, and there is reason to believe that none of these will be willing or able to serve the commission. The Arabs have made it quite clear and have told the Palestine government that the do not propose to co-operate or to assist the Commission, and that, far from it, they propose to attack and impede its work in every possible way. We have no reason to suppose that they do not mean what they say.”


.


.


.


.


 Negating the partial reworking and manipulation of the text.by the islamocatholic nazi


----------



## aris2chat (Jun 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> You guys have no leg to stand on, here is the truth:
> 
> “The Arab armies entered Palestine to protect the Palestinians from the Zionist tyranny but, instead, they abandoned them, forced them to emigrate and to leave their homeland, and threw them into prisons similar to the ghettos in which the Jews used to live.”
> 
> ...



Most of us know they were forced by Israel to become refugees.  They remained refugees because the state of Israel was not destroyed (that is Israel's fault).
Yes, some were forced because of terrorist activities or support.  Yes, some had to relocate within Israel for a number of reason.  Yes, some villages were cleared and used by the state for other purposes.  Yes, some villages were renamed.  So what?

The vast majority of the refugees left on their own or out of fear of what 'might' happen.  Propaganda was misused on both sides for scare tactics.  From the part of Israel, it was to make those thinking about violence against Israel to imagine what might he consequences could be.  On the part of the arabs it was used to incite and scare the arabs that they faced extermination.  Obviously the arabs within Israel were not exterminated, but are protected and share the same rights as other Israelis.

Terrorist are the only ones to face any kind of extermination, Israel will fight back when attacked.  Today palestinians use their civilians as human shield, but they are not 'intentionally' targeted by Israel.  War has always been hard on civilians, but Israel is and was no ISIS.

Now arabs in Israel have a much higher standard of living that most of their palestinians 'brothers'.  Arabs could have and should have stayed and lived in peace with Israel.  Israel asked them to stay and invited them back, if they had not engaged in attacks against Israel.  The offers were refused.  Three offers of statehood by Israel were also refused...............while arabs states keep the refugees in a type of 'prison camps' that are kept slowly simmering on the heat of hate for half a century.  A heat funneled at Israel, not the ones keeping them contained in the camps and not allowing them rights outside the camps.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 26, 2015)

1. Thank you for admitting that the Palestinians were either evicted or had to run for their lives.

2. You present the pro-Apartheid South Africa almost exactly as the supporters of Apartheid did decades ago.  You must have been a pro-Apartheid partisan back in the day.

"Yet South Africa is the only country in Sub-Saharan Africa that can feed itself. Blacks possess one of the highest living standards in all of Africa. Although black living conditions in South Africa (as in America) cover a wide spectrum, the housing is unequalled anywhere on the continent. Soweto is a proper city complete with schools, stores, theaters, sport stadiums and tennis courts. In some areas, blacks drive their children to private schools in German cars. Few states in black Africa can boast such a range of features. In Mamelodi (Pretoria) four bedroom houses are made available to blacks at a total purchase price of $250."

South Africa Shouldn t be Singled Out - CSMonitor.com


----------



## Art__Allm (Jun 26, 2015)

I have read the entire thread.
It seems to me that Zionist supremacists live in their parallel world, that they have constructed with their hasbara, and that they do not care about the real world.

But the real world is the only thing that counts, and people, who live in the world of mythology,  will some day have to face the real world.

That are the laws of nature, and they cannot be changed by hasbara.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 26, 2015)

The laws of nature are that Arabs attacked the Jewish state not because of this mythical Palestine but to destroy it, commit genocide on the Jews, and then divide the proceeds between themselves.  They threatened the "Palestinians" to clear out of the way with false promises.  When they failed, they occupied the West Bank and Gaza for 20 years and kept the so called Palestinians in prison like conditions, again, with no mention of a mythical Palestine from either side.  In 1967 they attacked Israel again, and this time lost the West Bank and Gaza.  

The evidence proves irrefutably that it was the Arabs, not the Israelis who are the most responsible for what has happened with the Palestinians.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 26, 2015)

Even the phrase that Monte keeps posting, totally shatters his claim:* "in the present circumstances the Jewish story that the Arabs are the attackers and the Jews the attacked is not tenable."*

Meaning, that the Jews are starting to defend themselves, despite the fact that the Arabs were the initial attackers.  There is no other way to interpret this.  That's why Monte cut out the phrase that came right after that sentence:

*"Elements on each side are thus engaged in attacking or in taking reprisals indistinguishable from attacks*."

Meaning, the Arabs can no longer be considered the only attackers.  The Jews are also engaging in counter attacks and defending themselves against the savages now. 

Monte hangs himself with his own rope!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 26, 2015)

What is shattered is the fairy tale you are attempting to revive.  The Zionist fairy tale is believed by no one except Zionists and their supporters.

You are becoming pathetic.  If it were as your Hasbara handlers say, it would have indicated that there had been a change in who the attacker was and who the attacked were.  It would have stated "is no longer tenable", or something to that effect.  Try again.  Go back to your Hasbara handlers to see if they come up with something else.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 26, 2015)

*No longer tenable *means that it behave was tenable before (that the Arabs were the attackers, but now that the Jews are attacking the attackers, it's no longer tenable, DUMBASS.  Even a sixth grader would understand what that text means. You just shot yourself in the foot with that quote.  Ha ha ha.

Here's Monte's quote, which  totally shatters his claim:* "in the present circumstances the Jewish story that the Arabs are the attackers and the Jews the attacked is no longer tenable."*

Meaning, that the Jews are starting to defend themselves, despite the fact that the Arabs were the initial attackers.  There is no other way to interpret this.  That's why Monte cut out the phrase that came right after that sentence:

*"Elements on each side are thus engaged in attacking or in taking reprisals indistinguishable from attacks*."

Meaning, the Arabs can no longer be considered the only attackers.  The Jews are also engaging in counter attacks and defending themselves against the savages now.

So conclude, the Jew hater Monte has nothing but bullshit, lies, and mutilated documents.  If there's anybody that's obviously getting paid for spreading lies and false propaganda it would be Monte.  I wonder if he's posting from the basement of some mosque that's on the FBI's radar?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 26, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> And which NAZI site did you get this manipulated cut and paste from.



If you're too pussy the click the link I provided, here's what you do...

...go down to your local sporting goods store, go over to aisle 5, pick yourself up a set of balls, then come back here and finish the debate.


----------



## toastman (Jun 26, 2015)

montelatici said:


> No mutilated documents, just the exact text.  Quit lying.  You lost, as usual.  I am posting from my home in the U.S., I am a US Army combat veteran and I see you as supporting a foreign country over the U.S. Maybe the FBI is watching you as a possible spy for Israel.



You support a group of people who are rabid anti Americans and have had many "Death to America" rallies while burning the American flag. You support people who cheered and celebrated on the streets upon hearing about the Twin Towers being hit. You're a traitor to your country.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 27, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> I have read the entire thread.
> It seems to me that Zionist supremacists live in their parallel world, that they have constructed with their hasbara, and that they do not care about the real world.
> 
> But the real world is the only thing that counts, and people, who live in the world of mythology,  will some day have to face the real world.
> ...







 You do realise that as soon as you use the terms Zionist and hasbara you show that you are nothing but a Nazi throwback and racist Jew hater don't you.
 The world of reality cant be altered by your anti Jew hatred and propaganda, the world is watching for just such a thing to happen again, so it can finish the job it started in 1944


----------



## Art__Allm (Jun 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> You do realise that as soon as you use the terms Zionist and hasbara you show that you are nothing but a Nazi throwback and racist Jew hater don't you.
> The world of reality cant be altered by your anti Jew hatred and propaganda, the world is watching for just such a thing to happen again, so it can finish the job it started in 1944



That was the usual Zionist supremasist hasbara, they never address the arguments of their opponents, they immediately attack the person, and they constantly use empty words, like "Nazi", "Jew-Hater", "Racist", etc.

BTW, Zionism is a form of Racism!
UN voted for that definition!!!


----------



## Challenger (Jun 27, 2015)

Roudy said:


> *No longer tenable *means that it behave was tenable before (that the Arabs were the attackers, but now that the Jews are attacking the attackers, it's no longer tenable, DUMBASS.  Even a sixth grader would understand what that text means. You just shot yourself in the foot with that quote.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Here's Monte's quote, which  totally shatters his claim:* "in the present circumstances the Jewish story that the Arabs are the attackers and the Jews the attacked is no longer tenable."*
> 
> ...


No longer tenable in this context means the Zionists lied. "THE JEWISH STORY" is what is UNTENABLE. Here check this out, it might help you Word order and sentence structure Clear English grammar


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 27, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > You do realise that as soon as you use the terms Zionist and hasbara you show that you are nothing but a Nazi throwback and racist Jew hater don't you.
> ...






 Half the story again by a Jew hater as the UN then realised that it was a racist resolution brought by islamonazi Jew haters and promptly removed it from the list.


Ifv you are going to do this expect to be called out on your RACISM, ANTI SEMITISM and NAZI JEW HATRED


----------



## Art__Allm (Jun 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> UN then realised that it was a racist resolution ...



No, the lapdog of Israel (USA) pressed for the revocation of this resolution.
Israel made this to the condition of its participation in the Madrid Peace Conference.

Zionists managed to blackmail the governments, but Israel is still one of the most hated states, according to polls.

BBC poll Israel among world s least popular nations - World - Haaretz Daily Newspaper Israel News


----------



## montelatici (Jun 27, 2015)

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > No mutilated documents, just the exact text.  Quit lying.  You lost, as usual.  I am posting from my home in the U.S., I am a US Army combat veteran and I see you as supporting a foreign country over the U.S. Maybe the FBI is watching you as a possible spy for Israel.
> ...



I support the right of the Palestinians to be free, the Christians especially. I do not support Islamists. I would be very careful about calling people traitors, it is libel, particularly U.S. military veterans.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 27, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > *No longer tenable *means that it behave was tenable before (that the Arabs were the attackers, but now that the Jews are attacking the attackers, it's no longer tenable, DUMBASS.  Even a sixth grader would understand what that text means. You just shot yourself in the foot with that quote.  Ha ha ha.
> ...



What used to be tenable is no longer tenable.  The Jews are now also the attackers. Notice the word "THUS", meaning...therefore, currently, BOTH SIDES ARE ATTACKING EACHOTHER,  ITS NO LONGER THE ARABS ONLY.   Even a sixth grader would be able to conclude that, flunky.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 27, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > You do realise that as soon as you use the terms Zionist and hasbara you show that you are nothing but a Nazi throwback and racist Jew hater don't you.
> ...



Actually the topic of this thread is about the historical fact that in 1948 Arabs warned the Palestinians to get out of the way before they attacked Israel, and that has been clearly proven. You and your fellow terrorist worshipers have tried to derail this thread many times with your name calling and false accusations, because you can't handle the truth.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 27, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



No, it is no longer tenable because, the claims of the  Zionists were found out to be false. The British further detailed the Zionists attacks in yet another report published on 21 January 1948. There is so much of this material in the archives, every time you try to deflect, more will be found.  












*U N I T E D N A T I O N S*​*General Assembly​*



Distr.
RESTRICTED

A/AC.21/SR.16
21 January 1948

ENGLISH ONLY



​
"the Government of Palestine is faced with the practical difficulty that in spite of these representations the *Hagana continue to carry out outrageous attacks on Arab villages and buildings*. The latest instance of this was the blowing up of the Semiramis Hotel by the Hagana. The Hagana are in no sense a disciplined force and incidents are continually occurring in which their members provoke attack.

The National Military Organization and Stern groups are either completely out of control or (as the Arabs believe) are secretly countenanced.* In recent exploits by these groups in Haifa and Jaffa they have killed thirty Arabs and wounded some 120 and they continue vigorously to attack the police and army. *The Jewish community appears to be still unwilling to heed the warnings so often given by the Administration over the past two years that unless these terrorists are traced and handed over to the police they will not only make any chance of peace impossible...,"

A AC.21 SR.16 of 21 January 1948


----------



## Roudy (Jun 27, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



A record of Arabs attacking and Jews counter attacking. Irgun and Haganah were independent militias created to defend against Arab Muslim savagery.

You forgot to post this, document mutilator, liar extraordinaire:

Throughout the whole period, however, there has been adequate military force within the Old City to protect the Jews and although sniping has taken place on both sides, *there has been no question of a general attack by the Arabs.* Food has been taken in to the Jews whenever required by strong military convoys and allegations that they have been starving are baseless.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 27, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > UN then realised that it was a racist resolution ...
> ...








 And if the member states were not in agreement then it would not have been revocated would it.

 Once again this poll was RACIST and contained only two questions, both weighted against Israel in the extreme, which is why the BBC was forced to scrap the poll and issue an apology.

Use of this poll shows you to be a RACIST NAZI JEW HATER


----------



## montelatici (Jun 27, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yes, it says that there was no general Arab attack.  Only sniping between the two parties.  So what? (and it says the Jews were fibbing about starving)

But let's delve into this further, since you seem to want to explore further. The Arabs had been under constant attack by Jewish terrorists, the British reported it thus:

"Publicity has been given to the situation prevailing in the Old City of Jerusalem, and His Majesty’s Government and the Government of Palestine have been accused, _inter alia_, of allowing the Arabs to blockade the Old City of Jerusalem and to isolate some 1,800 Jewish inhabitants and to starve them out. The Commission will no doubt welcome the following account of how the situation in the Old City of Jerusalem has developed and how it has been dealt with.

*The facts are that on 13 December, bombs were thrown into Arab crowds immediately outside the Damascus Gate of the Old City by Jews passing in motor cars. In the explosions which followed seven Arabs were killed and fifty-four injured. These casualties included women and children. As a result of this outrage, credit for which was later claimed by the Igun Zvei Leumi, the Arabs set up road blocks outside the Old City to check the identity of passers-by.* These road blocks were cleared away by security forces. *On 29 December, the Irgun Zvei Leumi carried out an exactly similar indiscriminate bomb attack at the Damascus Gate, killing eleven and wounding thirty-two Arabs, many of whom were women and children. Two British policemen were also killed in or as a result of this outrage.* The Arab immediately re-established their road blocks at all entrances to the Old City. *These blocks were recognized by the Government as a reasonable measure of self-defence on the part of the Arabs having regard to the indiscriminate outrages carried by the Irgun Zvei Leumi, but arrangements were made for British police to be attached to them in a supervisory capacity. *Ordinary traffic of the Jews in and out of the Old City was, however, brought to an end and this led to an immediate reaction on the part of the Jews, who asserted that 1,800 members of their community inside the Old City were besieged, starved, and about to be massacred.

Throughout the whole period, however, there has been adequate military force within the Old City to protect the Jews and although sniping has taken place on both sides, there has been no question of a general attack by the Arabs. Food has been taken in to the Jews whenever required by strong military convoys and allegations that they have been starving are baseless."

A AC.21 SR.16 of 21 January 1948


----------



## Roudy (Jun 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Notice, even in that document he used, he avoided posting all the instances documenting the Arab attacks and intention to commit genocide on the Jews.  The document even calls the Jewish attacks REPRISALS, meaning, the Arabs attacked first, and the Jews responded.  This confirms that the Arabs were the attackers initially, until the situation became a cluster fuck of Arabs attacking and Jews counter attacking such that the British could NO LONGER determine who the attackers were. And that's exactly what the previous document says.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 27, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Stop mutilating the document liar.  Citing Jewish reprisals to Arab attacks. The Palesrinians  joined the Arab armies in attacking the Jews, and the Jews were attacking back. 

Throughout the whole period, however, there has been adequate military force within the Old City to protect the Jews and although sniping has taken place on both sides, *there has been no question of a general attack by the Arabs.* Food has been taken in to the Jews whenever required by strong military convoys and allegations that they have been starving are baseless.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 27, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Nothing is manipulated, it is just the text. 

It doesn't say anything of the sort Ruddy.  Making things up again in your own original form of prose.   You can't change the facts. In fact, the paragraph preceding it says again:

"In present circumstances the Jewish story that the Arabs are the attackers and the Jews the attacked is not tenable."


----------



## Roudy (Jun 27, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Meaning in the present circumstances, the Arabs aren't the only attackers, as it was in the past. It's not tenable. The Jews have also became the attackers, and are responding to the Arab attacks with their own counter attacks. 

So to conclude it was the Arab armies that forced the Palestinians to clear out while some Palestinians as we see in your documents started atacking the Jews internally.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 27, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Your document clearly says:  *THERE HAS BEEN NO QUESTION OF A GENERAL ATTACK BY ARABS.  *

Check mate. Deal with it


----------



## Roudy (Jun 27, 2015)

Have no noticed that everything this dumbass Monte posts, supports the fact that Arab armies threatened the Palestinians to leave.  And while most did, some stayed behind and started attacking the Jews from the inside.  

Thanks again, Monte.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 27, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Do you understand English?  It means that there has been no general Arab attack and goes on to say that there has been sniping between the parties. Sheesh. Try reading whole the statement or go take English lessons.

"although sniping has taken place on both sides, there has been no question of a general attack by the Arabs."


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 27, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...








 From your link freddy boy it shows that the arabs were the ones doing most of the killing


Total Arab Casualties................................................................................................................... 153



Total Jewish Casualties................................................................................................................ 966


----------



## Roudy (Jun 27, 2015)

ha ha ha. There has been no question of a general attack, means there is no question that the Arabs were engaged in a general attack on the Jews. 

There is no question you are a mentally ill liar. Ha ha ha.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 27, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Have no noticed that everything this dumbass Monte posts, supports the fact that Arab armies threatened the Palestinians to leave.  And while most did, some stayed behind and started attacking the Jews from the inside.
> 
> Thanks again, Monte.



Why don't you try to stick to the issues and instead of making things up, while asking for an audience to support your ridiculous interpretation of the English language.

You are just making things up.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Like I said, everything he posts shatters his own claims. But wait, Minte is now going to change the meaning of the phrase "there has been no question" means. Ha ha ha. It doesn't get better than this.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 27, 2015)

Roudy said:


> ha ha ha. There has been no question of a general attack, means there is no question that the Arabs were engaged in a general attack on the Jews.
> 
> There is no question you are a mentally ill liar. Ha ha ha.



Come on Ruddy. are you that incapable of understanding the English language, or are you playing dumb?

"although sniping has taken place on both sides, there has been no question of a general attack by the Arabs."

It means that although sniping has been taking place on both sides there is no question of a general attack by the Arabs.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 27, 2015)

Fact one: whenever Arabs threaten or attack Israel, the Arabs get their ass kicked.

Fact two: when in doubt, refer always to fact one.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 27, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



I guess that you really do have a reading comprehension problem.

"although sniping has taken place on both sides, there has been no question of a general attack by the Arabs."


----------



## montelatici (Jun 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Fact one: whenever Arabs threaten or attack Israel, the Arabs get their ass kicked.
> 
> Fact two: when in doubt, refer always to fact one.



Since the Jews were doing the attacking, I don't think it is germane to this particular discussion.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 27, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Have no noticed that everything this dumbass Monte posts, supports the fact that Arab armies threatened the Palestinians to leave.  And while most did, some stayed behind and started attacking the Jews from the inside.
> ...



There is no question that you are the one diverting from the issue.

There is no question that you are not only mutilating documents, BUT THE ENGLISH LANGUAGE AS WELL.

There is no question that you have yet again failed.

Now, what does "there is no question" mean here, asswipe?

Document: "There has been no question of a general attack by Arabs" 
Monte: "that means the Arabs weren't attacking!"


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 27, 2015)

montelatici said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Fact one: whenever Arabs threaten or attack Israel, the Arabs get their ass kicked.
> ...


Refer to Fact One, please.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 27, 2015)

montelatici said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Fact one: whenever Arabs threaten or attack Israel, the Arabs get their ass kicked.
> ...



No actually it states that the Arabs were attacking the Jews and even though they didn't succeed in committing genocide and starving the Jews, "there is no question of a general attack by Arabs". There is no other way to interpret that phrase, go get some psychological help your hate has driven you insane to the point that you can't even interpret basic English.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 27, 2015)

Jews defending themselves mens they were attacking Arabs.  Good.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 27, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



This is a perfect example of your feeble attempt at propaganda. The statement is:

*"although sniping has taken place on both sides, there has been no question of a general attack by the Arabs."*

It means what it says.  If the word "although" were not there, a person not proficient in English might misinterpret the statement to mean there was a general attack.  But the writer was British and was probably well educated, form Cambridge or Oxford, so he meant what was written.

As far as the Jews starving, not true as the British confirmed in the same section:

"
*"Food has been taken in to the Jews whenever required by strong military convoys and allegations that they have been starving are baseless.'*


----------



## Roudy (Jun 27, 2015)

There is no question that Monte posted a document that yet again backfired and demolished his claims. There is no question that Monte is having a mental breakdown. There is no question of a general attack by Arabs.

Monte: "Wait!  That means the Arabs were't attacking!" 

Ha ha ha. I'm tellin' you, you'd have to pay an arm and leg for this kind of comedy.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 27, 2015)

Hey Monte, didn't anybody ever tell you to stop digging when in a hole?

There is no question that Monte continues to dig.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 27, 2015)

Monte, the Arabs attacked and got their asses whipped.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 27, 2015)

Well Ruddy.  You can make things up all you want, and you can demonstrate for all that your command of the English language is wanting.  The comedy is that you are digging a deeper and deeper hole.   It is unbelievable that insist on clearly demonstrating you just don't understand English. But let's go further and read the two paragraphs.  

The British agree that the Arabs should put up roadblocks to defend themselves (a reasonable measure of self-defence) from the Jewish terrorists (Irgun) who had previously killed dozens of Arabs, including women and children. The Jews claim that the road blocks were to starve them out.  The British military have enough force to prevent it and they state that although there is sniping on both sides, there is no general attack by the Arabs, given the adequate size of the British forces.  And, the British indicate that :

_"Food has been taken in to the Jews whenever required by strong military convoys and allegations that they have been starving are baseless."
_
That's what the two paragraphs below state, in English.

_"These blocks were recognized by the Government as a reasonable measure of self-defence on the part of the Arabs having regard to the indiscriminate outrages carried by the Irgun Zvei Leumi, but arrangements were made for British police to be attached to them in a supervisory capacity. Ordinary traffic of the Jews in and out of the Old City was, however, brought to an end and this led to an immediate reaction on the part of the Jews, who asserted that 1,800 members of their community inside the Old City were besieged, starved, and about to be massacred.

Throughout the whole period, however, there has been adequate military force within the Old City to protect the Jews and although sniping has taken place on both sides, there has been no question of a general attack by the Arabs. Food has been taken in to the Jews whenever required by strong military convoys and allegations that they have been starving are baseless."_


----------



## montelatici (Jun 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Monte, the Arabs attacked and got their asses whipped.



The Christians and Muslims were attacked by the Jews and lost.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 27, 2015)

None of which explains why the Arabs attacked the Jews if all they were doing was maintaining road blocks (which meant they were attacking the Jews).

Fact one, Monte, Fact one.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> None of which explains why the Arabs attacked the Jews if all they were doing was maintaining road blocks (which meant they were attacking the Jews).
> 
> Fact one, Monte, Fact one.



Actually it is falsity no.1 by you. LOL

The British explained the reason clearly:

These blocks were recognized by the Government as a reasonable measure of self-defence on the part of the Arabs *having regard to the indiscriminate outrages carried by the Irgun Zvei Leumi, but arrangements were made for British police to be attached to them in a supervisory capacity. "

A AC.21 SR.16 of 21 January 1948*


----------



## Roudy (Jun 27, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Well Ruddy.  You can make things up all you want, and you can demonstrate for all that your command of the English language is wanting.  The comedy is that you are digging a deeper and deeper hole.   It is unbelievable that insist on clearly demonstrating you just don't understand English. But let's go further and read the two paragraphs.
> 
> The British agree that the Arabs should put up roadblocks to defend themselves (a reasonable measure of self-defence) from the Jewish terrorists (Irgun) who had previously killed dozens of Arabs, including women and children. The Jews claim that the road blocks were to starve them out.  The British military have enough force to prevent it and they state that although there is sniping on both sides, there is no general attack by the Arabs, given the adequate size of the British forces.  And, the British indicate that :
> 
> ...



Monte get a grip on yourself, the Arabs engaged in a coordinated all out attack from within, and without. They failed, and so did you. And stop posting documents that obliterate, demolish, and destroy your claims:


Mr. FLETCHER-COOKE (United Kingdom): The view held by the Government of Palestine is that the arrival of the Commission will be the signal for widespread attacks by the Arabs both on the Jews and on the members of the Commission itself. In addition, some sixty-two per cent of the present Government staff in Palestine are Arabs, and there is reason to believe that none of these will be willing or able to serve the Commission. *The Arabs* have made it quite clear and have told the Palestine Government that they do not propose to co-operate or to assist the Commission, and that, far from it, they *propose to attack* and impede its work in every possible way. We have no reason to suppose that they do not mean what they say.

And, further down....*"There has been no question of a general attack by Arabs"*

Monte: "2 + 2 = 5!"  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Art__Allm (Jun 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Once again this poll was RACIST and contained only two questions, both weighted against Israel in the extreme, which is why the BBC was forced to scrap the poll and issue an apology.
> 
> Use of this poll shows you to be a RACIST NAZI JEW HATER



Wow!

The entire world is "racist", only Zionists are good and innocent guys.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 27, 2015)

What does the Arabs not wanting to cooperate with and/or proposing to attack the UN Commission that wanted to to go to Palestine have to do with anything?  You are really something.

Repeating your feeble attempts at propaganda that only demonstrate your inadequacy with respect to the English language doesn't change the facts.

Yes, the British reported that because there was adequate military force within the Old City there was ionly sniping and no general attack by the Arabs.

They stated that:

"Throughout the whole period, however, there has been adequate military force within the Old City to protect the Jews and *although sniping has taken place on both sides, there has been no question of a general attack *by the Arabs. Food has been taken in to the Jews whenever required by strong military convoys and allegations that they have been starving are baseless."


A AC.21 SR.16 of 21 January 1948


----------



## Roudy (Jun 27, 2015)

So in the best because senario by Monte, both sides were attacking each other.  There is no evidence of Jews evicting Palestinians en mass, as we know that it was a historical fact that 7 Arab nations attacked the newly formed Jewish state without any provocation whatsoever, other than religious hatred. 

Again Monte's document betrays all his claims:


It is considered desirable to emphasize the following points:




 The role of the Security Force in Palestine is to protect life and property without discrimination so long as the Mandate lasts, and in particular British security forces have protected Jews against *Arab attacks in the Huleh, at Kfaretzion, Shaframr and Beit Safafa.*


The Arab Higher Committee in Palestine has been endeavouring to curb Arab violence and is co-operating with the Government of Palestine to this end. *It is, however, reported that Palestinian Arabs are now returning after completion of their training in Syria, and the police who engaged a large party of Arabs attacking Jews at Shafr Amr report that its discipline and tactics were far in advance of anything yet encountered.*

So yes, the Arabs internally started joining their brethren outside in committing genocide on the Jews.  They failed.  The Palestinians got what they deserved.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 27, 2015)

montelatici said:


> What does the Arabs not wanting to cooperate with and/or proposing to attack the UN Commission that wanted to to go to Palestine have to do with anything?  You are really something.
> 
> Repeating your feeble attempts at propaganda that only demonstrate your inadequacy with respect to the English language doesn't change the facts.
> 
> ...



Yeah, they were defending a general attack by the Arabs who were also trying to starve the Jews.

So, at best your claim is that both sides were attacking each other.

Epic fail.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 27, 2015)

The Arabs clearly attacked the Jews at 7 to 1 odds with better equipment and got their asses handed to them.

Fact One, Monte.


----------



## Art__Allm (Jun 27, 2015)

Roudy said:


> You and your fellow terrorist worshipers ...



Israel was created by terror, many prominent Israeli leaders were members of terrorist bands.

And these guys are today worshipped in Israel.

In fact, even Zionist terrorists who planned to kill Americans and blame this on Arabs, are today worshipped in Israel.



> The *Lavon Affair* refers to a failed Israelicovert operation, code named*Operation Susannah*, conducted in Egypt in the Summer of 1954. As part of the false flag operation,[1] a group of Egyptian Jews were recruited by Israeli military intelligence to plant bombs inside Egyptian, American and British-owned civilian targets, cinemas, libraries and American educational centers.
> 
> On March 30, 2005* Israel publicly honored the surviving operatives,* and President Moshe Katsav presented each with a certificate of appreciation for their efforts on behalf of the state, ending decades of official denial by Israel.[3]
> 
> Lavon Affair - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia



As we see, Israel publicly honoured terrorists who tried to kill Americans!!!


The attack on USS liberty was another planned "false flag", that did not work out, in this attack Zionists killed 34 Americans.

USS Liberty incident - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

What was the reaction of the USA?

Well, American taxpayers had to send even more money to Israel!!!

That is basic knowledge about the history of Israel.

And it is understandable that after the bestialities of Zinists in Deir Yassin the Arab leaders had to warn the civilians. It is understandable that civilians can temporary leave the places of potential bestialities, but that does not mean that they lose the right to return to their homes.

Can you get my drift?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 27, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Once again this poll was RACIST and contained only two questions, both weighted against Israel in the extreme, which is why the BBC was forced to scrap the poll and issue an apology.
> ...



Zionists are the good guys and Islamists are the barbaric animals practicing supremacism and savagery. Correct.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 27, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > You and your fellow terrorist worshipers ...
> ...



Go check your drift in the beastialities committed by Muslims in the Hebron massacre and many more before and after until the Jews formed bands to protect themselves from the Islamic savages.

Arab armies threatened the Palestinians to leave in advance of an impending attack.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 27, 2015)

Roudy said:


> So in the best because senario by Monte, both sides were attacking each other.  There is no evidence of Jews evicting Palestinians en mass, as we know that it was a historical fact that 7 Arab nations attacked the newly formed Jewish state without any provocation whatsoever, other than religious hatred.
> 
> Again Monte's document betrays all his claims:
> 
> ...



You forgot the middle part:

It is considered desirable to emphasize the following points:




(a) The role of the Security Force in Palestine is to protect life and property without discrimination so long as the Mandate lasts, and in particular British security forces have protected Jews against Arab attacks in the Huleh, at Kfaretzion, Shaframr and Beit Safafa.

* (b) Jewish dissidents are still attacking-British army and police personnel.*

* (c) As regards the Hagana, the provocative, ruthless and aggressive character *of its reprisals policy must be stressed and for this reason alone (apart from others) it could not be recognized by the Government of Palestine as a legal defence force. *Moreover, it is difficult to see how this body could ever become a national militia for the Jewish State unless that State contemplates racial discrimination so as to exclude its four hundred thousand Arabs from participation in the Security forces of the State.*

(d) The Arab Higher Committee in Palestine has been endeavouring to curb Arab violence and is co-operating with the Government of Palestine to this end. It is, however, reported that Palestinian Arabs are now returning after completion of their training in Syria, and the police who engaged a large party of Arabs attacking Jews at Shafr Amr report that its discipline and tactics were far in advance of anything yet encountered.

(e) In the Tel Aviv-Petah Tikvah area from which, as stated above, British and Arab police have already been withdrawn, the Mishear force which the Jewish Agency undertook to establish early in December is still not in being; the Arab municipal police force in Jaffa is working well. The following is a list of the more important incidents reported during the past few days. These are situation reports:


----------



## montelatici (Jun 27, 2015)

At the end of the day, it is the Christians and Muslims that are defending themselves from invasion and colonization by European Jews. Britain, the League of Nations and the United Nations are all to blame for all the violence and deaths resulting from the absurd idea to transfer Europeans to create a colony in the Middle East.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 27, 2015)

Actually not.  But please keep posting your mutilated documents and lies.

Christians are under threat by Muslims, not Jews, asshole.  Nobody's buying your baloney.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 27, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Actually not.  But please keep posting your mutilated documents and lies.
> 
> Christians are under threat by Muslims, not Jews, asshole.  Nobody's buying your baloney.



Quit lying.  The text that is cut and pasted is the exact text of the document.   You use the same text and recut and paste it.  The only problem is that you do not actually comprehend what is written.  

Christians are under threat by Jews in Palestine and Muslims, and Hindus by the way,  elsewhere.  The European Jews dispossessed the Christian and Muslim Palestinians when they implemented their colonial project in Palestine.  This forum is for the Israel Palestine issue, not the other parts of the Middle East.  Their is another forum addressing the Middle East in general.


----------



## SAYIT (Jun 27, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > So in the best because senario by Monte, both sides were attacking each other.  There is no evidence of Jews evicting Palestinians en mass, as we know that it was a historical fact that 7 Arab nations attacked the newly formed Jewish state without any provocation whatsoever, other than religious hatred.
> ...



You forgot the most revealing part:

"The Government of Palestine fear that strife in Palestine will be greatly intensified when the Mandate is terminated and that the international status of the United Nations Commission will mean little or nothing to *the Arabs in Palestine, to whom the killing of Jews now transcends all other considerations*."


----------



## SAYIT (Jun 27, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > You and your fellow terrorist worshipers ...
> ...



Yup ... you're a raging idiot. I get it.


----------



## SAYIT (Jun 27, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Christians are under threat by Jews in Palestine and Muslims, and Hindus by the way,  elsewhere...



I'm not clear on what that gibberish is supposed to mean but I am certain that if you are breathing, you are lying (and I mean that with all due respect).


----------



## Roudy (Jun 27, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Actually not.  But please keep posting your mutilated documents and lies.
> ...



Whereas you have nothing but "the two sides were attacking each other" AT BEST, there are historical records indicating the Arab leaders threatened the Palestinians to leave.  The Arab attack in the nascent Jewish state is a matter of historical fact.  By the way it wasn't the Christians attacking the Jews it was the Muslims.  All internal attacks were led by the Nazi Mufti of Palestinian who not only instigated attacks on Jews but managed to slaughter thousands of Christians.

Your hero and great lover of "Christians", just a Jew hating scum like you:

Hitler s Mufti Catholic Answers

Revered in some circles today as one of the fathers of modern radical Islam, al-Husseini has been the subject of a number of modern studies. Scholars such as David Dalin, John Rothmann, Chuck Morse, and others have courageously brought al-Husseini’s actions to light. *"Hitler’s Mufti," as many have called him, had a direct hand in some of the darkest moments of the Holocaust, the slaughter of tens of thousands of Christians, and the formation of some of the most hate-filled generations of modern history. Al-Husseini is a testament to the way that evil finds evil.*

An ardent anti-Semite who hated Jews with a deep fervor, he first came to the attention of the British in 1920 when *he organized riots against Jews. Charged with inciting violence that left five Jews dead and another 211 injured, he fled to Syria and was sentenced in absentia to 10 years’ imprisonment.*

....so you see, the Nazi Mufti started the attacks and terror agains the Jews, and plotted with the neighboring Arabs to commit genocide in the Jewish state.  He also killed tens of thousands of Christians, and claimed that he would slaughtered every single Christian in the holy land, he was dine with the Jews.  You're no defender of Christians. You just an anti Semitic scumbag.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 27, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yeah, Monte's response was, "do you blame them for wanting all the Jews dead?"  In true Islamonazi fashion. 

Like I said Monte the document mutilator always cuts out parts of the document that totally demolish his claims. He thinks everybody is as stupid as he is and won't catch him doing it, even though he gets humiliated EVERY SINGLE TIME. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 27, 2015)

Here's what the Muslims would have done with the Christisns once they were successful in slaughtering all the Jews in their own holy land:

After Saturday comes Sunday

According to a publication by the American Foreign Policy Council, the proverb in the form ‘After Saturday, Sunday’, was brandished as a popular slogan among supporters of Haj Amin al-Husseini’s faction during the 1936–39 Arab revolt in Palestine. The message is reported to have meant that once the Jews had been driven out, the Christians would be expelled.


----------



## SAYIT (Jun 27, 2015)

Roudy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



"People" like Monte don't care about those who can spot his propaganda for the mendacious BS it is. His agenda is exactly that of his Nazi forebears and depends neither on truth or facts. He is selling hate and one buyer is all he needs to feel successful.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 28, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...







 Then start posting the full context and not just the small parts that support your POV


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 28, 2015)

Roudy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 To stop getting humiliated he puts you on ignore thinking that he has stopped others from reading your posts.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 28, 2015)

Roudy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 To stop getting humiliated he puts you on ignore thinking that he has stopped others from reading your posts.


----------



## rylah (Jun 28, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Here's what the Muslims would have done with the Christisns once they were successful in slaughtering all the Jews in their own holy land:
> 
> After Saturday comes Sunday
> 
> According to a publication by the American Foreign Policy Council, the proverb in the form ‘After Saturday, Sunday’, was brandished as a popular slogan among supporters of Haj Amin al-Husseini’s faction during the 1936–39 Arab revolt in Palestine. The message is reported to have meant that once the Jews had been driven out, the Christians would be expelled.




Thanks for digging into it, but I think "expelled" is too soft and naive here.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 28, 2015)

rylah said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what the Muslims would have done with the Christisns once they were successful in slaughtering all the Jews in their own holy land:
> ...



The Palestinian Nazi Mufti actually did manage to kill tens of thousands of Christians and, whatever genocidal intentions he had for the Jews in their holy land and throughout the Middle East would be shifted to the Christians once all the Jews were exterminated.  As we can see today, the Mufti's ideological descendants such  as Hamas, ISIS, Al Queda, Al Shabab, Muslim Brotherhood aren't doing such a bad job ridding the world of Christians.

Bottom line is Christians should be grateful that the Jews succeeded in repelling the Arab Muslim attack.  Had the Arabs succeeded, all signs of Judaism and Christianty in the holy land would have been eliminated.


----------



## Art__Allm (Jun 28, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Zionists are the good guys and Islamists are the barbaric animals practicing supremacism and savagery. Correct.



What are you talking about?
What has the BBC poll to do with Islam?
It seems that you have a very strong fixation on Islam and Muslims, this may be a symptom of a obsessive–compulsive disorder.



> More than 26,000 people were surveyed internationally for the poll.
> ...
> Germany came out top, with 59% rating it positively. Iran was once again the most negatively viewed.
> ...
> ...



As we see, most countries that took part in this poll were not Muslim countries at all.

Despite the Zionist domination of western Media, despite the constant denigration of Germany and white washing of the crimes, committed by Zionists, most people in the world love Germans and Germany more, than Israel and the Zionists.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 28, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Zionists are the good guys and Islamists are the barbaric animals practicing supremacism and savagery. Correct.
> ...







 Then why wont you post the questions used in this poll that resulted in some senior figures getting their marching orders


----------



## rylah (Jun 28, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Zionists are the good guys and Islamists are the barbaric animals practicing supremacism and savagery. Correct.
> ...



It has to do with cars, beer and football.
Not so many masses are exposed to knowledge of science ad technology.
As they're clueless to how much Israeli medicine they enjoy.

Never thought that being liked by a majority was a sign of genius or righteousness quiet the opposite.


----------



## Art__Allm (Jun 28, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> His agenda is exactly that of his Nazi ...



The usual old "playing the Nazi card."

You have to attack the arguments and facts, not the person that points out these facts.

If you attack somebody personally, you do not disprove that the arguments, made by this person, are wrong.

Can you get my drift?

Reductio ad Hitlerum - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Art__Allm (Jun 28, 2015)

rylah said:


> It has to do with cars, beer and football.
> Not so many masses are exposed to knowledge of science ad technology.
> As they're clueless to how much Israeli medicine they enjoy.



Do you really believe that Israel is a nation that contributes to science and technology?

That is not true, the Israeli infrastructure was build by German know-how. Israel is good in stealing know-how, but do not exaggerate the abilities of a country with an average IQ way below the European IQ.

They have removed the information from the English Wiki, but you can still find the average IQ of Israelis on the French wiki page.

In Israel it is about 94, the same as in Romania. 

In Germany it is about 102.

If you exclude the migrants in Israel who got their education outside of Israel, then the average IQ of Israelis would be even lower.


IQ and the Wealth of Nations Wikip dia




rylah said:


> Never thought that being liked by a majority was a sign of genius or righteousness quiet the opposite.



Well, any underdeveloped and despotic county believes that it is the most important country in the world.

But who cares?


----------



## Art__Allm (Jun 28, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Then why wont you post the questions used in this poll that resulted in some senior figures getting their marching orders



Why do I have to do this?
What is your point?

Are the questions "anti-Jewish"?


----------



## rylah (Jun 28, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > It has to do with cars, beer and football.
> ...




Interesting were the IQ of balestininas combine in he overall Israeli Iq?

But never mind check those:
http://www.ricor.com/Index.asp?ArticleID=145&CategoryID=78&Page=1
About Intel
http://www.elbitsystems.com/elbitmain/area-in2.asp?parent=6&num=234&num2=234
http://www.primesense.com/
SanDisk Global Leader in Flash Memory Storage Solutions




Given Imaging - Expanding the Scope of GI
Drip irrigation system Micro irrigation - Netafim
Ormat Technologies Inc. Technology
Solar window is green game-changer ISRAEL21c





http://www.hazera.co.il/heb2009/subsidiaries.asp?areaID=1
Babysense Infant Monitor Baby Breathing and Movement Sensor Monitor 
http://www.epilady.co.il/eng/htmls/home.aspx
http://www.leviathanenergyinc.com/
RB-DOORS INNOVATIVE SECURITY
http://www.tacount.com/TACount.html
http://www.kinrot.com/index.aspx?id=3365&itemID=2399
default
http://www.rosettagreen.com/





http://www.biu.ac.il/birnd/pdf/Abstract-Optical_Microphone-Zalevsky.pdf
Elya Recycling developed green technologies for recycled plastic bag green and eco friendly material 
http://www.likeafish.biz/
Home Sleep Testing Itamar Medical
Zenith Solar
Decell Technologies-Road Traffic Information
http://www.nds.com/Content_and_Service_Protection/VideoGuard_CA/
http://h10088.www1.hp.com/cda/gap/display/main/index.jsp?zn=gap&cp=20000-13698-16021_4041_100
Cubital




The Zomet Institute
Early Detection of Patient Deterioration Pressure Ulcers Patient Falls EarlySense
Home Tour Engine
Heliofocus
Biocatalysts for biodiesel Enzymatic biodiesel Fatty acid ethyl ester immobilized biocatalysts - Transbiodiesel
http://faculty.biu.ac.il/~gariniy/nanoisrael09/TPM3d.pdf
Energy Management Solutions Panoramic Power

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
AND THAT'S JUST RECENTLY


----------



## rylah (Jun 28, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > It has to do with cars, beer and football.
> ...




Interesting were the IQ of balestininas combine in he overall Israeli Iq?

But never mind check those:
http://www.ricor.com/Index.asp?ArticleID=145&CategoryID=78&Page=1
About Intel
http://www.elbitsystems.com/elbitmain/area-in2.asp?parent=6&num=234&num2=234
http://www.primesense.com/
SanDisk Global Leader in Flash Memory Storage Solutions




Given Imaging - Expanding the Scope of GI
Drip irrigation system Micro irrigation - Netafim
Ormat Technologies Inc. Technology
Solar window is green game-changer ISRAEL21c





http://www.hazera.co.il/heb2009/subsidiaries.asp?areaID=1
Babysense Infant Monitor Baby Breathing and Movement Sensor Monitor 
http://www.epilady.co.il/eng/htmls/home.aspx
http://www.leviathanenergyinc.com/
RB-DOORS INNOVATIVE SECURITY
http://www.tacount.com/TACount.html
http://www.kinrot.com/index.aspx?id=3365&itemID=2399
default
http://www.rosettagreen.com/





http://www.biu.ac.il/birnd/pdf/Abstract-Optical_Microphone-Zalevsky.pdf
Elya Recycling developed green technologies for recycled plastic bag green and eco friendly material 
http://www.likeafish.biz/
Home Sleep Testing Itamar Medical
Zenith Solar
Decell Technologies-Road Traffic Information
http://www.nds.com/Content_and_Service_Protection/VideoGuard_CA/
HP large-format commercial and industrial printers and presses HP Official Site
Cubital




The Zomet Institute
Early Detection of Patient Deterioration Pressure Ulcers Patient Falls EarlySense
Home Tour Engine
Heliofocus
Biocatalysts for biodiesel Enzymatic biodiesel Fatty acid ethyl ester immobilized biocatalysts - Transbiodiesel
http://faculty.biu.ac.il/~gariniy/nanoisrael09/TPM3d.pdf
Energy Management Solutions Panoramic Power

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
AND THAT'S JUST RECENTLY


----------



## SAYIT (Jun 28, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> The usual old "playing the Nazi card." ...Can you get my drift?



If it talks like a Nazi and goosesteps like a Nazi it's probably a Nazi.
Can you get _my_ drift, Adolph?


----------



## aris2chat (Jun 28, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > It has to do with cars, beer and football.
> ...



german know how?  not british?  not french?  not other parts of the west or Ottoman?
It was all german?
Thank you pre and post nazi germany.  Nazis get no thank as they imprisoned and massacre most of the European jewish population.   They were one of the main reasons the jews were in need for their own state to protect the jews, but the presence of the jewish migration to their homeland was in place a century before the nazis.  They had been returning off and on since the 3rd C.
Just think, most of that german technology might well have begun by german jews.


Germany really????
WOW!


----------



## Roudy (Jun 28, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > It has to do with cars, beer and football.
> ...



Fart_All_Nazi: "*...the Israeli infrastructure was build by German know-how..."




*

*Fart_All: "Israel is good in stealing know-how, but do not exaggerate the abilities of a country with an average IQ way below the European IQ."






Fart_All: "...the average IQ of Israelis would be even lower."




*


----------



## Roudy (Jun 28, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > The usual old "playing the Nazi card." ...Can you get my drift?
> ...


If it talks like a Nazi, looks like a Nazi, and smells like a Nazi then you better not step on it, you'll get shit on the bottom of your shoes.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 28, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Zionists are the good guys and Islamists are the barbaric animals practicing supremacism and savagery. Correct.
> ...



Hey Fart_All, ha Nazi boy,  in case you were wondering the topic of this thread isn't "world opinion of Israel". It's about the fact that Arabs threatened the Palestinians in 1948 to clear prior to their attack.  Most did and some dpstsyed behind and starting attacking the Jews from within. 

True story. 

 Speaking of polls do you have the poll that shows European distrust and dislike of Muslims and Islam is at record highs, much higher than the bullshit irrelevant old propaganda you just posted?


----------



## SAYIT (Jun 28, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Do you really believe that Israel is a nation that contributes to science and technology?
> ...



Yanno, the poor guy posts really stupid shit and then wonders why anyone would find him to be more than a bit Nazi-ish.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jun 28, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > It has to do with cars, beer and football.
> ...



Germany has been discredited ever since WW2.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 28, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...



"Joooos are inferior to the pure European Aryan race!"  

Gee where did we hear that one before?!

For years before Adolf Hitler became chancellor of Germany, he was obsessed with ideas about race. In his speeches and writings, Hitler spread his beliefs in racial "purity" and in the superiority of the "Germanic race"—what he called an Aryan "master race."


----------



## theliq (Jun 28, 2015)

Roudy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


THIS IS THE MOST BANAL OF THREADS>>>>>>>I SUGGEST THAT WE STOP LOWERING OUR STANDARDS AND REFRAIN FROM REPLYING TO ANYMORE POSTS.

PALESTINIANS ARE ABOVE THIS TYPE OF BULLSHIT DROSS.....Roudy you are so Shameful in your inexcusable attempt at re-writing of History,considering you are now trying to say that Zionist Trash didn't Slaughter,Maim and try to Eliminate the Palestinians but other Arabs did..in 1948,actually before and after this period.

Your indoctrination of Zionism has left you with permanent Brain Damage..........steve


----------



## theliq (Jun 28, 2015)

Roudy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


He did indeed..yet he was part Jew on his maternal side..........like the last Iranian President who detested Israel and Jews...Was infact himself a Jew....these crazy people are just that


----------



## theliq (Jun 28, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


So has Israel,since the Assination of Prime Minister Rabin...so your motely point IS???????????????????


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 29, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > His agenda is exactly that of his Nazi ...
> ...







 Want to bet, you show a persons thought processes are clouded by their POV and you automatically show their arguments are false. So if you follow the Nazi ideology and post arguments accordingly then showing your posts are wrong shows your ideology is wrong and vice versa


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 29, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > It has to do with cars, beer and football.
> ...






 And how does this prove anything in reality when the Israeli's have the largest pro rata rate of Nobel prize winners in the world. That in itself shows that the brains are in Israel when you look at the very poor turnout of Islamic Nobel prize winners. If you are going to compare intelligence at least use a quantative and qualative means of doing so, and not rely on a twisted right wing neo Nazi white supremacist source for your information


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 29, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Then why wont you post the questions used in this poll that resulted in some senior figures getting their marching orders
> ...







Why do you think I am asking, I have dealt with this poll before and the bumbling idiots that link to it. It is anti Jewish and racially motivated as there are just two questions asked and both mention Israel as one of the only possible answers. Is this why you are obfuscating about posting the full details of the poll.

Much easier to have you yourself show that you are relying on an anti semitic poll to prove a non existent point than for me to show that you are being a NAZI RACIST


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 29, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...







 Then don't forget the numbers of German scientists secreted away from Germany after WW2 by the Russians and Americans to work on their weapons technology and space travel. Rather than lose the "brains" they kidnapped and reported as dead the scientists working on Hitlers schemes.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 29, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...








 What he does not understand is uneducated and genetically corrupted migrants in large numbers lower the average, so the 20% to 30% of muslims reduce the average figures by 20% to 30% . This put's the true figure around the 130 to 140 IQ region. Once again showing that art is the one with the miniscule IQ


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 29, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...







 The evidence points to that so until you can come up with incontrovertible proof this will stand as the benchmark.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 29, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Nah.  Just posting the truth about the fact that  in 1948, it was the Arab armies that threatened the Palestinians to get out of the way, and therefore causing the refugee crisis.  It's fun watching a terrorist ass licker having a hissyfit when confronted with the truth.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 29, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Islamist from down under speaking from down under his butt:

* "...he (Hitler) was part Jew on his maternal side..........like the last Iranian President who detested Israel and Jews...Was infact himself a Jew" *


----------



## Art__Allm (Jun 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Interesting were the IQ of balestininas combine in he overall Israeli Iq?



Well, the IQ of Ethiopian Jews is lower than the IQ of Palestinians, the IQ of oriental Semitic Jews is on the same level as the IQ of other Semites.

The IQ of white European Jews (the descendants of Slavs and Khazars), who got their education in Europe, USA or Russia, is on the same level as the IQ of other Europeans.


The Orthodox Jews in Israel have probably the lowest IQ, because they reject the European education, they are as backward, as the Taliban.
And these guys have the highest birth rate in Israel!!!

 


What to Europe, well, we have a lot of non- European migrants, that is why the IQ of European countries is sinking.

BUT, nevertheless, the IQ of European countries is still way higher than the IQ of Israelis.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 29, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting were the IQ of balestininas combine in he overall Israeli Iq?
> ...







 Can you prove the ficticous Khazars ever existed, when you fail you can take them out the equation. But how many Nobel peace prize winners have there been that were born muslim, compared to the numbers of Jews ?


----------



## SAYIT (Jun 29, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ...In his speeches and writings, Hitler spread his beliefs in racial "purity" and in the superiority of the "Germanic race"—what he called an Aryan "master race."
> ...



Neither Hitler nor Ahmadinejad were Jewish. You buy into silly rumors, propaganda and innuendo because you are weak minded and drven by your unrelenting hate for "crazy" Joooz. There can be no other reasons.


----------



## SAYIT (Jun 29, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Hate for Joooz has clearly driven him batshit crazy (or perhaps his lunacy drives his hate). In either event thelick is a goner.


----------



## SAYIT (Jun 29, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Well, the IQ of Ethiopian Jews is lower than the IQ of Palestinians, the IQ of oriental Semitic Jews is on the same level as the IQ of other Semites...
> The Orthodox Jews in Israel have probably the lowest IQ...
> BUT, nevertheless, the IQ of European countries is still way higher than the IQ of Israelis.



One need not wonder what drives "people" like A_A to research such useless information. It's obvious.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 29, 2015)

"LONDON – MI6, Britain’s Secret Intelligence Service, has established that the greatest living Holocaust denier, Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, comes from a Jewish family whose genetic line stretches back hundreds of years and whose members came to Iran when Cyrus the Great liberated them from slavery in Babylon in 593 B.C......
Family members worshiped at the synagogue in Aradan, a small country town where they were known as “Sabourjian” – a Jewish surname meaning cloth weaver.

The 52-year-old Iranian president was born in a small house above the family cloth-weaving workshop where he was introduced to the tenets of the faith. They baked their bread for Sabbath, and celebrated all the Jewish festivals.




Read more at MI6 confirms Ahmadinejad s Jewish roots

"Report: Ahmadinejad has Jewish roots"

"A photograph of Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad holding up his identity card during elections in March 2008 "clearly shows his family has Jewish roots," London's Daily Telegraph reported on Saturday.

According to the report, a close-up of the document reveals that the Iranian leader, who has described the Nazi Holocaust of European Jewry as a "myth," was previously known as Sabourjian – a Jewish name meaning cloth weaver.....
The Telegraph said the short note scrawled on the card suggests that his family changed its name to Ahmadinejad when they converted to embrace Islam after his birth.



The Sabourjians, according to the report, traditionally hail from Aradan, Ahmadinejad's birthplace, and the name derives from "weaver of the Sabour", the name for the Jewish Tallit shawl in Persia.

The name is even on the list of reserved names for Iranian Jews compiled by Iran's Ministry of the Interior, said the Telegraph's report, which also quoted experts as saying that Ahmadinejad's attacks on Jews could be an overcompensation to hide his past.

Report Ahmadinejad has Jewish roots - Israel News Ynetnews

"*Ahmadinejad Rants to Hide His Jewish Roots


the president hides his Jewish roots by attacking Israeland the Jews, and by expressing strong Muslim religious beliefs.

A record of the name change still appears on the president’s ID card, however, says Khazali. His old name was Saburjian, and he hails from the Aradan region of Iran. The accusations appear in an article Khazali wrote entitled, “The Jews in Iran.” He says the time has come to “reveal the truth” about the Jews’ role in Iran.

Ahmadinejad's relatives once told the British paper "The Guardian" that the family had changed its name for "a mixture of religious and economic reasons."

Ahmadinejad Has Jewish Roots - Jewish World - News - Arutz Sheva


*


----------



## SAYIT (Jun 29, 2015)

montelatici said:


> *Ahmadinejad Has Jewish Roots - Jewish World - News - Arutz Sheva*



Pretty much everyone has "Jewish Roots." Now post proof that he is Jewish and while you are at it, post proof that Hitler (and Stalin, and Pol Pot and Genghis Kahn) was Jewish. Frankly, anyone who believes that Iranians would elect a Jewish president needs to get his meds adjusted.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 29, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting were the IQ of balestininas combine in he overall Israeli Iq?
> ...



Actually your data is wrong on almost all counts. I suggest you use a source other than Nazi websites such as stormfront.  However, this thread isn't about Jewish IQ verses others, it's about Arab armies threatening the Palestinians to clear out in 1948. You have any evidence that it did not happen, put it up.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 29, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > *Ahmadinejad Has Jewish Roots - Jewish World - News - Arutz Sheva*
> ...



Why should I post proof about anyone of the other people you mention?  Do you believe they were Jewish?  I don't.  I just posted the links to articles that claim that Ahmadiinejad's family, recently, was Jewish.

Iranian Jews seem proud to be Iranian, so I don't get your point.  But then, are these Jews lying? You tell me.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 29, 2015)

montelatici said:


> "LONDON – MI6, Britain’s Secret Intelligence Service, has established that the greatest living Holocaust denier, Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, comes from a Jewish family whose genetic line stretches back hundreds of years and whose members came to Iran when Cyrus the Great liberated them from slavery in Babylon in 593 B.C......
> Family members worshiped at the synagogue in Aradan, a small country town where they were known as “Sabourjian” – a Jewish surname meaning cloth weaver.
> 
> The 52-year-old Iranian president was born in a small house above the family cloth-weaving workshop where he was introduced to the tenets of the faith. They baked their bread for Sabbath, and celebrated all the Jewish festivals.
> ...



But but but but I thought you told us that Middle Eastern Jews all came from Iberia and were European ANYHOW?  And yet here you are contradicting yourself, in other attempt to divert the thread from the topic. 

"Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, comes from a Jewish family whose genetic line stretches back hundreds of years and *whose members came to Iran when Cyrus the Great liberated them from slavery in Babylon in 593 B.C.....".*

*Ha ha ha. It doesn't get any better. *


----------



## montelatici (Jun 29, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...




How about Photius?

*Rank 
--------* *Country 
-----------------------* *% 
-------------*
1 Singapore 108
2 South Korea 106
3 Japan 105
4 Italy 102
5 Iceland 101
5 Mongolia 101
6 Switzerland 101
7 Austria 100
7 China 100
7 Luxembourg 100
7 Netherlands 100
7 Norway 100
7 United Kingdom 100
8 Belgium 99
8 Canada 99
8 Estonia 99
8 Finland 99
8 Germany 99
8 New Zealand 99
8 Poland 99
8 Sweden 99
9 Andorra 98
9 Australia 98
9 Czech Republic 98
9 Denmark 98
9 France 98
9 Hungary 98
9 Latvia 98
9 Spain 98
9 United States 98
10 Belarus 97
10 Malta 97
10 Russia 9
10 Ukraine 97
11 Moldova 96
11 Slovakia 96
11 Slovenia 96
11 Uruguay 96
12 Israel 95

National IQ Scores - Country Rankings


----------



## Roudy (Jun 29, 2015)

montelatici said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Topic of the thread isn't the Iranain president's heritage.  He is a devout Muslim and was raised as such. Besides Iran isn't run by its president its run by the supreme leader Ayatollah Khamenei.  What next, he's Jewish too?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 29, 2015)

montelatici said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...








 What would you say with a gun at your head.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 29, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...



how about you stick to the subject and stop posting bullshit and incorrect IQ lists?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 29, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the IQ of Ethiopian Jews is lower than the IQ of Palestinians, the IQ of oriental Semitic Jews is on the same level as the IQ of other Semites...
> ...



Comes from hanging around too many neo Nazi / white supremacist sites.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 29, 2015)

*Let's get back on topic guys - refer to Post #1 if you are confused.*


----------



## Roudy (Jun 29, 2015)

Does anybody have any evidence that these events didn't happen?

"Morris, the historian who documented instances where Palestinians were expelled, also found that Arab leaders encouraged their brethren to leave. Starting in December 1947, he said, “Arab officers ordered the complete evacuation of specific villages in certain areas, lest their inhabitants ‘treacherously’ acquiesce in Israeli rule or hamper Arab military deployments.” He concluded, “There can be no exaggerating the importance of these early Arab-initiated evacuations in the demoralization, and eventual exodus, of the remaining rural and urban populations” (Benny Morris, The Birth of the Palestinian Refugee Problem Revisited, MA: Cambridge University Press, 2004, p. 590.)

The Arab National Committee in Jerusalem, following the March 8, 1948, instructions of the Arab Higher Committee, ordered women, children and the elderly in various parts of Jerusalem to leave their homes: “Any opposition to this order... is an obstacle to the holy war... and will hamper the operations of the fighters in these districts.” The Arab Higher Committee also ordered the evacuation of “several dozen villages, as well as the removal of dependents from dozens more” in April-July 1948. “The invading Arab armies also occasionally ordered whole villages to depart, so as not to be in their way” (Middle Eastern Studies, January 1986; See also Morris, pp. 263 & 590-592).

Morris also said that in early May units of the Arab Legion ordered the evacuation of all women and children from the town of Beisan. The Arab Liberation Army was also reported to have ordered the evacuation of another village south of Haifa. The departure of the women and children, Morris says, “tended to sap the morale of the menfolk who were left behind to guard the homes and fields, contributing ultimately to the final evacuation of villages. Such two-tier evacuation — women and children first, the men following weeks later — occurred in Qumiya in the Jezreel Valley, among the Awarna bedouin in Haifa Bay and in various other places.”


----------



## montelatici (Jun 29, 2015)

No, that is absolutely true.  On a few occasions Arab leadership wanted to get women and children out of harm's way.  Just to complete Morris's analysis:

"In the opening pages of “The Birth of the Palestinian Refugee Problem”, Benny Morris offers the outlines of an overall answer: using a map that shows the 369 Arab towns and villages in Israel (within its 1949 borders), he lists, area by area, the reasons for the departure of the local population (9). In 45 cases he admits that he does not know. The inhabitants of the other 228 localities left under attack by Jewish troops, and in 41 cases they were expelled by military force. In 90 other localities, the Palestinians were in a state of panic following the fall of a neighbouring town or village, or for fear of an enemy attack, or because of rumours circulated by the Jewish army - particularly after the 9 April 1948 massacre of 250 inhabitants of Deir Yassin, where the news of the killings swept the country like wildfire.

*By contrast, he found only six cases of departures at the instigation of local Arab authorities.* “There is no evidence to show that the Arab states and the AHC wanted a mass exodus or issued blanket orders or appeals to the Palestinians to flee their homes (though in certain areas the inhabitants of specific villages were ordered by Arab commanders or the AHC to leave, mainly for strategic reasons).” ("The Birth of the Palestinian Refugee Problem", p. 129). On the contrary, anyone who fled was actually threatened with “severe punishment”. As for the broadcasts by Arab radio stations allegedly calling on people to flee, a detailed listening to recordings of their programmes of that period shows that the claims were invented for pure propaganda."

The expulsion of the Palestinians re-examined - Le Monde diplomatique - English edition


----------



## aris2chat (Jun 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



>>Arab sources do not mention Khazars as Jews, and contemporary Jewish responsa show no trace of Khazarian Jews<<


----------



## Roudy (Jun 29, 2015)

So what happened was that the Arabs caused the refugee crisis by attacking the nascent state of Israel, and are now trying to rewrite the history of their crime.

According to Dr. Walid al-Qamhawi, a former member of the Executive Committee of the PLO, “it was collective fear, moral disintegration and chaos in every field that exiled the Arabs of Tiberias, Haifa and dozens of towns and villages” (Joseph Schechtman, The Refugee in the World, NY: A.S. Barnes and Co., 1963, p. 186).

Even Jordan’s King Abdullah, writing in his memoirs, blamed Palestinian leaders for the refugee problem:

The tragedy of the Palestinians was that most of their leaders had paralyzed them with false and unsubstantiated promises that they were not alone; that 80 million Arabs and 400 million Muslims would instantly and miraculously come to their rescue (Yehoshofat Harkabi, Arab Attitudes To Israel, Jerusalem: Israel Universities Press, 1972, p. 364).

“The Arab armies entered Palestine to protect the Palestinians from the Zionist tyranny but, instead, they abandoned them, forced them to emigrate and to leave their homeland, and threw them into prisons similar to the ghettos in which the Jews used to live.”

— Palestinian Authority (then) Prime Minister Mahmoud Abbas (Abu Mazen) (Falastin a-Thaura, (March 1976)

"It must not be forgotten that the Arab Higher Committee encouraged the refugees' flight from their homes in Jaffa, Haifa, and Jerusalem."
-- Near East Arabic Broadcasting Station, Cyprus, April 3, 1949

"Every effort is being made by the Jews to persuade the Arab populace to stay and carry on with their normal lives, to get their shops and businesses open and to be assured that their lives and interests will be safe."
-- Haifa District HQ of the British Police, April 26, 1948, (quoted in Battleground by Samuel Katz).


"The Arabs of Haifa fled in spite of the fact that the Jewish authorities guaranteed their safety and rights as citizens of Israel."
-- Monsignor George Hakim, Greek Catholic Bishop of Galilee, New York Herald Tribune, June 30, 1949


----------



## Roudy (Jun 29, 2015)

I think this quote by the Palestinian leader himself is very telling:

“The Arab armies entered Palestine to protect the Palestinians from the Zionist tyranny but, instead, they abandoned them, forced them to emigrate and to leave their homeland, and threw them into prisons similar to the ghettos in which the Jews used to live.”

— Palestinian Authority (then) Prime Minister Mahmoud Abbas (Abu Mazen) (Falastin a-Thaura, (March 1976)


----------



## montelatici (Jun 29, 2015)

It's not a real quote Ruddy.  You won't find any link to a source document.  It is Hasbara talking.  Like many Zionist quotes for which no source documents can be found, for example.

""If I were an Arab leader, I would never sign an agreement with Israel. It is normal; we have taken their country. It is true God promised it to us, but how could that interest them? Our God is not theirs. There has been Anti - Semitism, the Nazis, Hitler, Auschwitz, but was that their fault ? They see but one thing: we have come and we have stolen their country. Why would they accept that?" 

Ben Gurion

Quoted by Nahum Goldmann in Le Paraddoxe Juif (The Jewish Paradox), pp121.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 29, 2015)

montelatici said:


> No, that is absolutely true.  On a few occasions Arab leadership wanted to get women and children out of harm's way.  Just to complete Morris's analysis:
> 
> "In the opening pages of “The Birth of the Palestinian Refugee Problem”, Benny Morris offers the outlines of an overall answer: using a map that shows the 369 Arab towns and villages in Israel (within its 1949 borders), he lists, area by area, the reasons for the departure of the local population (9). In 45 cases he admits that he does not know. The inhabitants of the other 228 localities left under attack by Jewish troops, and in 41 cases they were expelled by military force. In 90 other localities, the Palestinians were in a state of panic following the fall of a neighbouring town or village, or for fear of an enemy attack, or because of rumours circulated by the Jewish army - particularly after the 9 April 1948 massacre of 250 inhabitants of Deir Yassin, where the news of the killings swept the country like wildfire.
> 
> ...








 Islamonazi propaganda much loved by islamocatholic Nazis


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 29, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...







 And there are no mentions of any Khazars until the middle of the 20C when a work of fiction was published naming them


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 29, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...









 Islamocatholic Nazi propaganda


----------



## Art__Allm (Jun 29, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> >>Arab sources do not mention Khazars as Jews...



Of course they do!



aris2chat said:


> ... and contemporary Jewish responsa show no trace of Khazarian Jews<<



Contemporary Zionist propaganda denies the history of Ashkenazi Jews that was accepted by all prominent Jewish historians before the "Jewish people" were invented by Zionists.

There are demographic, linguistic, archaeological and genetic evidence that confirm the history of Ashkenazim being the descendants of Khazars.

http://www.rafapal.com/wp-content/u...d-The-Invention-of-the-Jewish-People-2009.pdf

The Missing Link of Jewish European Ancestry Contrasting the Rhineland and the Khazarian Hypotheses

And the IQ evidence confirms the non-Semitic origin of Ashkenazim, too.

If they were Semites, their IQ would be similar to the average IQ of Semites, be these Semites Muslims, Christians or Jews.

What to the topic of this thread - it has already been proven with facts that the civilian population of Palestine was afraid of the bestialities of Zionists, that is the reason why many civilians had to flee. But this does not mean that they have lost their right to return to their homes, which is guaranteed by the international low.


----------



## Art__Allm (Jun 29, 2015)

montelatici said:


> ---
> "If I were an Arab leader, I would never sign an agreement with Israel. It is normal; we have taken their country. It is true God promised it to us, but how could that interest them? Our God is not theirs. There has been Anti - Semitism, the Nazis, Hitler, Auschwitz, but was that their fault ? They see but one thing: we have come and we have stolen their country. Why would they accept that?"
> 
> Ben Gurion
> ...



Yep, the early Zionist leaders were often very brutal, but they were at least honest people.

The today Zionists are often dishonest people, because they deny obvious things that were never denied by their predecessors.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jun 29, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > >>Arab sources do not mention Khazars as Jews...
> ...



If you are German, which I think you are, you should be the last one to talk of bestialities.


----------



## Art__Allm (Jun 29, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> If you are German, which I think you are, you should be the last one to talk of bestialities.



What has my citizenship or my ancestry to do with the facts that I am pointing out in this forum?

My parents and grandparents did not live in Germany during WWII, they were victims of the bestialities of non-Christian Bolsheviks.

So do not try to play the "Nazi-Card", this does not have any effect on me.

What to the bestialities of Zionists, committed in Deir Yassin - these bestialities are documented facts.
Who kills children and pregnant women is a sadist.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 29, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > >>Arab sources do not mention Khazars as Jews...
> ...






 As I said fiction that proves nothing at all. Genetics shows that 90% of the worlds Jews carry the same markers as the Jews from Biblical times.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 29, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > ---
> ...







 Define Zionist in your own words ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 29, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > If you are German, which I think you are, you should be the last one to talk of bestialities.
> ...







 Who supports and defends the mass murder of children is a sadist and you support and defend Palestinian attempted mass murders of children.


----------



## aris2chat (Jun 29, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > >>Arab sources do not mention Khazars as Jews...
> ...



Too funny
One says nothing about the Khazars being discribed a jews in arab history, not 19th or 20th C propaganda.
The other says that genetics show the eastern european jews share DNA with others eastern and russian people.

Lets think, all the billions of peope that converted to Islam or christianity before the 8th C are actually not muslims or christians?
The handful of Jewish converts have been jew for more than 1000 yrs and would have intermarried with other jews, and so forth.  There might still be markers of their turk back ground, but they are also jews by birth.

It is not like they decided to live in Israel and converted two months before trying to move there.

If a black and white couple have children, their children, no matter their physical shade are both black and white.  Children born from jewish parents are jews.
even if back more than a thousands years there was once a parent that converted.

There are not records of a large kazar jewish population in the arab records.  If there had been there would have been move evidence.  Calling eastern jews kazars is a misnomer.  Just more fodder for hate, abuse and anti-semitism.

Jews dispersed to where ever they could for a time find haven.  Many did settle in the east but they were still jews.  It is incorrect to call all eastern jews as false jews or converts.

They have a right to live with others of their kind and to practice their faith with other jews.

Would Mecca require DNA test before allowing muslims to participate in the haj?  If they intermarried with arabs, would be they forbidden from living in an arab country?  Would their children if raised as muslims be forbidden arab ID?  A thousand years later if a DNA test shows a marker that is not pure arab, would they be banished from living with other muslims?

Every religion has a few converts (unless they live in total isolation) along the way, but after they live and intermarry through the centuries they have a right to be called jews.  In judaism the line is pasted through the women.  In zoroastranism the line is through the men.  Half breeds can and do become part of the racial and religious community over time.  Druze can marry outside the faith and males that have children can request they be recognized by the community as druze.

A thousand years or more as jews, they are jews.  Period


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jun 29, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > >>Arab sources do not mention Khazars as Jews...
> ...



Unless they agree to be compensated.

As for the Khazar theory, what about it?  King David was descended from converts.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Define Zionist in your own words ?


Asshole.

The definition of Zionist,_* is asshole*_.


----------



## Art__Allm (Jun 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Genetics shows that 90% of the worlds Jews carry the same markers as the Jews from Biblical times.



Total BS!

There are no "Jewish genes", because conversion to a religion does not change the person's genes.

Nobody knows what genes the "Biblical Hebrews" had, because they were also converts.

Some Jews from the Cohen-Clan (about 3% of Jews) can trance their male lineage to the Middle East, but this does not mean that their male ancestors were Hebrews. They may have been oriental pagans that converted to Judaism in the Middle Ages.

What to the maternal lineage of Ashkenazim (and that is about 50% of ancestors), the "founding mothers" of Ashkenazim communities stem from European women.

If Judaism is traced according to the maternal line, then Ashkenazim are not Jews at all.

Jews are a mosaic of very different races and people, the same is true with any religious group, including Muslims and Christians.



> *A MOSAIC OF PEOPLE: THE JEWISH STORY AND A REASSESSMENT OF THE DNA EVIDENCE*
> 
> 
> Ellen Levy-Coffman
> A Reassessment of the Jewish DNA Evidence


----------



## Art__Allm (Jun 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Define Zionist in your own words ?



There is already a definition, elaborated by the UN.



It does not matter if the USA forced the UN to take back this definition, it is still valid.


----------



## Art__Allm (Jun 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Who supports and defends the mass murder of children is a sadist and you support and defend Palestinian attempted mass murders of children.



BS, I do not support any attempts of mass murder. You are engaging in the usual Zionist tactics of personal attacks and defamation. You ignore the facts that were pointed out and talk about presumable "attempts", that is pathetic.


----------



## Art__Allm (Jun 29, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Every religion has a few converts ...



That is an idiotic statement.



Today religious groups (mostly monotheists) did not exist forever, all members of today religious groups stem from pagans that converted to some kind of religion many hundred years ago.

And as already said, conversion to a religion does not change the genes of the converts.


----------



## aris2chat (Jun 29, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Genetics shows that 90% of the worlds Jews carry the same markers as the Jews from Biblical times.
> ...


----------



## aris2chat (Jun 29, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Every religion has a few converts ...
> ...



Intermarriage with others of the convert's new faith does, in their children


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 30, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Define Zionist in your own words ?
> ...








 Now say you don't exhibit NAZI JEW HATRED


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 30, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Genetics shows that 90% of the worlds Jews carry the same markers as the Jews from Biblical times.
> ...







 Let's see if I can educate you in genetics. Over 4,000 years ago a man died in Judea and was buried according to custom. In the late 20C his remains were found along with dating evidence and identity so DNA samples were taken from his teeth and long bones. From this a largely complete strand of DNA was extracted and mapped. This man was a high priest of the religion and was a descendant of a long line of such priests. His DNA was cross referenced with that of the local inhabitants to see if there were any surviving relatives and the researches found that the DNA of one group was a close match to the DNA of the remains. This led to more research and the geneticists uncovered a "tribal" match that they called the Cohen Gene. This is now used as a bench mark for a persons "Jewishness" as they have since found another full genome and many partial genomes that prove beyond reasonable doubt that the European Jews are related to the Jews of the Bible in 90% of cases. The same technique was used on the reported remains of the bodies of the Russian royal family and the remains of Hitler. The same use is accepted by most courts as being 100% positive identification for criminal conviction, and as biometric screening


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 30, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Define Zionist in your own words ?
> ...








 Suddenly found yourself on the edge of being a self confessed NAZI RACIST so now you are hedging.

 By the way the UN did not elaborate a definition, racist Nazi nations did and had their RACIST NAZIJEW HATRED held up as criminal before having it expunged.   And only NAZI JEW HATERS use the failed UN resolution as a stick to poke hornets nests with. Watch you don't get stung


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 30, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Who supports and defends the mass murder of children is a sadist and you support and defend Palestinian attempted mass murders of children.
> ...






Did I name you.......................so do try and sue and see who wins ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 30, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Every religion has a few converts ...
> ...






 But over time these become part of the religious groups DNA Genome. Which is why the arabs have a different Genome to the Jews. They even have different Genomes depending on which area they came from which is why the Palestinians refuse to take part in the studies, and why they spread the disinformation you take as gospel on right wing sites


----------



## Art__Allm (Jun 30, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Let's see if I can educate you in genetics. Over 4,000 years ago a man died in Judea and was buried according to custom. In the late 20C his remains were found along with dating evidence and identity so DNA samples were taken from his teeth and long bones. From this a largely complete strand of DNA was extracted and mapped. This man was a high priest of the religion and was a descendant of a long line of such priests. His DNA was cross referenced with that of the local inhabitants to see if there were any surviving relatives and the researches found that the DNA of one group was a close match to the DNA of the remains. This led to more research and the geneticists uncovered a "tribal" match that they called the Cohen Gene. This is now used as a bench mark for a persons "Jewishness" as they have since found another full genome and many partial genomes that prove beyond reasonable doubt that the European Jews are related to the Jews of the Bible in 90% of cases. The same technique was used on the reported remains of the bodies of the Russian royal family and the remains of Hitler. The same use is accepted by most courts as being 100% positive identification for criminal conviction, and as biometric screening



Who cares what you believe in. You are unable to provide any proves.


----------



## Art__Allm (Jun 30, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Suddenly found yourself on the edge of being a self confessed NAZI RACIST so now you are hedging.
> 
> By the way the UN did not elaborate a definition, racist Nazi nations did and had their RACIST NAZIJEW HATRED held up as criminal before having it expunged.   And only NAZI JEW HATERS use the failed UN resolution as a stick to poke hornets nests with. Watch you don't get stung



Playing the old and tired NAZI-RACIST-JEW-HATER card?


Sorry, I do not care about what you believe in, and to call names is childish.

You have to attack my arguments, not my person.


----------



## Art__Allm (Jun 30, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> But over time these become part of the religious groups DNA Genome. Which is why the arabs have a different Genome to the Jews.



It seems that you do not understand simple basic things.

What Arabs are you talking about?

Arabs is not a religious group, it is a linguistic group.

Most Arabs are Muslims, but many of them are Christians or Jews.

Yes, there was mass conversion of Arabs to Judaism in the Middle ages, and before most Arabs became Muslims, many of them were Christians.

Himyarite Kingdom - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

As we see, Khazars were not the only pagans that converted to Judaism, a lot of different tribes (Arabs, Berbers, Khazars, Slavs and even some Germanic tribes) converted in the Middle Ages to Judaism.

And many oriental Jews still identify themselves as Arabs of Mosaic faith. Their native language is Arabic, and they have the same culture, as Arabs.



> Benjamin Disraeli, the first and only British prime minister of Jewish extraction, described Jews as "Mosaic Arabs".
> 
> The Mosaic Arabs Comment is free The Guardian





Phoenall said:


> They even have different Genomes depending on which area they came from ...



Yes, agree with that. Arabs are just a linguistic group, not a nation or people.

But stupid Zionists constantly talk about "them Arabs", as if they were one single people. They talk about the "Arab land", and that is idiotic.

Nevertheless, it is obvious that the difference between different pagan tribes, that converted to Judaism, is even bigger than the difference between different groups of Arabs, be these Arabs Muslims, Christians or Jews.

Only crazy people can believe that African, Asiatic and European Jews are the same people or are closely related to each others.

You do not have to do any genetic tests, you have just to look at them.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jun 30, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > But over time these become part of the religious groups DNA Genome. Which is why the arabs have a different Genome to the Jews.
> ...



There is much truth in what you said.  These Jews eat Arabic-style foods, listen to that style music, and speak Arabic or Farsi.  Nevertheless, they don't refer to themselves as Arab Jews but rather as Mizrahi (Eastern) or Sephardic Jews.  We (Ashkenazi Jews) also share the same holidays, religion and traditions with them, for the most part.  I don't believe that Jews are a race, but rather a People that share the same faith.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 30, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Sephardic are Jews expelled from the Iberian peninsula.  Arab Jews indeed called themselves Arab Jews. You might find this interesting.

*"I am an Arab Jew. Or, more specifically, an Iraqi Israeli woman living, writing and teaching in the U.S. Most members of my family were born and raised in Baghdad, and now live in Iraq, Israel, the U.S., England, and Holland. When my grandmother first encountered Israeli society in the '50s, she was convinced that the people who looked, spoke and ate so differently--the European Jews--were actually European Christians. Jewishness for her generation was inextricably associated with Middle Easterness. My grandmother, who still lives in Israel and still communicates largely in Arabic, had to be taught to speak of "us" as Jews and "them" as Arabs. For Middle Easterners, the operating distinction had always been "Muslim," "Jew," and "Christian," not Arab versus Jew. The assumption was that "Arabness" referred to a common shared culture and language, albeit with religious differences. "

Reflections By An Arab Jew - Ella Shohat*


----------



## Roudy (Jun 30, 2015)

montelatici said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...



More bullshit from the ignorant fool:

Historical Profiles of Jews from Arab Countries - JIMENA

IRAQ

The first Jews arrived in Iraq in the 6th century BCE after being exiled to Babylonia by Nebuchadnezzar. By 220 CE Iraq had become the center of Jewish scholarship and development and remained that way for the next 500 years. When the Arabs conquered the region in 638, Islam became the official religion and Arabic the official language. In 720, Jews experienced persecution forbidding them to build synagogues, which caused some to flee.

During the period from 1058-1900, Iraq was conquered, in succession, by the Turkish, the Mongols, the Turkish and then the Persians. During this period Jews were often treated as “dhimmis” and were subjected to poll taxes and other discriminatory laws. At this time the Jewish population ranged between 40,000-80,000.

The British Mandate of Iraq began in 1918 and the Jews played a central role by helping to develop the judicial system and postal service. In addition, Jews held positions in Parliament, which led to some resentment by non-Jewish Iraqi citizens.

However, the situation changed drastically when Iraq gained its independence from the British and Rasheed Ali became Prime Minister. In 1932, Ali welcomed Nazi propagandists into Iraq which led to hatred against Iraqi Jews. Jews faced discrimination, harsh laws and quotas for employment which were set to exclude Jews from government positions. On June 1-2, 1941 the Farhood, “violent dispossession,” broke out killing nearly 300 Jews, injuring more than 2,000 and leaving $3 million in damaged property. During the next 10 years, Jews endured random outbreaks of rioting and violence. More than 15,000 Jews fled Iraq from 1941-1951.

In 1948, Iraq participated in a war against Israel. With 130,000 Jews living in Iraq at the time, Zionism was added to the Iraqi criminal code, punishable by death. As a result, 1,500 Jews were imprisoned, tortured and stripped of their property. Between the years 1949-1951, Jews were given permission to leave Iraq under the condition that they renounced their citizenship. 104,000 Jews were evacuated in Operation Ezra and Nechemia. Another 20,000 Jews were smuggled out through Iran.

Emigration was banned in 1952 with 6,000 Jews remaining in Iraq. Jews continued to experience severe persecution, arbitrary arrests, and economic isolation. In 1969, 9 Jewish men were publicly hanged in Baghdad and Basra after the government discovered an alleged “spy ring.” Following these events, Jews no longer felt safe in Iraq and in the 1970’s Jews were allowed to quietly leave the country.

Today less than 10 Jews remain in Iraq.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 30, 2015)

Scumbag antisemitic liar Monte's official source, a garbage propaganda site:

Occupation of South Lebanon - Background Documents Articles more


----------



## Roudy (Jun 30, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > But over time these become part of the religious groups DNA Genome. Which is why the arabs have a different Genome to the Jews.
> ...



Nah, Arabs are barbaric invaders from Arabia that shoved their religion, culture, and language down the throats of the people they invaded at the point of the sword.  Islam = Arab Imperialism.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 30, 2015)

Well Ruddy, you posted quite a few links to Zionist propaganda sites, but was the Arab Jew woman's site false, in your opinion?


----------



## montelatici (Jun 30, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



But the Jews were allied with the Muslims when they attacked the Byzantine Christians.  How do you rationalize that?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 30, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Well Ruddy, you posted quite a few links to Zionist propaganda sites, but was the Arab Jew woman's site false, in your opinion?



It isn't a Zionist or a propaganda site, you antisemitic lying piece of shit, it's a site created by Middle Eastern Jews who wish to preserve their culture and history:

JIMENA s Mission and History

*JIMENA’s Mission Statement:*

JIMENA aims  to achieve universal recognition for the heritage and history of the 850,000 indigenous Jewish refugees from the Middle East and North Africa. Our programs aim to ensure that the accurate history of Mizrahi and Sephardic Jews is incorporated into mainstream Jewish and Middle Eastern narratives in order to create balance in attitudes, narratives, and  discourse about Middle Eastern refugees and the modern Jewish experience.

*Need:*
In the early 20th century, under the heavy weight of Anti-Jewish governments and policy, nearly one million Jews from the Middle East and North Africa had their property confiscated, basic human rights stripped, and were systematically persecuted and victimized. Ultimately these Jews were forced to flee their homes and surrender their nationalities, becoming the “Forgotten Refugees” of the Middle East and North Africa. UN Resolution 242 asserted that Jews fleeing Arab countries were ‘bona fide’ refugees, yet the international community, the media and North American educational systems have continuously ignored their plight and their losses.

Revisionist history of the Middle East conveniently excludes the fact that over half of Israel’s Jewish population live there not because European atrocities during World War II, but because of Anti-Jewish Arab governments who dispossessed and displaced their native Jewish populations following the creation of the state of Israel in 1948. Adopted narratives of the Arab-Israeli conflict fail to address the fact that Israel was the largest refugee camp in the Middle East, providing safe haven to some 650,000 dispossessed Middle Eastern and North African Jewish refugees whose ancestors had a continuous presence in the region for over 3,000 years.

Incorporating the Sephardic and Mizrahi experience into mainstream North American Jewish life, enriches Jewish communities, strengthens cultural continuity with Israel, bridges gaps between Jewish and Middle Eastern communities and emphasizes Jewish entrenchment in the Middle East.

*Organizational History:*
In 2001, as the world was reeling from the September 11th World Trade Center terror attacks in New York, a group of former Jewish refugees from the Middle East and North Africa decided it was time to share their personal stories of religious oppression, displacement, material loss and fractured identities. Jews from Arab countries had lived continuously in the Middle East and North Africa for over 3,000 years, yet revisionist history of the region excluded their modern story of dispossession and plight. JIMENA’s co-founders wanted to empower students and adult audiences with a deeper, personal understanding of the conflicts and cultural nuances in the region.

Since JIMENA’s formation, we have launched numerous campaigns and projects to ensure that the history of Jewish refugees from Arab countries is well documented and included in discourse involving Middle Eastern refugees. Members of JIMENA’s Speakers Bureau have shared their personal stories with the UN Human Rights Council, US Congressional Human Rights Caucus, European and Italian Parliaments, Israeli Knesset, British House of Lords, over 80 Universities in North America and hundreds of organizations.  As the only organization in North America focused on educating and advocating on behalf of Jewish refugees from Arab countries, the Israeli government has requested that JIMENA continue to play a key leadership role in international initiatives to advance this issue.

Each month, the JIMENA website receives close to 200,000  hits from around the world attesting to international interest in the issue of Jewish refugees from Arab countries.  We have led a number of effective Jewish refugee advocacy training seminars, educating students and adults on how to incorporate the issue of Jewish refugees into a broader discussion of how the Middle East has developed today. Since our formation, we have become a leader of the Jewish multicultural movement and have successfully created cultural continuity between Jewish communities in Israel and the United States.  We have produced hundreds of cultural events, introducing and engaging with a diversity of audiences in the ancient and beautiful traditions of Mizrahi and Sephardic Jews.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 30, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...



Now after being made a fool once more, MonteNazi tries to change the subject again.  

Muslims invaded Christian lands and prompted the Crusades and Inquisitions, and Jews have been stuck in the middle of this thousand year tug of war between the two, with the Jewish holy land as the grand prize.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 30, 2015)

The only fool you make is yourself.   Watch your libel, you may have to be punished again.  But, even if I usually don't like to use wiki, I checked and Hasbara has not edited this:

*"Massacre of Jerusalem[edit]*
Jews fought side-by-side with Muslim soldiers to defend Jerusalem against the Crusaders.[4] Saint Louis University Professor Thomas Madden, author of _A Concise History of the Crusades_, claims the "Jewish Defenders" of the city knew the rules of warfare and retreated to their synagogue to "prepare for death" since the Crusaders had breached the outer walls.[5] According to the Muslim chronicle of Ibn al-Qalanisi, "The Jews assembled in their synagogue, and the Franks burned it over their heads."[6] One modern-day source even claims the Crusaders "[circled] the screaming, flame-tortured humanity singing 'Christ We Adore Thee!' with their Crusader crosses held high."[7] However, a contemporary Jewish communication does not corroborate the report that Jews were actually inside of the Synagogue when it was set fire.[8] This letter was discovered among the Cairo Geniza collection in 1975 by historian Shelomo Dov Goitein.[9] Historians believe that it was written just two weeks after the siege, making it "the earliest account on the conquest in any language."[9]However, all sources agree that a synagogue was indeed burned during the siege."

History of the Jews and the Crusades - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Roudy (Jun 30, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The only fool you make is yourself.   Watch your libel, you may have to be punished again.  But, even if I usually don't like to use wiki, I checked and Hasbara has not edited this:
> 
> *"Massacre of Jerusalem[edit]*
> Jews fought side-by-side with Muslim soldiers to defend Jerusalem against the Crusaders.[4] Saint Louis University Professor Thomas Madden, author of _A Concise History of the Crusades_, claims the "Jewish Defenders" of the city knew the rules of warfare and retreated to their synagogue to "prepare for death" since the Crusaders had breached the outer walls.[5] According to the Muslim chronicle of Ibn al-Qalanisi, "The Jews assembled in their synagogue, and the Franks burned it over their heads."[6] One modern-day source even claims the Crusaders "[circled] the screaming, flame-tortured humanity singing 'Christ We Adore Thee!' with their Crusader crosses held high."[7] However, a contemporary Jewish communication does not corroborate the report that Jews were actually inside of the Synagogue when it was set fire.[8] This letter was discovered among the Cairo Geniza collection in 1975 by historian Shelomo Dov Goitein.[9] Historians believe that it was written just two weeks after the siege, making it "the earliest account on the conquest in any language."[9]However, all sources agree that a synagogue was indeed burned during the siege."
> ...


Yawn, so not only does he go off topic, but he cites wikipedia, a website he calls an Israel Hasbara propoganda site!  I am beginning to believe that like Sherri, there are several Monte's posting on this board, all paid propagandists occupying this screen name Monte.  This is not the religion forum, moron.  You want me to discuss the Crusades and Muslim Jihad's, let's take it to the history or religion forum, and I will humiliate you there as well.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 30, 2015)

You humiliate no one, you only humiliate yourself.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 30, 2015)

I just humiliate you like 8 times in this very thread.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 30, 2015)

Roudy said:


> I just humiliate you like 8 times in this very thread.



Sure you did. LOL


----------



## Roudy (Jun 30, 2015)

Sure I did.  And every time you tried to go off topic, just as you did now.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 30, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Sure I did.  And every time you tried to go off topic, just as you did now.



There, there take a chill pill. You are the easiest Zionist to make a fool of.  Everyone knows that, even the other Zionists.


----------



## aris2chat (Jun 30, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The only fool you make is yourself.   Watch your libel, you may have to be punished again.  But, even if I usually don't like to use wiki, I checked and Hasbara has not edited this:
> ...



Information only suits him when he can use it to support his own hate


----------



## Roudy (Jun 30, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Yeah, he's an expert at it.  It's almost as if he's gotten training in spreading this garbage.  I still think there it's more than one Monte, one not keep track of what the other says.  Just like it was with Sherri. There was like four of them, operating in several shifts.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 30, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



The same information is available in historical texts.  As a Wiki editor I log in and can see the edits.  There weren't many on this entry and they were mostly grammatical.  I don't use Wiki for recent events when they concern partisan issues.  Why do you hate Christians Aris?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 30, 2015)

montelatici said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Who gives a fuck.  You've been bashing wiki for being a Hasbara site and now you quote it.  

Now you question other people's faiths just because they don't hate Jews like you do.  You're truly disgusting.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 30, 2015)

*Moderation Message:*

*I'm not gonna delete the side discussions here -- BUT --- one Mod tool for keeping every thread in this forum from sounding the same and generating the same old 2000 yr old running battle -- is to keep them on topic. *

*If the topic is 20th Century --- TRY to keep to at least that century.. Otherwise, Moderation has to assume that the topic is goin' off the rails and possibly edit or close it.. *

*Plenty of time to discuss other millenia.. Pace yourselves..  *

*FlaCalTenn*


----------



## Roudy (Jun 30, 2015)

It's been conclusively proven that Arabs threatened the so called Palestinians to clear out, prior to the 1948 attack on the nascent Jewish state.  There was no "mass evictions" by Jews as the false propagandists and historical revisionists have claimed.  Most if not all evacuations were caused by the attacking Arab armies.

True story.  

In his memoirs, Haled al Azm, the Syrian Prime Minister in 1948-49, also admitted the Arab role in persuading the refugees to leave:

“Since 1948 we have been demanding the return of the refugees to their homes. But we ourselves are the ones who encouraged them to leave. Only a few months separated our call to them to leave and our appeal to the United Nations to resolve on their return” (The Memoirs of Haled al Azm, Beirut, 1973, Part 1, pp. 386-387).


----------



## montelatici (Jun 30, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...




I don't hate Jews. Aris supports the Salafists in Syria that want to eliminate the Syrian Christians.  You don't think it is a reasonable question?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 30, 2015)

This revealing quote has been found to be true:

“The Arab armies entered Palestine to protect the Palestinians from the Zionist tyranny but, instead, they abandoned them, forced them to emigrate and to leave their homeland, and threw them into prisons similar to the ghettos in which the Jews used to live.”

— Palestinian Authority (then) Prime Minister Mahmoud Abbas (Abu Mazen) (Falastin a-Thaura, (March 1976)


----------



## aris2chat (Jun 30, 2015)

Roudy said:


> This revealing quote has been found to be true:
> 
> “The Arab armies entered Palestine to protect the Palestinians from the Zionist tyranny but, instead, they abandoned them, forced them to emigrate and to leave their homeland, and threw them into prisons similar to the ghettos in which the Jews used to live.”
> 
> — Palestinian Authority (then) Prime Minister Mahmoud Abbas (Abu Mazen) (Falastin a-Thaura, (March 1976)



Palestinians should know the truth, the illusion of the rest of the world should have ended long ago


----------



## montelatici (Jun 30, 2015)

Ruddy's quote is faked, Aris.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 1, 2015)

Actually it's not, you're the fake.  Must I post this again, and embarrass you for the tenth time?


Eric Sundquist
Andrew W. Mellon Professor of the Humanities
Department Chair







Johns Hopkins University
26 Gilman Hall
3400 N. Charles Street
Baltimore, MD 21218

Email: ejs@jhu.edu

Eric J. Sundquist teaches courses in American literature and culture, with special interests in African American literature, Jewish American literature, and the literature of the Holocaust. Before returning to Johns Hopkins, where he received his Ph.D. in 1978, he taught at Berkeley, Vanderbilt, UCLA, and Northwestern, where he was also Dean of the College of Arts and Sciences.

Professor Sundquist’s books include King’s Dream (2009); Strangers in the Land: Blacks, Jews, Post-Holocaust America (2005), which received the Weinberg Judaic Studies Institute Book Award; To Wake the Nations: Race in the Making of American Literature (1992), which received the Christian Gauss Award from Phi Beta Kappa and the James Russell Lowell Award from the Modern Language Association; The Hammers of Creation: Folk Culture in Modern African American Literature (1993); Faulkner: The House Divided (1985); and Home as Found: Authority and Genealogy in Nineteenth-Century American Literature (1979), which received the Gustave Arlt Award from the Council of Graduate Schools in the United States. He has edited essay collections devoted to Mark Twain, Ralph Ellison, Harriet Beecher Stowe, and W. E. B. Du Bois, and contributed to the Cambridge History of American Literature (reprinted as Empire and Slavery in American Literature, 1820-1865). He is a member of the American Academy of Arts and Sciences, and in 2007 was named a recipient of a Distinguished Achievement Award from the Andrew W. Mellon Foundation.


----------



## 50_RiaL (Jul 1, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting were the IQ of balestininas combine in he overall Israeli Iq?
> ...



Jewish Genius/By Charles Murray/April 01, 2007


Since its first issue in 1945, COMMENTARY has published hundreds of articles about Jews and Judaism. As one would expect, they cover just about every important aspect of the topic. But there is a lacuna, and not one involving some obscure bit of Judaica. COMMENTARY has never published a systematic discussion of one of the most obvious topics of all: the extravagant overrepresentation of Jews, relative to their numbers, in the top ranks of the arts, sciences, law, medicine, finance, entrepreneurship, and the media.

I have personal experience with the reluctance of Jews to talk about Jewish accomplishment—my co-author, the late Richard Herrnstein, gently resisted the paragraphs on Jewish IQ that I insisted on putting in The Bell Curve (1994). Both history and the contemporary revival of anti-Semitism in Europe make it easy to understand the reasons for that reluctance. But Jewish accomplishment constitutes a fascinating and important story. Recent scholarship is expanding our understanding of its origins.

And so this Scots-Irish Gentile from Iowa hereby undertakes to tell the story. I cover three topics: the timing and nature of Jewish accomplishment, focusing on the arts and sciences; elevated Jewish IQ as an explanation for that accomplishment; and current theories about how the Jews acquired their elevated IQ.

_____________

From 800 B.C.E. through the first millennium of the Common Era, we have just two examples of great Jewish accomplishment, and neither falls strictly within the realms of the arts or sciences. But what a pair they are. The first is the fully realized conceptualization of monotheism, expressed through one of the literary treasures of the world, the Hebrew Bible. It not only laid the foundation for three great religions but, as Thomas Cahill describes in The Gifts of the Jews (1998), introduced a way of looking at the meaning of human life and the nature of history that defines core elements of the modern sensibility. The second achievement is not often treated as a Jewish one but clearly is: Christian theology expressed through the New Testament, an accomplishment that has spilled into every aspect of Western civilization.

But religious literature is the exception. The Jews do not appear in the annals of philosophy, drama, visual art, mathematics, or the natural sciences during the eighteen centuries from the time of Homer through the first millennium C.E., when so much was happening in Greece, China, and South Asia. It is unclear to what extent this reflects a lack of activity or the lack of a readily available record. For example, only a handful of the scientists of the Middle Ages are mentioned in most histories of science, and none was a Jew. But when George Sarton put a high-powered lens to the Middle Ages in his monumental Introduction to the History of Science (1927-48), he found that 95 of the 626 known scientists working everywhere in the world from 1150 to 1300 were Jews—15 percent of the total, far out of proportion to the Jewish population.

As it happens, that same period overlaps with the life of the most famous Jewish philosopher of medieval times, Maimonides (1135–1204), and of others less well known, not to mention the Jewish poets, grammarians, religious thinkers, scholars, physicians, and courtiers of Spain in the “Golden Age,” or the brilliant exegetes and rabbinical legislators of northern France and Germany. But this only exemplifies the difficulty of assessing Jewish intellectual activity in that period. Aside from Maimonides and a few others, these thinkers and artists did not perceptibly influence history or culture outside the confines of the Jewish world.

Generally speaking, this remained the case well into the Renaissance and beyond. When writing a book called Human Accomplishment (2003), I compiled inventories of “significant figures” in the arts and sciences, defined as people who are mentioned in at least half of the major histories of their respective fields. From 1200 to 1800, only seven Jews are among those significant figures, and only two were important enough to have names that are still widely recognized: Spinoza and Montaigne (whose mother was Jewish).

_____________

The sparse representation of Jews during the flowering of the European arts and sciences is not hard to explain. They were systematically excluded, both by legal restrictions on the occupations they could enter and by savage social discrimination. Then came legal emancipation, beginning in the late 1700’s in a few countries and completed in Western Europe by the 1870’s, and with it one of the most extraordinary stories of any ethnic group at any point in human history.

As soon as Jewish children born under legal emancipation had time to grow to adulthood, they started appearing in the first ranks of the arts and sciences. During the four decades from 1830 to 1870, when the first Jews to live under emancipation reached their forties, 16 significant Jewish figures appear. In the next four decades, from 1870 to 1910, the number jumps to 40. During the next four decades, 1910–1950, despite the contemporaneous devastation of European Jewry, the number of significant figures almost triples, to 114.

To get a sense of the density of accomplishment these numbers represent, I will focus on 1870 onward, after legal emancipation had been achieved throughout Central and Western Europe. How does the actual number of significant figures compare to what would be expected given the Jewish proportion of the European and North American population? From 1870 to 1950, Jewish representation in literature was four times the number one would expect. In music, five times. In the visual arts, five times. In biology, eight times. In chemistry, six times. In physics, nine times. In mathematics, twelve times. In philosophy, fourteen times.

Disproportionate Jewish accomplishment in the arts and sciences continues to this day. My inventories end with 1950, but many other measures are available, of which the best known is the Nobel Prize. In the first half of the 20th century, despite pervasive and continuing social discrimination against Jews throughout the Western world, despite the retraction of legal rights, and despite the Holocaust, Jews won 14 percent of Nobel Prizes in literature, chemistry, physics, and medicine/physiology. In the second half of the 20th century, when Nobel Prizes began to be awarded to people from all over the world, that figure rose to 29 percent. So far, in the 21st century, it has been 32 percent. Jews constitute about two-tenths of one percent of the world’s population. You do the math.

_____________

What accounts for this remarkable record? A full answer must call on many characteristics of Jewish culture, but intelligence has to be at the center of the answer. Jews have been found to have an unusually high mean intelligence as measured by IQ tests since the first Jewish samples were tested. (The widely repeated story that Jewish immigrants to this country in the early 20th century tested low on IQ is a canard.) Exactly how high has been difficult to pin down, because Jewish sub-samples in the available surveys are seldom perfectly representative. But it is currently accepted that the mean is somewhere in the range of 107 to 115, with 110 being a plausible compromise.

The IQ mean for the American population is “normed” to be 100, with a standard deviation of 15. If the Jewish mean is 110, then the mathematics of the normal distribution says that the average Jew is at the 75th percentile. Underlying that mean in overall IQ is a consistent pattern on IQ subtests: Jews are only about average on the subtests measuring visuo-spatial skills, but extremely high on subtests that measure verbal and reasoning skills.

A group’s mean intelligence is important in explaining outcomes such as mean educational attainment or mean income. The key indicator for predicting exceptional accomplishment (like winning a Nobel Prize) is the incidence of exceptional intelligence. Consider an IQ score of 140 or higher, denoting the level of intelligence that can permit people to excel in fields like theoretical physics and pure mathematics. If the mean Jewish IQ is 110 and the standard deviation is 15, then the proportion of Jews with IQ’s of 140 or higher is somewhere around six times the proportion of everyone else.

The imbalance continues to increase for still higher IQ’s. New York City’s public-school system used to administer a pencil-and-paper IQ test to its entire school population. In 1954, a psychologist used those test results to identify all 28 children in the New York public-school system with measured IQ’s of 170 or higher. Of those 28, 24 were Jews.

Exceptional intelligence is not enough to explain exceptional accomplishment. Qualities such as imagination, ambition, perseverance, and curiosity are decisive in separating the merely smart from the highly productive. The role of intelligence is nicely expressed in an analogy suggested to me years ago by the sociologist Steven Goldberg: intelligence plays the same role in an intellectually demanding task that weight plays in the performance of NFL offensive tackles. The heaviest offensive tackle is not necessarily the best. Indeed, the correlation between weight and performance among NFL offensive tackles is probably quite low. But they all weigh more than 300 pounds.

So with intelligence. The other things count, but you must be very smart to have even a chance of achieving great work. A randomly selected Jew has a higher probability of possessing that level of intelligence than a randomly selected member of any other ethnic or national group, by far.

_____________

Nothing that I have presented up to this point is scientifically controversial. The profile of disproportionately high Jewish accomplishment in the arts and sciences since the 18th century, the reality of elevated Jewish IQ, and the connection between the two are not to be denied by means of data. And so we come to the great question: how and when did this elevated Jewish IQ come about? Here, the discussion must become speculative. Geneticists and historians are still assembling the pieces of the explanation, and there is much room for disagreement.

I begin with the assumption that elevated Jewish intelligence is grounded in genetics. It is no longer seriously disputed that intelligence in Homo sapiens is substantially heritable. In the last two decades, it has also been established that obvious environmental factors such as high income, books in the house, and parental reading to children are not as potent as one might expect. A “good enough” environment is important for the nurture of intellectual potential, but the requirements for “good enough” are not high. Even the very best home environments add only a few points, if that, to a merely okay environment. It is also known that children adopted at birth do not achieve the IQ’s predicted by their parents’ IQ.

To put it another way, we have good reason to think that Gentile children raised in Jewish families do not acquire Jewish intelligence. Hence my view that something in the genes explains elevated Jewish IQ. That conclusion is not logically necessary but, given what we know about heritability and environmental effects on intelligence in humans as a species, it is extremely plausible.

Two potential explanations for a Jewish gene pool favoring high intelligence are so obvious that many people assume they must be true: winnowing by persecution (only the smartest Jews either survived or remained Jews) and marrying for brains (scholars and children of scholars were socially desirable spouses). I too think that both of these must have played some role, but how much of a role is open to question.

In the case of winnowing through persecution, the logic cuts both ways. Yes, those who remained faithful during the many persecutions of the Jews were self-selected for commitment to Judaism, and the role of scholarship in that commitment probably means that intelligence was one of the factors in self-selection. The foresight that goes with intelligence might also have had some survival value (as in anticipating pogroms), though it is not obvious that its effect would be large enough to explain much.

But once the Cossacks are sweeping through town, the kind of intelligence that leads to business success or rabbinical acumen is no help at all. On the contrary, the most successful people could easily have become the most likely to be killed, by virtue of being more visible and the targets of greater envy. Furthermore, other groups, such as the Gypsies, have been persecuted for centuries without developing elevated intelligence. Considered closely, the winnowing-by-persecution logic is not as compelling as it may first appear.

What of the marrying-for-brains theory? “A man should sell all he possesses in order to marry the daughter of a scholar, as well as to marry his daughter to a scholar,” advises the Talmud (Pesahim 49a), and scholarship did in fact have social cachet within many Jewish communities before (and after) emancipation. The combination could have been potent: by marrying the children of scholars to the children of successful merchants, Jews were in effect joining those selected for abstract reasoning ability with those selected for practical intelligence.

Once again, however, it is difficult to be more specific about how much effect this might have had. Arguments have been advanced that rich merchants were in fact often reluctant to entrust their daughters to penniless and unworldly scholars. Nor is it clear that the fertility rate of scholars, or their numbers, were high enough to account for a major effect on intelligence. The attractiveness of brains in prospective marriage partners surely played some role but, once again, the data for assessing how much have not been assembled.

_____________

Against this backdrop of uncertainty, a data-driven theory for explaining elevated Jewish IQ appeared in 2006 in the Journal of Biosocial Science. In an article entitled “Natural History of Ashkenazi Intelligence,” Gregory Cochran (a physicist) and Jason Hardy and Henry Harpending (anthropologists) contend that elevated Jewish IQ is confined to the Ashkenazi Jews of northern and central Europe, and developed from the Middle Ages onward, primarily from 800 to 1600 C.E.

In the analysis of these authors, the key factor explaining elevated Jewish intelligence is occupational selection. From the time Jews became established north of the Pyrenees-Balkans line, around 800 C.E., they were in most places and at most times restricted to occupations involving sales, finance, and trade. Economic success in all of these occupations is far more highly selected for intelligence than success in the chief occupation of non-Jews: namely, farming. Economic success is in turn related to reproductive success, because higher income means lower infant mortality, better nutrition, and, more generally, reproductive “fitness.” Over time, increased fitness among the successful leads to strong selection for the cognitive and psychological traits that produce that fitness, intensified when there is a low inward gene flow from other populations—as was the case with Ashkenazim.

Sephardi and Oriental Jews—i.e., those from the Iberian peninsula, the Mediterranean littoral, and the Islamic East—were also engaged in urban occupations during the same centuries. But the authors cite evidence that, as a rule, they were less concentrated in occupations that selected for IQ and instead more commonly worked in craft trades. Thus, elevated intelligence did not develop among Sephardi and Oriental Jews—as manifested by contemporary test results in Israel that show the IQ’s of non-European Jews to be roughly similar to the IQ’s of Gentiles.

The three authors conclude this part of their argument with an elegant corollary that matches the known test profiles of today’s Ashkenazim with the historical experience of their ancestors:


The suggested selective process explains the pattern of mental abilities in Ashkenazi Jews: high verbal and mathematical ability but relatively low spatio-visual ability. Verbal and mathematical talent helped medieval businessmen succeed, while spatio-visual abilities were irrelevant.

The rest of their presentation is a lengthy and technical discussion of the genetics of selection for IQ, indirect evidence linking elevated Jewish IQ with a variety of genetically based diseases found among Ashkenazim, and evidence that most of these selection effects have occurred within the last 1,200 years.

_____________

No one has yet presented an alternative to the Cochran-Hardy-Harpending theory that can match it for documentation. But, as someone who suspects that elevated Jewish intelligence was (a) not confined to Ashkenazim and (b) antedates the Middle Ages, I will outline the strands of an alternative explanation that should be explored.

It begins with evidence that Jews who remained in the Islamic world exhibited unusually high levels of accomplishment as of the beginning of the second millennium. The hardest evidence is Sarton’s enumeration of scientists mentioned earlier, of whom 15 percent were Jews. These were not Ashkenazim in northern Europe, where Jews were still largely excluded from the world of scientific scholarship, but Sephardim in the Iberian peninsula, in Baghdad, and in other Islamic centers of learning. I have also mentioned the more diffuse cultural evidence from Spain, where, under both Muslim and Christian rule, Jews attained eminent positions in the professions, commerce, and government as well as in elite literary and intellectual circles.

After being expelled from Spain at the end of the 15th century, Sephardi Jews rose to distinction in many of the countries where they settled. Some economic historians have traced the decline of Spain after 1500, and the subsequent rise of the Netherlands, in part to the Sephardi commercial talent that was transferred from the one to the other. Centuries later, in England, one could point to such Sephardi eminences as Benjamin Disraeli and the economist David Ricardo.

In sum, I propose that a strong case could be assembled that Jews everywhere had unusually high intellectual resources that manifested themselves outside of Ashkenaz and well before the period when non-rabbinic Ashkenazi accomplishment manifested itself.

How is this case to be sustained in the face of contemporary test data indicating that non-Ashkenazi Jews do not have the elevated mean of today’s Ashkenazim? The logical inconsistency disappears if one posits that Jews circa 1000 C.E. had elevated intelligence everywhere, but that it subsequently was augmented still further among Ashkenazim and declined for Jews living in the Islamic world—perhaps because of the dynamics described by Cochran, Hardy, and Harpending (that is, Oriental Jews were concentrated in trades for which high intelligence did not yield wealth).

Recent advances in the use of genetic markers to characterize populations enable us to pursue such possibilities systematically. I offer this testable hypothesis as just one of many possibilities: if genetic markers are used to discriminate among non- Ashkenazi Jews, it will be found that those who are closest genetically to the Sephardim of Golden Age Spain have an elevated mean IQ, though perhaps not so high as the contemporary Ashkenazi IQ.

_____________

The next strand of an alternative to the Cochran-Hardy-Harpending theory involves reasons for thinking that some of the elevation of Jewish intelligence occurred even before Jews moved into occupations selected for intelligence, because of the shift in ancient Judaism from a rite-based to a learning-based religion.

All scholars who have examined the topic agree that about 80–90 percent of all Jews were farmers at the beginning of the Common Era, and that only about 10–20 percent of Jews were farmers by the end of the first millennium. No other ethnic group underwent this same kind of occupational shift. For the story of why this happened, I turn to a discussion by Maristella Botticini and Zvi Eckstein entitled “Jewish Occupational Selection: Education, Restrictions, or Minorities?” which appeared in the Journal of Economic History in 2005.

Rejecting the explanation that Jews became merchants because they were restricted from farming, Botticini and Eckstein point to cases in which Jews who were free to own land and engage in agriculture made the same shift to urban, skilled occupations that Jews exhibited where restrictions were in force. Instead, they focus on an event that occurred in 64 C.E., when the Palestinian sage Joshua ben Gamla issued an ordinance mandating universal schooling for all males starting at about age six. The ordinance was not only issued; it was implemented. Within about a century, the Jews, uniquely among the peoples of the world, had effectively established universal male literacy and numeracy.

The authors’ explanation for the subsequent shift from farming to urban occupations reduces to this: if you were educated, you possessed an asset that had economic value in occupations that required literacy and numeracy, such as those involving sales and transactions. If you remained a farmer, your education had little or no value. Over the centuries, this basic economic reality led Jews to leave farming and engage in urban occupations.

So far, Botticini and Eckstein have provided an explanatory backdrop to the shift in occupations that in turn produced the selection pressures for intelligence described by Cochran, Hardy, and Harpending. But selection pressure in this classic form was probably not the only force at work. Between the 1st and 6th centuries C.E., the number of Jews in the world plummeted from about 4.5 million to 1.5 million or fewer. About 1 million Jews were killed in the revolts against the Romans in Judea and Egypt. There were scattered forced conversions from Judaism to another religion. Some of the reduction may be associated with a general drop in population that accompanied the decline and fall of the Roman Empire. But that still leaves a huge number of Jews who just disappeared.

What happened to them? Botticini and Eckstein argue that an economic force was at work: for Jews who remained farmers, universal education involved a cost that had little economic benefit. As time went on, they drifted away from Judaism. I am sure this explanation has some merit. But a more direct explanation could involve the increased intellectual demands of Judaism.

Joshua ben Gamla’s ordinance mandating literacy occurred at about the same time as the destruction of the Second Temple—64 C.E. and 70 C.E., respectively. Both mark the moment when Judaism began actively to transform itself from a religion centered on rites and sacrifices at the Temple in Jerusalem to a religion centered on prayer and the study of the Torah at decentralized synagogues and study houses. Rabbis and scholars took on a much larger role as leaders of local communities. Since worship of God involved not only prayer but study, all Jewish males had to read if they were to practice their faith—and not only read in private but be able to read aloud in the presence of others.

In this context, consider the intellectual requirements of literacy. People with modest intelligence can become functionally literate, but they are able to read only simple texts. The Torah and the Hebrew prayer book are not simple texts; even to be able to read them mechanically requires fairly advanced literacy. To study the Talmud and its commentaries with any understanding requires considerable intellectual capacity. In short, during the centuries after Rome’s destruction of the Temple, Judaism evolved in such a way that to be a good Jew meant that a man had to be smart.

What happened to the millions of Jews who disappeared? It is not necessary to maintain that Jews of low intelligence were run out of town because they could not read the Torah and commentaries fluently. Rather, few people enjoy being in a position where their inadequacies are constantly highlighted. It is human nature to withdraw from such situations. I suggest that the Jews who fell away from Judaism from the 1st to 6th centuries C.E. were heavily concentrated among those who could not learn to read well enough to be good Jews—meaning those from the lower half of the intelligence distribution. Even before the selection pressures arising from urban occupations began to have an effect, I am arguing, the remaining self-identified Jews circa 800 C.E. already had elevated intelligence.

_____________

A loose end remains. Is it the case that, before the 1st century C.E., Jews were intellectually ordinary? Are we to believe that the Bible, a work compiled over centuries and incorporating everything from brilliant poetry to profound ethics, with stories that speak so eloquently to the human condition that they have inspired great art, music, and literature for millennia, was produced by an intellectually run-of-the-mill Levantine tribe?

In The Evolution of Man and Society (1969), the geneticist Cyril Darlington presented the thesis that Jews and Judaism were decisively shaped much earlier than the 1st century C.E., namely, by the Babylonian captivity that began with the fall of Jerusalem to the forces of Nebuchadnezzar in 586 B.C.E.

Darlington’s analysis touches on many issues, but I will focus on just the intelligence question. The biblical account clearly states that only a select group of Jews were taken to Babylon. We read that Nebuchadnezzar “carried into exile all Jerusalem: all the officers and fighting men, and all the craftsmen and artisans. . . . Only the poorest people of the land were left” (2 Kings 24:10).

In effect, the Babylonians took away the Jewish elites, selected in part for high intelligence, and left behind the poor and unskilled, selected in part for low intelligence. By the time the exiles returned, more than a century later, many of those remaining behind in Judah had been absorbed into other religions. Following Ezra’s command to “separate yourselves from the peoples around you and from your foreign wives” (Ezra 10:9), only those who renounced their foreign wives and children were permitted to stay within the group. The returned exiles, who formed the bulk of the reconstituted Jewish community, comprised mainly the descendants of the Jewish elites—plausibly a far more able population, on average, than the pre-captivity population.

I offer the Babylonian captivity as a concrete mechanism whereby Jewish intelligence may have been elevated very early, but I am not wedded to it. Even without that mechanism, there is reason to think that selection for intelligence antedates the 1st century C.E.

From its very outset, apparently going back to the time of Moses, Judaism was intertwined with intellectual complexity. Jews were commanded by God to heed the law, which meant they had to learn the law. The law was so extensive and complicated that this process of learning and reviewing was never complete. Moreover, Jewish males were not free to pretend that they had learned the law, for fathers were commanded to teach the law to their children. It became obvious to all when fathers failed in their duty. No other religion made so many intellectual demands upon the whole body of its believers. Long before Joshua ben Gamla and the destruction of the Second Temple, the requirements for being a good Jew had provided incentives for the less intelligent to fall away.

Assessing the events of the 1st century C.E. thus poses a chicken-and-egg problem. By way of an analogy, consider written Chinese with its thousands of unique characters. On cognitive tests, today’s Chinese do especially well on visuo-spatial skills. It is possible, I suppose, that their high visuo-spatial skills have been fostered by having to learn written Chinese; but I find it much more plausible that only people who already possessed high visuo-spatial skills would ever devise such a ferociously difficult written language. Similarly, I suppose it is possible that the Jews’ high verbal skills were fostered, through secondary and tertiary effects, by the requirement that they be able to read and understand complicated texts after the 1st century C.E.; but I find it much more plausible that only people who already possessed high verbal skills would dream of installing such a demanding requirement.

This reasoning pushes me even farther into the realm of speculation. Insofar as I am suggesting that the Jews may have had some degree of unusual verbal skills going back to the time of Moses, I am naked before the evolutionary psychologists’ ultimate challenge. Why should one particular tribe at the time of Moses, living in the same environment as other nomadic and agricultural peoples of the Middle East, have already evolved elevated intelligence when the others did not?

At this point, I take sanctuary in my remaining hypothesis, uniquely parsimonious and happily irrefutable. The Jews are God’s chosen people.

From Commentary.


----------



## 50_RiaL (Jul 1, 2015)

50_RiaL said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Israel today is a technological powerhouse, with many inventions that have global benefits (blessings) for mankind -- for example, a pill with a camera that one swallows; the recycling of waste-water ( Israel is the number one recycler of wastewater in the world, with over 80% of its waste-water recycled). The UK's largest water company, purchased Israel's Mapal Green Energy water purification system for wastewater treatment.
The deal is set to supply Mapal-purified water to approximately 7 million northwest England homes.  In 2008, Bill Gates said that "_nvention going on in Israel is critical to the future of the technology business."
Here's a partial list of Ashkenazi Jews whose inventions have benefited mankind: Eugene Aserinsky - (1921 –1998), discovered REM sleep ; Paul Berg - b.1921, father of genetic engineering; Niels Bohr - (1885 – 1962), discoverer of the structure of the atom; Sergey Brin and Larry Page - both born in 1973, Google co-founders; Paul Ehrlich - (1854-1915),  produced a cure for syphilis and invented chemotherapy; Arthur Eichengrun - (1867-1949), invented aspirin, though never credited; Einstein, no introduction needed for the man voted Person of the Century by TIME magazine. Francois Englert - b. 1932, one of original researchers on Higgs boson; Rosalind Franklin - (1920-1958), contributed to the understanding of the molecular structures of DNA; Sigmund Freud - (1856-1939), like Einstein, no intro' needed; Milton Friedman - (1912 – 2006), influential economist; Waldemar Haffkine - (1860-1930) invented cholera vaccine; Henry Heimlich - b.1921, invented the well-known Heimlich maneuver which has saved countless lives from choking; Jerome Horwitz - (1919-1912) invented AZT, the first ever NRTI (nucleoside reverse transcriptase inhibitor). He created it to treat
cancer. But in the mid-1980s, it was found that Horwitz's discovery was effective in treating HIV; Bob Kahn - b.1938 invented (with non-Jewish Vint Cerf) the Transmission Control Protocol (TCP) and the Internet Protocol (IP) in the early 1970s. TCP/IP made the reliable transfer of data possible between computers over a network, which led to the Internet; Albert Michelson - (1853-1931), calculated speed of light; Marvin Minsky - b.1927, formost researcher in artificial intelligence; Emmy Noether - (1882-193) One of the greatest mathematician ever, we are indebted to her work in our understanding of the universe; Grigory Perelman - b.1966 — mathematician who proved the previously-thought-unsolvable Poincare Conjecture, which basically states that any three-dimensional space without holes is a sphere. His proof might help determine the shape of the universe; Albert Sabin - (1906-1993), invented oral vaccine for polio; Jonas Salk - (1914-1995), developed the vaccine for polio. Paul Zoll - (1911-1999), invented external pacemakerl; Mark Zuckerberg - b.1984, invented Facebook.
Gentile historian, Paul Johnson, has written that, "[T]he world without the Jews would have been a radically different place. Humanity might have eventually stumbled upon all the Jewish insights. But we cannot be sure. All the great conceptual discoveries of the human intellect seem obvious
and inescapable once they had been revealed, but it requires a special genius to formulate them for the first time. The Jews had this gift. To them we owe the idea of equality before the law, both divine and human; of the sanctity of life and the dignity of human person; of the individual conscience and so a personal redemption; of collective conscience and so of social responsibility; of peace as an abstract ideal and love as the foundation of justice, and many other items which constitute the basic moral furniture of the human mind. Without Jews it might have been a much emptier place.”
The accomplishments of the European Jews, the Ashkenazim, have blessed the nations . . . and fullfils Genesis 22:15-17, "In thy seed shall all the nations of the earth be blessed."_


----------



## 50_RiaL (Jul 1, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > But over time these become part of the religious groups DNA Genome. Which is why the arabs have a different Genome to the Jews.
> ...



Check out the black & white twin sisters:

Black and white twins Meet the sisters who couldn t look more different if they tried - Mirror Online


----------



## 50_RiaL (Jul 1, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > But over time these become part of the religious groups DNA Genome. Which is why the arabs have a different Genome to the Jews.
> ...



This myth is easy to refute.  Where are the Jewish burial sites?  Where is the archaeological evidence for a Jewish presence in Khazaria?


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 1, 2015)

50_RiaL said:


> 50_RiaL said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...




Jews are such devils but have done so much for the world???

It would be a poor world without the jews.


----------



## 50_RiaL (Jul 1, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Define Zionist in your own words ?
> ...



Fuck you.

RiaL.  Proud Zionist.


----------



## 50_RiaL (Jul 1, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> 50_RiaL said:
> 
> 
> > 50_RiaL said:
> ...



How true, Aris.  Have a wonderful summer!


----------



## 50_RiaL (Jul 1, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



As usual, you got it half-ass backwards.  The myth is not that Hitler's mother had Jewish ancestry -- but his father.  The story goes that Hitler's paternal grandmother, Maria, worked as a domestic for a Jewish family in the town of Graz and was impregnated by one of the sons.  Problem here is that when Hitler's father Alois was conceived there were no Jews in Graz, having been expelled from that town in the 15th Century and only allowed back in the mid 19th Century -- after the birth of Hitler's father!


----------



## Challenger (Jul 1, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...





ForeverYoung436 said:


> I don't believe that Jews are a race, but rather a People that share the same faith.


 Amazing, we can actually agree on something.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 1, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see if I can educate you in genetics. Over 4,000 years ago a man died in Judea and was buried according to custom. In the late 20C his remains were found along with dating evidence and identity so DNA samples were taken from his teeth and long bones. From this a largely complete strand of DNA was extracted and mapped. This man was a high priest of the religion and was a descendant of a long line of such priests. His DNA was cross referenced with that of the local inhabitants to see if there were any surviving relatives and the researches found that the DNA of one group was a close match to the DNA of the remains. This led to more research and the geneticists uncovered a "tribal" match that they called the Cohen Gene. This is now used as a bench mark for a persons "Jewishness" as they have since found another full genome and many partial genomes that prove beyond reasonable doubt that the European Jews are related to the Jews of the Bible in 90% of cases. The same technique was used on the reported remains of the bodies of the Russian royal family and the remains of Hitler. The same use is accepted by most courts as being 100% positive identification for criminal conviction, and as biometric screening
> ...







 Already provided many times in the past and shown to be reality. Just as the existence of the Khazars has never been proven before the novel that mentioned them for the first time.


----------



## Challenger (Jul 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



If the site provides "advocacy kits on application", it's nothing but another Zionist Hasbara site.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 1, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Suddenly found yourself on the edge of being a self confessed NAZI RACIST so now you are hedging.
> ...







 Which I am by showing that the basis of your arguments is founded on Nazism, anti Semitism and Racist Jew hatred. These cloud your judgment and make it hard ufor you to see the truth


----------



## Challenger (Jul 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Well Ruddy, you posted quite a few links to Zionist propaganda sites, but was the Arab Jew woman's site false, in your opinion?
> ...



Nope, this is standard Zionist Hasbara.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...








 Does this mean that all your sources are islamoicatholic Nazi propaganda oulets ?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jul 1, 2015)

50_RiaL said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Another theory is not that Hitler was Jewish, but that the monster's mother had been treated by a Jewish doctor, and had died anyway.  This is what caused his intense hatred of Jews.


----------



## SAYIT (Jul 1, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> 50_RiaL said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Another theory is that a Jewish forecaster failed to report some pop-up showers that ruined Hitler's 9th birthday party. The point is the WWW is jammed with BS stories claiming Jews are and always have been at the root of all human misery. "People" like thelick need that BS to justify their mindless - and in the case of thelick I stress mindless - hate for Joooz.

Mel Gibson - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
On July 28, 2006, Gibson was arrested for driving under the influence (DUI) while speeding in his vehicle with an open container of alcohol... According to the arrest report, Gibson exploded into an angry tirade when the arresting officer would not allow him to drive home. Gibson climaxed with the words, "Fucking Jews... the Jews are responsible for all the wars in the world. Are you a Jew?"


----------



## Roudy (Jul 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



So? It's a website set up by Middle Eastern Jews to preserve their history, you asshole.  Is that all you managed to come up with after reviewing it? 

You're showing your desperation now.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Wrong as usual. Anybody that looks at that site can see what it is, a website created by Middle Eastern Jews to document their experiences and history.  Muslim animals committed ethnic cleansing on the Jews of Middle East, and they are still doing it as we can clearly see.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 1, 2015)

Muslims are no more "animals" than Jews are.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 1, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Muslims are no more "animals" than Jews are.








 Then they should stop acting like them shouldn't they, putting their young in the line of fire


----------



## Challenger (Jul 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Nothing there to review, just the standard Zionist Hasbara, seen it all before and it has nothing to do with your OP.


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



still talking with your cheeks full?


----------



## Challenger (Jul 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




Here's another site,

http://www.palestineremembered.com/

"Anybody that looks at that site can see what it is, a website created by native Middle Eastern Palestinians to document their experiences and history.  Zionists committed ethnic cleansing on the native population of Palestine, and they are still doing it as we can clearly see."


----------



## Roudy (Jul 1, 2015)

Those that commit ethnic cleansing and genocide on people because of their race and religion are.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Got to nothing to do with Sepharidic and Mizrahi Jews. You're just an ignorant idiot who refuses to accept the history of the middle eastern Jews.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...








 Just as your standard is islamonazi propaganda and LIES


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 Just islamonazi propaganda and fabrications that have no basis in reality


----------



## Art__Allm (Jul 1, 2015)

50_RiaL said:


> At this point, I take sanctuary in my remaining hypothesis, uniquely parsimonious and happily irrefutable. The Jews are God’s chosen people.



The idiotic conclusion of a religious fanatic.

Neither Ethiopian Jews, nor the Arab Jews or other oriental Semitic Jews have a high IQ. Their IQ is similar to the IQ of other Semites, be they Muslims or Christians.
But in Israel even the white Jews have an IQ which is below the IQ of Europeans.

The IQ of white non-Semitic Jews in the West was a bit higher than the IQ of average Europeans, because Jews did not do farming. They lived in big cities and had the opportunity to get an education. You cannot compare the IQ of the Jewish elite with the IQ of a Christian farmer, that would be comparing apples with oranges.

But this was precisely what the researchers did in the past!

In other words, the high IQ of the white assimilated Jewish elite (who were not Jews any more, because they abandoned Jewish traditions) was due to their privileged position in European countries, they lived in cities, they did not have to do farming, they had more students, because they were wealthy and could afford that, etc.

But today the IQ of Jews in the USA and other western countries is rapidly deteriorating, because the Orthodox Jews (speak the real Jews) have a higher fertility, and these Jews do not care about education.

On the other hand, white Christians who do not live in cities today have a better opportunity to get a good education.

So the IQ of white Christians is rising, and the IQ of Jews is falling.

You can read more about it in this article:



> In a previous article “Race, IQ & Wealth,” I had suggested that the IQs of ethnic groups appear to be far more malleable than many people would acknowledge, and may be particularly influenced by factors of urbanization, education, and affluence.66 Given that Jews have always been America’s most heavily urbanized population and became the most affluent during the decades in question, these factors may account for a substantial portion of their huge IQ rise during most of the twentieth century. But with modern electronic technology recently narrowing the gaps in social environment and educational opportunities between America’s rural and urban worlds, we might expect a portion of this difference to gradually dissipate. American Jews are certainly a high-ability population, but the innate advantage they have over other high-ability white populations is probably far smaller than is widely believed.
> 
> This conclusion is supported by the General Social Survey (GSS), an online dataset of tens of thousands of American survey responses from the last forty years which includes the Wordsum vocabulary test, a very useful IQ proxy correlating at 0.71. Converted into the corresponding IQ scores, the Wordsum-IQ of Jews is indeed quite high at 109. But Americans of English, Welsh, Scottish, Swedish, and Catholic Irish ancestry also have fairly high mean IQs of 104 or above, and their combined populations outnumber Jews by almost 15-to-1, implying that they would totally dominate the upper reaches of the white American ability distribution, even if we excluded the remaining two-thirds of all American whites, many of whose IQs are also fairly high. Furthermore, all these groups are far less highly urbanized or affluent than Jews,67 probably indicating that their scores are still artificially depressed to some extent. We should also remember that Jewish intellectual performance tends to be quite skewed, being exceptionally strong in the verbal subcomponent, much lower in math, and completely mediocre in visuospatial ability; thus, a completely verbal-oriented test such as Wordsum would actually tend to exaggerate Jewish IQ.
> ...
> ...




The author comes to the conclusion, that Jews dominate western societies not due to their intelligence, but because they are very racist, and if they get control of a university, they will favour their own tribe and discriminate against non-Jews.

Thais is precisely what happened to the Ivy League!


----------



## Art__Allm (Jul 1, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Just as your standard is islamonazi propaganda and LIES



Why do Islam-Haters complain about Jew-Hate?


----------



## toastman (Jul 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



So deluded pro Palestinians are not able to refute something (which happens more than not), they come out with their usual "It's Zionist Hasbara!!"

*Yawn* . Don't you have something new?? It's getting quite old. Just admit that 're too allergic to the truth to accept it. There's nothing wrong with admitting that, as all pro Palestinian share the same allergy so you're not alone.


----------



## Art__Allm (Jul 1, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Just as the existence of the Khazars has never been proven before the novel that mentioned them for the first time.



Do you really believe that any serous scientist denies the existence of Khazaria and the Khazars that converted to Judaism?



This is an accepted scientific fact. The only disagreement that exists between scientists is the number of converts and their influence on the Ashkenazi communities.

Some scientists still believe that they did not have a big influence, though all scientist agree that the first Ashkenazi communities in Poland were created by Khazars.

Polish historians (including Jews) agree that their communities were created by Khazars, though some of them believe that the German Jews eventually outnumbered the Khazars, which contradicts the demographic statistics.

There were only about a couple of thousand Jews that migrated from Germany to Poland, and these few German Jews could not have an unnaturally high birth rate. The most plausible explanation is that there were a lot of Khazars in Poland, and these Khazars mixed with the few German Jews.



> - Elkan Nathan Adler, in _Jewish Travellers_ (London: George Routledge & Sons, 1930), page xiii.
> 
> "At about the same time that the Mohammedans had conquered Spain, the king of a people, called Khazars, had become dissatisfied with worshipping idols, and had become a Jew. A great many of his lords, generals, and soldiers had done likewise. Rabbis were then invited to come and teach Jewish laws and customs to the Jewish Khazars. During the two hundred years of the existence of this Jewish kingdom, most of the Khazars had learned the Jewish religion and were living in accordance with its laws. Hasdai rejoiced greatly to learn of the kingdom of the Khazars. Unfortunately, the Russians destroyed it a few years later. You are probably wondering: ''What happened to the Jewish Khazars?'' Some of them mingled with the other Jews of Russia, and the others || gradually forgot their Judaism and became Christians."
> 
> ...


----------



## montelatici (Jul 1, 2015)

toastman said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Toast, all my claims supported by the source documentation I research in the archives, has been made into a documentary called "1913 Seeds of Conflict".  It was aired by PBS for the first time last night.  All of your ridiculous Zionist propaganda is exposed and everything I have posted here is now available to a greater audience. Watch it and weep.


----------



## toastman (Jul 1, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Just as the existence of the Khazars has never been proven before the novel that mentioned them for the first time.
> ...



"though all scientist agree that the first Ashkenazi communities in Poland were created by Khazars."

         

You're too brainwashed to understand that the Khazar theory is yet another method used by Jew haters to de legitimize the Jewish people.
It's only a matter of time before some new theory comes out, and deluded Jew haters like you will eat it up right away.


----------



## toastman (Jul 1, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



There you go again, copying what I said. Just because some of the stuff you post is factual, it does not mean that your immense propaganda and lies don't exist.

You don't even know what propaganda is (which is ironic considering how much of it you post on a daily basis). Any time a pro Israeli poster posts something you don't like, you call it 'Zionist propaganda'. That's because you are not smart enough to refute anything.

You and your pro Pali buddies might think that you can post Palestinian propaganda on a daily basis without getting noticed, but there is simply too much proof in your posts to deny it.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 1, 2015)

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...




Facts are not propaganda.  Watch "1913 Seeds of Conflict"  watch it and weep.  Everything, I mean everything I have stated about pre-Mandate Palestine is confirmed in this fine PBS documentary.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 1, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> 50_RiaL said:
> 
> 
> > At this point, I take sanctuary in my remaining hypothesis, uniquely parsimonious and happily irrefutable. The Jews are God’s chosen people.
> ...



Nah, we're not going to take your bait.  You're just a fulla shit Jew hating bigot.  Jewish accomplishments and achievements have more to do with their culture, faith, perseverance through adversity, and upbringing, rather than generalizing an IQ level to a people. There are very smart and dumb people in all races and colors. 

Funny part about you Jew hating pigs is, you keep telling us that "Jews aren't a race!", yet, go out of your way to explain why this JEWISH RACE or ethnicity isn't as smart as advertised. But yet again, isn't this "Jews aren't as smart as advertised" yet another much discussed theme by Hilter and his Nazi henchmen? Yes it is.  

Now to get back on topic, Arabs forced the Palestinians out of the way, prior to the 1948 attack on Israel.  What say you, Nazi retard?


----------



## Roudy (Jul 1, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Just as the existence of the Khazars has never been proven before the novel that mentioned them for the first time.
> ...



Khazar theory has been debunked, and it is not the topic of this thread, Fart_All_Nazi.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 1, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Nobody's going to watch your propaganda video, troll. Roll it up and shove it up Uranus.


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 1, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> 50_RiaL said:
> 
> 
> > At this point, I take sanctuary in my remaining hypothesis, uniquely parsimonious and happily irrefutable. The Jews are God’s chosen people.
> ...



IQ is not knowledge, it is the ability to process and analysis information.  You can have a child with a high IQ that can't do math, yet.  It is not what they know but their ability to think and learn.  A savant can recite poetry or do complex e


----------



## montelatici (Jul 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > 50_RiaL said:
> ...



You are so eloquent Ruddy, as eloquent as Goebbels, who you remind me of, given your propensity to spout propaganda.  Unfortunately, you are not the sharpest knife in the drawer, hence you do your side no favors.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 1, 2015)

stick to the topic instead of repeating Nazi Jew hate ideology about how Jews are inferior, you Jew hating Nazi troll. 

Arabs forced the Palestinians to clear out.

You've been on this site ALL DAY.  Now bugger off or hand the shift to the next propagandist asshole. You've failed today, as usual.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 1, 2015)

Actually, the documentary that was first aired yesterday confirms all of my posts about pre-Mandate Palestine.  I am celebrating.  It's as if the writer/director used my posts as the script.  

When have I ever said that Jews are inferior?  I don't hate Jews and the only neo-Nazi around here is you.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 1, 2015)

No you're jerking off. And we're laughing at your ass.

You've gone out of your way to tell us that Jews aren't "as smart as advertised", just like your fellow Nazi Fart_All.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 1, 2015)

When have I ever said such a thing.  Making things up again Ruddy.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 1, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Actually, the documentary that was first aired yesterday confirms all of my posts about pre-Mandate Palestine.  I am celebrating.  It's as if the writer/director used my posts as the script.
> 
> When have I ever said that Jews are inferior?  I don't hate Jews and the only neo-Nazi around here is you.


He wants people to hate Jews and he's doing everything he can to make that happen.

But the moment you ask him (or them), "Why would I hate Jews?", all you get is crickets.  I think it's pretty odd for someone to call somebody a  Jew-hater, but can't explain why?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 1, 2015)

montelatici said:


> When have I ever said such a thing.  Making things up again Ruddy.


It's interesting that no matter what the topic is, or the type of criticism being made, the response is always the same.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 1, 2015)

montelatici said:


> When have I ever said such a thing.  Making things up again Ruddy.



Sure you did. You posted a thread about how Israelis don't have IQ's as high as Europeans have you not, Nazi boy?  

Bigots don't realize how bigoted they actually are. You're no exception Nazi boy, in fact you're very typical.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Roudy (Jul 2, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, the documentary that was first aired yesterday confirms all of my posts about pre-Mandate Palestine.  I am celebrating.  It's as if the writer/director used my posts as the script.
> ...



I don't want anybody to hate anybody big mouth with the low IQ.  It's no secret, you and Monte come straight to this forum just so you can vomit your Jew hate. So yes, you're certified Jew hating bigots.  Your lover Monte's been on this forum for about 20 hours straight today, posting his usual lies, mutilated documents, and hate.  One has to wonder how many people are behind this Monte screen name.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 2, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> 50_RiaL said:
> 
> 
> > At this point, I take sanctuary in my remaining hypothesis, uniquely parsimonious and happily irrefutable. The Jews are God’s chosen people.
> ...








 OFF TOPIC DEFLECTION AND SPAMMING PLEASE REMOVE


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 2, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Just as your standard is islamonazi propaganda and LIES
> ...







 Because it is islam that is the cause of all the Jew hate, and we have seen just how hateful the muslims can be.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 2, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Just as the existence of the Khazars has never been proven before the novel that mentioned them for the first time.
> ...








 So youi use a novel as the basis of your proof, how about a scientific study of these alleged people going back further than the middle of the 20C


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 2, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 So your name will be in the credits then ?

 If it isn't then you will be seen as the LIAR you are


----------



## Challenger (Jul 2, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



On the contrary, it is having a good grasp of the true history of the Middle East that makes it easy to spot when the Zionist Hasbarists try to re-write it to suit their racist agenda.


----------



## Challenger (Jul 2, 2015)

toastman said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



See post #484


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 2, 2015)

Roudy said:


> I don't want anybody to hate anybody big mouth with the low IQ.  It's no secret, you and Monte come straight to this forum just so you can vomit your Jew hate. So yes, you're certified Jew hating bigots.  Your lover Monte's been on this forum for about 20 hours straight today, posting his usual lies, mutilated documents, and hate.  One has to wonder how many people are behind this Monte screen name.


Why would I hate Jews?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 2, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, the documentary that was first aired yesterday confirms all of my posts about pre-Mandate Palestine.  I am celebrating.  It's as if the writer/director used my posts as the script.
> ...







 Because we cant answer the why, only you can. We can answer the how .


 Why would I hate muslims then dildo ? lets see if you can give the answer


----------



## Challenger (Jul 2, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > 50_RiaL said:
> ...



That probably explains why all those Israeli technocratic geniuses and Nobel prize winners can't make peace with the Palestinians; they are either too stupid or they just don't want to.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 2, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > When have I ever said such a thing.  Making things up again Ruddy.
> ...







Because the reponce is to the same Jew Hatred and islamonazi propaganda


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 2, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want anybody to hate anybody big mouth with the low IQ.  It's no secret, you and Monte come straight to this forum just so you can vomit your Jew hate. So yes, you're certified Jew hating bigots.  Your lover Monte's been on this forum for about 20 hours straight today, posting his usual lies, mutilated documents, and hate.  One has to wonder how many people are behind this Monte screen name.
> ...







 We don't know as only you can answer the WHY, WE CAN ONLY ANSWER THE HOW AND WHEN.   Seems that you have a problem with English comprehension.

 So why do you hate the Jews as shown by your repeated demands they be wiped out by US forces


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 2, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want anybody to hate anybody big mouth with the low IQ.  It's no secret, you and Monte come straight to this forum just so you can vomit your Jew hate. So yes, you're certified Jew hating bigots.  Your lover Monte's been on this forum for about 20 hours straight today, posting his usual lies, mutilated documents, and hate.  One has to wonder how many people are behind this Monte screen name.
> ...







 We don't know as only you can answer the WHY, WE CAN ONLY ANSWER THE HOW AND WHEN.   Seems that you have a problem with English comprehension.

 So why do you hate the Jews as shown by your repeated demands they be wiped out by US forces


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 2, 2015)

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...








 Or could it be that they are more intelligent than you and realise that the Palestinians don't want peace just the massacre of the Jews and the world as theirs.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 2, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 So why cant it be the other way round then and the pro Israeli's can see when you Jew Haters re-write history to suit your NAZI RACIST AGENDA


----------



## Challenger (Jul 2, 2015)

There are times when we must excuse certain members who are afflicted with Cushing's one symptom of which includes memory and attention dysfunction. They should be pitied and their random outbursts ignored as they basically have no idea of what they are talking about, but lash out in dispair and frustration at their situation. 

Cushing s syndrome - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Cushing s disease - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

There, there, Phoney, we understand.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 2, 2015)

Challenger said:


> There are times when we must excuse certain members who are afflicted with Cushing's one symptom of which includes memory and attention dysfunction. They should be pitied and their random outbursts ignored as they basically have no idea of what they are talking about, but lash out in dispair and frustration at their situation.
> 
> Cushing s syndrome - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> Cushing s disease - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> ...







So you have that variant do you, luckily I don't and have all my faculties




 OFF TOPIC DEFLECTION NOTED AND TAKEN INTO CONCIDERATION


----------



## Roudy (Jul 2, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want anybody to hate anybody big mouth with the low IQ.  It's no secret, you and Monte come straight to this forum just so you can vomit your Jew hate. So yes, you're certified Jew hating bigots.  Your lover Monte's been on this forum for about 20 hours straight today, posting his usual lies, mutilated documents, and hate.  One has to wonder how many people are behind this Monte screen name.
> ...



How the hell should we know, psycho?  Examine your childhood, environment, associations, etc.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 2, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



You have zero grasp of history. Over a million Jews that had been living there in some cases for thousands of years, had to flee from Arab Muslim countries, due to ethnic cleansing and genocide by Muslim savages. 

That is historical fact. Look it up.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 2, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




The historical facts have come out Ruddy.  Your bullshit won't hunt anymore. We got your number now, liar.

Video Full Episode Watch 1913 Seeds of Conflict Online PBS Video


----------



## Roudy (Jul 2, 2015)

Ha ha.  One film created by a leftist doesn't negate actually history, what Arabs did to the Jews, and the fact that Arab armies threatened the Pelestinians to clear out. What a friggin jerkoff.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 2, 2015)

The film negates your fairy tale history and your constant posting of lies. You lost Ruddy.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 2, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The film negates your fairy tale history and your constant posting of lies. You lost Ruddy.






 What film ?


----------



## Art__Allm (Jul 2, 2015)

> Why do Islam-Haters complain about Jew-Hate?





Phoenall said:


> Because it is islam that is the cause of all the Jew hate, and we have seen just how hateful the muslims can be.



You believe that it is OK to hate Muslims, but you whine about Jew-Hate.

Very funny.


----------



## Art__Allm (Jul 2, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> So youi use a novel as the basis of your proof, how about a scientific study of these alleged people going back further than the middle of the 20C



No, the quoted texts were not novels, that were historic accounts of Jewish intellectuals.
BTW, you will find a lot of more recent scientific studies on the page I have linked.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 2, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



and here I thought it was the Germans, and Russia, Poland etc. The Jew fought everyone, they were not innocent little helpless people. Have you read the OT lately, their God told them to fight everyone.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jul 2, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



The Jews WERE helpless in Germany, Poland and Russia.  But now that the Jews have Israel, they're not helpless anymore.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 2, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



They did and are doing to the helpless indigenous Christians and Muslims what was done to them by Europeans of a different religion.  That is the injustice the film 1913 Seeds of Conflct so effectively pointed out.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 2, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



"1913 Seeds of Conflict" quite effectively relegates your nonsense regarding millions of Jews living there to junk bond status.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 2, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



You have already created a jerkoff thread about the meaningless film.  The film has nothing to do with the historical fact that in 1948 the attacking Arabs warned the Palestinians  to clear out. Another off topic violation.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 2, 2015)

The film demonstrates that the Zionist myth is a lie and propaganda.  And, it is a lie after 1913.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 2, 2015)

This film by the History Channel tells it like it was:


----------



## montelatici (Jul 2, 2015)

Should the Mufti not at least have attempted to eliminate the danger posed by the European invaders?


----------



## Roudy (Jul 2, 2015)

No. Your beloved Mufti was an Islamic Nazi bastard that set about to kill all the Jews and Christians he could get his hands on.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 2, 2015)

Roudy said:


> No. Your beloved Mufti was an Islamic Nazi bastard that set about to kill all the Jews and Christians he could get his hands on.



The Muslims and Christians were allied against the European invaders. The Mufti had every right  to want to kill European invaders that had every intention to evict or kill all the Christians and Muslims in Palestine in order to create an exclusive Jewish state on the land that the Christians and Muslims had inhabited for several generations.  Do you think the Native Americans were wrong to want to kill the European invaders?


----------



## Roudy (Jul 2, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > No. Your beloved Mufti was an Islamic Nazi bastard that set about to kill all the Jews and Christians he could get his hands on.
> ...


Bullshit.  The land was ruled by Ottomans for 700 years and then the by the British after the Ottoman empire collapsed.  

So you're condoning the genocide that the Nazi Mufti incited upon the native Jews and Christians of the Middle East?  You are Jew hating scum.  Case closed.

Hitler s Mufti Catholic Answers

Revered in some circles today as one of the fathers of modern radical Islam, al-Husseini has been the subject of a number of modern studies. Scholars such as David Dalin, John Rothmann, Chuck Morse, and others have courageously brought al-Husseini’s actions to light. "Hitler’s Mufti," as many have called him, had a direct hand in some of the darkest moments of the Holocaust, the slaughter of tens of thousands of Christians, and the formation of some of the most hate-filled generations of modern history.* Al-Husseini is a testament to the way that evil finds evil.*

This was described by al-Husseini in his own memoirs: 

Our fundamental condition for cooperating with Germany was a free hand to eradicate every last Jew from Palestine and the Arab world. I asked Hitler for an explicit undertaking to allow us to solve the Jewish people in a manner befitting our national and racial aspirations and according to the scientific methods innovated by Germany in the handling of its Jews. The answer I got was: "The Jews are yours." (Ami Isseroff and Peter FitzGerald-Morris, "The Iraq Coup Attempt of 1941, the Mufti, and the Farhud")

To assist the practical slaughter of Jews and Christians, al-Husseini built an army of Muslim volunteer units for the _Waffen-SS_ (the combat units of the dread SS) to operate for the Nazi cause in the Balkans. While the appeal for volunteers from among Muslims always struggled to meet the demands for new recruits, al-Husseini was able to organize three divisions of Bosnian Muslims who were then trained as elements of the _Waffen-SS_. The largest radical Muslim unit was the 13th _Waffen-SS Handzar_ ("Dagger") division that boasted over 21,000 men. They were joined by the Bosnian 23rd _Waffen-SS Kama_ Division and the Albanian Skanderbeg 21st _Waffen-SS_ Division. The Muslim _Waffen-SS_ forces fought across the Balkans against Communist partisans and then assisted in the genocide of Yugoslavian Jews and in the persecution and slaughter of Gypsies and Christian Serbs in 1944 and 1945. The brutality extended to Catholics as well, for the Muslim _Waffen-SS_ cut a path of destruction across the Balkans that encompassed a large number of Catholic parishes, churches, and shrines and resulted in the deaths of thousands of Catholics. By the end of the war, al-Husseini’s fanatical soldiers had killed over 90 percent of the Jews in Bosnia.

*
*


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 3, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> > Why do Islam-Haters complain about Jew-Hate?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Have you seen the aftermath of an Islamic attack on innocents, when children are left hanging from trees like rag dolls. That is why many people hate muslims and what they stand for, and this can be found in the Koran which every muslim has to follow or be killed


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 3, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > So youi use a novel as the basis of your proof, how about a scientific study of these alleged people going back further than the middle of the 20C
> ...






 No they were novels that first introduced the Khazars to the world. Until these where published there where no Khazars in existence


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 3, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Should the Mufti not at least have attempted to eliminate the danger posed by the European invaders?







 Should we not attempt to eliminate the danger posed by islamin invasion and colonisation in the same manner you prescribe for the Jews ?


----------



## Challenger (Jul 3, 2015)

Roudy said:


> This film by the History Channel tells it like it was:


Oh, please. History Channel panders to the intellectual lowest common denominator. "...he asked for face-time with Hitler"? wow, that's really '30s idiom.


----------



## theliq (Jul 3, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You forgot Roudy to mention the Zionists who helped Hitler to eliminate Jews,,,now research this abomination and get back to me,with your summation in this matter.......and improve your credibility.steve.....................this may help you,www.rense.com/general43/jewserved.htm

or just type in "Jews who fought with the Nazis"......Roudy it makes interesting reading and blows much of your theory out of the water, No need to thank me,in this matter.


----------



## theliq (Jul 3, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


And so did 150,000 Jews,so your point was ??????   steve


----------



## Art__Allm (Jul 3, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Have you seen the aftermath of an Islamic attack on innocents, when children are left hanging from trees like rag dolls. That is why many people hate muslims and what they stand for, and this can be found in the Koran which every muslim has to follow or be killed



Well, the crucial point is that you do not condemn hate, you rationalise hate, if the haters are Jews.

So why do you have the chutzpah to whine and complain about hate, directed against Zionists?

BTW, the Old Testament (Jewish Torah) is a book full of pathological and sadistic hate, the Jewish god orders the Hebrews to kill and rape even children, and steal their land.

BTW, shall I show you the disfigured corpses of pregnant Palestinian women in Deir Yassin or the disfigured Palestinian Children after the latest mass killings of civilians in Gaza?

If you agree that the hate of Jews against Palestinians can be explained, then you have to acknowledge that the hate of the victims of Jews against the Jews can also be explained.

Just think about that: What is the reason, and what is the consequence?

Did Palestinians come to Khazaria and steal the land of the non-Semitic descendants of white European Slavs and Khazars, or did the descendants of Khazars come to Palestine and steal the land of the native Semites of Palestine?

Like prominent Zionists agreed: Zionist Jews had stolen the Palestinian land. Is this a reason for Palestinians to love Zionist Jews?

And what about the descendants of the victims of Bolshevism?

Do they have any reason to love the descendants of Bolsheviks?

The list of victims can be extended.

So if you do not love Palestinians and Muslims and try to explain the hate of Jews against their perceived enemies, stop calling names and condemning people who do not love Zionist Jews, the descendants of Bolsheviks, etc.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 3, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Oh Please give me a break. I wouldn't know where to start, how about checking out my signature quote. They were never helpless or penniless, but now they are dangerous in that they are filthy rich, and do have control, and

if you know who you can't talk about without be called names or thrown in jail if you disagree with their history, you know who is in control.


----------



## Challenger (Jul 3, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



David Dalin, Conservative/Right wing Jewish rabbi, who co-wrote "Icon of Evil" with John Rothman, a radio talk show host. the book was almost universally panned as badly written propaganda (aka Hasbara.)

Chuck Morse failed Conservative/Right wing politician and another talk show host, wrote, "The Nazi Connection to Islamic Terrorism:Adolf Hitler and Haj Amin Al-Husseini"

These, are "scholars"? Maybe a case can be made for that but their objectivity is highly suspect.

Oh, the 23rd SS division was called Nederland and was a Dutch unit, the "Kama" unit was called the 23rd Waffen Mountain Division, Kama. This unit only existed on paper and never fought as a unit. The 13th SS Division Handschar, was composed of Catholic Croats and Bosniaks along with Volksdeutsche and Bosniak Muslims, roughly a 40-60% split.  Interestingly, Muslim elements mutinied in 1943 and were executed, 265 survivors were send to the Neungamme Concentration camp where they died. Yes the Nazis weren't particular who they sent to their camps. 21st SS Waffen Mountain Division Skanderbeg, again was composed of a mix of Germans, and Albanians both Christians and Muslims, it never attained more than brigade strength and was prone to desertion like the other units mentioned.

Despite having Muslim soldiers in their ranks, if you look at their histories you suddenly discover that the mufti had nothing to do with their formation, although he did promote recruitment, often with poor results.


----------



## Challenger (Jul 3, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You wouldn't know a historical fact if it walked up to you and introduced itself, that's why you post drivel most of the time.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 3, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...








 So when are you going to produce a link from an unbiased source that says just that ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 3, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...








AND it shows nothing of what you claim, as the Jews of Germany considered themselves Germans and where willing to fight for their freedom.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 3, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Have you seen the aftermath of an Islamic attack on innocents, when children are left hanging from trees like rag dolls. That is why many people hate muslims and what they stand for, and this can be found in the Koran which every muslim has to follow or be killed
> ...







 Who has it as a command from their god to this day to "KILL ALL THE UNBELIEVERS" and refuse to even contemplate removing it or ignoring  from their lives


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 3, 2015)

Roudy said:


> I don't want anybody to hate anybody...


Bullshit!  Hate is your friend.  You make love to your hate.  Without hate, you wouldn't have anything to say.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 3, 2015)

Roudy said:


> How the hell should we know, psycho?


Then why accuse me of it?

Why don't you accuse me of something you do know?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 3, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Because we cant answer the why...


Then why accuse me of something you don't know?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 3, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want anybody to hate anybody...
> ...








 That describes you perfectly


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 3, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Because we cant answer the why...
> ...








 We do know you exhibit Nazi Jew Hatred all the time, it is the why you exhibit Nazi Jew Hatred we cant answer


----------



## Art__Allm (Jul 3, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Who has it as a command from their god to this day to "KILL ALL THE UNBELIEVERS" and refuse to even contemplate removing it or ignoring  from their lives



What are you talking about?
About 30% of expelled Palestinians were Christians, and these Christian Palestinians were even more radical supporters of the liberation of their homeland, than their Muslim compatriots.

So the fight of Palestinians for the liberation of their country has nothing to do with Islam or any other religion, it is just the predictable reaction of people that were wronged.

Zionists were eager to transform the Palestinian conflict into the conflict between Islam and the so-called "Judeo-Christianity", and they had even some success with this fraud.


BTW, what about Judaism?
Did Jews reject the Old Testament or the hateful statements about non-Jews in their Talmud?
What about King's Torah that was published in Israel?



> The prohibition 'Thou Shalt Not Murder' applies only "to a Jew who kills a Jew," write Rabbis Yitzhak Shapira and Yosef Elitzur of the West Bank settlement of Yitzhar. Non-Jews are "uncompassionate by nature" and attacks on them "curb their evil inclination," *while babies and children of Israel's enemies may be killed since "it is clear that they will grow to harm us."*
> 
> Advertisement



Radical Jews in Israel call for killing babies!
What else do you need?


----------



## Art__Allm (Jul 3, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> We do know you exhibit Nazi Jew Hatred all the time, it is the why you exhibit Nazi Jew Hatred we cant answer



Why do people who hate Muslims and other perceived "enemies", and even rationalize their hate, constantly whine about hate that is generated by their own hate?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jul 3, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Who has it as a command from their god to this day to "KILL ALL THE UNBELIEVERS" and refuse to even contemplate removing it or ignoring  from their lives
> ...



Muslims are killing Christians in today's world.  Wake up!!


----------



## Art__Allm (Jul 3, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Muslims are killing Christians in today's world.  Wake up!!



Cui bono?

Who created this conflict with Islam?
Wake up, if you have a brain and are really a Christian!


----------



## Roudy (Jul 3, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Who has it as a command from their god to this day to "KILL ALL THE UNBELIEVERS" and refuse to even contemplate removing it or ignoring  from their lives
> ...



Fart_All there is no evidence whatsoever that Jews expelled the Palestinians en mass.  There is however evidence that the Arabs refused the partition plan, attacked the nascent state of Isrsel, and warned the Palestinians to get out of the way. Some did while others joined the attack from the inside.  When the Arab armies failed in their attempt to destroy the Jewish state, they out the Palestinians into prison like camps, and kept them like that for 20 years.  All the while not one peep from either the Arabs or Palestinians about this mythical Palestine, of course.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 3, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims are killing Christians in today's world.  Wake up!!
> ...



Oh wait lemme guess.....THE JOOOOOOOS, right?  It's always the Joooooooos fault. They are behind all the wars, control the economy, media, banks, etc.  

Fart_All repeats antisemetic canards like a good Nazi parrot.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 3, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Yeah, these islamists and neo Nazis are soooo concerned about the welfare of Christians.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 3, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...




There is plenty of evidence that the Jews expelled the Arabs en-masse.  Israeli intelligence reports confirm it. The Arabs were quite correct in refusing to accept the partition of their land to make room for European colonists.  The Arab armies intervened in May 1948 to attempt to stop the on-going Jewish massacre and expulsion of the Christians and Muslims and to prevent the creation of a European settler colony and state.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 3, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Muslims are killing Christians in today's world.  Wake up!!


You're killing me with your Islamophobia.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 3, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...



You keep saying that but the real evidence points to Arab armies forcing the Palestinjans to get out of the way before their attack. That's why the West Bank and Gaza were under occupation by Jordanians and Egyptians for 20 years. Now if you could only produce a document or quote where an Arab or Palestinian requested that a state be created in the same land they supposedly want a state to be created now. Now that would be interesting.


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 3, 2015)

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...



*......because of the palestinians/arabs that just wanted to annihilator Israel !!!!!!!*

*Israel was not about to lay down and die, as much as the arabs might have wanted
*


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 3, 2015)

Roudy said:


> This film by the History Channel tells it like it was:



sad that for those posting who cannot read all the material on the mufti, actually need to see it on youtube (and still not absorb the information)


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jul 3, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims are killing Christians in today's world.  Wake up!!
> ...



I don't know if you watch the news but I do, and for some reason it's not making news BIG TIME, though I don't know why.  Christians have been driven out by ISIS in Iraq, Syria and Libya.  They have been taken down in orange jump-suits to riverbanks and beheaded.  They have been crucified.  There should be rallies and demonstrations all around the world, but no one seems to care. Now I know how the Holocaust could have happened.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 3, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> I don't know if you watch the news but I do, and for some reason it's not making news BIG TIME, though I don't know why.  Christians have been driven out by ISIS in Iraq, Syria and Libya.  They have been taken down in orange jump-suits to riverbanks and beheaded.  They have been crucified.  There should be rallies and demonstrations all around the world, but no one seems to care. Now I know how the Holocaust could have happened.


It's not making the news is because Israel and my government are funding them and providing material support.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 3, 2015)

I fail to understand the fascination with the Mufti.  Like many leaders in countries/regions ruled by the allies he sided with the enemy of the allies.  Of course he wanted the Europeans out of Palestine, the Europeans were planning to transfer hundreds of thousands of Europeans (Jews) to Palestine and create a state in the country to the exclusion of the Palestinians.  

There were leaders in other British colonies that supported the Germans, seeing a British defeat as the key to independence Subhas Chandra Bose, a president of the Indian National Congress, led the Indian National Army (INA) against the British.  Bose met with Hitler and was trained in Germany.

We supported Stalin because he was an enemy of Germany.  And Stalin was no saint.  

I just don't find it unusual that a Palestinian leader would ally himself with the enemy of Britain, given what he believed the British planned for the Palestinians.

Unlike pro-German leaders like the Ukrainian general Pavlo Shandruk who had a hand in the murder of Jews in Ukraine and Poland and whose army fought with the Germans, the Mufti had a reason to fear the Europeans that would flood into Palestine, and what would happen to his people after a British victory.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 3, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



I fail to see what this has to do with the Palestinians, particularly the Palestinian Christians.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 3, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



There are archived official documents showing communications between the Mufti and Hitler and Himmler, you ignorant dumbass.  The Mufti was listed officially as a Nazi by the U.S. State Dept. and for good reason. He even wrote letters to Black American Muslims inciting them to Jihad and revolt against Roosevelt and occupy and create their own Islamic state within one of the American states.   The facts listed on the catholic website are a matter of history and not up for debate.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 3, 2015)

montelatici said:


> I fail to understand the fascination with the Mufti.  Like many leaders in countries/regions ruled by the allies he sided with the enemy of the allies.  Of course he wanted the Europeans out of Palestine, the Europeans were planning to transfer hundreds of thousands of Europeans (Jews) to Palestine and create a state in the country to the exclusion of the Palestinians.
> 
> There were leaders in other British colonies that supported the Germans, seeing a British defeat as the key to independence Subhas Chandra Bose, a president of the Indian National Congress, led the Indian National Army (INA) against the British.  Bose met with Hitler and was trained in Germany.
> 
> ...


 You fail to see because you are an antisemite like he was.  

The Mufti was a Nazi who wanted Jews and Christians killed because of their religion, and he managed to kill tens of thousands of Christians, and incited the Muslims to commit genocide upon the Jews not only in their own holy land, but all over the region.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 3, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Big mouth low IQ is too stupid to realize that he's describing himself.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 3, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Ruddy accusing others of low IQ is entertaining.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 4, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Who has it as a command from their god to this day to "KILL ALL THE UNBELIEVERS" and refuse to even contemplate removing it or ignoring  from their lives
> ...





 That is radical Jews that are no better than Boko Harem and IS.
 The personal views of two Jews are not the collective views of all the Jews
 Yes they have rejected the parts of the Torah that have no place in modern society
 So you are now saying that the Christians that only ever reached 10% of the population suddenly produced 3 times their numbers in 1948. A miracle perhaps ?


 But none of this shows that islam does not have as a command that is still valid today to " KILL THE UNBELIEVERS "


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 4, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > We do know you exhibit Nazi Jew Hatred all the time, it is the why you exhibit Nazi Jew Hatred we cant answer
> ...







My hate ios generated by the hate pouring out of islam and neo Marxism. I saw the aftermath of such hate when a plane was brought down killing all those on board. I also saw the hate when thousands of innocent British schoolgirls where raped and racially abused in the name of islam and neo Marxists protected the rapists in return for votes. So is it any wonder so many people hate muslims and neo Marxists ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 4, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims are killing Christians in today's world.  Wake up!!
> ...






 The false prophet mohammed when he invented islam and told the muslims to "KILL THE UNBELIEVERS"


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 4, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims are killing Christians in today's world.  Wake up!!
> ...







 So you have found a verified case have you, one that has made it into the medical Journals.  Or do you mean you don't like the truth about islam being told so want to silence the truth


----------



## Challenger (Jul 4, 2015)

montelatici said:


> I fail to understand the fascination with the Mufti.  Like many leaders in countries/regions ruled by the allies he sided with the enemy of the allies.  Of course he wanted the Europeans out of Palestine, the Europeans were planning to transfer hundreds of thousands of Europeans (Jews) to Palestine and create a state in the country to the exclusion of the Palestinians.
> 
> There were leaders in other British colonies that supported the Germans, seeing a British defeat as the key to independence Subhas Chandra Bose, a president of the Indian National Congress, led the Indian National Army (INA) against the British.  Bose met with Hitler and was trained in Germany.
> 
> ...



Zionists need a "bogy man" figure to frighten their children into submission, so they create the "Evil Grand Mufti of Jerusalem" myth. It helps  them propagate their other great myth, that Nazism and Islam are somehow connected and all Muslims are really Nazis. Quite laughable really, but so long as it keeps the population afraid and docile, the ends justify the means.


----------



## Challenger (Jul 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Are there really? Care to share them with us. I notice you've stopped pushing your "Tell the Children the Truth" website, too much rubbish there. Now you're pushing Catholic Answers, a site that looks like it wants to deflect attention from Pope Pius XII and base their article on the Dalin/Morse rubbish.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 4, 2015)

Challenger said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > I fail to understand the fascination with the Mufti.  Like many leaders in countries/regions ruled by the allies he sided with the enemy of the allies.  Of course he wanted the Europeans out of Palestine, the Europeans were planning to transfer hundreds of thousands of Europeans (Jews) to Palestine and create a state in the country to the exclusion of the Palestinians.
> ...









 Neo Marxist rubbish, did you get told this before or after you sang the Red Flag


----------



## Art__Allm (Jul 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> The false prophet mohammed when he invented islam and told the muslims to "KILL THE UNBELIEVERS"



Well, Christians and Jews are "people of the book" in the Koran, speak they are believers.

Unbelievers were the pagans that actively fought against Islam.

Jesus Christ and his mother Mary are holy prophets in Islam, and Christians have a special status in all Muslim countries, ant there are still big Christian communities in all Muslim countries. About 30% of Palestinians were Christians, and they are fighting together with their Muslim compatriots against the Zionist occupants.

Zionists tried a lot of false-flag operation, they instigate hate between Muslims and Christians, because they profit from this hate. Some of their false-flag-operations (like the attack on the USS-Liberty and the Lavon-Affaire) did not work out, like they were planned, but American presidents did not mind the killing of Americans by Zionists, because they are just puppets, installed by Zionists in the USA.

What to Judaism, it is intolerant not only to the pagans, but also to all non-Jews (Goyim).

Jesus Christ and his mother Mary are holy prophets in the Koran, everybody knows that.
But some Jewish holy books instigate hate against these persons, that are regarded as holy persons in Islam and Christianity.

According to the most prominent Israeli religious teacher (many Israeli politicians called him the greatest authority of the Jewish religious law) the non-Jews are just animals, they were created to serve the Jews, like a donkey was crated to serve his master.

And this hater called for killing the perceived enemies of Israel:



> *Ovadia Yosef* (Hebrew: עובדיה יוסף‎; Arabic: عبد الله يوسف‎_‘Abdullah Youssef_)[2] (September 24, 1918– October 7, 2013)[3] was a Talmudic scholar, an authority on Jewish religious law (_halakha_), and the longtime spiritual leader of Israel's ultra-orthodox Shas party.
> 
> Ovadia Yosef - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia



_In an October 2010 sermon, Yosef stated that "The sole purpose of non-Jews is to serve Jews". He said that Gentiles served a divine purpose: *"Why are Gentiles needed? They will work, they will plow, they will reap. We will sit like an effendi and eat. That is why Gentiles were created.*"[72]

In the same article in The Jerusalem Post, according to the journalist who interviewed him, Yosef compared Gentiles to donkeys whose life has the sole purpose to serve the master: ... *Gentiles were born only to serve us. Without that, they have no place in the world – only to serve the People of Israel.*"[13]_

Ovadia Yosef - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


_* ... "all the nasty people who hate Israel, like Abu Mazen (Abbas), vanish from our world... May God strike them down with the plague along with all the nasty Palestinians who persecute Israel."[76]*_

Ovadia Yosef - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Can you imagine any religious and political leader in any Muslim or Christian country saying such hateful things about Jews?


BTW, this hater represented the Shas party, which was elected in the Israeli parliament, and after his death millions of Israelis went to the streets to express their sympathy for this hater.

It was the biggest funeral since the creation of Israel!!!

Can you imagine any Christians leader, saying that "Jews were crated to serve Christians, like a donkey was created to serve his master"; and getting in a Christians country such a big funeral, like this Jewish hater got in Israel?

Can you name any official Muslim governments and politicians that believe that non-Muslims are animals, crated to serve the Muslims??


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 4, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > The false prophet mohammed when he invented islam and told the muslims to "KILL THE UNBELIEVERS"
> ...


We have heard so much of this very, very old Rabbi on tbis forum, but those who bring up this Rabbi never bring up the Muslim preachers who say that all the Christians and Jews should be killed.  Perhaps Art can tell us why these Muslim preachers are never mentioned.  Could it be that the Jews haters like Art are playing the "enemy of my enemy is my friend" game?  Ir it amazing how we let preachers like this into America and they probably have some in Germany too, but Art overlooks them.

Muslim Imam in Tennessee PREACHES Jews Christians are Filthy Their Lives Property can be Taken in Jihad by Muslims in America John Hawkins Right Wing News


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 5, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > The false prophet mohammed when he invented islam and told the muslims to "KILL THE UNBELIEVERS"
> ...









 Read the Koran in its abrogated form and see for yourself how the mentally unstable mohammed altered the meaning of many of the verses to that of violence and murder.
 Taking the words of one person that have been manipulated by haters shows that you are no better than the haters and will do anything including LIE to demonise the JEWS
 For every one Jew that allegedly says such things I CAN FIND 10 MILLION MUSLIMS SAYING SIMILAR THINGS, AND ON CAMERA


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 5, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...






 There are 6 million muslims that believe and repeat those words in palestine alone


----------



## Roudy (Jul 5, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Sorry, he gets gold you get silver. Better luck next time troll.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jul 5, 2015)

montelatici said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Well, Art brought up the subject because he keeps saying that Jesus is a revered prophet in Islam but not in Judaism, thereby implying that Muslims love Christians.  So you can ask Art about his flawed view of comparative religion.  Whether his views has to do directly with the I/P conflict or not, I cannot sit by and watch his ridiculous comments about how much Muslims love Christians, and not comment on today's situation.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 5, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


Muslims love to see the blood spurt from a slashed Christian throat. Makes 'em get all giggly.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 5, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > The false prophet mohammed when he invented islam and told the muslims to "KILL THE UNBELIEVERS"
> ...



Muslims believe the crucifiction of Jesus was faked by fellow Jews in order to save his life. Ha ha ha. What a fucking neo Nazi shmuck you are.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 5, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## montelatici (Jul 6, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



That is hate speech.  You are convinced that Muslims "love to see the blood spurt from a slashed Christian throat"? Or are you just trying to create hate between Christians and Muslims?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 6, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...








 How about it is the truth as shown by the many pictures and video's we see of them relishing the act. Don't like the truth do you of your adopted hero's actions that you support and defend


----------



## Roudy (Jul 6, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



He's simply stating an obvious fact, that Islamists are cutting off the heads of Christians while yelling "God is great".  You won't admit to it because you're busy vomiting hatred and lies towards Jews 24/7.  You have been a total failure at creating hatred between Christians and Jews.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 6, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



He said "Muslins"  not Islamists.  When have I ever "vomited hatred and lies towards Jews".  You are just making things up as usual.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 6, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



When have you not? You aren't fooling anybody but yourself.  You are an antisemite.

Islamists are Muslims, being supported ideologically by other Muslims, are they not?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 6, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...








 Every time you manipulate one of your reports to attack the Jews with, every time you claim that the Jews are war criminals. Every time you compare Jews to Nazis, every time you call the Jew murderers/

 By the way they are the same thing as Erdogan stated not that long ago


----------



## Roudy (Jul 6, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Monte called the Nazi Mufti of Jerusalem, a man with the blood of hundreds of thousands of Jews and tens of thousands of Christians "a patriot".  Only Jew hating scum would do that.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 6, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I suggest you stop calling people that you disagree with antisemites, it makes you appear to be a nutcase. Plus, it is libel.

Zionists extremists calling for the extermination of the Palestinians are Jews.  Should I consider that all Jews want to exterminate the Palestinians?

"*Right-wing Israeli politician calls for Gazans to be ’concentrated in camps’ – and then all resistance ‘exterminated’"
*
Israel-Gaza conflict Right-wing Israeli politician calls for Gazans to be concentrated in camps and then all resistance exterminated - Middle East - World - The Independent


----------



## montelatici (Jul 6, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



The Mufti was allied with the Christian Palestinians.   Christians killed millions of Christians on both sides.  WW2 was not a religious war.  

Ben Gurion directed the killing tens of thousands Christian and Muslim civilians,  yet he is considered an Israeli patriot.  Many times patriots are not nice people.  Andrew Jackson was responsible for the killing of probably 100s of thousands of native americans.  He is considered a patriot by many.

"Andrew Jackson recommended that troops systematically kill Indian women and children after massacres in order to complete the extermination.'


Read more atIndian-Killer Andrew Jackson Deserves Top Spot on List of Worst U.S. Presidents - ICTMN.com


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 6, 2015)

Roudy said:


> When have you not? You aren't fooling anybody but yourself.  You are an antisemite.
> 
> Islamists are Muslims, being supported ideologically by other Muslims, are they not?


When are you going to fucking grow up?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 6, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Monte called the Nazi Mufti of Jerusalem, a man with the blood of hundreds of thousands of Jews and tens of thousands of Christians "a patriot".  Only Jew hating scum would do that.


Mufti wasn't a Nazi, he was just against the British.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 6, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Monte called the Nazi Mufti of Jerusalem, a man with the blood of hundreds of thousands of Jews and tens of thousands of Christians "a patriot".  Only Jew hating scum would do that.
> ...



Hah?  Did you graduate from elementary school?  Mufti was certified as a Nazi by the U.S. Dept of state and the allies.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 6, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Well you anti American asshole, that's a really nice website you got there, and I'm sure you share that with your fellow anti American buddies all the time, but can you show us when and where "Ben Gurion directed the killing of tens of thousands of Christians and Muslim civilians"?  

It's just one outrageous Jew hating lie after another with you antisemtic pigs isn't it?


----------



## Roudy (Jul 6, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Sorry but if Israelis were more like your fellow IslamoNazi buddies then maybe.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...








 One persons personal views are not indicative of every Jewish person, but when you get a whole people that follow the same line then it is. And the evidence is very strong to suggest that most of the Palestinians want the complete destruction of Israel and the mass murder of the Jews


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 7, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Monte called the Nazi Mufti of Jerusalem, a man with the blood of hundreds of thousands of Jews and tens of thousands of Christians "a patriot".  Only Jew hating scum would do that.
> ...







 If he was a muslim then he was a Nazi, and he proved this by allying with the Nazis in WW2. He had a habit of siding with the losers, a trait that has passed into palestinain actions


----------



## Challenger (Jul 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



No, they are not.


----------



## Challenger (Jul 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Or someone who has read more objective tracts about the Mufti than those from far-right nut jobs and Zionists with agendas.


----------



## Challenger (Jul 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



When they start calling you names, that's when you know you are on the right track and they've got nothing left to argue with.


----------



## Challenger (Jul 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Got a link to that or are you just making it up?


----------



## Challenger (Jul 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...





> When they start calling you names, that's when you know you are on the right track and they've got nothing left to argue with.



I rest my case.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 7, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 Then what are they, as imams collect money from mosque attendees to be sent to islamist  groups to wage war.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 7, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...







 And believe the ramblings of far left nut jobs and islamonazis


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 7, 2015)

Challenger said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...







 So that is why you call us hasbara and Zionists because you have nothing left to argue with, explains a lot.


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 7, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Rest, good

What case?  You chatter


----------



## Roudy (Jul 7, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Hah!  Actually Islamists are carrying out Islam in its truest and purest form. 

Too bad you don't like the true face of Islam exposed, Achmed.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 7, 2015)

Much like you don't like the face of Zionism exposed.  The difference between a maniac like you and a normal person is that you support the killing non-Jews when the Jews are doing the killing but scream bloody murder when Jews are killed.  Normal people abhor the killing of people in general, by any people in general.  Get the difference psychopath.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 7, 2015)

Jew hating propogandist troll who considers the genocidal Nazi Mufti a patriot, calling others a maniac. Ha ha ha. 

Zionism is beautiful, not perfect, but nevertheless a good righteous cause.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 7, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



There are no objective tracts, the Mufti was Hitler's man in the Middle East.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 7, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Ha ha ha. You want a link?  Look dumbass, who the Mufti was isn't even debatable. Stop running around like a chicken with its head cut off. One of many:

http://www.archives.gov/iwg/reports/hitlers-shadow.pdf


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Much like you don't like the face of Zionism exposed.  The difference between a maniac like you and a normal person is that you support the killing non-Jews when the Jews are doing the killing but scream bloody murder when Jews are killed.  Normal people abhor the killing of people in general, by any people in general.  Get the difference psychopath.







And what is the true face of Zionism then freddy boy ?


----------



## montelatici (Jul 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Jew hating propogandist troll who considers the genocidal Nazi Mufti a patriot, calling others a maniac. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Zionism is beautiful, not perfect, but nevertheless a good righteous cause.



I only state fact, not propaganda.  You are the propagandist.

Zionism is not a righteous cause for its victims and it is righteous only to its adherents, much like any exclusivist or nationalistic ideology, Nazism and Fascism included.


----------



## Challenger (Jul 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Not a Muslim so I couldn't care less. What I don't like is poor scholarship combined with myopic bigotry which results in a wildly distorted view of both religion and history; in fact just like most of the dross you post day in, day out.


----------



## Challenger (Jul 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



If, as you say, there are no objective tracts, the you're just stating your own unsubstantiated subjective opinion.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Jew hating propogandist troll who considers the genocidal Nazi Mufti a patriot, calling others a maniac. Ha ha ha.
> ...



Zionism, the right for Jews to re-establish a homeland in their spiritual and ancestral homeland. After 2000 years it has happened, and that's beautiful. And they are here to stay. The fact that Muslims want to be the rulers of every square inch of this planet is irrelevant. Keep eating your soiled underwear in anger.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 7, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Yes, to you Islamic Nazis, there are objective tracts and Hitler was also misunderstood.  But please keep braying, Achmed.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 7, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Sounds more like you are a Muslim and you do care.


----------



## Challenger (Jul 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Nothing in your link demonstrates "the Mufti was certified as a Nazi by the U.S. Dept of state and the allies." What else have you got?


----------



## montelatici (Jul 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



There is nothing beautiful about having Britain facilitate the dispossession and eviction of the indigenous Christians and Muslims by fellow Europeans.  In fact, it would be a crime against humanity today, about as ugly as it can get. Nothing beautiful about it.  And, demographics will rule the day.  No anger, just perplexed that the Jews of Israel decided not to compromise to safeguard their future in the Middle East in a secular, democratic state with equality for all the inhabitants.


----------



## Challenger (Jul 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Still not a Muslim, still couldn't care less.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Hah?  Did you graduate from elementary school?  Mufti was certified as a Nazi by the U.S. Dept of state and the allies.


We should start calling you *Roufti*, because you're such a dumbass.  *Roufti* and Mufti.  Kind of like Ben and Jerry.  I only recently started looking into this dude because you keep whinning about him.  And what I've found so far, is that it's true, he did collaborate with the Nazis, but he wasn't one himself.  He only did it, because they both had a common enemy in the British.  He wasn't in to Nazi doctrine or ideology.  Which makes sense.  Because practically everything you say, is just made up bullshit.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Blah blah blah.  Keep braying like an antisemitic donkey. There is definitely something beautiful about how Jews who kept coming back to their ancestral and spiritual homeland, despite all the pogroms and invasions, finally got to re-establish a state after 2000 years.  It must make you antisemites eat your soiled underwear.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 7, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Hah?  Did you graduate from elementary school?  Mufti was certified as a Nazi by the U.S. Dept of state and the allies.
> ...



Awww did Dildo_Really the big mouth with the low IQ say something?

Hitler s Mufti Catholic Answers

*Hitler's Mufti*
By:  Matthew E. Bunson
http://www.catholic.com/magazine/articles/hitlers-mufti#




_Photograph _© _U.S. Holocaust Memorial Museum_

Recent work by historians and apologists has revealed that an influential, international religious leader was also an ardent supporter of Adolf Hitler. His name was not Pope Pius XII but Hajj Amin al-Husseini. This Grand Mufti of Jerusalem recruited whole divisions of fanatics to fight and kill in the name of extremism.

Revered in some circles today as one of the fathers of modern radical Islam, al-Husseini has been the subject of a number of modern studies. Scholars such as David Dalin, John Rothmann, Chuck Morse, and others have courageously brought al-Husseini’s actions to light. "Hitler’s Mufti," as many have called him, had a direct hand in some of the darkest moments of the Holocaust, the slaughter of tens of thousands of Christians, and the formation of some of the most hate-filled generations of modern history. Al-Husseini is a testament to the way that evil finds evil.

*A Radical Shaped by War*

Al-Husseini was born sometime in the late 1890s in Jerusalem when that city was in the hands of the dying Ottoman Empire. He belonged to an old family of nobles and was the son of the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem, Tahir al-Husseini. Sent to Cairo for his education, he studied Islamic jurisprudence at Al-Azhar University and then at the Cairo school _Dar al-Dawa wal-Ershad_ (The Institute for Propagation and Guidance) founded by a Syrian member of the Muslim Salafi sect (one of the most extreme in Islam). The school, a haven for radical thought, gave al-Husseini an early grounding in practical revolutionary planning. Al-Husseini went on to the College of Literature at Cairo University and then the Ottoman School for Administrators in Istanbul, which trained future leaders of the then far-flung Ottoman Empire.

After taking the mandatory pilgrimage to Mecca (the Hajj) in 1913, al-Husseini was drafted into the Ottoman Army. He was assigned to the College of Reserve Officers and subsequently named to an infantry regiment as a non-commissioned officer. With the onset of World War I in 1914, the Ottoman Empire entered into the bloody conflict as a member of the Central Powers with Germany and Austria. Al-Husseini found himself in an inefficient army that, compared to the highly mechanized forces of the West, was lacking in leadership and modern equipment. He soon heard of the genocide of the Armenian people—one of the most horrendous incidents in the terrible global conflict.

In 1916, al-Husseini departed the Ottoman Army on disability leave and spent the rest of the war in Jerusalem. Angered by the decision of the Allied victors to deny Arab participation in the discussions leading to the Treaty of Versailles, al-Husseini was even more infuriated by the sudden increase of Jewish immigrants into British-controlled Palestine. An ardent anti-Semite who hated Jews with a deep fervor, he first came to the attention of the British in 1920 when he organized riots against Jews. Charged with inciting violence that left five Jews dead and another 211 injured, he fled to Syria and was sentenced _in absentia_ to 10 years’ imprisonment.

*The Grand Mufti’s Ascent*

In April 1921, however, British High Commissioner Sir Herbert Samuel, seeking to achieve some semblance of peace in the Holy Land, granted amnesty to Arab nationalists. Al-Husseini was allowed to return to Jerusalem, and the British officials—disregarding his long record of anti-Semitism—named him Grand Mufti of Jerusalem. This title was granted to a Sunni Muslim cleric, granting him oversight of the holy sites of Islam in Jerusalem, in particular the Al-Aqsa Mosque. For Sunni Muslims, the Grand Mufti is honored as the chief religious authority in Jerusalem. Notably, from the appointment of the first Grand Mufti of Jerusalem in the 1860s, the position was customarily filled by the governing power in charge of Jerusalem.

After the death of the first Grand Mufti, Mohammed Tahir al-Husseini, in 1908, the position stayed in the family when the Turks awarded the title to his son Kamil al-Husseini. Although the British assumed control of Jerusalem during World War I, Kamil al-Husseini remained in his post until his death in 1921, when the British decided that Kamil’s brother Hajj Amin would be an acceptable choice—despite his criminal past and known extremist ties. Al-Husseini remained as Grand Mufti under the British in spite of his activities and was removed only in 1948, when King Abdullah I of Jordan banned him from Jerusalem and named Hussam Al-din Jarallah as Grand Mufti.

Once in power in Jerusalem, al-Husseini was appointed by the British to head the newly established Supreme Muslim Council, created to prepare the way for Arab self-governance in Palestine. Al-Husseini took the chance given to him by the appeasement-minded British to call for the deaths of Jews and set out on a campaign of terror against the Jews in Palestine. In subsequent years, al-Husseini was involved in plots to massacre Jews, among them 60 Jewish immigrants in Hebron and 45 more in Safad in 1929. In 1936, he helped lead a rebellion in Palestine against the British. The following year the British condemned al-Husseini (though permitting him to retain the title of Grand Mufti), and he fled to Syria once more. From there he continued to plot against the British control over Palestine.

*Fascist Bedfellows*

Events outside the Middle East were presenting new opportunities for fanatics to find allies and possible patrons. The 1930s witnessed the rise of National Socialism in Italy under Benito Mussolini and in Germany under Adolf Hitler. Soon after the appointment of Hitler as German Chancellor in 1933, the German Consul-General in Palestine, Heinrich Wolff, expressed his belief that many Muslims in the Holy Land would be supportive of the new Nazi regime. This view was confirmed when Wolff met with al-Husseini and other radical local leaders. For al-Husseini, the anti-Jewish policies of the Nazis were appealing, and he hoped for German help in ousting the British from Palestine.

Al-Husseini deepened his outreach to the Nazis in 1937 when he met with two Nazi SS officers, including Adolf Eichmann, one of the architects of the Holocaust in Damascus, Syria. The SS representatives had been sent at the express order of Reinhard Heydrich, the deputy head of the SS under Heinrich Himmler and chief of SS Intelligence and the Nazi security services, including the Gestapo. Heydrich recognized immediately that al-Husseini was a potentially valuable asset for Nazi interests in the Middle East and worked to cultivate him.

Four years later, al-Husseini threw his support to a pro-Nazi revolt in Iraq against the British-backed prime minister, Nuri Said Pasha. Going to Baghdad, al-Husseini issued a _fatwa_ for a jihad against the British. Barely a month later, British troops ended the coup and occupied the country, whereupon al-Husseini fled to Iran. Although given sanctuary in the embassies of Japan and Italy, al-Husseini was again forced to be on the move when Iran was itself occupied by the British and Soviet armies. Al-Husseini made his way out of Iran with Italian diplomats who provided him with an Italian passport. He shaved his beard and dyed his hair to avoid being recognized by British agents and Iranian police.

Al-Husseini reached Rome in October 1941 and began serious discussions with the Mussolini regime. The result was twofold. First, he secured a meeting with Mussolini himself and then completed a practical agreement with the Italians. In return for Axis recognition of an Arab state of a fascist nature that would encompass Iraq, Syria, Palestine, and the Transjordan, he agreed to support the war against Britain. The Italian foreign ministry also urged Mussolini to grant al-Husseini one million _lire_.

*The Mufti Meets the Führer*

Over the next few days, al-Husseini drafted a proposed statement of an Arab-Axis cooperative effort by which the Axis powers would recognize the right of the Arabs to deal with Jewish elements in Palestine and in the other Arab countries according to their own interests. The declaration was approved by Mussolini and sent to the German embassy in Rome. Pleased with the declaration, al-Husseini was invited to Berlin as an honored and useful guest of the Nazi regime. He arrived in Berlin on November 6 and met with Ernst von Weizsäcker, German secretary of state under Nazi Foreign Minister Joachim von Ribbentrop. Two weeks later, he met with von Ribbentrop himself, a prelude to his triumphant reception on November 28, 1941, with Adolf Hitler.

At their meeting, al-Husseini requested German assistance with the Arab independence movement and Nazi support in the extermination of any Jewish homeland. For his part, Hitler promised to aid that liberation movement, but went still further, promising that the aim of Nazi Germany would be the elimination of all Jews living under British protection once such territories had been conquered. This was described by al-Husseini in his own memoirs:

Our fundamental condition for cooperating with Germany was a free hand to eradicate every last Jew from Palestine and the Arab world. I asked Hitler for an explicit undertaking to allow us to solve the Jewish people in a manner befitting our national and racial aspirations and according to the scientific methods innovated by Germany in the handling of its Jews. The answer I got was: "The Jews are yours." (Ami Isseroff and Peter FitzGerald-Morris, "The Iraq Coup Attempt of 1941, the Mufti, and the Farhud")

*The Axis’ Kept Man*

For the Nazis, al-Husseini was an ideal propaganda tool, a powerful spokesman among radical Arabs, and an excellent instrument for their anti-Jewish campaign in Europe and in the Holy Land. Portrayed by the Nazis as the spiritual leader of all Islam, al-Husseini was given a grand formal welcome in Berlin. The official Nazi newspaper, _Volkischer Beobachter_, proudly published a photo of Hitler and al-Husseini, and Radio Berlin proclaimed on January 8, 1942 that the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem had consented to take part in the effort against the British, the Communists, and the Jews.

Satisfied with his newly concretized relations with the Nazis, al-Husseini chose to remain in the service of the Axis and settled in Berlin in a lavish mansion that had been confiscated from a Jewish family. The Nazis paid him a monthly stipend of 62,500 _Reichsmarks_ (approximately 20,000 dollars), payments that continued until April 1945, when only the fall of Berlin to the Red Army ended Hitler’s financial support. From his post, al-Husseini headed the Nazi-Arab Cooperation Section and helped build a network of German spies across the Middle East through his followers. Scheming for a desired dark future of Nazi-Islamic leadership, the Mufti founded an Islamic Institute in Dresden to provide training for young radical Muslims who would serve as chaplains for his field units and also head out across the Middle East and the world to sow the seeds of _jihadism_ and anti-Semitism.

*The Mufti’s Final Solution*

Scholars have long studied how actively engaged al-Husseini was in the implementation of the Holocaust. There is no question that he supported the aims of the Nazis in perpetrating genocide and believed perversely that all Arabs should join that cause. He declared on German radio on March 1, 1944: "Arabs, rise as one man and fight for your sacred rights. Kill the Jews wherever you find them. This pleases God, history, and religion. This saves your honor. God is with you" (qtd. in Norman Stillman, "Jews of the Arab World between European Colonialism, Zionism, and Arab Nationalism" in _Judaism and Islam: Boundaries, Communications, and Interaction: Essays in Honor of William M. Brinner_).

According to the testimony of Adolf Eichmann’s chief deputy Dieter Wisliceny (who was hanged for war crimes) the Mufti played a role in encouraging the Final Solution and was a close friend and advisor to Eichmann in the Holocaust’s implementation across Europe. Wisliceny testified further that al-Husseini had a close association with Heinrich Himmler and visited the gas chambers at Auschwitz, where he exhorted the staff to be even more dedicated in its important work.

To assist the practical slaughter of Jews and Christians, al-Husseini built an army of Muslim volunteer units for the _Waffen-SS_ (the combat units of the dread SS) to operate for the Nazi cause in the Balkans. While the appeal for volunteers from among Muslims always struggled to meet the demands for new recruits, al-Husseini was able to organize three divisions of Bosnian Muslims who were then trained as elements of the _Waffen-SS_. The largest radical Muslim unit was the 13th _Waffen-SS Handzar_ ("Dagger") division that boasted over 21,000 men. They were joined by the Bosnian 23rd _Waffen-SS Kama_ Division and the Albanian Skanderbeg 21st _Waffen-SS_ Division. The Muslim _Waffen-SS_ forces fought across the Balkans against Communist partisans and then assisted in the genocide of Yugoslavian Jews and in the persecution and slaughter of Gypsies and Christian Serbs in 1944 and 1945. The brutality extended to Catholics as well, for the Muslim _Waffen-SS_ cut a path of destruction across the Balkans that encompassed a large number of Catholic parishes, churches, and shrines and resulted in the deaths of thousands of Catholics. By the end of the war, al-Husseini’s fanatical soldiers had killed over 90 percent of the Jews in Bosnia.

*Meanwhile, in Rome*

While al-Husseini carried out his decimation of Jews in Eastern Europe, the situation facing Jews in Rome in late 1943 was also grave. Following the deposition of Mussolini by his own people, Hitler invaded the country and briefly re-installed _Il Duce_. Then followed the first mass arrests of Italian Jews and a planned deportation of all Italian Jews to the death camps. Pope Pius XII protested these arrests and used the Vatican’s newspaper, _L’Osservatore Romano_, to speak out further against the Nazi campaign against the Jews of Italy. Among his many acts during this dangerous period, the holy pontiff sheltered 3,000 Jews at his summer residence, Castel Gandolfo, and hid thousands more in some 180 convents, monasteries, parish buildings, rectories, churches, and even in Vatican City itself. Through his leadership, Pius ultimately helped to save or rescue 80 percent of the Jews of Rome. In June 1944, the pontiff sent a telegram to Admiral Miklos Horthy, the leader of Hungary, and implored him not to proceed with the planned deportation of the country’s 800,000 Jews.

As Pius was risking his safety and that of the Church in Italy, al-Husseini continued to call for the extermination of all Jews. On November 2, 1943, as the Nazis tried to press forward with the roundup of Italian Jews, the Grand Mufti declared on German radio of the Jewish people, "They cannot mix with any other nation but live as parasites among the nations, suck out their blood, embezzle their property, corrupt their morals."

*The Untouchable Cleric*

With the collapse of the Third Reich, al-Husseini fled from Germany to Switzerland and then to Paris. Incredibly, he was not a target of the International Military Tribunal at Nuremberg. He was sentenced merely to house arrest in Paris on the basis of charges made by the Yugoslav Supreme Military Court, which sentenced him to three years of imprisonment and two years of deprivation of civil rights because of his involvement in the atrocities throughout the Balkans. As for Nuremberg, despite the testimony of Eichmann’s aide, there was scant interest in the mufti because of his assumed immense sway in the Middle East.

With little effort, al-Husseini escaped from his comfortable house arrest. From there he traveled to Cairo, where he considered himself safe thanks to the patronage of Egypt’s King Farouk. Even with the fall of Farouk and the rise of Gamal Abdel-Nasser as head of Egypt in 1952, al-Husseini remained safe. His influence was felt throughout the Arab world, most so in galvanizing opposition to Zionism and the birth of Israel. He supported the 1948 Arab-Israeli War, was involved in the assassination of King Abdullah I of Jordan in 1951, and served as president of the World Islamic Congress. His last public appearance came in 1962 when he delivered a speech to that conference. He used his final opportunity to speak to the world to call for the ethnic cleansing of the Jews. He died in Lebanon in 1974, a beloved and revered figure among radical Muslims all over the world.

Hajj Amin al-Husseini’s legacy was to inspire generations of terrorists, Islamic jihadists, and such dictators as Saddam Hussein of Iraq. The foremost exemplar of his influence was a young terrorist and distant relative who became one of his most ardent students: Yasser Arafat, the future leader of the Palestinian Liberation Organization. Rabbi David Dalin—one of Pope Pius XII’s greatest defenders—offers a fitting final word:

The "most dangerous" cleric in modern history, to use John Cornwell’s phrase, was not Pope Pius XII but Hajj Amin al-Husseini, whose anti-Jewish Islamic fundamentalism was as dangerous in World War II as it is today . . . The grand mufti was the Nazi collaborator par excellence. "Hitler’s mufti" is truth. "Hitler’s pope" is myth. (_The Myth of Hitler’s Pope_, 137)

*SIDEBARS*

*Child Murderer*

In late 1942, Heinrich Himmler gave his permission for 10,000 Jewish children to be transferred from Poland to Theresienstadt with the eventual aim of allowing them to go to Palestine in exchange for German civilian prisoners, through the International Red Cross. The plan was abandoned, however, because of the protests of the Grand Mufti.

The following year, al-Husseini blocked the emigration of 4,000 Jewish children and 500 accompanying adults to Palestine that was proposed by the governments of Bulgaria, Romania, and Hungary. The children were sent instead to the gas chambers.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 7, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



*U.S. Confirms Role of Mufti as Nazi Middle East Leader*
OFFICE OF U.S. CHIEF OF COUNSEL 
FOR PROSECUTION OF AXIS CRIMINALITY No. 792-PS 
17 September 1945
Source of Original OKW Files, Flensburg

[Excerpt]

LEADS: CANARIS, IBN SAUD, GRAND MUFTI.

SUMMARY OF RELEVANT POINTS (with page references):

1. Only through the funds made available by Germany to the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem was it possible to carry out the revolt in Palestine. (Page 1).

2. Germany will keep up the connection with the Grand Mufti. Weapons will be stored for the Mufti with Ibn Saud in Arabia. (Page 2).

3. Ibn Saud himself has close connections with the Grand Mufti and the revolting circles in TransJordan. (Page 2).

4. To be able to carry out our work one of Germany's agents will be placed in Cairo (Page 3).

5. The document is undated but obviously written before the outbreak of the war in 1939. It is not signed.

Analyst Landmann  Doc. No. 792-PS

Source:The Arab Higher Committee, Its Origins, Personnel and Purposes, The Documentary Record Submitted to The United Nations, May 1947, by Nations Associates.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 8, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...








 You just described yourself there rat boy.   I bet you went to the LSE


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 8, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 Still not intelligent either, and still couldn't care less


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Hah?  Did you graduate from elementary school?  Mufti was certified as a Nazi by the U.S. Dept of state and the allies.
> ...






 Now try reading the pact of Omar that was the basis for the Nuremberg Laws, and see how the Mufti was following this to the letter before he fled to Germany


----------



## Challenger (Jul 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Except it doesn't. Setting aside for the moment this comes from a Pamela Geller blog site, there's something wrong with the scanned document. the "title" U.S. Confirms Role of Mufti as Nazi Middle East Leader seems to bear no relation to the actual document, it appears to have been typed onto the document at a different date or time, possibly by a different typewriter. The document is a rough translation from a missing German pre war document, so it's provenance is suspect, as well as the allegations.

What's even more interesting is the allegations that Nazi Germany financed the 1936 Palestinian uprising as well as supplying arms to ibn Saud, no other historian has made any similar allegations. 

Nope, nothing there either. Is that it?


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 8, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Most of what is on her site is news she collect.  She will add a comment, but articles are real.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 8, 2015)

Geller is a disgusting racist pig that publishes Islamophobic material.  Articles are real propaganda, you are correct in that.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Geller is a disgusting racist pig that publishes Islamophobic material.  Articles are real propaganda, you are correct in that.






Motelatici is a disgusting racist pig that publishes Islamophobic material.  Articles are real propaganda, you are correct in that.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 8, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



First of all it doesn't come from a Pamela Geller site, although I wouldn't be surprised if she carried it.  It's a valid document designating the Mufti as the Nazi leader in the Middle East.  Not that it needed to be reiterated.  It's a historical fact. The rest of what you said is meaningless drivel.  Case closed.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Geller is a disgusting racist pig that publishes Islamophobic material.  Articles are real propaganda, you are correct in that.


But according to Monte, the genocidal Nazi Mufti who slaughtered tens of thousands of Jews and Christians was a "patriot"? Righto.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Geller is a disgusting racist pig that publishes Islamophobic material.  Articles are real propaganda, you are correct in that.
> ...



When and where did the Mufti actually kill anyone?  Roufti.  Not from some propaganda site, some facts.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






When and Where did Hitler kill anyone ? freddy boy.  You don't need to commit the act to be a genocidal maniac, just to be involved in the planning


----------



## Challenger (Jul 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



No it isn't. The document looks to have been doctored and refers to a document that no longer exists from 1936. Without seeing the content of the original document there is no way of determining the context, so it cannot be a valid source without corroboration.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 9, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The Mufti had as much blood on his hands as the rest of the Nazi war criminals.  Of course MonkeyLatici the IslamoNazi has great admiration for him.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 9, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



This isn't a court of law.  The Mufti was a genocidal Nazi, this is an indisputable historical fact. Squirm all you want it won't change a single thing.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



I already posted it many, many times, read again.  Not my problem you can't handle the truth.


----------



## Challenger (Jul 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



No, it's an internet forum about politics. If the Mufti was a "genocidal Nazi", why did Zionist Israel leave him alone for decades, despite the fact that he lived just "next door" in Lebanon. Zionist Holocaust historiography devotes whole swathes of invective against the Mufti; second only to Hitler.  Zionist Israel spent a lot of money, time and effort to capture Eichmann on the other side of the world, (who normally only gets a paragraph), why couldn't they bring the Mufti to trial like Eichmann?


----------



## Challenger (Jul 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



In other words, you got nuthin'


----------



## montelatici (Jul 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Geller is a disgusting racist pig that publishes Islamophobic material.  Articles are real propaganda, you are correct in that.
> ...



Of course he is a patriot to Palestinians.  Just as Begin, Shamir, Ben Gurion etc. that planned and implemented the mass killing of and eviction of Christians and Muslims from Palestine are considered patriots by the Israelis.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...








So you admit that you are a Palestinian then ?


----------



## Roudy (Jul 9, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



He took refuge in a hostile Arab country, you moron.  And then the dirtbag died.  Lame excuse, try again, Achmed.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Begin and Shamir didn't plan and implement the mass killing of Christians and Muslims you liar.  It was the Muslim Nazi mufti of Palestine that planned and implemented the mass killings of Jews and Chritians, both in the holy land, and over all the region.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 9, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The paid propagandist convert probably has a Palestinian boyfriend or something. He adores all genocidal Jew haters like the Nazis, the mufti, Hamas, Hezbollah, Iran's Ayatollahs, etc.  basically anybody that either wanted or wants all Jews dead.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



It's not an excuse, it is a fact.  Facts are something you haven't gotten used to. Roufti.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 9, 2015)

It's a good thing your facts are flushable.  Nobody pays attention to your garbage, MonkeyLatici.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




There was no mass killing of Jews in Palestine in 1948 and the mass killing of Christian Palestinians was undertaken by the Zionists.  The Mufti implemented nothing. Begin and Shamir actually participated in the killing of Muslims and Christians.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> What are YOU unable to comprehend?! I quoted the Arab leaders, threatening the Palestinians to get out of the way. Even confirmed by Palestinian leaders.
> 
> Case closed.



It sure is. You have made a fool of. LOL


----------



## Roudy (Jul 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



What the Mufti did has been discussed. He was a racist, an antisemite, and a mass murderer who was part of the Nazi infrastructure.  You are idolizing a Nazi with blood of tens of thousands of Christians and Jews.  What a pathetic dirtbag.  Go jump off the minaret or play in some traffic.


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 9, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



It was best that Israel left the Mufti alone so the whole world would know.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > What are YOU unable to comprehend?! I quoted the Arab leaders, threatening the Palestinians to get out of the way. Even confirmed by Palestinian leaders.
> ...



Poor MonkeyNaziti.  He's running on empty, everything he's tried has failed so now he's resorting to flaming.  Tell you what MonkeyNaziti, I won't report you just to keep you and those two other propagandist assholes manning the MonkeyNaziti screen name around, so we can laugh at you some more.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes, 


Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



He hated the Jews that were invading his country as much as Zionists and their leaders hated the resident Christians and Muslims.  The Zionist leaders collaborated with the British to eliminate the Christians and Muslims from Palestine and the Mufti collaborated with the Germans to try to prevent the removal of the Christians and Muslims from Palestine.  Nothing unusual.

The Mufti talked on the radio, encouraged Muslims to support Germany and called for the elimination of Jews from Palestine especially.  But, in effect, he was not hands on in the killing, as the Zionist leaders like Begin Shamir and other Zionists were.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Projecting again Roufti. I just state the fact that you have been made a fool of as usual.  It is you, in your frustration, that brings us comic relief with your childish personal insults.


----------



## Challenger (Jul 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The Zionist IDF invaded Lebanon 3 times, in 1978, 1982 and 2006, so it's not beyond the realms of possibility he could have been snatched any time from 1959 until 1974, yet they didn't...why? He was only 70 miles away.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Yes,
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> ...



He hated Jews, he hated Christians, and he worked to kill both of them and he succeeded.  While serving in the Ottoman army, he watched the Ottoman Muslims commit genocide on the Armenian Christians and wanted the same for the Jews and Christians of the Middle East.  He had whole divisions of Muslim Nazis who ended up slaughtering tens of thousands of Christians and burning churches. He made personal visits to Arab nations and convinced they do to the Jews what the Nazis were doing to them in Europe.  You are pathetic with no morals or ethics. Just a mentally ill Jew hater.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 9, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Ha ha ha. What warped logic you have. The Hezbollah and Hamas terrorist leaders are only a few miles away too!  Why don't the Israelis snatch them?  Because you are a moron. That's why.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Take a lunch break Abdul, let Achmed take over. Yeah, a concerned Christian who parks on the Israel Palestine forum 24/7 expressing his admiration for the genocidal Palestinian Nazi mufti.   Talk about comic relief.


----------



## Challenger (Jul 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



King David Hotel?


----------



## Challenger (Jul 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Back to childish attacks? Fair enough, just proves categorically you have nothing.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jul 9, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



There was no invasion in 2006, as far as I know.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Yes,
> ...



He had nothing to do with the Armenian genocide.  As your own link states, he heard about.  He led no divisions of Muslims in Europe.  The Muslim, mostly Bosnians, were undr German command and attacked when the Germans said to attack.  And they certainly did not attack the Germans, Croats, Hungarians and others that were Christians.  

You do not seem to be able to get it through your thick skull that the Mufti knew what the Zionists and the British were planning to do with the Palestinians.  Do you think he should have sat by and done nothing?  Of course he would try to gather as much support to try to regain the land taken from his people.  As a neutral, it is easy to see the dynamic, you are so partisan for one side you can't think straight.  Combine that with your limited intelligence and you appear to be a complete maniac.


----------



## Challenger (Jul 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Hezbullah and Hamas didn't exist then; the Lebanese army was no match for the IDF and Haj Amin al-Husseini wasn't even hiding, so it should have been easier to snatch him than it was to snatch Eichmann, yet they didn't...why?


----------



## Challenger (Jul 9, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




2006 War Called a Failure for Israel


----------



## Challenger (Jul 9, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Know what? They could have done the same with Eichmann then, the whole world knew of his crimes. The Mufti is only second to Hitler in Zionist historiography as an "icon of evil", yet they let him live in peace 70 miles away. the Zionist regime regularly murders Palestinian government officials and leaders, Mahmoud Al-Mabhouh for example,  killed 2 Israeli soldiers and they sent 33 mossad agents to Dubai to assassinate him, yet they left the Mufti, allegedly responsible for the deaths of thousands of Jewish people alone for decades, seems a bit strange, given the Zionist mentality.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...








 What do you call the killing of 10% of the Jews in Palestine if not mass killing, less than 0.01% of arab muslims were killed at the same time


----------



## Challenger (Jul 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Still got nothing then....


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...








 What do you call the killing of 10% of the Jews in Palestine if not mass killing, less than 0.01% of arab muslims were killed at the same time


----------



## Roudy (Jul 9, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


bzzzz try again.  Do you guys have anything but the usual talking points.  What will you bring up next? Let me guess, USS Liberty, the Jews started WWI, the Jews did 9-11, the Joooos, the Joooos, the Joooooooos.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



From the clown that posts from the Hasbara menu of retorts.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 9, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


No actually you and Monte are the ones that have nothing.  Never did, never will.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


Looked at your picture, MonkeyNazi?  Your the clown who posts the same garbage over and over and over.  Damn,  I just took a five minute break from work, and guess what, here you are again.  What a fucking troll.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Of course he did, he organized and led the Muslim Nazis who went around killing Christians and burning churches.  Get your head out of your Mohammad, MonkeyNazi:

Hitler s Mufti Catholic Answers

To assist the practical slaughter of Jews and Christians, al-Husseini built an army of Muslim volunteer units for the _Waffen-SS_ (the combat units of the dread SS) to operate for the Nazi cause in the Balkans. While the appeal for volunteers from among Muslims always struggled to meet the demands for new recruits, al-Husseini was able to organize three divisions of Bosnian Muslims who were then trained as elements of the _Waffen-SS_. The largest radical Muslim unit was the 13th _Waffen-SS Handzar_ ("Dagger") division that boasted over 21,000 men. They were joined by the Bosnian 23rd _Waffen-SS Kama_ Division and the Albanian Skanderbeg 21st _Waffen-SS_ Division. *The Muslim Waffen-SSforces fought across the Balkans against Communist partisans and then assisted in the genocide of Yugoslavian Jews and in the persecution and slaughter of Gypsies and Christian Serbs in 1944 and 1945. The brutality extended to Catholics as well, for the Muslim Waffen-SS cut a path of destruction across the Balkans that encompassed a large number of Catholic parishes, churches, and shrines and resulted in the deaths of thousands of Catholics. By the end of the war, al-Husseini’s fanatical soldiers had killed over 90 percent of the Jews in Bosnia.*


----------



## Challenger (Jul 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Back to Catholic Answers then, *sigh*.  OK factual errors in the Catholic Answers article:

13th SS Mountain Infantry Division "Handschar" was also known as "1st Croatian" It was not a "Muslim" Division because it contained a  large proportion of Catholic Croats and German "volksdeutsche". According to records it reached a paper strength of 21,065 men in 1943 it never attained an operational strength of more than 17,000 men in action in 1944-45.  It was the only SS division to mutiny against the Nazi regime and was prone to high rates of desertion from its Muslim soldiers.

The 23rd SS Mountain Division (2nd Croatian) was known as "Kama" although it never reached more than an operational Brigade strength of 2,199 men and was raised from Serbo-Croat Hungarians and forced Bosnian conscripts, most of whom deserted at the first opportunity. The 23rd ended up composed mainly of of Croats, Germans and Hungarian "volksdeutsche". Ultimately it was in such a poor shape it was disbanded to be replaced by the 23rd SS Division called "Nederland"; composed mainly of Dutch Fascist volunteers.

The 21st  SS Mountain Division "Skanderbeg" was the only unit known to have taken part in anti-Jewish operations. Another patheticaly small Brigade sizred unit it was composed mainly from Albanians from the Kosovo region. From it's inception the unit was more interested in settling old scores with the local Serbs than fighting a war. An Army Group E report rated the unit's performance as having "absolutely no military value."

There is absolutely no evidence that the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem played any part in leading or organising these units other than making propaganda speeches to encourage recruitment, largely a failed effort.

As regards the fate of the Jewish population of Bosnia and Herzegovina, the overwhelming majority were murdered or deported by the Ustase, a Croatian Catholic/Fascist organisation, before any of these three SS units were created.

Oh the Catholic Answers article is based on these sources:

Dalin, David and John Rothmann, _Icon of Evil: Hitler’s Mufti and the Rise of Radical Islam_ (Random House, 2008)
Elpeleg, Zvi, _The Grand Mufti: Haj Amin Al-Hussaini, Founder of the Palestinian National Movement_ (Frank Cass, 1993)
Morse, Chuck, _The Nazi Connection to Islamic Terrorism: Adolf Hitler and Haj Amin al-Husseini_ (iUniverse, 2003)
Perlman, Moshe, _Mufti of Jerusalem_ (Pavilion Press, 2006)
Dalin, David, _The Myth of Hitler’s Pope_ (Regnery, 2005)
Dalin and Rothman, and Morse and Perlemanare not historians, Epeleg tries his best, I'll give him credit, but  still fails to produce an objective biography, free of Zionist taint. Perlman, was the first IDF "spokesman" so his work should be treated with caution.


----------



## Challenger (Jul 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



So...you've still got nothing....


----------



## Roudy (Jul 9, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Achmed Challenger: "13th SS Mountain Infantry Division "Handschar" was also known as "1st Croatian" It was not a "Muslim" Division.... Blah blah blah..."

Wow,  damn, really? You're even fucking dumber than MonkeyNazi.  Did you guys both attend the same Islamic madrasah school perhaps?  







*The 13th Waffen Mountain Division of the SS Handschar *was a Muslim combat formation created by the Germans to restore order in Yugoslavia. It was given the title Handschar after a local fighting knife or sword carried by Turkish policemen during the centuries that the region was part of the Ottoman Empire. It was the first non-Germanic Waffen-SS division, and its formation marked the expansion of the Waffen-SS into a multi-ethnic military force. The division was composed mostly of Bosnian Muslims (ethnic Bosniaks).

13th Waffen Mountain Division of the SS Handschar 1st Croatian - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Roudy (Jul 9, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


 
You must be talking about what exists in that space between your ears.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 9, 2015)

Let's hear what the mufti himself said:

*Amin Al Husseini creates the Hanzar Division of Nazi Muslim Soldiers in Bosnia, which he calls ‘the cream of Islam’*.  It becomes the largest division of the Third Reich Army (26,000 men) and participates actively in the genocide of Serbian and Jewish populations.  ‘Hanzar’ was the name given to the dagger worn by officers under the Turkish Ottoman Empire. Muslim soldiers pledge allegiance to Nazi regime in official statement prepared by Heinrich Himmler, head of SS Nazi troops.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 10, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







Replied to by the clown that posts islamocatholic Nazi propaganda, and has to manipulate reports to meet with the needs of his team of LYING PROPAGANDISTS


----------



## Challenger (Jul 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I explained why it was not a "Muslim" division as I'd previously stated, roughly 40% of the manpower was not Muslim, this fact is even borne out in your link. The impression your Catholic Answers article gives is one of "ravening Muslim hordes decimating the poor Christian a Jewish population of the Balkans" this is a gross misrepresentation of the facts and totally ignores the fact that Tito's Partizans were committing similar atrocities against Bosniaks and Croats, it also totally ignores the fact that most of the Bosniak Muslims were forceably conscripted, deserted at the first opportunity and were the only SS troops ever to mutiny against the Nazis.

Did they comit atrocities? Yes, but so did everyone else in the Balkans between 1941-1945 on all sides, including Jewish Partizans. German Antiguerrilla Operations in the Balkans 1941-1944 
the war in the Balkans was as nasty in the 1941-45 period as it was in 1991 onwards when Yugoslavia disintegrated.


----------



## Challenger (Jul 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Let's hear what the mufti himself said:
> 
> *Amin Al Husseini creates the Hanzar Division of Nazi Muslim Soldiers in Bosnia, which he calls ‘the cream of Islam’*.  It becomes the largest division of the Third Reich Army (26,000 men) and participates actively in the genocide of Serbian and Jewish populations.  ‘Hanzar’ was the name given to the dagger worn by officers under the Turkish Ottoman Empire. Muslim soldiers pledge allegiance to Nazi regime in official statement prepared by Heinrich Himmler, head of SS Nazi troops.



No, let's see what the "Tell the Children the Truth" website SAYS the Mufti is supposed to have said, 

"Amin Al Husseini creates the Hanzar Division of Nazi Muslim Soldiers in Bosnia, which he calls ‘the cream of Islam’.  It becomes the largest division of the Third Reich Army (26,000 men) and participates actively in the genocide of Serbian and Jewish populations.  ‘Hanzar’ was the name given to the dagger worn by officers under the Turkish Ottoman Empire[xxx]   Muslim soldiers pledge allegiance to Nazi regime in official statement prepared by Heinrich Himmler, head of SS Nazi troops[xxxi]"

Amin Al Husseini Father of Jihad Al Qaeda Arafat Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood

Click on the links [xxx] and [xxxi] and lo and behold, you get to the "Sebianna" website that Roudy's been peddling for years created and written by Carl Savich, who was disowned by his own university for "poor scholarship", otherwise known as "making things up".


----------



## montelatici (Jul 10, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Let's hear what the mufti himself said:
> ...




Anything Roufti posts is made up by him or some Zionist fairy tale author.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 10, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







The Green Howards where at best 50% Howardian with the rest coming from further afield, does this make them any less Green Howards. Or the many Northern members of the Chelsea Pensioners.


----------



## Challenger (Jul 10, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



True. Although to his credit he's pointing out all the Wikipedia articles that have been "doctored" by the Zionists. Very useful.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 10, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Let's hear what the mufti himself said:
> ...



First of all, that website isn't a "Zionist" website, it simply confirms what the Catholic website and historians have confirmed about the Mufti.  Second, the Mufti WAS a Nazi who did call the soldiers "the cream of Islam". All this squirming and false accusations will not change the historical fact of who the Mufti was.


*Unholy Terror - Page 35*

Google Books1616739649
John R. Schindler - Preview - ‎More editions
The exiled Grand Mufti of Jerusalem, Haj Amin al-Husseini, a gifted propagandist , was on Berlin's payroll and was a ... He took an interest in Bosnia, seeing the possibility of a genuine Nazi-Muslim alliance there, stating in March 1943 that, ... of the photo opportunities and lauding the local Muslims as "the cream of Islam" in a sermon at Sarajevo's largest mosque. ... the Bosnian Muslims, and the response of the more radical element was rapturous.46 Response to the call for recruits for ...

*Nazi Propaganda for the Arab World*

Google Books0300155832
Jeffrey Herf - 2009 - ‎Preview - ‎More editions
Jeffrey Herf, a leading scholar in the field, offers the most extensive examination to date of Nazi propaganda activities targeting Arabs and Muslims in the Middle East during World War II and the Holocaust.

*Himmler's Bosnian Division: The Waffen-SS Handschar ...*

Himmler s Bosnian Division The Waffen-SS Handschar Division 1943-1945 - George Lepre - Google Books
George Lepre - 1997 - ‎Snippet view
This is the story of the Handschar, a Muslim combat formation created by the Germans to restore order in Bosnia. What actually transpired was quite different.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 10, 2015)

Challenger said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Yeah, all those facts that seem to bother you terrorist ass kissing antisemites are "doctored".  However you're perfectly fine when Wikipedia says something you agree with. Then, it's not doctored. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 10, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Just pointing out facts, troll.  Stop whining and go jump off the minaret.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 10, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


Who gives a shit what you said!  It was a majority Muslim force. That's a well known fact.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 10, 2015)

Challenger said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...








 And where is the proof of this that would see Israel brought to its knees and made a pariah by the whole world. I bet if I looked I would find mainly islamonazi manipulations trying to change history. Do you know how to check on who has edited a wiki article ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...








 I will P.M. you with the method to use to find who has edited the wiki articles and when. It makes for interesting reading sometimes when you see the same name's crop up posting from the same IP address.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 10, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Oh ya one of the trolls from the team operating out of MonkeyNazi has proudly told everyone that he's an editor.  What a fucking looser bum, the guy has absolutely no life.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



You haven't posted a fact regarding the Israel/Palestine issue since you've been posting.  Your sources are all Zionist.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You can't spell "loser" yet you call others losers.  Do you not understand that your lack of education (and intelligence) is there for all to see in nearly every post you submit.  You don't know how to write in English as an educated adult.  You think you insult others by calling them names like "baboon" or "monkey", but it only demonstrates that you have the mind of a 9 year old.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 10, 2015)

^^^^^
MonkeyNazi #2 having a mental breakdown.  When does the next shift begin?


----------



## montelatici (Jul 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> ^^^^^
> MonkeyNazi #2 having a mental breakdown.  When does the next shift begin?



Projecting again Roufti.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 10, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Some are, and some aren't.  In the case of the quotes pertaining to this thread, most of them aren't.  But calling them Zionist or Hasbara is not going to change the inconveniennt truth that they are factual.  

How many hours posting today, troll?  12, 14?  I can't believe it's only one person. If so then you must be a supertroll.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 10, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^
> ...



Nope.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You link exclusively to Jewish/Zionist sources.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 11, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Stop whining, troll.


----------



## Challenger (Jul 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


What historical facts have you presented? Have you read the books you cite?

Lepre's book is the diffinitive English language source for the history of the 13th SS Mountain Division, which is where I got my information from, thanks for citing it, saves me the trouble.

Herf's book is useful, if repetative, as it highlights the serious problems the Nazis had trying to spread their ideological propaganda to the Turks, Iranians and Arabs throughout the Middle East and North Africa during WW2; a propaganda campaign that was a failure, since there never was a great Muslim uprising against Britain and France, which was the objective. Unfortunately Herf doesn't speak or read Arabic

Where Herf's thesis begins to fall apart is when he tries to prove a link between Nazi propaganda and the rise of fundamental Islamism after the war in the last chapter. When he mentions Sayyid Qutb, author of radical Islamist treatises, he states, "It is plausible that Qutb listened to Nazi broadcasts".  No shit, Sherlock; he probably did.  Unfortunately it is a matter of public record and his own admission that what turned him into a fundamentalist was his trip to America in 1949-50 where he saw what he came to percieve as moral decay there, as well as encountering anti-Arab prejudice.

Herf also posulates that Nazi propaganda influenced the Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt, although again, he fails to provide any evidence to support his assertion. This however contradicts what we know of Hassan al-Banna, the founder of the brotherhood, who was heavily influenced by the writing of Rashid Rida, coupled with his disgust at the ineptitude of the way the Arab regimes conducted themselves in 1948.

I've not read "Unholy Terror", so I can't comment.

Haj Amin Al-Husseini, Grand Mufti of Jerusalem, was first and foremost a Palestinian Nationalist and an implacable enemy of Zionism and it's attempt to colonise Palestine. There is no credible evidence he was either a Nazi himself or that he had any significant influence over the Nazis' genocidal policies. What evidence there is, points to him being a useful propaganda figurehead for the Nazi regime's propaganda machine aimed at the Muslim world mostly ruled at the time by Germany's two main rivals; Britain and France.

As a politician and leader of his people he was less than stellar; he made several poor decisions and managed to alienate the Arab regimes he needed support from if he was to be able to resist the Zionist colonisation of his country. Ultimately he failed and was marginalised from mainstream Palestinian politics, but this hasn't stopped a mountain of Zionist propaganda demonising him in every way they can. Successive Zionist regimes have needed a "bogey man" in order to demonise the Palestinians; the Grand Mufti seems to be the ideal choice.


----------



## Challenger (Jul 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



When dealing with Wikipedia, or any other source of information, it always helps to check where the author gets their information, then check that information; that's "research 101"


----------



## Challenger (Jul 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I never said it wasn't, I merely countered the impression you were trying to create that it was a totally Muslim unit, which it wasn't. I'm just stating facts, as opposed to misrepresenting them in order to persue a Zionist propaganda agenda.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 11, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



What are you blabbering now? The information pointing to who the mufti was is overwhelming. His record is not even disputable. He was not a Palestinian nationalist as there was no such thing as a Palestine.  He was an Islamist Nazi and an Arab Nationalist who's goal was to keep the collapsed Ottoman Empire (which he had all served in its army) in Arab Muslim hands and ethnic cleanse those lands from all Jews and Christians.

The Jewish Exodus from Arab and Muslim Lands

"Particularly brutal was the Baghdad pogrom (the “Farhud”) of June 1941—fomented by Hajj Amin el-Husseini, during his WW II sojourn in Iraq. Thereafter, recurrent anti-Zionist/anti-Semitic incitement from 1943 to 1945 culminated in a series of anti-Jewish riots during November of 1945. Egypt was the site of the first of these riots—in both Cairo and Alexandra—fomented by Islamic groups including the Muslim Brotherhood and the Young Men’s Muslim Association. Hundreds were injured during the rioting and looting of some 110 Jewish businesses in Cairo, while the disturbances in Alexandria claimed the lives of 5 Jews.

One day after the rioting in Egypt had subsided, much more extensive and devastating anti-Jewish violence erupted in Libya. The terror subsequently spread to the nearby towns of Amrus, Tagiura, Zawia, Zanzur, and Qusabat."

In other words, the Nazi mufti imported nazi ideology and antisemitism throughout the entire Arab Muslim world and caused the ethnic cleansing of over a million Jews from their native lands.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 11, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


Right, and anything in Wikipedia that goes against the antisemitic talking points is squealed as "Hasbara".  That's the IslamoNazi modus operandi.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



"Five editors from CAMERA have already been sanctioned formally by _Wikipedia _for putting biased entries secretly onto the public website."

Don t be fooled media watchdogs are Israeli propaganda tools Redress Information Analysis


----------



## Roudy (Jul 11, 2015)

Considering Wikipedia has assholes like you editing, I wouldn't throw stones from a glass house, especially when you're quoting wikipedia yourself constantly, MonkeyNazi.

The other option would be that the facts you don't like that are being posted are irrefutable, so you just bray Hasbara or Zionist like the IslamoNazi ahole that you are.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 12, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...








 A proven islamonazi propaganda site that tells LIES, so no wonder freddy boy use it. Watch him claim it is a valid site because it tells the truth


----------



## Challenger (Jul 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



What overwhelming evidence? Your link goes to an unsourced blog site linked to the David Horowitz Freedon Centre, the article even admits to being a rewrite of "Remembering a Mass Jewish Exodus by Andrew G. Bostom (again); who I've said before is not an academic historian, but an Islamophobic MD who just repeats the same unsubstantiated garbage the Zionists  have been pushing for years.


----------



## Challenger (Jul 12, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Not come across that site before, looks interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Challenger (Jul 12, 2015)

Challenger said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Surprisingly even handed too, having had a quick scan through; lambasts Islamists as well as Zionists.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 12, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...









 islamophobia  a made up word because islamonazi stooges have worn out racist, Nazi and many other terms.
 Now how a bout a link to a verified case of islamophobia from a medical journal ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 12, 2015)

Challenger said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...







 Of course it does as it speaks islamonazi propaganda to anyone that will listen. Look at its history and you see the same old tired Nazi lies


----------



## Roudy (Jul 12, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



You keep trying to discredit and deny factual history. That seems to be the only thing you are left with. It's not working.  It's fun watching you put your head in the sand though.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You have never posted anything factual Roufti.  All you post is Zionist propaganda.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 13, 2015)

Bullshit.  My posts are backed up by historians, professors, writers, and researchers.  Yours are mutilated documents and total misrepresentations.  You are a fraud.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 13, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 Projecting again freddy boy and spamming the board


----------



## Challenger (Jul 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bullshit.  My posts are backed up by historians, professors, writers, and researchers.  Yours are mutilated documents and total misrepresentations.  You are a fraud.



Perhaps, but all of the sources you cite are politically motivated and generally follow a far-right wing, islamophobic agenda. 

A wise man once said, "There are three sides to every story, your side, my side, and the truth" Only by looking at both sides carefully can anyone hope to arrive at something approximating the third.


----------



## Challenger (Jul 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



See post #737


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 13, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit.  My posts are backed up by historians, professors, writers, and researchers.  Yours are mutilated documents and total misrepresentations.  You are a fraud.
> ...






 So when will you be practising what you preach ?


----------



## Roudy (Jul 13, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit.  My posts are backed up by historians, professors, writers, and researchers.  Yours are mutilated documents and total misrepresentations.  You are a fraud.
> ...



Again, where's my sources are usually unbiased sources such as historians, researchers, professors, etc., yours are usually Islamic, Neo Nazi, or conspiracy websites engaging in historical revisionism and antisemtic propaganda.  Amazing the garbage you guys routinely dig up on the Internet and post them as facts.


----------



## Challenger (Jul 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You mean people like Carl Savich, who you quoted copiously until I pointed out that he was a Holocaust denier, disowned by his university for poor scholarship. Yeah right.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 13, 2015)

Nope.  I've posted my sources and as much as you tried, you haven't been able to refute their claims or put a dent in their credibility.  Hurling labels like an angry donkey won't work either.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 13, 2015)

None of your sources are credible.  You only link to Zionist  propaganda sites, when you are just making things up.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 13, 2015)

John Hopkins Harvard approved professor, writer and historian isn't credible, MonkeyNazi?  How many times have you been caught lying, mutilating and distorting documents? I lost count.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 13, 2015)

*Strangers in the Land: Blacks, Jews, Post-Holocaust America*
By Eric J Sundquist
*
Pages displayed by permission of **Harvard University Press**. **Copyright**. 

Blacks, Jews, post-Holocaust America. 
Eric J. Sundquist. pp. 325- 
Andrew W. Mellon Professor of the Humanities

Department Chair
*


 

 
*
Johns Hopkins University
26 Gilman Hall
3400 N. Charles Street
Baltimore, MD 21218
ejs@jhu.edu 


Eric J. Sundquist teaches courses in American literature and culture, with special interests in African American literature, Jewish American literature, and the literature of the Holocaust.  Before returning to Johns Hopkins, where he received his Ph.D. in 1978, he taught at Berkeley, Vanderbilt, UCLA, and Northwestern, where he was also Dean of the College of Arts and Sciences. 

*


----------



## montelatici (Jul 13, 2015)

Well, quoting a propagandist, is nothing new for you Roufti.  Anyone that believes that the Christians and Muslims of Palestine should have just accepted dispossession by the Zionists, is a propagandist.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 13, 2015)

Interesting how you keep lumping both Christians and Muslims together, as if they are on the same side.  Perhaps you are forgetting that the biggest threat to Christian minorities across the world are Muslim savages that you support so dearly?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 14, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Well, quoting a propagandist, is nothing new for you Roufti.  Anyone that believes that the Christians and Muslims of Palestine should have just accepted dispossession by the Zionists, is a propagandist.






You are the wrong person to talk about propagandists aren't you


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Interesting how you keep lumping both Christians and Muslims together, as if they are on the same side.  Perhaps you are forgetting that the biggest threat to Christian minorities across the world are Muslim savages that you support so dearly?






 He ignores the massive genocide of Christians in Palestine done by the arab muslims, 90% of Palestinian Christians have been removed from Palestine since 2007 and he just glosses over this fact


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Interesting how you keep lumping both Christians and Muslims together, as if they are on the same side.  Perhaps you are forgetting that the biggest threat to Christian minorities across the world are Muslim savages that you support so dearly?






 He ignores the massive genocide of Christians in Palestine done by the arab muslims, 90% of Palestinian Christians have been removed from Palestine since 2007 and he just glosses over this fact


----------



## Challenger (Jul 15, 2015)

Roudy said:


> *Strangers in the Land: Blacks, Jews, Post-Holocaust America*
> By Eric J Sundquist
> *
> Pages displayed by permission of **Harvard University Press**. **Copyright**.
> ...


Thank you. Can you show me the notes to this page, note 34, 35 and 36? Can you also show me pages 324 and 326 to provide context? Oh, a teacher of literature is not necessarily qualified to discourse on history.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 15, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > *Strangers in the Land: Blacks, Jews, Post-Holocaust America*
> ...



Google is your friend.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 15, 2015)

The author is a crazy Christian Zionist FFS.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 15, 2015)

says who? You? Pfffftttt. He has written many.award winning books about major historical events and widely acknowledged by Yale and Harvard univ, press.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 15, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The author is a crazy Christian Zionist FFS.







 Is that better or worse than being a crazy  islamocatholic Nazi propagandist and LIAR


----------



## theliq (Jul 16, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The author is a crazy Christian Zionist FFS.
> ...


Silly post


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 16, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 So you cant answer the question without making yourself look guilty.


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 20, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Interesting how you keep lumping both Christians and Muslims together, as if they are on the same side.  Perhaps you are forgetting that the biggest threat to Christian minorities across the world are Muslim savages that you support so dearly?



So true.  Fact is the Christians have been purged out of every stolen Muslim country in the Middle East.


----------



## Challenger (Jul 31, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



OK so that's a resounding "NO, I can't because I've not even read the book and have no idea what he's talking about. All I did was Google a particular phrase and this was the most "respectable" source that came up" No change from Rude-ee there.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 31, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



That's a resounding fuck off and find it yourself.  You're not going to discredit a world renowned and accredited historian and researcher, you rat faced sock of Monkey Nazi.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


...and who then resorts to insult, bluster,  bombast, and just plain making things up when his ignorance is revealed. Yup, no change from Rude-ee there either. 

Another Rude-ee meltdown


----------

